# knitting tea party 27 march '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 27 March 15

The last full week of March  the year is certainly marching along  Palm Sunday this week and Easter Sunday next week. Im hoping for lovely weather for both of them  however  if I can have lovely weather for just one I will choose Easter Sunday since we are having our usual egg hunt. Hopefully I will be able to do the hiding this year.

Well  almost five oclock in the evening and the sun has partially burned through the heavy overcast but I dont think it reached 50°+ like it was supposed to. Even so  there is little breeze so it is fairly comfortable outside. Tomorrow it is back to the 40s. But it definitely feels like spring is on the way.

Peace and quiet reins over the Moser household today  Avery is at a friends house and Ayden has his friend tj here to play. Alexis and bailee are both working  Heidi is grocery shopping - Bentley is sleeping and I have an idea so is Gary. Lol unless he is watching a basketball game. The boys were playing basketball but went inside probably to play video games. Maybe they should put the xbox outside.

I feel so bad when I correct hickory about her licking  she looks at me with those soulful eyes I know she is saying what did I do? I am going into the pet store this week and see what they have for ear mites and see if that will also help.

Think we are having hamburgers done on the grill tonight  sounds good to me. Those I can eat.

Speaking of eating  last week I started out with breads  this week I think I will start out with main meal recipes. I am going to gain 500 pounds when I get my teeth  there are so many things I have missed that I cannot eat now. I can hardly wait.

Shrimp 'n Slaw Marinara

Entire recipe: 289 calories, 3g fat, 770mg sodium, 31g carbs, 14g fiber, 15g sugars, 36.5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 6*

Skip the pasta -- this saucy seafood dish will kick noodle cravings to the curb... for a fraction of the carbs and calories!

Ingredients:

One 12-oz. bag (4 cups) broccoli cole slaw
1/2 cup low-fat marinara sauce
4 oz. ready-to-eat shrimp
Seasonings: garlic powder, onion powder, red pepper flakes

Directions:

Bring a large skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to medium-high heat.

Add broccoli slaw and 1/2 cup water. Cover and cook until fully softened, about 10 minutes. Uncover and, if needed, cook and stir until water has evaporated, 2 - 3 minutes.

Add marinara sauce and shrimp. Cook and stir until hot and well mixed, about 2 minutes. Season to taste!

HG Alternative: Steam your slaw by microwaving it right in the bag, if the package says it can be done. Then transfer to a microwave-safe bowl. Stir in marinara sauce and shrimp. Microwave for 2 minutes, or until hot and well mixed. Season to taste!

MAKES 1 SERVING

www.hungry-girl.com/weighin/show/all-natural-three-ingredient-recipes

One Pan Chicken and Noodles

Servings: 4 servings, 1-1/4 cups (300 mL) each

What you need

4 slices bacon, chopped
4 small boneless skinless chicken breasts (1 lb. /450 g)
1 pkg. (227 g) sliced fresh mushrooms
1 small onion, chopped
2 Tbsp. flour
2 cups 25%-less-sodium beef broth
1 cup water
3 cups egg noodles, uncooked
1 tub (270 g) Philadelphia Herb & Garlic Cooking Crème

Make It

Cook and stir bacon in large skillet on medium heat until crisp. Remove bacon from skillet with slotted spoon; drain on paper towels. Discard all but 1 Tbsp. drippings from skillet.

Add chicken to reserved drippings in skillet; cook 2 min. on each side or until each breast is lightly browned on both sides. Remove from skillet; set aside.

Add vegetables to skillet; cook 3 min. or until onions are tender, stirring frequently.

Add flour; cook and stir 1 min. Stir in broth and water; bring to boil, stirring frequently.

Spoon vegetables to outside edge of skillet.

Add noodles to centre of skillet; press with back of spoon to completely cover noodles with broth. Top with chicken; cover. Simmer on medium heat 7 to 8 min. or until noodles are tender and sauce is thickened, stirring after 4 min. to combine ingredients.

Add Cooking Creme; cook and stir 2 to 3 min. or until heated through. Sprinkle with bacon.

Kraft Kitchen Tips: Prepare using Philadelphia Italian Three Cheese Cooking Crème

www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/one-pan-chicken-n-noodles

Chicken Broccolini with Mustard Cream Sauce Posted by Ree

Servings 4

Ingredients

1 whole Boneless, Skinless Chicken Breasts
1 bunch Broccolini (steamed For 1 To 2 Minute If Preferred)
1/3 cup All-purpose Flour
2 whole Large Eggs
2 Tablespoons Milk
3/4 cups Seasoned Breadcrumbs
1 whole 1 Half Stick (1/4 Cup) Land O Lakes® Butter With Olive Oil & Sea Salt
3 cloves Garlic, Minced (about 1 Tablespoon)
1/4 cup Brandy Or White Wine (can Use Chicken Broth As A Substitute)
1-1/2 teaspoon Dijon Mustard
1-1/2 teaspoon Grainy Brown Mustard
1/3 cup Chicken Broth, Plus More If Needed For Thinning
1/3 cup Heavy Cream
Salt And Pepper, to taste

Preparation Instructions

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees.

Cut the chicken breasts into cutlets: Place one hand flat on the breast and use a knife to carefully slice through the middle. Repeat with the other and youll be left with four smaller cutlets. Place them between two pieces of plastic wrap and use a rolling pin to pound them thin.

Place one to two stalks of broccolini in the middle of each cutlet, sprinkle with salt and pepper, then fold up the edges and secure with toothpicks.

Prepare an assembly line for breading: a dish with the flour, a dish with the egg mixed with milk, and a dish with the breadcrumbs. One at a time, bread the chicken by carefully dredging it in flour, then dunking it in the egg wash, then coating it in the breadcrumbs. Set them aside as you coat the other pieces. (Be careful not to coat the broccolini.)

Melt the Land O Lakes® Butter with Olive Oil & Sea Salt in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add the chicken and brown it on both sides until the breadcrumbs are golden and the chicken is partly cooked, about 3 minutes per side. Transfer the chicken to a baking sheet, seam side up, and finish in the oven for 10 minutes.

While you are finishing the chicken, make the Mustard Cream Sauce: Return the skillet to medium heat and add the garlic, stirring for 1 minute to ensure it doesnt burn. Pour in the brandy or wine, whisking, and let it reduce for 1 minute. Whisk in the mustard, let it bubble up for 1 minute, then add the broth and let it heat. Finally, whisk in the cream and stir until the sauce is thick and bubbly (5-7 minutes). Add salt and pepper.

Serve the chicken with the mustard cream spooned over the top. Serve immediately!

(Recipe sponsored by Land O' Lakes as part of their Pin a Meal. Give a Meal. program.)

www.thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2015/03/chicken-broccolini-with-mustard-cream-sauce

Brown Butter Pasta with Asparagus & Bacon Recipe

Yield: Serves 4 to 6

Ingredients:

4 slices cooked bacon, chopped (optional)
12 ounces uncooked bowtie pasta
1 Land O Lakes® Butter with Olive Oil & Sea Salt (1/4 cup)
2 garlic cloves, minced
1/2 pound asparagus, washed, trimmed and cut into bite-sized pieces
1 Tablespoon heavy cream
2 green onions, sliced

Directions:

Cook bacon and chop up, if using.

Bring a pot of water with plenty of salt to a boil. Cook pasta according to instructions on the package. Drain pasta and add back to pot.

While the water is boiling, add butter to a nonstick skillet and cook on medium heat until browned, about 5 to 6 minutes. Once the butter is brown, working quickly, turn heat off and add garlic. Cook for 30 seconds. Remove butter and garlic and place in a clean bowl. Set aside.

Add 1 Tablespoon browned butter back to the skillet and turn heat to medium.

Add asparagus and cook for 2 minutes.

Add heavy cream to pan along with remaining brown butter. Cook for 2 more minutes. Season with salt and pepper. Pour asparagus and butter mixture over pasta in large pot.

Mix pasta together. Serve with green onions and bacon (optional).

The Land OLakes Foundation will donate $1 to Feeding America® for every recipe pinned or repinned between March 2, 2015 and April 30, 2015. (Pin any Land OLakes recipe or submit any recipe pin at LandOLakes.com/pinameal). $1 helps provide 10 meals secured by Feeding America® on behalf of local member food banks. Land OLakes guarantees a minimum of 3.5 million meals (monetary equivalent of $350,000).

www.thelittlekitchen.net/brown-butter-pasta-recipe

Shrimp and Bacon Pizza From Cook's Country | April/May 2014

SERVES 4

Cook the bacon only partway in the skillet or it will overcook in the oven. Dry the shrimp thoroughly before combining them with the other ingredients.

INGREDIENTS

1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
4 slices bacon, cut into 1/2-inch pieces 
12 ounces peeled and deveined jumbo shrimp (16 to 20 per pound), cut into 3/4-inch pieces 
1/2 cup thinly sliced red onion 
2 garlic cloves, minced 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper 
1 pound pizza dough 
6 ounces mozzarella cheese, shredded (1 1/2 cups) 
2 tablespoons minced fresh chives

INSTRUCTIONS

Adjust oven rack to upper-middle position and heat oven to 500 degrees.

Brush rimmed baking sheet with 2 tablespoons oil.

Cook bacon in 10-inch nonstick skillet over medium-high heat until partially cooked through, about 3 minutes; transfer to paper towellined plate.

Pat shrimp dry with paper towels and toss with onion, garlic, salt, pepper, and remaining 2 tablespoons oil.

On lightly floured counter, roll dough into 16 by 9-inch oval (about 1/4 inch thick) and transfer to prepared sheet.

Sprinkle mozzarella over dough.

Spread shrimp mixture over cheese and top with bacon.

Bake until shrimp are cooked through and crust is browned, about 13 minutes.

Sprinkle with chives and let cool for 5 minutes. Serve.

www.cookscountry.com/recipes/7826-shrimp-and-bacon-pizza

Barbecue Smoked Sausage Pizza

makes 16 slices

Ingredients

1 (12 ounce) package Hillshire Farm® Beef Smoked Sausage 
2 (14 ounce) packages 12-inch size Italian pizza crust 
2/3 cup prepared barbecue sauce 
1 cup thinly sliced red onion 
1 green bell pepper, seeded, cut into thin strips 
2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese

Directions

Preheat oven to 425 degrees F.

Cut sausage on an angle in 1/4-inch slices.

Place crusts on 2 baking sheets; spread 1/3 cup barbecue sauce on each crust.

Top each pizza with 1/2 each of sausage, red onion, pepper and mozzarella cheese.

Bake 20 minutes or until crust is crispy and cheese is lightly browned. Cut each pizza into 8 slices.

Cook's Tip: For a Southwestern flavor, substitute shredded Colby and Monterey Jack Cheese blend for the mozzarella and Parmesan. Sprinkle with chopped fresh cilantro if desired.

Nutrition: Calories 541 kcal  Carbohydrates 62.7 g  Cholesterol 55 mg  Fat 22 g  Fiber 2.6 g  Protein 26.5 g

www.allrecipes.com/Recipe/Barbecue-Smoked-Sausage-Pizza

Thin-Crust Whole-Wheat Pizza with Pesto and Goat Cheese Published May 1, 2013. From Cook's Illustrated.

Why this pizza works: For a pizza with balanced whole-wheat flavor, we used a combination of 60 percent whole-wheat flour and 40 percent bread flour. To ensure that this higher-than-normal ratio of whole-wheat to bread flour still produced a great crust, we increased the hydration to almost 80 percent, resulting in better gluten development and chew. To compensate for the added moisture, we employed the broiler to speed the baking process and guarantee a crisp crust and a moist, tender interior. Finally, we threw out traditional pizza toppings, which tended to clash with the whole-wheat flavor, opting instead for oil- and cream-based sauces and bold ingredients.

INGREDIENTS

DOUGH

1 1/2 cups (8 1/4 ounces) whole-wheat flour 
1 cup (5 1/2 ounces) bread flour 
2 teaspoons honey 
3/4 teaspoon instant or rapid-rise yeast 
1 1/4 cups ice water 
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
1 3/4 teaspoons salt

PESTO

2 cups fresh basil leaves 
7 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
1/4 cup pine nuts 
3 garlic cloves, minced 
Salt and pepper 
1/4 cup finely grated Parmesan or Pecorino Romano cheese 
4 ounces goat cheese, crumbled (1 cup)

INSTRUCTIONS

FOR THE DOUGH: Process whole-wheat flour, bread flour, honey, and yeast in food processor until combined, about 2 seconds. With processor running, add water and process until dough is just combined and no dry flour remains, about 10 seconds. Let dough stand for 10 minutes.

Add oil and salt to dough and process until it forms satiny, sticky ball that clears sides of workbowl, 45 to 60 seconds. Remove from bowl and knead on oiled countertop until smooth, about 1 minute. Shape dough into tight ball and place in large, lightly oiled bowl. Cover tightly with plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least 18 hours or up to 2 days.
FOR THE PESTO: Process basil, oil, pine nuts, garlic, and ½ teaspoon salt in food processor until smooth, scraping down sides of bowl as needed, about 1 minute. Stir in Parmesan and season with salt and pepper to taste. (Pesto can be refrigerated, covered, for up to 2 days.)

One hour before baking pizza, adjust oven rack 4½ inches from broiler element, set pizza stone on rack, and heat oven to 500 degrees.

Remove dough from refrigerator and divide in half. Shape each half into smooth, tight ball. Place balls on lightly oiled baking sheet, spacing them at least 3 inches apart. Cover loosely with plastic coated with vegetable oil spray; let stand for 1 hour.

Heat broiler for 10 minutes.

Meanwhile, coat 1 ball of dough generously with flour and place on well-floured countertop.

Using your fingertips, gently flatten into 8-inch disk, leaving 1 inch of outer edge slightly thicker than center. Lift edge of dough and, using back of your hands and knuckles, gently stretch disk into 12-inch round, working along edges and giving disk quarter turns as you stretch.

Transfer dough to well-floured peel and stretch into 13-inch round. Using back of spoon, spread half of pesto in thin layer over surface of dough, leaving ¼-inch border. Sprinkle with 1/2 cup goat cheese.

Slide pizza carefully onto stone and return oven to 500 degrees.

Bake until crust is well browned and cheese is partially browned, 8 to 10 minutes, rotating pizza halfway through baking.

Remove pizza, place on wire rack, and let rest for 5 minutes. Slice and serve.

Heat broiler for 10 minutes. Repeat process of stretching, topping, and baking with remaining dough and toppings, returning oven to 500 degrees when pizza is placed on stone.

Why Whole Wheat Can Sabotage Texture: Whole-wheat pizza is generally so dusty and leaden that it bears little resemblance to a crust made with all-purpose flour. But why should this be so? In a nutshell: Its more difficult for whole-wheat flour to form the network of proteins, or gluten that gives a traditional pizza dough structure and leads to a moist, puffy crumb with great chew. While whole-wheat flour is higher in protein overall than all-purpose (or even bread) flour, it has less of the proteins were looking for when making pizza (or any other kind of dough). Wheat contains four types of proteins, but only two of themglutenin and gliadinare responsible for creating gluten. Ninety percent of proteins in all-purpose flour are capable of producing gluten; only 78 percent of the proteins in whole-wheat flour can do so. The other 22 percent of whole-wheat flour is made up of the proteins albumin and globulin, which are incapable of creating structure within dough. Theres one more reason that whole-wheat flour sabotages texture: It includes both the bran and the germ. The former has sharp edges that literally chop down gluten strands, while the latter contains glutathione, which retards gluten formation.
Secrets to Whole-Wheat Pizza Worth Making

Our approach transforms whole-wheat flour into a crust thats wonderfully chewy and crisp, with an earthy complexity that distinguishes it from a traditional pizza crust.

ADD BREAD FLOUR: Using both whole-wheat flour and white bread flour (which has more structure-building proteins than all-purpose flour does) increases chewiness.

USE LOTS OF (ICE) WATER: Our highly hydrated dough helps strengthen the gluten network; ice water keeps the dough from overheating as it kneads in the food processor.

REST IT OVERNIGHT: This gives enzymes in the dough time to slightly weaken gluten strands, increasing extensibility; it also allows more flavor-boosting fermentation.

USE THE BROILER: Because our dough is so wet, preheating the pizza stone under the broilers high heat (after an hour at 500 degrees) is key to a nicely browned crust.

NO TOMATOES! The sweet-tart flavors of tomato sauce clash with earthy whole wheat. Instead, we top our pizza with cheeses and herbs.

Ensuring a Crispy Crust: Its always important to preheat your baking stone when making pizzaespecially when using our whole-wheat pizzas extra wet dough. We ensure a well-browned and crispy crust by placing the stone near the top of the oven to trap reflective heat. And to get the stone as hot as possible, we heat it at 500 degrees for 1 hour and then broil it for 10 minutes.

www.cooksillustrated.com/recipes/7395-thin-crust-whole-wheat-pizza-with-pesto-and-goat-cheese

Chicken Cacciatore with Creamy Mashed Potatoes

Serves 4

What you need

3/4 lb. (340 g) red potatoes (about 2), cut into 1-inch chunks
1-1/2 cups small fresh cauliflower florets
4 small boneless skinless chicken breasts (1 lb./450 g)
1/2 cup Kraft Extra Virgin Olive Oil Aged Balsamic Vinaigrette Dressing
1 pkg. (1/2 lb./225 g) sliced fresh mushrooms
1 each green and yellow pepper, chopped
1 can (19 fl oz/540 mL) Italian-style diced tomatoes, undrained
1/2 cup Philadelphia Herb & Garlic Light Cream Cheese Product
1/4 cup chopped fresh basil

Make It

Cook potatoes and cauliflower in boiling water in large saucepan 20 min. or until tender.

Meanwhile, cook chicken in large nonstick skillet on medium heat 3 to 4 min. on each side or until golden brown. Transfer to plate; cover to keep warm.

Add dressing, mushrooms and peppers to skillet; cook and stir 6 min.

Add tomatoes; simmer 8 min. Return chicken to skillet; spoon sauce over chicken. Simmer 3 min. or until chicken is done (165ºF).

Drain potato mixture; return to pan. Add cream cheese product; mash until potato mixture is fluffy. Serve topped with chicken, tomato mixture and basil.

Kraft Kitchen Tips: Substitute Italian parsley for the basil.

www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/chicken-cacciatore-creamy-mashed-potatoes

Spaghetti and Bean Balls with Arrabbiata Sauce By: Greg Henry

Ingredients

3 cup marinara sauce 
¼ teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes (or more to taste)
2 cup fully cooked and cooled red beans (small red beans such as aduki are ideal)
1 ½ cup fresh bread crumbs (stale is fine, but not toasted)
1 cup red onion (cut into ¼-inch or smaller dice)
2 large eggs (lightly beaten)
2 tablespoon minced flat leaf parsley (plus more as garnish)
½ teaspoon kosher salt (or to taste, plus more for pasta water)
¼ cup canola oil (plus more as needed)
grated Parmesan cheese (for passing)
________________________________________
Directions

Make the arrabbiata sauce: Heat the marinara in a medium saucepan set over medium-high heat. Once bubbles begin to form on the edges, lower the heat to low and stir in crushed red pepper flakes. Cover the pan and simmer gently.

Make the bean balls: Meanwhile, combine red beans, breadcrumbs, diced red onion, eggs, parsley, and salt in a medium bowl. Gently fold the mixture until well combined.

Transfer half to a food processor; pulse until smooth (or mash with a potato masher). Gently fold the mashed bean mixture back into the bowl with the whole bean mixture until well combined.

Heat oil in a large cast iron or non-stick skillet set over medium-high heat.

Use an ice cream scoop about 1 ½-inches in diameter to form balls, dropping them directly into the hot skillet.

Fry bean balls, in batches of 6 or 8, turning often, until well-browned and firm, about 4 minutes per batch. Add more oil to the pan as needed between batches. Transfer to a paper towel-lined plate to cool slightly. You should get about 24 balls.

To serve: Once the bean balls have cooled enough to hold their shape, move them to the saucepan of simmering arrabbiata sauce. Gently fold them into the sauce to coat well. Turn off the heat, cover and set aside.

Meanwhile, boil spaghetti in a large pot of salted water according to package directions until al dente. Drain the spaghetti and place it onto a large serving platter.

Pour the arrabbiata sauce and bean balls on top; garnish with minced parsley. Serve immediately with Parmesan on the side.

www.sippitysup.com/recipe/spaghetti-and-bean-balls-with-arrabbiata-sauce/

GOAT CHEESE TOMATO POT PIE by Bev Cooks

INGREDIENTS

1 Pillsbury Refrigerated Pie Crust 
1 (28 oz) can Muir Glen organic whole peeled tomatoes 
1/2 large red onion, thinly sliced 
4 cloves garlic, minced 
1 tablespoon fresh oregano 
1 teaspoon fresh thyme 
3 ounce softened goat cheese 
2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese 
1/2 cup shredded romano cheese 
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 pinch coarse salt and freshly ground pepper

DIRECTIONS

Preheat oven to 350°F.

Unroll and place the pie crust inside a 2 quart baking dish, or a pie pan. Bake for 10 minutes.

In the meantime, drain the tomatoes and pat them as dry as you can. Slice them.

Arrange half the sliced tomatoes in the bottom of the parbaked pie crust. Layer half the onions on top, followed by half the garlic, half the thyme, oregano, goat cheese, mozzarella cheese and romano.

Then layer with the remaining tomatoes, onions, garlic, herbs and cheeses. Lightly sprinkle the top with the garlic powder and a small pinch of salt.

Bake for 30 minutes, or until the cheese is starting to brown and bubble.

Serve immediately!

www.tablespoon.com/recipes/goat-cheese-tomato-pot-pie

STUFFED GREEN PEPPERS by BettyCrocker

INGREDIENTS

1/3 cup uncooked regular long-grain white rice 
2/3 cup water 
4 large green bell peppers 
1 lb. lean ground beef 
¼ cup chopped celery 
2 tablespoons chopped onion 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
Dash pepper 
1/4 cup ketchup 
1 medium tomato, chopped 
1 (8-oz.) can tomato sauce 
1 teaspoon sugar 
1/4 teaspoon dried basil leaves 
1 oz. (1/4 cup) shredded Cheddar cheese

DIRECTIONS

Cook rice in water as directed on package.

Meanwhile, heat oven to 350°F. Cut tops from bell peppers; remove membrane and seeds. In large saucepan, bring enough water to cover peppers to a boil. Add peppers; cook over medium heat for 5 minutes. Drain; set peppers aside.

In large skillet, combine ground beef, celery and onion; cook 8 to 10 minutes or until beef is thoroughly cooked, stirring frequently. Drain.

Add cooked rice, salt, pepper, ketchup and tomato; mix well. Spoon mixture into peppers. Place peppers in ungreased shallow baking pan.

In small bowl, combine tomato sauce, sugar and basil; mix well. Spoon half of sauce over peppers.

Bake at 350°F. for 30 to 40 minutes or until peppers are tender, spooning remaining sauce over peppers and sprinkling with cheese during last 5 minutes of baking.

www.tablespoon.com/recipes/stuffed-green-peppers

KFC Original Recipe Fried Chicken Recipe By America's Most Wanted Recipes by Ron Douglas (Atria Books)

The secret recipe for KFC fried chicken has never been revealed, but this is a good copy. It actually does contain 11 herbs and spices. The two main secrets behind the delicious flavor is the monosodium glutamate (MSG) ingredient and the use of a pressure fryer.

Ingredients

1 egg, beaten
1 cup buttermilk
One 3-pound chicken, cut into 6 pieces
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon ground oregano
1 teaspoon chili powder
1 teaspoon dried sage
1 teaspoon dried basil
1 teaspoon dried marjoram
1 teaspoon pepper
2 teaspoons salt
2 Tablespoons paprika
1 Tablespoon onion salt
1 teaspoon garlic powder
2 Tablespoons Accent (MSG seasoning)
1 can lard (or one 3-pound can Crisco), enough to cover chicken in fryer (see Secret Recipe Tips below)

Preparation

The author says: "What's the secret behind Colonel Sanders's famous eleven herbs and spices? To this day, his secret recipe has never been revealed, leaving curious minds to speculate. I've tried many different combinations, but there is only one that comes out tasting just like the original. To make this, you'll need a pressure fryer." --Ron Douglas

Combine the egg and buttermilk in a large bowl. Soak the chicken pieces in the mixture.

Add the flour to a separate bowl and fold in all the herbs and spices. Roll the chicken 
in the seasoned flour until completely covered.

Add the lard to a pressure fryer and heat to 365 F. Be sure to follow the manufacturer's directions for your pressure fryer.

Use a utensil to lower 4 pieces of the chicken into the hot oil, and lock the lid in place. Be careful not to burn yourself with the hot oil.

Allow to fry for 8 to 10 minutes, until the chicken is golden brown and thoroughly cooked.

Once the pieces are cooked, release the pressure according to the manufacturer's directions and remove the chicken to paper towels or a metal rack to drain.

Repeat with the remaining 2 pieces of chicken.

Yield: 6 pieces

Secret Recipe Tips: The real secret to making this is the Accent in the recipe and using a pressure fryer!

Make sure the oil is at 365 F before frying the chicken. To avoid making a mess, use a utensil when adding the chicken. Quickly lock the lid on the pressure fryer once all the pieces of chicken have been added.

For crispier chicken, use Crisco instead of lard and double-coat the chicken with the flour mixture.

tip to prevent burning: Before frying your chicken heat your oven to 350 degrees. To prevent burning, apply the seasoning to the dry chicken, and then soak the chicken in buttermilk overnight. Fry your chicken in oil for 3 minutes on both sides. Be sure to let the grease heat back up between batches. Then, line a baking dish with a paper towel to absorb the grease. Once you have fried all of the chicken, remove the paper towel from your baking dish and bake your chicken for 40 minutes.

www.homecooking.about.com/od/chickenrecipes

Quick Fix Crustless Chicken Pot Pie

Skipping the carby, buttery crust saves time, effort, and calories. Plus, the creamy gravy, juicy chicken, and tender veggies are what we really crave anyway...

Ingredients:

1 1/2 cups frozen petite mixed vegetables 
3 oz. cooked and chopped skinless chicken breast 
1/4 cup fat-free or nearly fat-free chicken or turkey gravy 
Optional seasonings: garlic powder, onion powder

Directions:

Place frozen veggies in a medium microwave-safe bowl. Microwave for 3 minutes, or until hot. Blot away excess liquid.

Mix in chicken and gravy. Microwave until hot, about 1 minute. Yum!

MAKES 1 SERVING

Entire recipe: 228 calories, 2g fat, 510mg sodium, 22.5g carbs, 4.5g fiber, 7g sugars, 26.5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 5*

www.hungry-girl.com/weighin/show/healthy-comfort-food-trios

New Orleans Red Beans and Rice By Joy the Baker

Simmered until softened, fatty, smoky, spicy, and utterly irresistible. Serve with plenty of fluffy white rice, lots of fresh sliced green onions, and definitely invite at least two friends over for Monday gossip and good times.

Serves 6

Ingredients

1 pound dried red beans, rinsed and picked through for stones
1/3 cup diced pancetta
1 large yellow onion, diced
3 celery stalks, chopped
1 green or red bell pepper, deseeded and diced
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
pinch cayenne or a few dashes of Tony Chachere Seasoning
3 cloves garlic, minced
2 tablespoons fresh parsley, coarsely chopped
2 teaspoons fresh thyme, roughly chopped
1/2 pound cooked smoked sausage cut into 1-inch pieces
about 10 cups chicken stock
2 bay leaves
6 cups cooked white rice
chopped green onions, garnish

Instructions

Place clean dried beans in a medium pot and cover with room temperature water. Allow to soak overnight before making the beans.

If you don't have time to soak the beans overnight, don't fret. Place the clean dried beans in a medium pot and cover with room temperature water. Place over medium heat and bring to a boil. As soon as the beans boil, cover, remove from heat, and allow to soak for 1 hour. Carry on with the recipe.

In a large soup pot over medium heat, cook pancetta until very well crisp, about 6 minutes.

Add the onions, celery, and bell pepper and cook until vegetables are very well done, about 8 minutes.

Add salt, pepper, and cayenne or Tony Chachere Seasoning and stir to combine.

Stir in the garlic, parsley, thyme, and sliced sausage. Increase heat to medium-high and cook until the sausage is well browned, about 5 minutes. Stir frequently.

Add the softened beans to the pot, the stock, and bay leaves. Reduce heat to low and allow to simmer for about 2 hours, uncovered, until the beans are well softened.

Taste and season with more salt or pepper.

For a slightly smoother consistency, blend about 1/3 of bean and sausage mixture in a blender or food processor and return to the pot. This way, some of the beans will be ground smooth and some will be kept whole, creating a really lovely consistency. You can also smooth out some of the beans by mashing them against the side of the pan once they're softened, but I like the bender method best.

Serve beans with white rice and a hearty garish of green onions.

Adapted from Emeril and Bon Appetit Magazine www.frame.bloglovin.com/?post=4248878190&blog=373051

SAUSAGE AND MUSHROOM RISOTTO joy the baker

Ingredients

7 cups low-sodium chicken or turkey broth
2 - 3 cups boiling water
1 tablespoon soy sauce
3 uncooked sausage links, filling removed from the casing
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 yellow onion, diced
3 cloves garlic, peeled and minced
1 pound cremini mushrooms, cleaned and thickly sliced
2 teaspoons fresh thyme leaves
3/4 cup dry white wine
2 1/2 cups Arborio rice
1/2 cup finely grated Parmesan cheese, plus more for topping
salt and fresh cracked place pepper to taste
chopped chives, for topping

Instructions

In a medium saucepan over low heat, stir together chicken or turkey broth, water, and soy sauce. Bring to a simmer.

Cook sausage in a medium skillet until cooked through and browned.

In a large saucepan over medium heat, melt the butter and olive oil together. Add the onion and saute until softened and translucent, about 5 to 7 minutes. Add the garlic and saute for 2 minutes more. Stirring often.

Add the mushrooms and thyme and stir to coat the mushroom in the fat. Allow the mushrooms to cook down, release their liquid, and brown, about 8 minutes. Stir occasionally.

Add the sausage and rice, stir.

Add the wine and stir quickly, scraping the bottom of the pan to bring up all of the flavorful brown bits. Allow the wine to cook off and absorb into the rice.

Ladle the simmering broth mixture into the mushroom, sausage, and rice mixture. About 1/2 to 1 cup at a time. Stir frequently and allow all of the liquid to absorb before ladling in more liquid.

Continue ladling the broth in until the rice becomes tender, soft and creamy, about 30 minutes.

You may not need all of the liquid, but it's nice to have.

Once the rice is creamy and tender, stir in the cheese.

Taste and season with salt and pepper.

Serve immediately topped with more cheese and chopped chives. Enjoy!

www.joythebaker.com/2015/01/sausage-mushroom-risotto/

BAKED LEMON RISOTTO joy the baker

adapted from Weight Watchers magazine

Makes: 6 small or 4 medium portions

Ingredients:

1 small onion, chopped
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 tablespoon lemon zest
2 teaspoons fresh chopped thyme leaves
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1/2 teaspoon coarsely ground black pepper
2 cups Arborio rice
32 ounces low-sodium chicken broth
1 1/4 cups water
1 cup grated Parmesan cheese
salt to taste
butter for coating the dish
more cheese, lemon zest and thyme leaves for topping

Directions:

Place a rack in the center of the oven and preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Butter a 9×13-inch baking pan and set aside.

In a medium skillet, heat oil over medium heat. Add the onions and cook until transluscent and browned, about 5 minutes. Just as the onions are done cooking, add lemon zest, thyme leaves, chili flakes, and black pepper. Toss to heat through and set aside.

In a medium bowl, toss together uncooked rice, cheese, and the onion mixture. Place in the prepared baking pan. Pour chicken stock and water over the rice mixture. Stir gently to ensure even cooking.

Place in the oven and allow to cook, uncovered, for 37-40 minutes, stirring after 20 minutes. Rice is done when liquid is absorbed and mixture is cooked through and creamy. If rice mixture is still crunchy, add more hot water or hot chicken stock about 1/3 cup at a time.

When cooked though, remove from the oven and allow to cool for 15 minutes before tasting. Add salt to taste. Serve topped with lemon zest, fresh thyme, black pepper, and more cheese. Rice will last, in an airtight container in the fridge, for up to 5 days.

www.joythebaker.com/2012/03/baked-lemon-risotto/

 Arborio rice

www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=arborio%20rice&sprefix=arborio+rice%2Caps

Stir-Fried Beef With Chinese Broccoli Shao Z. Contributor

Yield: Serves 2-4

Ingredients

For the Beef and Marinade:

3/4 pound beef flank steak, sliced across the grain 1/8 inch thick
1/2 teaspoon soy sauce
1/2 teaspoon Shaoxing wine
2 teaspoons vegetable or canola oil
1/2 teaspoon cornstarch
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/4 teaspoon sugar
1/4 teaspoon ground white pepper

For the Sauce:

2 tablespoons water 
1 teaspoon sesame oil
2 teaspoons oyster sauce
1 teaspoon soy sauce
1 teaspoon cornstarch

For the Stir-Fry:

1/2 pound Chinese broccoli (gai lan or baby gai lan), cut into 3 sections on the diagonal if regular gai lan or in half on the diagonal if baby gai lan
2 tablespoons vegetable or canola oil, divided
2 whole shallots, sliced
8 cloves of garlic, chopped very coarsely
Cooked white rice, for serving

Procedures

For the Beef and Marinade: In a medium bowl, combine beef with all marinade ingredients. Mix well and let stand 30 minutes.

Meanwhile, For the Sauce: In a small bowl, combine sauce ingredients and set aside

For the Stir-Fry: Fill a wok halfway with water, season with salt, and bring to a boil. Add Chinese broccoli and cook until crisp-tender, about 1 minute for regular gai lan and 30 seconds for baby gai lan. Drain and set aside.

Wipe wok dry, then return to heat. Add 1 tablespoon oil and heat over high heat until smoking. Add beef, spreading it out in an even layer with a spatula, and cook without moving until lightly browned on bottom, about 1 minute. Continue to cook while stirring regularly until about halfway cooked through, about 2 minutes longer. Transfer to a bowl and set aside.

Add remaining 1 tablespoon oil to wok and heat over high heat until smoking. Add shallots and garlic and cook, stirring constantly, until softened, about 1 minute. Add Chinese broccoli and cook, stirring frequently, for 1 minute. Season with salt.

Return beef to wok and toss to combine. Stir sauce to combine, then pour into center of wok; stir to combine. Continue to cook, stirring, until the sauce begins to thicken, about 1 minute. Transfer to a serving platter immediately and serve with white rice

www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/03/stir-fry-beef-with-broccoli-gai-lan-easy-recipe

Last night bobby on wtol-tv weather said to expect maybe a few snowflakes blowing around  would not amount to anything. Oh yeah! We have possible half an inch on the ground  not a great amount and it will disappear tomorrow  it is just the thought  and it was overcast  real overcast. Is the sun still out there? But it was enough that when the temperature fell to below freezing the roads became quite slick. Tinora had a two hour delay this morning and Heidi said the back roads were still kind of slick and icy.

Bobby was right on one thing though  we did have lovely sunshine today  high of 36° so in the sun and out of the breeze it wasnt too bad. Has heated my living room up quite nicely  very pleasant to sit in there  nice and warm.

Have about three inches done on the baby blanket  need to get into gear and get more done each day. Took a really long nap today which really cut into my knitting time. Need to quit staying up so late. One of these mornings I am going to greet the sun if Im not careful.

Had a doctors appointment today  got another appointment for June so evidently dr. b thinks I am going to live that long. Then in July I have a couple fasting blood draws at the office and then to the hospital lab so they can take four or five more vials of blood. Ive been stuck so many times in the last thirty years that any more it is just a hum drum  lay your arm out  relax  its over before you know it.

We are having tomato soup and toasted cheese sandwiches tonight for dinner  can hardly wait  that is one of my favorite food combinations along with baked macaroni and cheese with stewed tomatoes.

I havent done desserts for a while so think I will post a few recipes to salve your sweet tooth.

MAPLE GINGER RICE PUDDING joy the baker

This pudding is ultra fine served warm for dessert, and its also quite nice served cold at breakfast. I also happen to be the sort of girl who will eat it any-which-way at lunchtime.

The ginger and cinnamon add that extra touch of Fall spirit. The gingersnaps add a cookie crunch. And pure maple syrup should be in everything ever.

adapted from Shutterbean

makes about 4 cups

Ingredients:

1 cup arborio rice
4 cups whole milk
1/3 cup packed light brown sugar
1 vanilla bean, split and seeds scraped
3/4 teaspoon ground ginger
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
pinch of salt
1/4 cup maple syrup
8 ginger snaps, crumbled

Directions:

Place the rice, milk, sugar, vanilla, ground ginger, cinnamon, and salt into a medium saucepan over high heat and bring to a boil.

Reduce heat to low, cover and cook, stirring occasionally, for 25-30 minutes or until rice is tender.

Drizzle the cooked pudding with maple syrup and top with crumbled cookies to serve.

Serve warm or cool. Rice pudding will last, in an airtight container, for up to 3 days.

www.joythebaker.com/2013/10/maple-ginger-rice-pudding/

LEMON CUSTARD SKILLET CAKE

Servings 12

INGREDIENTS

CRUST

1 box Betty Crocker SuperMoist yellow cake mix 
1/2 cup butter, melted 
2 eggs

FILLING

1 1/2 cups sugar 
3/4 cup butter, softened 
1 package (8 oz) cream cheese, softened 
2 eggs 
2 teaspoons lemon extract 
Grated peel from 1 lemon 
1 1/4 cups Gold Medal all-purpose flour 
1 cup milk 
1/4 cup sweetened condensed milk (not evaporated)

TOPPINGS

1 cup whipped topping or whipped cream 
Fresh raspberries 
Powdered sugar 
Lemon slice, if desired

DIRECTIONS

Heat oven to 350°F.

In medium bowl, stir together Crust ingredients with spoon until are well blended. Spread mixture in bottom of 12-inch cast-iron skillet.

In medium bowl, beat sugar, 3/4 cup softened butter and the cream cheese with electric mixer on high speed until well combined.

Add eggs 1 at a time, beating well after each addition.

Beat in extract and peel.

Alternately beat in flour and milk, beginning and ending with flour, until well incorporated.

Add condensed milk; beat just until combined.

Pour batter over crust in skillet.

Bake 45 to 50 minutes or until top is light golden brown and center has only a slight wobble when skillet is moved. Cool completely in skillet on cooling rack, about 45 minutes.

Top cake with whipped cream and raspberries. Sprinkle lightly with powdered sugar. Garnish with lemon slice. Serve cake from skillet. Transfer any remaining cake to a plate; cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate.

EXPERT TIPS: The middle of the cake should have a slight jiggle when you remove it from the oven. Be careful not to overbake this cake. It will continue to bake a little even after it is removed from the oven.

Change up the berries! Blackberries, blueberries and strawberries all go well with the flavor of this cake, so pick your favorite.

www.tablespoon.com/recipes/lemon-custard-skillet-cake

Dr Pepper Cake

Author: http://kitchentrialanderror.blogspot.com/

Ingredients

for the cake:

1½ cup Dr. Pepper soda
½ cup vegetable or canola oil
1 stick unsalted butter (8 tablespoons)
4 tablespoons cocoa powder
1¼ cups sugar
2 cups flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
2 eggs
½ cup buttermilk

For the Chocolate Topping

4 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 tablespoons cocoa powder
4 tablespoons milk
2 cups powdered sugar

Instructions

Cake:

preheat oven to 350F and grease a 13x9 baking pan.

combine the dr pepper, oil, butter, and cocoa powder in a saucepan over medium heat. bring to a simmer, mix well, and remove from heat.

add sugar, flour, and baking soda to the pan and mix well.

in a separate bowl, beat the eggs and buttermilk together. add a small amount of the hot batter to the egg mixture (a couple tablespoons) and mix well. then add the egg mixture to the batter and mix well.

pour into greased pan and bake for 25 minutes, or until a toothpick comes out clean.

while the cake is cooling, make the glaze.

Topping:

combine the butter, cocoa powder, and milk together in a saucepan over medium heat.

when the butter is melted and the mixture is combined, whisk in the sugar, ½ cup at a time, until fully incorporated and smooth.

pour over the warm cake

dailydishrecipes.com/dr-pepper-cake

Zingerman's Roadhouse Donuts From Donuts: An American Passion

Even this recipe, with its sure language and exacting measurements, doesn't tell you all you need to know. Among the gleanings likely to be missed, unless you give it a go and then try it again, is how the muscovado sugar sprinkled over the top plays nicely off the dank sweetness of the molasses and the back-of-the-throat kick from freshly ground nutmeg.

What's more, there's no mention of what to do with leftovers which, one assumes, are few. First thing you should know is that these donuts are worth eating a full day after you fry them. But if you must fiddle with a Zingerman's donut on day two, use it as the base of a sundae, like the Ann Arbor boys do.

Ingredients

5 cups all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon baking powder
2 teaspoons freshly grated nutmeg
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1/2 cup buttermilk, at room temperature
2 large eggs, at room temperature
1 large egg yolk, at room temperature
3/4 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup vegetable shortening, melted and cooled
1/4 cup molasses
1/2 rounded teaspoon lemon zest
1/2 gallon vegetable oil for frying
1/2 cup muscovado brown sugar for sprinkling (or substitute dark brown sugar)

Directions

Sift the flour, baking powder, nutmeg, and salt together into a large mixing bowl. In another large mixing bowl, combine the buttermilk, eggs, egg yolk, granulated sugar, melted vegetable shortening, molasses, and lemon zest.

Gradually add the flour mixture to the wet mixture, stirring gently. Stop stirring as soon as all the ingredients are combined  overstirring will make tough doughnuts. You'll still see a little flour. (You may use a standing mixer for this process  just be sure to stop mixing as soon as all the flour is added and combined.) Cover the dough with plastic and let rest in the refrigerator for at least 1 hour.

Pour the oil into a cast-iron Dutch oven or other heavy-bottomed and deep pot until it reaches a depth of 3 to 4 inches. Heat the oil over medium-high heat to 370° F.

Knead the dough on a well-floured surface for 1 minute, then roll it out with a rolling pin to 1/2 inch thickness. Cut out rounds using a 3 1/2-inch pastry cutter, then cut the centers out with a 1 1/2-inch round. Gather the scraps and reroll as necessary.

To avoid overcrowding, fry only 2 or 3 donuts at a time.

All told, they'll take about 3 to 4 minutes to cook, needing to be turned every minute or so.

Drop the rings into the hot oil. They will float in about 30 seconds or so. Fry them 1 minute more, then turn them over and fry for another minute. Turn them once again and fry 1 minute more, until golden.

Remove with a slotted spoon onto a kitchen towel and immediately sprinkle with muscovado sugar.

Cover the donuts as you make them and store them in a warm place until they're all done

www.thesplendidtablestore.com

Raisin Stuffed Shortbread Cookies by Emily

Ingredients

For the cookie dough:

2 c. sugar
1 c. shortening
3 eggs
6½ c flour
1 c. sour cream
1 tsp. vanilla
1 tsp. baking soda
1 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. salt

For the raisin filling:

1 lb. package raisins
½ c. sugar
½ c. brown sugar
dash of lemon juice
½ tsp. nutmeg

Instructions

For the raisin filling:

Cover the ingredients with water and bring to a boil in a medium sauce pan. Then add ½ c. melted butter and 5 Tbsp. of flour to thicken. Once thick, remove mixture from heat and set aside to cool.

For the cookie dough:

Cream together the sugar, shortening, and eggs. Then mix in all the other ingredients.

Roll out into Tbsp sized balls and flatten into rounds.

Put down one round, add filling in the center, then top with another round and seal around the edges with finger tips.

Bake at 400 degrees for about 8 minutes, or until light brown in color.

Cool completely. (optional: sprinkle with a little cinnamon and sugar)

www.favfamilyrecipes.com/raisin-stuffed-shortbread-cookies

Gluten Free Japanese Cheesecake by NICOLE HUNN

Unless youve had perfect, cotton-soft Japanese cheesecake before in your life, this gluten free Japanese Cheesecake is going to be the softest, lightest cheesecake youve ever had. No contest. I like to think of it as the perfect cross between a traditional, New York cheesecake and a sponge cakewith all the taste of the cheesecake (love) and the texture of the sponge cake (so light!).

This recipe has four components: 1. Prep, where we preheat the oven, set up the pans, sift together the dry ingredients, and boil some water for the water bath in which well bake the cake. 2. Make the cream cheese batter, where well heat and combine the milk, butter and cream cheese with the egg yolks, without scrambling the yolks, and then combine with the dry ingredients. 3. Make the meringue and combine, where well beat the egg whites with sugar until soft peaks from before folding it into the cream cheese batter before, finally, we 4. Bake and chill the cake. All of the ingredients are basic pantry-style ingredients. We are just combining them in different ways to achieve a particularly extraordinary result.

Read through the recipe directions fully before you begin. Gather your ingredients at the proper temperatures and then relax. Its going to be spectacular!

A few ingredient notes:

I have tested this recipe using an all purpose gluten free flour blend, like Better Batter, and it simply did not hold its rise as the cream cheese batter was too gummy to fully incorporate the meringue.

The 1/8 teaspoon of xanthan gum I recommend adding helps the cake hold its shape and rise.

You simply cant make this recipe without eggs. So sorry!

I havent tested this recipe with light cream cheese, and Im afraid it would yield a dense result. But feel free to experiment, as always!

You can replace cream of tartar with 1 teaspoon of freshly squeezed lemon juice. Its purpose is to help the meringue hold its shape.

I think any sort of milk would work, as long as its not nonfat! I also think that a nondairy butter replacement would work fine, but Im not sure about the cream cheese alternative!

Yield: 1 9-inch cake

Ingredients

6 tablespoons (54 g) basic gum-free gluten free flour blend (36 grams superfine white rice flour + 12 grams potato starch + 6 grams tapioca starch/flour)
1/8 teaspoon xanthan gum (recommended, but optional)
1/4 cup (36 g) cornstarch
5 egg yolks, at room temperature
100 ml (6 tablespoons + 2 1/3 teaspoons) milk
3 1/2 tablespoons (50 g) unsalted butter, chopped
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
8 ounces cream cheese, at room temperature
1 tablespoon freshly squeezed lemon juice
6 egg whites (about 6 ounces), at room temperature
1/8 teaspoon cream of tartar
3/4 cup (150 g) granulated sugar

Directions

Prep. Preheat your oven to 325°F.

Place a large roasting pan near the stove, and set about 8 cups of water to boil. Once the water has boiled, keep it covered but turn off the heat.

Into a small bowl, sift the flour blend, optional xanthan gum, and cornstarch to combine and eliminate any clumps. Set the bowl aside.

Grease a standard 9-inch round cake pan, (I think I would use a spring form pan instead} and place a round of unbleached parchment paper on the bottom of the pan. Create a collar of parchment paper around the sides of the pan, reaching about 2 inches above the lip of the pan. Alternatively, place a large rectangle of parchment paper into the greased pan and up the sides, slicing the sides of the paper periodically to help the sides lay flat against the pan. Set the pan aside.

Make the cream cheese and egg yolk batter:

Place the egg yolks in a medium-size heat-safe bowl, and set them next to the stovetop.

Set a large mixing bowl right next to that.

In a medium-size saucepan, place the milk, butter and salt. Bring to a light simmer on the stovetop over medium heat, then add the cream cheese and lemon juice. Turn off the heat and whisk until the cream cheese is melted and the mixture is smooth.

Add about half of the warm cream cheese and milk mixture to the bowl of egg yolks very, very slowly, whisking the egg yolks constantly. This will temper the egg yolks with the hot liquid so that they dont scramble.

Pour the egg yolk mixture back into the saucepan with the remaining cream cheese mixture and whisk to combine. Pass the cream cheese and egg yolk mixture through a strainer and into the large mixing bowl. Add the dry ingredients and mix to combine well. The mixture will be thick but smooth and soft.

Make the meringue:

In the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the whisk attachment or a large bowl with a handheld mixer, place the egg whites and beat on medium speed until frothy.

With the mixer still on medium speed, add the cream of tartar and continue to beat until the egg whites have nearly doubled in volume.

Add the granulated sugar in a slow but steady stream, and increase the mixer speed to medium-high. Continue to beat until the mixture forms soft and glossy peaks (about 5 minutes of beating total). Soft peaks are peaks that form, and then slowly fold over on themselves.

Combine the batter with the meringue:

Fold the meringue carefully into the cream cheese batter in three parts, taking care not to deflate the meringue. Pour the mixture into the center of the prepared pan and spread into an even layer with a silicone spatula.

Bake the cake:

Place the cake pan in the center of the roasting pan from Step 1, and place on the bottom rack of the preheated oven.

Pour the hot water into the roasting pan until it reaches about 2/3 of the way up the sides of the baking pan.

Close the oven door and bake the cake, undisturbed, until the top is lightly golden brown and a toothpick inserted into the center of the cake comes out with no more than a few moist crumbs attached (about 1 hour 20 minutes).

Turn off the oven and, with the cake still in it, leave the oven door open about 3 inches. Allow the cake to sit in the oven for 20 minutes or until the oven temperature has fallen below 200°F. The cake will fall a bit as it cools.

Chill the cake:

Remove the pan from the oven, pour off the water and dry the bottom of the cake pan.

Place the cake in the refrigerator to chill for about an hour.

Invert the cake onto parchment-lined plate. Remove the parchment paper from the bottom and sides of the cake, and re-invert the cake onto a serving platter.

Remove the final piece of parchment paper. Slice in only one direction (i.e., do not saw back and forth) and serve chilled.

Adapted from Green Cilantro.

www.glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-japanese-cheesecake

GRILLED CHEESE - 5 TIPS FOR THE BEST SANDWICH EVER. by: PJ Hamel

Recipe: English Muffin Toasting Bread, Honey-Oat Pain de Mie, Potato Wheat Bread

Grilled cheese.

This classic comfort food sparks a food memory for you, right?

For me, its being a kid, sitting outside in my snow fort. My heavy woolen mittens are alternately icy and soggy; my feet are freezing inside black buckle-up rubber galoshes. My mom calls me in for lunch: Velveeta grilled cheese with sweet pickles.

For my son, it would be sitting outside in his snow fort, high-tech gloves keeping his hands warm, Sorel boots nice and cozy. I call him in for lunch: grilled extra-sharp cheddar on crostini, oil-cured olives on the side.

Yeah, and I walked 2 miles through snow drifts to school every day. September and May included.

Well get back to grilled cheese memories in awhile. But for now, suffice it to say that unless you have a dairy allergy, or really cant stand cheese, a grilled cheese sandwich is one of lifes simplest yet most compelling pleasures.

Bread and butter, cheese and a hot grill  what more do you need? Actually, nothing; basic grilled cheese is simplicity itself.

But, as all whove ever hesitated in front of the newest iPad (or a really awesome pair of boots) know, need and want are two very different things.
If you dont need a grilled cheese recipe; but want to go beyond the basics, read on; Im about to share my favorite cheese-y secrets with you.

1. Start with homemade bread. Really.

Since youre using just three ingredients here, each one of them had better be darned good. You want a loaf thats sturdy enough to slice to order: thick or thin, depending on your grilled cheese preference. Color=red]English Muffin Toasting Bread[/color] (left) and Honey-Oat Pain de Mie (right) fill the bill.

You also want a bread thats close-grained enough that the cheese doesnt leak through, yet whose open texture absorbs just enough of that same melting cheese to infuse the bread with flavor. That would be another favorite, Potato Wheat Bread.
I also care about the breads shape. Sure, I can deal with the typical crown-top (often mushroom-top) loaf.
But how lovely it is to use a lidded pain de mie pan (a.k.a. Pullman pan) to make a loaf that yields a perfectly square slice, one that doesnt require you to use a mosaic of cheese pieces to cover its surface.

2. Spread the bread with mayonnaise, rather than butter.

This is a venerable trick, known to short-order diner cooks and restaurant chefs alike. Mayonnaise spreads easily, covering every square centimeter of bread. It also browns beautifully, and lends depth of flavor that goes beyond simple butter.

3. Give your favorite cheese the meltability test.

Theres no law that says Velveeta (front and center above) is the only cheese suitable for a grilled cheese sandwich. Decide on your favorite, and then

check out its meltability using your microwave.
The three cheeses pictured above include a Velveeta clone (left); full-fat cheddar (center); and reduced-fat cheddar (right). After 10 seconds in the microwave, the Velveeta clone is completely melted; the full-fat cheddar, partially melted; and the low-fat cheddar, barely softened.
Which makes sense. The Velveeta clone includes added water; naturally itll melt quickly. And full-fat cheese will melt more quickly than lower-fat cheese. And this matters because?

The rate at which your cheese melts will determine the temperature of your pan. For cheeses that melt quickly (and flowing-ly, so that they can potentially leak right out the sides of the bread), choose higher heat. You want to brown your bread before the cheese melts completely.

For cheeses that are slower to melt, use lower heat. And cover the pan, to create a small oven; the trapped heat will help melt the cheese more quickly than simple surface heat.

4. For the best-looking sandwich, use whole-grain bread.

Whole-grain bread makes the most evenly browned grilled cheese. Why? Because the flour itself contains every part of the grain, including the oil-rich germ. Bread made with whole-grain flour has tiny bits of oil dispersed evenly throughout  oil that turns golden brown when it hits the heat of the frying pan.

OK, I can hear your next question: does this mean I can lower grilled cheeses fat content by omitting the mayo or melted butter?

Well, not really. Theres only enough oil in the flour to help the bread brown, not enough to give your grilled cheese sandwich its signature crisp, rich crust. Keep the butter/mayo; even the thinnest application will work magic.

5. Enhance the sandwichs flavor by adding something sweet.

Some of you like sweet pickles with your grilled cheese  not just on the plate beside your sandwich, but inside, with the cheese. Or how about a touch of sriracha, for sweet heat?

Apple or pear slices are delicious, adding crunch as well as sweetness and flavor. Fig butter is a classic; figs and cheese are long-time partners.

And, if youre lucky enough to have a fellow baker who gives you a couple of jars of preserves or chutney every Christmas (thank you, Chef Susan Reid!), this is the perfect place to enjoy it.

So. youve heard me mention Velveeta clone  whats up with that? The cheese you see pictured here, and in many of the sandwiches above, is one I made myself from assorted cheese ends from my local supermarkets deli  which I buy for $1.99/pound. You cant beat that!

Ive also made the recipe using extra-sharp cheddar; provolone and Swiss; and a packaged four-cheese Mexican blend of grated cheeses.

You can make your own melting cheese, using your favorite cheeses, in less than 10 minutes. Maybe even less than 5 minutes. Interested? See our post, The Secret Ingredient Chefs Wont Admit Using
.
Who can resist? Happy grilling!

Whats your favorite grilled cheese memory? How about any special secrets you have for making the best sandwich ever? Please share in comments, below.

www.kingarthurflour.com/blog/2015/03/19/grilled-cheese

English Muffin Toasting Bread

Yield: 1 loaf

Ingredients:

3 cups King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour
1 tablespoon sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1 tablespoon instant yeast
1 cup milk
1/4 cup water
2 tablespoons vegetable oil or olive oil
cornmeal, to sprinkle in pan

Directions

Whisk together the flour, sugar, salt, baking soda, and instant yeast in a large mixing bowl.

Combine the milk, water, and oil in a separate, microwave-safe bowl, and heat to between 120°F and 130°F. Be sure to stir the liquid well before measuring its temperature; you want an accurate reading. If you don't have a thermometer, the liquid will feel quite hot (hotter than lukewarm), but not so hot that it would be uncomfortable as bath water.

Pour the hot liquid over the dry ingredients in the mixing bowl.

Beat at high speed for 1 minute. The dough will be very soft.

Lightly grease an 8 1/2" x 4 1/2" loaf pan, and sprinkle the bottom and sides with cornmeal.

Scoop the soft dough into the pan, leveling it in the pan as much as possible.

Cover the pan, and let the dough rise till it's just barely crowned over the rim of the pan. When you look at the rim of the pan from eye level, you should see the dough, but it shouldn't be more than, say, 1/4" over the rim. This will take about 45 minutes to 1 hour, if you heated the liquid to the correct temperature and your kitchen isn't very cold. While the dough is rising, preheat the oven to 400°F.

Remove the cover, and bake the bread for 22 to 27 minutes, till it's golden brown and its interior temperature is 190°F.

Remove the bread from the oven, and after 5 minutes turn it out of the pan onto a rack to cool. Let the bread cool completely before slicing.

Nutrition information: Serving Size: 1 slice Servings Per Batch: 14 Amount Per Serving: Calories: 130 - Calories from Fat: 20 - Total Fat: 2.5g - Saturated Fat: 0g - Trans Fat: 0g - Cholesterol: 0mg - Sodium: 280 mg - Total Carbohydrate: 22g - Dietary Fiber: 1g - Sugars: 2g Protein: 5g

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/english-muffin-toasting-bread-recipe

Honey-Oat Pain de Mie

This sandwich loaf, with its hint of sweetness from both honey and oats, is wonderfully moist and tender. And, since it bakes in a pain de mie pan (pullman loaf pan), each slice is beautifully shaped, with an ultra-thin crust  ideal for kids. It slices easily for sandwiches and toast; try it in French toast for a tasty twist on that breakfast favorite.

Ingredients:

3 cups King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour
2 1/4 teaspoons instant yeast
1 cup old-fashioned rolled oats (not quick oats)
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
4 tablespoons melted butter
3 tablespoons honey
1 cup to 1 cup + 2 tablespoons lukewarm water*
*Use the smaller amount in the summer, or in a humid climate; the larger in winter, or in a drier climate.

Tips from our bakers

Can you make this without a pain de mie pan? Yes. Simply bake it in a 9" x 5" loaf pan instead of a pain de mie pan.

How about making this recipe in a standard (13" x 4") pain de mie pan? Increase all the ingredients except the yeast by 50%; leave the yeast as is. Bake the bread for about 35 minutes with the lid on, and 8 to 10 minutes with the lid removed.

Directions

Combine all of the ingredients, and mix until cohesive. Cover the bowl, and let the dough rest for 20 minutes, to give the oats a chance to absorb some of the liquid. Then knead  by hand, stand mixer, or bread machine  to make a smooth, soft, elastic dough.

Place the dough in a lightly greased bowl, or in an 8-cup measure (so you can track its progress as it rises), and let it rise for 1 to 1 1/2 hours, until it's risen noticeably. It won't necessarily double in bulk.

Gently deflate the dough, and shape it into a 9" log. Place the log in a lightly greased 9" pain de mie (pullman) pan, pressing it gently to flatten.

Place the lid on the pan (or cover with plastic wrap, for a better view), and let the dough rise until it's about 1" from the top of the lid, 60 to 90 minutes. Towards the end of the rising time, preheat the oven to 350°F.

Remove the plastic (if you've used it), slide the pan's lid completely closed, and bake the bread for 30 minutes.

Remove the lid, and bake for an additional 5 minutes, or until an instant-read thermometer inserted into the center registers at least 190°F.

Remove the bread from the oven, and turn it out of the pan onto a rack. Run a stick of butter over the top, if desired; this will yield a soft, buttery crust.

Cool completely before cutting; wrap airtight and store for several days at room temperature.

Yield: 1 standard loaf.

www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/honey-oat-pain-de-mie-recipe

Potato Wheat Bread

Soft and moist from the addition of fresh potato, this 100% whole wheat bread rises tall, slices beautifully, and is a great keeper. Who could ask for anything more?

Ingredients

1 cup water
1 medium-small potato, about 5 ounces
1/2 cup lukewarm milk
4 tablespoons room-temperature butter
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
2 tablespoons honey
3 1/2 cups King Arthur White Whol


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Sam, for another great start!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Sam, just back from a lovely day out with Londy at a sewing exhibition. We travelled to it by cablecar across the river Thames.

hope everyone is going to have a good week end


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Sam, many thanks for your recipes. Believe I'm like you, still have those headaches, feel for sure it is because of my teeth. Leave them out while I'm in my apartment. However, when I eat must be very selective in what I can eat...this is gettiing old, but still don't have money for the dentist and sure not for new dentures...Oh well, such is life...VA Sharon


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks, Sam, for a great start. I was especially intrigued with the "Velveeta" recipe. I don't use this cheese due to the sodium factor (VERY high) but this might give me a way to do some things that require Velveeta.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gosh,I made it to page one. Now back to the beginning to read.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thanks Sam for all the recipes . I am actually going to be doing some baking this week coming up as I'm making a birthday cake for 2 of my sons . It's a bit of a tradition since they were young . I've tried everything from humpy dumpty to a fort to a football shirt . This year I'm just using a heart shaped tin . Lots of. Frosting as that's what I like 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary for 27th March 2015....courtesy of Julie (Lurker) this week while Margaret (Darowil) is away attending her MIL's funeral.

*Katynora* is back after some time away from the Tea Party. She has been busy mostly with family.
Back home from her holiday in France, is * PurpleFi*. Since coming home she has been busy the GKs and her various other activities. And now has the date May 8th for her knee surgery. Plus preparing meals etc for when she comes home.
* Pacer* notes that Matthew is working on rather a fine dog drawing, and that she is hoping for some time off on Sunday. Matthew has been invited to enter an Art competition. Pacer later thanked all of us, especially those at KAP, for helping Matthew engage with the world.
*Gweniepooh*has her new sofa- Sydney has not yet turned it into lunch, but has been growling and barking at his reflection in some mirrors.
* Darowil (Margaret)*will be away most of this week, with the funeral for her MIL and Feats in Socks. She thanks everyone for their kind comments.
*Gagesmom* has found a relative she did not know she had at work.
*Tami Ohio* mentioned KAP REGISTRATION is OPEN!!!! email [email protected] or send a PM if you are interested. 
*Bonnie* is home from her travels. A cousin of her DH has a lingering Pneumonia. Her younger son is getting a puppy in June- guess who will be babysitter!
*Donna/Southern Gal* recently lost her father. All the family were there so it was a meaningful passing for all. Especially the words written by her sister to farewell their father, at the Memorial Service.
*sugarsugar/Cathy* also had a family funeral, for her ex. It has been a tough week for them all.
*Rookie/Jeanette*has told us that her DGS eye problem is not serious after all. She thanks the prayer warriors. Had snow again. She was hoping to treat her SIL. Also her DHs oldest brothers son had a health scare.

Later: *Rookie* has discovered a rather complex situation with her SIL, she asks for prayers for guidance.
*Cashmeregma/Daralene* is having back problems after carrying a heavy bag of groceries. And is hoping one of her nieces will visit, with her family.
*Angelam* will be in New York in about two weeks from reading this summary. And is now getting glammed up for her visit. 
*Swedenme (Sonja)*got so caught up walking one morning, that her dog hid from her the next day. Later she got the grass cut- because the winter has been so mild. She has also been designing a gold fish for her knitting.
*NanaCaren* overdid things with her arm, and has had to use the brace again.
*Kansasgma*has been travelling around to see family, but is feeling very behind on the KTP.
*cmaliza* has a niece whose baby had to go to the ER- she was not impressed that they were told to use an adult nebuliser on the baby.
*Puplover (Dawn)*has been busy organising stash, with housework, and taking Daisy to the Vet. Ended up with a large, goose egg sized bruise on her head. Later: Daisy may have to go back to the vet. Also a friend of two of her boys, died of a heart attack at 30 years leaving a young family. She asks for prayers.
*Lurker* had a PM from* Doogie* whom we have not seen for nearly a year. He is very busy with classes, but has a knitting project underway.
*Ohio Joy*has been to the optometrist, but everything is fine. Also Wednesday was her birthday. Her DD, Susan has had a wonderful building donated for her good works.
*Nittergma* posted on last weeks TP, that she has been away in S Ohio, but when she returned 2 of her calves had new homes. She asks also for prayers for her DD who has had an unfortunate run in with the Police, while resting in her car. Hopefully the lawyer will be able to sort matters. (I thought the US worked on the same system as us- innocent until proven guilty?)
*Bulldog (Betty)*asks for prayer for a dear friend who has lost a son to suicide.
*Railyn (Marilyn)* is having computer problems. The weather in Texas was nearly up to 80*F
*TNS (Lin)*has been to the Historical Alderney Literature Festival.
Her DD is having her Easter break.
*Budasha (Liz)* found out her car wont be coming till the 2nd April.

KTP Photos 20th March, 2015
4 - *Poledra* - Fair Isle cowl
11 - *Gagesmom* - Snowing again!
17 - *cmaliza* - Iditarod pictures
24 - *Purple* - Garden
31 - *Swedenme* - Baby set
31 - *cmaliza* - Iditarod pictures
37 - *Poledra* - Completed cowl
40 - *Caren* - Coffee
41 - *Gagesmom* - Wizard of Oz & knitting...bliss!
46 - *cmaliza* - Iditarod pictures
48 - *Gagesmom* - Baby top
48 - *Swedenme* - Monster longs
52 - *Purple* - Dorset buttons
56 - *Swedenme* - Buttons
60 - *Caren* - Coffee/almond-pear pastries
62 - *Pjs_loves_crotchet* - Mini coffee & feet!
63 - *Cashmeregma* - Irish dancer/Love birds/Sunlight
64 - *Swedenme* - Goldfish sock
65 - *Caren* - Meat pasties
66 - *Puplover* - Yarn/Stash/Current WIPs
68 - *Puplover* - Yarn for mixing
76 - *Caren* - Coffee/Amy's dress
77 - *TNS* - Views from plane/Fingerless gloves
77 - *Pjs_loves_crotchet* - Coffee (& toes!)
79 - *Bonnie* - Mitts & socks/Cats paw shawl
81 - *Bonnie* - Buchart Gardens
82 - *Gagesmom* - Monster longs started
86 - *Swedenme* - Goldfish sock mark 2
86 - *Tami* - Arriana in her poncho & bunny hat
90 - *Bonnie* - Hotel/River Fraser
101 - *Gagesmom* - Monster longs
102 - *Gagesmom* - Progress on the Monster longs
104 - *cmaliza* - Tweed stitch square for Mystery Afghan
105 - *Kate* - Luke
105- *Sugarsugar* - Serena (video download)
108 - *jknappva* - Sister's pictures
109 -*Gagesmom* - Monster longs

Recipes
2 - *KatyNora* - Ritz mock apple pie
5 - *Sam* - [red]20[/red] recipes for Hot Cross Buns!
21 - *Sam* - Gluten free food list (link)
28 - *Sam* - Flour conversion chart (link)
50 - *Sam* - Sugar free recipes (links)
76 - *Caren* - Easy almond butter
82 - *Caren* - No bake choc cheesecakes/Cashew cream (links)

Crafts
1 - *Sam* - Scarf (link)
1 - *Sam* - Baby blanket (link)
33 - *Swedenme* - Patterns for baby set on p.31 (link)
50 - *Sam* - Scarf pattern/diamond stitch (links)
51 - *Sam* - Dorset buttons (link)
51 - *Rookie* - Monster longs patterns (link)
52 - *Sam* - Baby sweater (link)
83 - *Sam* - Jasmine scarf (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I see Kate has found the summary!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Think I got it sorted Julie!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marking my spot...that peanut butter bread sounds interesting! I love potato bread, too. Yum.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Think I got it sorted Julie!


You did great Kate . How's your leg? All back to normal now 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You did great Kate . How's your leg? All back to normal now
> Sonja


Hey Sonja- I did the summary of the posts- I would like some of the credit too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hey Sonja- I did the summary of the posts- I would like some of the credit too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry Julie I didn't know . You did fantastic :thumbup:edit was it you who put the names in . I like that as it makes me feel as if I'm getting to know the person better 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Think I got it sorted Julie!


Thanks, Kate. I saw some photos of Feats in socks on FaceBook and know that Darowil is very busy with that. I hope it's going well. I love having the summaries and links to go back to.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Oh my goodness Sam&#128561; those receipts sound good. Will be trying out the raisin shortbread cookies for sure. 
Hope everyone has had a wonderful day. We got Chrissy off on a cruise with her father, they are going to the Caribbean. A good time seems how she has spring break. 
This week my friend and I will be trying out different methods of no cheese cream cheese cakes/bites. The chocolate ones I made last week &#128077;&#128077; from all that tried them. I will be mailing done to my sister just to see how well they travel. 

healing thoughts and hugs to all


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I am excited to try the French country bread. Also thanks to all who did the summary. I find that often I have missed something and the summary surely helps. 
It is a wonderful spring day, so got the snow tires off and the regular ones on this afternoon. Tomorrow will be the day to put the Nutramulch and garden fertilizer on my tiny garden and feed the trees. My neighbors have already mowed their lawns, but I'm trying to put it off a week. Box Elder bugs are out in force, so had mine sprayed today. I hope this helps. Prayers for those in trouble and hurting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry Julie I didn't know . You did fantastic :thumbup:edit was it you who put the names in . I like that as it makes me feel as if I'm getting to know the person better
> Sonja


It is just a matter of using the square brackets and the b, /b , for bold, as it says in tags! you do that in your document- and when it gets to the TP it comes up all done! It does take a bit of ordering- I copied into the document and then edited and collated where necessary- hope I did not miss anyone out-It certainly is not deliberate!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, love all the recipes...off to another great start of the tea party. I'll go back later in the week and read through them and pick out those I plan to try. I'm trying to not print everything anymore to cut down on my paper usage and filing requirements.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, love all the recipes...off to another great start of the tea party. I'll go back later in the week and read through them and pick out those I plan to try. I'm trying to not print everything anymore to cut down on my paper usage and filing requirements.


Copy the recipes and out them into Evernote rhatviscwhy I do when I remember to. 😳👍 that way they are all categorized


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have had problems sifting out the autobiographical bits from the recipes- but I went backwards this time, and I think I found what Sam was saying about the weather and the family, and Hickory.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Copy the recipes and out them into Evernote rhatviscwhy I do when I remember to. 😳👍 that way they are all categorized


I never learned how to use Evernote...now I have time and incentive to do so. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I know you think spring is coming but in our neck of the woods, we're still getting snow. To the west of me, they are getting dumped on again. Maybe Mel is in that zone. I am really fed up but it's not the end of March yet. We have had terrific snow falls on Mar.31st.

Sounds like you've had peace and quiet today, Sam. Enjoy. Your recipes are delicious as usual but I particularly like the shrimp and chicken. These are keepers for me. Rice pudding is also one of my favourites. Not into risotto much but I should try it one day. I never thought about spreading mayo on my bread for grilled cheese. Will try that the next time I have one. I like to have apple with mine. The "recipe to cure the blues" is great. Thanks for all those.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for a wonderful opening by Sam, Julie, Kate and anyone else that I might have missed. Each of you is a treasure to me for keeping us informed and feeling treasured as well. I do get to be off from work on Sunday. Saturday evening I want to attend the junior high school musical production of Legally Blonde Jr. The lead female performer is from our church and I have enjoyed hearing her sing for several years already. I will have to get the camera in action this weekend to get pictures of the origami boxes and Matthew's drawing. Sunday will be a knitting day for me as I have some projects that need to be completed and not much time to do them.

Now I need to return to last week to get caught up.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Here for Sams great opening and the summary and list of pictures by Julie/Kate/Margaret. Which is extremely helpful in keeping up with the important happenings. Thank you ladies

Sposed to be going to Indianapolis may be too late to leave today when DH gets home so may wait till morning will see. Going to a concert in a bar tomorrow night there with a friend.with the time change will be 1030 or so before we are there to my mind what's the point? We are always up around 5 can be on the road by 630 or 7 and there by 11 their time. Plenty early enough


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marking my spot for now.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you, Sam,for another great opening and a wonderful variety of recipes!
And thank you to Julie and Kate for the summary.
Junek


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Had the lawn cut for the first time this season this week. It's good to see green grass once again and Sam, come on by. The temperatures have been anywhere from 60 to 80 and just lovely. This is the best time of year when it isn't either freezing or roasting. Lots of flowering trees in bloom and birds already nesting. tsk tsk All those recipes and Sam is going over to Heidi's for tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwich. Has he no shame? It's a lot easier putting them together than actually making them, agree? Hope all will have a restful weekend with lots of sunshine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I eat lots of mashed potatoes - sometimes with canned veggies and/or canned chicken. I am having cheese flavored potatoes with French cut green beans as I write this. very tasty. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Sam, many thanks for your recipes. Believe I'm like you, still have those headaches, feel for sure it is because of my teeth. Leave them out while I'm in my apartment. However, when I eat must be very selective in what I can eat...this is gettiing old, but still don't have money for the dentist and sure not for new dentures...Oh well, such is life...VA Sharon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I was thinking of trying it just to see how it tastes - sounds intriguing. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Thanks, Sam, for a great start. I was especially intrigued with the "Velveeta" recipe. I don't use this cheese due to the sodium factor (VERY high) but this might give me a way to do some things that require Velveeta.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, great opening.
Wind up, fm nasty.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You did a fine job Julie as did Kate. A big thank you to both of you.


Lurker 2 said:


> It is just a matter of using the square brackets and the b, /b , for bold, as it says in tags! you do that in your document- and when it gets to the TP it comes up all done! It does take a bit of ordering- I copied into the document and then edited and collated where necessary- hope I did not miss anyone out-It certainly is not deliberate!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Can't believe I made the first page. Have had a dizzy day, think it is do to the BP meds I am on. Hope I adjust to them so the dizziness stops. Had to take our furbaby Daisy to the vet yesterday. Her skin allergies so bad and her scratching and itching so bad, the medicine we had wasn't working and she was miserable. New vet doctor has fixed her up, first with a medicated bath and next with different meds. She is so much happier today.So are her Daddy and I. Hate to see her miserable.

Thanks Sam for the lovely recipes. You always go above and beyond in keeping us in healthy menus. Will be trying several of them, especially the bread recipes. Thanks again for all your hard work. Is so appreciated by all.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

By the time I typed I am now on page 3.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I never learned how to use Evernote...now I have time and incentive to do so. Thanks for the reminder.


You are very welcome. I am trying to learn the photo part, slow you going but have a friend I can ask. If I ever slow down enough to get together with her.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you Julie and Kate for the summaries. It is so helpful.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I was thinking of trying it just to see how it tastes - sounds intriguing. --- sam


I am going to try the "not" Velveta see how it adds up. I will let my Velveta fans try it see what they say. Some place I had a receipt for "not" cheese whiz spread. I'll have to see if I still have it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Big thank you to Julie and Kate for the summaries-- very vital when you just can't read everything.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Shrek was a Merino sheep, a castrated male, belonging to South Island, New Zealand, who gained international fame in 2004 owing to his gigantic coat of fleece. Shrek became famous after escaping his enclosure and evading the shearers for six years by hiding in caves. Merino sheep are usually shorn annually but Shrek managed to escape the blade for six years straight. When he was finally caught, the sheep was unrecognizable. He looked like some biblical creature, said John Perriam, Shreks owner.

Primitive sheep shed most of their wool every year, but domestic breed like the Merino - the ones raised primarily for their meat, continues to grow wool year round until sheared. During his cave-living days, Shrek grew a fleece weighing 27 kg, roughly six times the average fleece produced by a Merino sheep. His fleece contained enough wool to make suits for 20 large men.

Shrek shot to fame immediately. He was sheared live on New Zealands national television, and his fleece was auctioned off to raise money for childrens medical charities. Shrek met the then Prime Minister of New Zealand, Helen Clark, and became the subject of childrens books and made charity appearances. Two and a half years after the first live television event, Shrek underwent another live shearing, this time on an iceberg floating off the coast of Dunedin, New Zealand.

Shrek died in 2011 at the age of sixteen.

Hi Everyone, company left around 2 pm and after a few errands I was in bed. Up to eat and going back to bed, but did want to share Shrek's story. You may have seen it, but new to me and my, but what a story. Shrek's freedom, but how did he ever manage to walk. :shock:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Well page 3 is good for me! The recipes sound delicious Sam. I too am a fan of tomato soup and grilled cheese, not a velveeta fan though. I would really like to find several recipes and cook up several meals worth and freeze them so I don't have to think up something to cook every night.
We are back to Winter temps tonight and tomorrow, they are predicting a low of 10! and 28 tomorrow but supposed to warm up again this week. I'd like to see some green grass but at least we don't have all that snow any more.
I hope things are going better for everyone this week. It's been a tough few weeks for several and you are all in my prayers for sure. nittergma


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow Sam I don't know what receipt I want to try first.

Today it was sunny out but -8 degrees and snowing all day. Finishing the cuff on the second leg of the longies. If I don't get the face on them tonight I should be able to tomorrow.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I wonder if parts of the fleece would have been damaged by weather and time I bet he was relieved to have it off of him!


Cashmeregma said:


> Shrek was a Merino sheep, a castrated male, belonging to South Island, New Zealand, who gained international fame in 2004 owing to his gigantic coat of fleece. Shrek became famous after escaping his enclosure and evading the shearers for six years by hiding in caves. Merino sheep are usually shorn annually but Shrek managed to escape the blade for six years straight. When he was finally caught, the sheep was unrecognizable. He looked like some biblical creature, said John Perriam, Shreks owner.
> 
> Primitive sheep shed most of their wool every year, but domestic breed like the Merino - the ones raised primarily for their meat, continues to grow wool year round until sheared. During his cave-living days, Shrek grew a fleece weighing 27 kg, roughly six times the average fleece produced by a Merino sheep. His fleece contained enough wool to make suits for 20 large men.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Watching a movie called "Mr. Pip" on Netflix. It seems inspirational and I'm hoping it won't be tragic, but think it will end up that way.  "An eccentric teacher in Papua New Guinea forms an unlikely bond with a 12-year-old girl over their love of Charles Dickens's novel Great Expectations." The male star is the British actor from House, Hugh Laurie. I guess it will be sad as it says a beautiful but tragic..... 

It's going to take a while to recover but was so nice to have time with my niece. I guess I am to her what my aunts are to me. Strange to now be in that position. Life's roles are changing and all I did was blink.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nittergma said:


> I wonder if parts of the fleece would have been damaged by weather and time I bet he was relieved to have it off of him!


If it wasn't damaged, it shows the durability of wool. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie & Kate, thank you so much for the summary. Some pretty sad things our KTP friends are going through and happy things too. Hugs to all and especially those needing them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Checking in quick from Wilmington Ohio. We are here for the Southern Ohio Indoor Music Festival for a great weekend of Bluegrass. I'll check in as I have a chance.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Checking in from the computer room upstairs. The temps must be dropping--the furnace has just kicked on for the first time in a few hours and it was chilly enough when I was getting out of the tub after supper. Nittergma must be right about the low temps tonight. I think I may be a bit lower altitude than she is so it may get even colder here tonight.

I'm still plugging away on the baby blanket cum adult shawl for the Relay for Life team. It is really boring just knitting every row, increasing one stitch per row.

Tami--enjoy the Music Festival; it sound great fun.

Stay warm, Sam, and thanks for the new start and the recipes.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi just a quick note to say I am here. Haven't even attempted to look at last weeks TP! so I will nee the summary when I get back this evening.
Th elaunch for Feats in SOcks is a couple of hours away so last minute bits for that and then I will have some thime to think and visit you all here.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Checking in to say hello and that I have missed being on the KTP! Things have been crazy, as usual, and working and really limited my computer time.I kept the boys from Friday to Monday so that kept me busy, and left me tired! I'm trying to get started on an afghan for one of DD's friends that got married in October. I have another one to do for a June wedding. I'll be glad when all of her friends are married! Of course, then the babies will start coming! I'm going to read the summary for last week and then hopefully I'll have an idea of what is going on. We are already on page 4! I guess there is a lot going on! Be back later!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Checking in to post pics of the monster longies. They are far from perfect but that is why I made a practice pair. Tails need to be seen in and face needs to be made.

Greg made supper. Roast, sweet potato, carrots and corn


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Checking in to post pics of the monster longies. They are far from perfect but that is why I made a practice pair. Tails need to be seen in and face needs to be made.
> 
> Greg made supper. Roast, sweet potato, carrots and corn


Those are wonderful, Melody! Greg did great with your dinner.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Missed most of last weeks with work. 
Cold today and chances of snow flurries tonight.
Thanks for the opening and the summaries. Hugs to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, what an amazing variety of recipes. I must admit I am not a fan of Velveeta or any processed cheese, I like cheddar. DH loves Velveeta so I buy the occasional box of it.
I want to try the potatoe bread, I have an old recipe of my moms for it but have never tried it.
The GKs have been here since after school, DH will have to watch them in the morning as I forgot when I agreed to keep them that I was to go quilting. I finished up the flanlette crib quilt from the pillowcase leftovers & it looks OK, still some pieces left so I will see what other bits are left from the others, maybe I'll be doing another yet. I have also started on a wildlife quilt for DS so will work on that tomorrow.
DHs cousins husband that as been in ICU for several weeks passed away so we will be going to Coronation, Alberta to a funeral on Wed., about a 3.5 hr drive. It's always good to see the relates but not under these circumstances.
My friend has decided to buy new living room furnatire & has been looking for a while, she called tonight to say she found what she wanted & DS is to go tomorrow & pick up her leather couch & 2 recliners, I was shocked she was getting rid of them as they are still really good. My DH calls her " throw away NAncy" as she is always getting rid of nice stuff & getting new. My son is very pleased as he had not bought furniture for the LR yet & this will certainly be good for several more years.

Thanks Julie & Kate for doing the summaries, so helpful t go back & find things.
Daralene, very interesting story about the sheep, I'm surprised the poor thing could move with such a fleece.
Desert Joy, I hope the FM soon gives you a break, it seems to have really been raising hell


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, cute pants.
Sam, how is Ayden doing with school now that the truant officer gave him a scare? Hope it's going OK.
How is Bailey(? I think that's the right one) doing with the home schooling? I would think it's hard to be away from her friends.

Do any of you have a favorite kids slipper pattern? GD brought e the slippers I had made her & they have such a big hole I'm going to toss & make new. I had made the ones you do flat with a garter stitch back part & ribbed toe but they don't stay on real well. I made a pair for GS like the non felted slippers but the are too wide so I won't do that pattern again.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Those are wonderful, Melody! Greg did great with your dinner.


 :thumbup: Wonderfull!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is just a matter of using the square brackets and the b, /b , for bold, as it says in tags! you do that in your document- and when it gets to the TP it comes up all done! It does take a bit of ordering- I copied into the document and then edited and collated where necessary- hope I did not miss anyone out-It certainly is not deliberate!


I think she means your use of real names...Darowil(Margaret),etc.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thankyou Sam for another great start to a new TP. 

I havent caught up at all yet. Life is moving forward here. Our weather has been quite a bit cooler now (Autumn) around 17c to 19c. They say we are to have one more warmer day (Tues) at 27c. I hope so.

One of my neighbours (who is a gardener) came over today and really tidied up my front garden beds. Only cost me $20 so I was happy with that. I just havent had time or inclination to get out there for ages. I alway seem to do the garden beds in the back yard first then either run out of time in the day or the bin would be too full. Anyway all done now. I think tomorrow I may go to our garden centre and get a few pansies and put some colour back on my front verandah.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had problems sifting out the autobiographical bits from the recipes- but I went backwards this time, and I think I found what Sam was saying about the weather and the family, and Hickory.


Oh dear- I thought it was almost all recieps looks like I need a closer look.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning all! Just a quick pop in here as I'm off up to Glasgow this morning to meet up with the Girls and I've still to get showered and wash my hair. After a really nice week it has decided to pour with rain today, so so much for wearing my sandals, it's back to boots! I'm not sure how far I'll be able to walk today as I haven't yet gone any distance on my gammy leg yet, but there's only one way to find out! :lol: Woke up this morning with a pain in my back as though I've twisted something slightly, probably lifting Luke....old age doesn't come itself does it! TTYL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hey Sonja- I did the summary of the posts- I would like some of the credit too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :thumbup: Thankyou Julie for this weeks summary.

You, Kate and Margaret are a fantastic help to us all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I think she means your use of real names...Darowil(Margaret),etc.


Yes I did I find real names make it easier for me to remember who said what 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

OK now a book- my last week.
Monday went down to the town David grew up in and organised a BBQ for 15 people while David and most others went to see the 2 family houses which have been sold.The BBQ went well everyone seemed to enjoy themselves- though should ahve had Peggy there jumping up and down becuase something needing looking after -even if it didn't she couldn't sit for long wothout needing to do something. She was exhausting just watching her up and down like a yoyo.
The funeral was fine with a nice wake after. And then the evening was just me and the girls with my SIL who decided he may as well go to work from there the next morning- meant leaving an hour earlier than normal but no travelling that day. We watched the cricket- and saw NZ scrape through with win over South Africa- with only one ball left.
Leaving the next day was sobering as it was the end of an era. David's family had been since the 19th century.After arriving home had an hour before I needed to be at the community centre to set up Feats in Socks, which took all afternoon.
Next day Thursday morning knitting then a birthday lunch for one of the ladies. Arrived home and within minutes of arriving developed a migraine. Which at least gave me a good excuse to spend the rest of the day sitting down and watching Australia beat India comfortably (they didn't manage to beat us once in 4 months in the country). So tomorrow (Sunday) Australia play NZ in the final of the cricket World Cup. And I plan to go to a morning church service so I can spend the rest of the day in front of the TV- hopefully to win. I've been thrilled to see NZ get this far but no further please!
And today was the launch of Feats in Socks. Had a good turnup-had no idea how many would turn up so it was nice to see so many. Melissa from Stranded in Oz (the local hand dyer who I often talk about) came and seemed to have a decent amount of sales. Which I was pleased with. A couple from the Guild came but 4 from my Thursday group came which was a goodly percentage of them.
David had something on all day and had told me he wouldn't be able to come but he turned up which was lovely indeed. Think I'm now stuck- he said he had never heard me give a speech and that I did well. No excuse now for my 60th next year! (well I could just not do anything)
So after all this preparation it is done. But have 2 more places that want our socks. This one though I think is the biggest one so the others won't take nearly as much effort.

David took some photos today so I will post some once I get them from him.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the usual great opening Sam. Spoilt for choice with recipes once again, but I specially like the one for chicken cacciatore and mashed potato. I think I may be trying that one this week.
Thanks also to Kate and Julie. Your summaries are invaluable when you can't keep up during the week.
Late breakfast today so I'm trying to keep up here while I eat, while also trying to keep crumbs out of the computer!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, great opening.
> Wind up, fm nasty.


Sorry to hear that your FM is being so nasty. Its a horrid thing, my friend has it also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Those are wonderful, Melody! Greg did great with your dinner.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Checking in to say hello and that I have missed being on the KTP! Things have been crazy, as usual, and working and really limited my computer time.I kept the boys from Friday to Monday so that kept me busy, and left me tired! I'm trying to get started on an afghan for one of DD's friends that got married in October. I have another one to do for a June wedding. I'll be glad when all of her friends are married! Of course, then the babies will start coming! I'm going to read the summary for last week and then hopefully I'll have an idea of what is going on. We are already on page 4! I guess there is a lot going on! Be back later!


Welcome back Pammie- and I relied on the summary as well this week.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Shrek was a Merino sheep, a castrated male, belonging to South Island, New Zealand, who gained international fame in 2004 owing to his gigantic coat of fleece. Shrek became famous after escaping his enclosure and evading the shearers for six years by hiding in caves. Merino sheep are usually shorn annually but Shrek managed to escape the blade for six years straight. When he was finally caught, the sheep was unrecognizable. He looked like some biblical creature, said John Perriam, Shreks owner.
> 
> Primitive sheep shed most of their wool every year, but domestic breed like the Merino - the ones raised primarily for their meat, continues to grow wool year round until sheared. During his cave-living days, Shrek grew a fleece weighing 27 kg, roughly six times the average fleece produced by a Merino sheep. His fleece contained enough wool to make suits for 20 large men.
> 
> ...


I remember reading about Shrek in our newspapers at the time. Quite a story, poor thing must have been so uncomfortable especially during the summer months.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> OK now a book- my last week.
> Monday went down to the town David grew up in and organised a BBQ for 15 people while David and most others went to see the 2 family houses which have been sold.The BBQ went well everyone seemed to enjoy themselves- though should ahve had Peggy there jumping up and down becuase something needing looking after -even if it didn't she couldn't sit for long wothout needing to do something. She was exhausting just watching her up and down like a yoyo.
> The funeral was fine with a nice wake after. And then the evening was just me and the girls with my SIL who decided he may as well go to work from there the next morning- meant leaving an hour earlier than normal but no travelling that day. We watched the cricket- and saw NZ scrape through with win over South Africa- with only one ball left.
> Leaving the next day was sobering as it was the end of an era. David's family had been since the 19th century.After arriving home had an hour before I needed to be at the community centre to set up Feats in Socks, which took all afternoon.
> ...


I'm glad everything went well Margaret . I know what you mean by end of an era . Husbands family home got sold a few months back after BIL who was living there died .he finds it weird not being able to go there no more 
I'm also happy that you had a good turnout for your feats in socks look forward to seeing some pictures 
Cricket I haven't got a clue about sometimes watch a bit of the ashes but that's it for me 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Thanks for the usual great opening Sam. Spoilt for choice with recipes once again, but I specially like the one for chicken cacciatore and mashed potato. I think I may be trying that one this week.
> Thanks also to Kate and Julie. Your summaries are invaluable when you can't keep up during the week.
> Late breakfast today so I'm trying to keep up here while I eat, while also trying to keep crumbs out of the computer!


I wondered where all them crumbs were coming from on my ipad , certainly not from me😃
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Checking in quick from Wilmington Ohio. We are here for the Southern Ohio Indoor Music Festival for a great weekend of Bluegrass. I'll check in as I have a chance.


Hope you have a nice time Tammi 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> OK now a book- my last week.
> Monday went down to the town David grew up in and organised a BBQ for 15 people while David and most others went to see the 2 family houses which have been sold.The BBQ went well everyone seemed to enjoy themselves- though should ahve had Peggy there jumping up and down becuase something needing looking after -even if it didn't she couldn't sit for long wothout needing to do something. She was exhausting just watching her up and down like a yoyo.
> The funeral was fine with a nice wake after. And then the evening was just me and the girls with my SIL who decided he may as well go to work from there the next morning- meant leaving an hour earlier than normal but no travelling that day. We watched the cricket- and saw NZ scrape through with win over South Africa- with only one ball left.
> Leaving the next day was sobering as it was the end of an era. David's family had been since the 19th century.After arriving home had an hour before I needed to be at the community centre to set up Feats in Socks, which took all afternoon.
> ...


Good to have you back on board. You have had a very hectic week. 
Great that you had a good turnup of people for the Feats in Socks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Those are wonderful, Melody! Greg did great with your dinner.


I think they are wonderful too 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cricket I haven't got a clue about sometimes watch a bit of the ashes but that's it for me
> Sonja


Well your One Day team have long ago returned home with heads bowed in shame- I suspect they received a lot of flack as they didnt even make it into the finals. Your media do seem to be tough on them when they do badly- and as equally extreme when they do well! which i guess helps make up for the bad times.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good to have you back on board. You have had a very hectic week.
> Great that you had a good turnup of people for the Feats in Socks.


It was very strange not reading the TP, but I decided part way through that I would just not try to keep up. 
How are things going for you now?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well your One Day team have long ago returned home with heads bowed in shame- I suspect they received a lot of flack as they didnt even make it into the finals. Your media do seem to be tough on them when they do badly- and as equally extreme when they do well! which i guess helps make up for the bad times.


I can agree with that and I did know they got well and truly whopped by reading your posts . They were pretty useless or so husband said , hopefully they can be back to winning ways next time they play 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, what an amazing variety of recipes. I must admit I am not a fan of Velveeta or any processed cheese, I like cheddar. DH loves Velveeta so I buy the occasional box of it.
> I want to try the potatoe bread, I have an old recipe of my moms for it but have never tried it.
> The GKs have been here since after school, DH will have to watch them in the morning as I forgot when I agreed to keep them that I was to go quilting. I finished up the flanlette crib quilt from the pillowcase leftovers & it looks OK, still some pieces left so I will see what other bits are left from the others, maybe I'll be doing another yet. I have also started on a wildlife quilt for DS so will work on that tomorrow.
> DHs cousins husband that as been in ICU for several weeks passed away so we will be going to Coronation, Alberta to a funeral on Wed., about a 3.5 hr drive. It's always good to see the relates but not under these circumstances.
> ...


Bonnie, my condolences to you and your husband -- hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DHs cousins husband that as been in ICU for several weeks passed away so we will be going to Coronation, Alberta to a funeral on Wed., about a 3.5 hr drive. It's always good to see the relates but not under these circumstances.
> My friend has decided to buy new living room furnatire & has been looking for a while, she called tonight to say she found what she wanted & DS is to go tomorrow & pick up her leather couch & 2 recliners, I was shocked she was getting rid of them as they are still really good. My DH calls her " throw away NAncy" as she is always getting rid of nice stuff & getting new. My son is very pleased as he had not bought furniture for the LR yet & this will certainly be good for several more years.


Now just what you mean about getting together with family. Wonder why so often it is funerals that bring people together?
How nice of your friend to buy new furniture just so your DS can get her old stuff :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Bonnie, my condolences to you and your husband -- hugs.


Condolences from me too Bonnie
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning all! Just a quick pop in here as I'm off up to Glasgow this morning to meet up with the Girls and I've still to get showered and wash my hair. After a really nice week it has decided to pour with rain today, so so much for wearing my sandals, it's back to boots! I'm not sure how far I'll be able to walk today as I haven't yet gone any distance on my gammy leg yet, but there's only one way to find out! :lol: Woke up this morning with a pain in my back as though I've twisted something slightly, probably lifting Luke....old age doesn't come itself does it! TTYL.


Hope your leg holds up for the walk and that your back "unkinks" ....I was with a constant backache when I watched our DGS everyday. Have a great time with the girls!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I can agree with that and I did know they got well and truly whopped by reading your posts . They were pretty useless or so husband said , hopefully they can be back to winning ways next time they play
> Sonja


We will be there later in the year (the cricket team, not me personally unfortunately) so we will see how they go then.
Only one more cricket report for now. And last one in the country till later in the year.
Now for the footy- starts Easter weekend, but my team don't play. And then we play last years premiers for our first game of the year. A real test for us to start the year with.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> OK now a book- my last week.
> Monday went down to the town David grew up in and organised a BBQ for 15 people while David and most others went to see the 2 family houses which have been sold.The BBQ went well everyone seemed to enjoy themselves- though should ahve had Peggy there jumping up and down becuase something needing looking after -even if it didn't she couldn't sit for long wothout needing to do something. She was exhausting just watching her up and down like a yoyo.
> The funeral was fine with a nice wake after. And then the evening was just me and the girls with my SIL who decided he may as well go to work from there the next morning- meant leaving an hour earlier than normal but no travelling that day. We watched the cricket- and saw NZ scrape through with win over South Africa- with only one ball left.
> Leaving the next day was sobering as it was the end of an era. David's family had been since the 19th century.After arriving home had an hour before I needed to be at the community centre to set up Feats in Socks, which took all afternoon.
> ...


Sounds like a great albeit exhausting time. I love the display for the Feats of Socks!! Hope the headaches stay away, but get to enjoy some sports and craft time anyway.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It was very strange not reading the TP, but I decided part way through that I would just not try to keep up.
> How are things going for you now?


A bit calmer now thanks. I think I need to take some sort of tonic or sustagen , I feel really worn out. Delayed reaction I guess. I was running on adrenalen there for a couple of weeks and now down with a bang. But better the last couple of days.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Bonnie, my condolences to you and your husband -- hugs.


And please add mine also....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A bit calmer now thanks. I think I need to take some sort of tonic or sustagen , I feel really worn out. Delayed reaction I guess. I was running on adrenalen there for a couple of weeks and now down with a bang. But better the last couple of days.


It's amazing how much you can achieve when you have to and the you just flop. Just trying to get away for a couple of days could help- can you leave your Mum for a couple of days and go away and do nothing for a while?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think she means your use of real names...Darowil(Margaret),etc.


Gotcha!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh dear- I thought it was almost all recieps looks like I need a closer look.


lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Thankyou Julie for this weeks summary.
> 
> You, Kate and Margaret are a fantastic help to us all.


I just don't want to go unrecognised!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It takes quite a bit of dedication to do it. So my thanks added to Margaret and Kate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for the usual great opening Sam. Spoilt for choice with recipes once again, but I specially like the one for chicken cacciatore and mashed potato. I think I may be trying that one this week.
> Thanks also to Kate and Julie. Your summaries are invaluable when you can't keep up during the week.
> Late breakfast today so I'm trying to keep up here while I eat, while also trying to keep crumbs out of the computer!


Some of us do have a life beyond the TP- it does make a difference I have found being solo- no sideways looks from the other half, because the meal wasn't there when he got hungry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I remember reading about Shrek in our newspapers at the time. Quite a story, poor thing must have been so uncomfortable especially during the summer months.


And long since deceased!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It's amazing how much you can achieve when you have to and the you just flop. Just trying to get away for a couple of days could help- can you leave your Mum for a couple of days and go away and do nothing for a while?


Sounds good but i dont like the idea of leaving her. I would have to organise a friend to do what i do there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sounds good but i dont like the idea of leaving her. I would have to organise a friend to do what i do there.


It is good that you do have your own home- so there is a sort of retreat, and I am sure your Mum is grateful for what you do. BTW how is Oscar- I thought I heard him bark when we were skyping yesterday? I was surprised because it was quite a deep bark.

Which reminds me Gwen has not mentioned Sydney for a while- I do hope he is not having furniture for lunch.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is good that you do have your own home- so there is a sort of retreat, and I am sure your Mum is grateful for what you do. BTW how is Oscar- I thought I heard him bark when we were skyping yesterday? I was surprised because it was quite a deep bark.
> 
> Which reminds me Gwen has not mentioned Sydney for a while- I do hope he is not having furniture for lunch.


LOL Poor Sydney. Oscar is good. It might have been him barking, he does have a deep bark. :roll:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Shrek was a Merino sheep, a castrated male, belonging to South Island, New Zealand, who gained international fame in 2004 owing to his gigantic coat of fleece. Shrek became famous after escaping his enclosure and evading the shearers for six years by hiding in caves. Merino sheep are usually shorn annually but Shrek managed to escape the blade for six years straight. When he was finally caught, the sheep was unrecognizable. He looked like some biblical creature, said John Perriam, Shreks owner.
> 
> Primitive sheep shed most of their wool every year, but domestic breed like the Merino - the ones raised primarily for their meat, continues to grow wool year round until sheared. During his cave-living days, Shrek grew a fleece weighing 27 kg, roughly six times the average fleece produced by a Merino sheep. His fleece contained enough wool to make suits for 20 large men.
> 
> ...


That was quite a story. I think it was Julie that posted a link to the story last year, I think. Shriek had to be very uncomfortable!
Is this the company you were preparing for?
Socialising, even with family , is very tiring. I hope you rest well.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Well page 3 is good for me! The recipes sound delicious Sam. I too am a fan of tomato soup and grilled cheese, not a velveeta fan though. I would really like to find several recipes and cook up several meals worth and freeze them so I don't have to think up something to cook every night.
> We are back to Winter temps tonight and tomorrow, they are predicting a low of 10! and 28 tomorrow but supposed to warm up again this week. I'd like to see some green grass but at least we don't have all that snow any more.
> I hope things are going better for everyone this week. It's been a tough few weeks for several and you are all in my prayers for sure. nittergma


We have colder temperatures today but not below freezing!! But we do have lots of green grass, finally. And the redbud tree blooms have come and gone. But the tulip magnolias have lots of buds and the flowering plum trees are full of blooms!!! Gives me hope that warm weather WILL stay for more than one day.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hi just a quick note to say I am here. Haven't even attempted to look at last weeks TP! so I will nee the summary when I get back this evening.
> Th elaunch for Feats in SOcks is a couple of hours away so last minute bits for that and then I will have some thime to think and visit you all here.


Glad you're back...such a sad trip!
Hope someone can post more pictures of Feats in Socks on FB. The last post I saw had several incredible socks!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Checking in to post pics of the monster longies. They are far from perfect but that is why I made a practice pair. Tails need to be seen in and face needs to be made.
> 
> Greg made supper. Roast, sweet potato, carrots and corn


Cute longies even without the monster face!
Delicious dinner...Greg is a good cook...I'm glad he takes good care of you so you have time to knit after work!
We had pepperoni pizza for supper...yummy!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning all! Just a quick pop in here as I'm off up to Glasgow this morning to meet up with the Girls and I've still to get showered and wash my hair. After a really nice week it has decided to pour with rain today, so so much for wearing my sandals, it's back to boots! I'm not sure how far I'll be able to walk today as I haven't yet gone any distance on my gammy leg yet, but there's only one way to find out! :lol: Woke up this morning with a pain in my back as though I've twisted something slightly, probably lifting Luke....old age doesn't come itself does it! TTYL.


Have fun with your girl friends but baby that leg!! We know it's not back to full strength yet.
As Bette Davis said, "Old age ain't for sissies"!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma - glad your visit with your family went well. Time to rest and enjoy your picked up house...why doesn't it ever stay that way?

I spent some time yesterday winding some yarn hanks into cakes and also rewinding some skeins into cakes. I still have the hank from Ireland that my DD brought home for me...it is a very heavy weight Aran yarn...more like a super bulky and I don't think the cakes are going to fit on the winder -- or the swift. Queston for the day---why aren't all hanks the same loop size? It sure would make winding them easier than having to keep moving the pegs on the swift---wonder if an umbrella swift would work better? I may keep my eyes open for a used one!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Bonnie, my condolences to you and your husband -- hugs.


And from me! It's sad when the only time we see relatives is for a funeral!
Condolences to your DH and the family, Bonnie.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> We will be there later in the year (the cricket team, not me personally unfortunately) so we will see how they go then.
> Only one more cricket report for now. And last one in the country till later in the year.
> Now for the footy- starts Easter weekend, but my team don't play. And then we play last years premiers for our first game of the year. A real test for us to start the year with.


We've been inundated with basketball for the last month...and it seems the games invariably kick off some of my favorite shows and I have very few favorites.
Hope everyone who is a sports fan has enjoyed them since I was so frustrated!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Monster pants look great! Love the colors.
Tell Greg he can come to my house and cook anytime he wants! Of course you and Gage come too! We can knit and Gage can play with Sydney!


gagesmom said:


> Checking in to post pics of the monster longies. They are far from perfect but that is why I made a practice pair. Tails need to be seen in and face needs to be made.
> 
> Greg made supper. Roast, sweet potato, carrots and corn


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, Condolences to the family. So sad.

June, Yes that was the company. Four children and their mom who is single. It sure took a long time to get the whole house clean at the same time. I usually only do a little at a time. Ended up a little sick last night. Think I neglected myself as I would start working and not even have coffee or anything to eat till round 2 pm. I figured the story of Shrek may have been posted before. Nice thing about bad memory at times is I can see the same thing and enjoy it all over again. LOL Quite impressed that you remembered Julie had posted it earlier. I saw it on the Knitting Guild announcement here.

Gagesmom, What a lovely dinner your DH fixed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: A healthy meal too! Adorable little pants!!!

I'm supposed to be going to a Bar Mitzvah today and I really don't feel up to it and yet don't want to let people down. :roll: I just need a few days to recover.

Darowil, Sad to see the end of an era. Things are never quite the same. Congratulations on Feats in Socks.

I'd better get off now and finish getting ready and then at least if I feel well enough to go I'm ready and if not, nothing lost.

OH Joy and Nittergma, I'm ready for Spring to really be here and we have snow too, so I can identify. Hopefully next time I am down your way it will be in much nicer weather. Stay warm.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some of us do have a life beyond the TP- it does make a difference I have found being solo- no sideways looks from the other half, because the meal wasn't there when he got hungry.


It does make a difference when you can do what you want when you want...eating, going to heed,etc. without someone complaining constantly!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cashmeregma - glad your visit with your family went well. Time to rest and enjoy your picked up house...why doesn't it ever stay that way?
> 
> I spent some time yesterday winding some yarn hanks into cakes and also rewinding some skeins into cakes. I still have the hank from Ireland that my DD brought home for me...it is a very heavy weight Aran yarn...more like a super bulky and I don't think the cakes are going to fit on the winder -- or the swift. Queston for the day---why aren't all hanks the same loop size? It sure would make winding them easier than having to keep moving the pegs on the swift---wonder if an umbrella swift would work better? I may keep my eyes open for a used one!


We had an appointment the morning they were here and when we returned they had all the toys put away, beds made, and everything was perfect. So Wonderful!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, It has to be a lot of work keeping up with the whole KTP. Thanks so much for stepping in for Darowil!! Sure do appreciate Kate, Darowil, and what you do hosting for Sam and stepping in this KTP for the summary.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We had an appointment the morning they were here and when we returned they had all the toys put away, beds made, and everything was perfect. So Wonderful!!


Those are the best kind of guests!!

We're off to a birthday party today and then up the lake cottage with DBIL and DSIL...should be a fun time. DSIL and I are doing some Easter crafts and will be talking about KAP.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can so relate to your friend changing furniture so often. I had a friend tht changed her furniture as often as some folks change their underwear! Over the years we've inherited recliners, cherry tv stand & endtables, king size poster bed, bar chairs, etc. Just ridiculous. I think she has finally slowed down some but I always though it was a bit ridiculous. That said, I did just get the new leather sofa and recliner. Relcine out of the microsuede. Much better than the massaging one I had; it's fabric wore out way too quickly and pilled. Was not happy at all at the durability.

I'm not a big fan of velveeta myself; too salty. Do like the mexican style tip you can make with it but have rarely made it. Love grilled cheddar cheese sandwich with tomatoe soup.

Sincere condolenses on the passing of DH's cousin. So many losses lately but then that is how life is. In any ways death can be a relief.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, what an amazing variety of recipes. I must admit I am not a fan of Velveeta or any processed cheese, I like cheddar. DH loves Velveeta so I buy the occasional box of it.
> I want to try the potatoe bread, I have an old recipe of my moms for it but have never tried it.
> The GKs have been here since after school, DH will have to watch them in the morning as I forgot when I agreed to keep them that I was to go quilting. I finished up the flanlette crib quilt from the pillowcase leftovers & it looks OK, still some pieces left so I will see what other bits are left from the others, maybe I'll be doing another yet. I have also started on a wildlife quilt for DS so will work on that tomorrow.
> DHs cousins husband that as been in ICU for several weeks passed away so we will be going to Coronation, Alberta to a funeral on Wed., about a 3.5 hr drive. It's always good to see the relates but not under these circumstances.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, Condolences to the family. So sad.
> 
> June, Yes that was the company. Four children and their mom who is single. It sure took a long time to get the whole house clean at the same time. I usually only do a little at a time. Ended up a little sick last night. Think I neglected myself as I would start working and not even have coffee or anything to eat till round 2 pm. I figured the story of Shrek may have been posted before. Nice thing about bad memory at times is I can see the same thing and enjoy it all over again. LOL Quite impressed that you remembered Julie had posted it earlier. I saw it on the Knitting Guild announcement here.
> 
> ...


I hope you feel better as the day goes on. Please don't push yourself now since you've already felt sick from not taking care. We love you too much to have you sick.
My memory isn't really that good. But it seems the more unusual the item, the easier my warped mind can retain it!! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He (Sydney) has not touched the sofa I'm glad to say.  


Lurker 2 said:


> It is good that you do have your own home- so there is a sort of retreat, and I am sure your Mum is grateful for what you do. BTW how is Oscar- I thought I heard him bark when we were skyping yesterday? I was surprised because it was quite a deep bark.
> 
> Which reminds me Gwen has not mentioned Sydney for a while- I do hope he is not having furniture for lunch.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Youngest grandson has the season's first baseball game today; he's 9 yrs old. This season the field they are playing on is only a mile from us to we will most likely attend much more often...IF they remember to tell us of the games! Do plan on going today. 

Today we are having a cool snap; down t 34 this morning and not suppose to be warmer than 55 I believe. Far gry from the 70+ we've had lately. At least it is getting there

Well need to go check out the digest and then get dressed and go to the game. Will chat later. Have fun and play nice!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a grey Surrey. I had a wonderful day out with Londy yesterday. We went to a sewing and embroidery exhibition, Gwen you should have seem some the embroidery machines there, they were fantastic with a price to match! I did buy some lovely fabric to make my period outfit for the WI celebrations this year. I hope to get it cut out today as I must have it finished before I go away with the family and go into hospital.

I also bought some more rings to really go mad with the dorset buttons, but I think I may take them into hospital with me.

I hope everyone is having a good week end and sending healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, glad you enjoyed niece's visit and they pitched in with chores. Rest and enjoy your week.
Excited as DD,DSIL, and DGS coming today.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Hope y'all have as nice weather as we do-- was about 38 this AM and very sunny, supposed to be around 60 by afternoon. I'm trying to get some things done, have a miserable cold, head totally stopped up, but keep trying. 

The "bleedy" cotton yarn is being dyed right now. Hopefully it will be a dark green with darker spots. I had hoped to use it for the guy who is learning to crochet but may end up using it myself for coasters or potholders. I did contact both the tent sale place (heard back from them) and the mfgr.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, glad you enjoyed niece's visit and they pitched in with chores. Rest and enjoy your week.
> Excited as DD,DSIL, and DGS coming today.


Daralene I'm glad too that you had a nice visit with your niece and family

Sassafras I'm also glad that you are getting a visit from your family hope you have a nice time

Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies for the new tea party. It is raining here today and quite cold. I have no news really but all are in my prayers . Take care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL Poor Sydney. Oscar is good. It might have been him barking, he does have a deep bark. :roll:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That was quite a story. I think it was Julie that posted a link to the story last year, I think. Shriek had to be very uncomfortable!
> Is this the company you were preparing for?
> Socialising, even with family , is very tiring. I hope you rest well.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Yes I definitely posted about him, some time back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It does make a difference when you can do what you want when you want...eating, going to heed,etc. without someone complaining constantly!
> Junek


sure does!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, It has to be a lot of work keeping up with the whole KTP. Thanks so much for stepping in for Darowil!! Sure do appreciate Kate, Darowil, and what you do hosting for Sam and stepping in this KTP for the summary.


Thanks Daralene-- now that I know how to use my Ctrl key with C and V it makes it a lot easier- you just open a document, copy in, and then edit the unnecessary.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Yes I've got a brim no hat yet but I have brim with a pattern in it and eyelets to thread ribbon through and down to 108 stitches should get easier as I will soon start to decrease more stitches .
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> He (Sydney) has not touched the sofa I'm glad to say.


I am so relieved to hear that! Mind you, if he had, I am sure you would have exploded here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for the new tea party. It is raining here today and quite cold. I have no news really but all are in my prayers . Take care.


So obviously, no news about moving?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Checking in to post pics of the monster longies. They are far from perfect but that is why I made a practice pair. Tails need to be seen in and face needs to be made.
> 
> Greg made supper. Roast, sweet potato, carrots and corn


The monsters look terrific, Mel, and so does supper!!!!!

Condolences to those experiencing losses. it's always difficult, no matter the circumstances.

Sonya, the hat brim is beautiful. Some little girl will look lovely in it.

KateB, I with you on the back stuff. And it's my right hip and leg that seem to be hurting. Going up stairs is a killer. Thought I'd best bow out from babysitting DGS tonite, and hated to do it. It's always such a pleasure. But it's quite a beautiful sunny day here today. Annie the cat is asleep on the guest room bed next to the computer desks and making the funniest noises. I just wonder what they dream about.

Sam the recipes look so tempting, as always. I totally missed the Velveeta cheese part so will have to go back and take a second look. I will recommend the ribollita. We had it in Tuscany a lot (because we liked it so much.) It's different every place you have it, and is very versatile, because you can vary it with whatever veggies you have. If you like rutabagas (garden swedes, in the UK, I believe,) they are good in it. In Tuscany a thick slice of day old bread with grated cheese (Parmesan or Pecorino) is place at the bottom of the soup bowl and the soup is ladled in over it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I've got a brim no hat yet but I have brim with a pattern in it and eyelets to thread ribbon through and down to 108 stitches should get easier as I will soon start to decrease more stitches .
> Sonja


It is going to be a really pretty hat!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is going to be a really pretty hat!


Thank you Julie I hope so . I've already knit the booties and they turned out nice 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> So obviously, no news about moving?


I was wondering that too and hoping Sydney was a good dog and stayed away from the new couch 
Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gwen I would looooooooooove to come to your place. Gage would love Sydney. He misses our house and all the acres he could run and play. Ride his dirt bike etc. So does Greg.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a t tempted the duplicate stitch 2 now and I admit I am not good at it.  Sad to say I might leave the face off. Going to put it aside and try again later on or tomorrow.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam 
Fingers crossed for good weather for you. 
Happy Easter egg hiding. 
Karena


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> I have a t tempted the duplicate stitch 2 now and I admit I am not good at it.  Sad to say I might leave the face off. Going to put it aside and try again later on or tomorrow.


They are still lovely even if you don't put a face on them . I don't think I will be any good at duplicate stitch either . I think I might look for a pattern using intarsia or maybe adjust the pattern I have 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie I hope so . I've already knit the booties and they turned out nice
> Sonja


Which is a good start!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was wondering that too and hoping Sydney was a good dog and stayed away from the new couch
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are still lovely even if you don't put a face on them . I don't think I will be any good at duplicate stitch either . I think I might look for a pattern using intarsia or maybe adjust the pattern I have
> Sonja


Faint hearted? Sonja! Not you! It is a matter of not doing it too tight, or are you needing glasses? I have to have my reading glasses on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my that is going to be gorgeous! Can't wait to see it finished.


Swedenme said:


> Yes I've got a brim no hat yet but I have brim with a pattern in it and eyelets to thread ribbon through and down to 108 stitches should get easier as I will soon start to decrease more stitches .
> Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I've got a brim no hat yet but I have brim with a pattern in it and eyelets to thread ribbon through and down to 108 stitches should get easier as I will soon start to decrease more stitches .
> Sonja


That's going to be adorable! I'm looking forward to seeing it completed!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Faint hearted? Sonja! Not you! It is a matter of not doing it too tight, or are you needing glasses? I have to have my reading glasses on.


I will give it a try because I would really like to do small flowers and other things but I did try when I was first learning to knit and it was a disaster . You are right I should learn 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen I would looooooooooove to come to your place. Gage would love Sydney. He misses our house and all the acres he could run and play. Ride his dirt bike etc. So does Greg.


Well know that anytime you get a chance you would be most welcome! I love having company and would so enjoy watching your needles fly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DGS's team won the baseball game. Don't remember the score but it was fun to watch I ; just COLD! 

I actually worked a little in the yard before going to the game. Haven't been able to do it for a few years and so enjoyed it. I loaded up on pain pills and just did it. I didn't get a whole lot done; just used the tree loppers and cut down some random, scraggly small trees/bushes that had sprouted up over the past 2 years and pruned my hydragea bush. Still have a little bit to do but was really having some breathing issues. Pollen is just a killer for me and the pine trees are really getting ready to be in full pollen bloom not to mention everything else. It did feel good to be outside though and doing a bit of yard work. Will try to get some more done either later today or tomorrow. DH is cutting the back area right now. I'll still need him to cut a couple of things for me that I just don't have the strength to do.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> That's going to be adorable! I'm looking forward to seeing it completed!
> Junek


Thank you June , I'm getting there .I'm surprised I haven't had any problems the amount of stitches I had on my needles , oh oh shouldn't have said that before I'm finished


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> DGS's team won the baseball game. Don't remember the score but it was fun to watch I ; just COLD!
> 
> I actually worked a little in the yard before going to the game. Haven't been able to do it for a few years and so enjoyed it. I loaded up on pain pills and just did it. I didn't get a whole lot done; just used the tree loppers and cut down some random, scraggly small trees/bushes that had sprouted up over the past 2 years and pruned my hydragea bush. Still have a little bit to do but was really having some breathing issues. Pollen is just a killer for me and the pine trees are really getting ready to be in full pollen bloom not to mention everything else. It did feel good to be outside though and doing a bit of yard work. Will try to get some more done either later today or tomorrow. DH is cutting the back area right now. I'll still need him to cut a couple of things for me that I just don't have the strength to do.


I'm glad your grandson's team won . Hope you were all wrapped up 
Is it because you had that injection that you feel up to doing some gardening 
Sonja


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> OH Joy and Nittergma, I'm ready for Spring to really be here and we have snow too, so I can identify. Hopefully next time I am down your way it will be in much nicer weather. Stay warm.


Any time, darlin'. You're more than welcome and we'll sit and knit and cook to our hearts' content.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just in the lunch room catching up on ktp. Start work in a few minutes. Doing 4 to 8 tonight. Check in later when I get home.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Shrek was a Merino sheep, a castrated male, belonging to South Island, New Zealand, who gained international fame in 2004 owing to his gigantic coat of fleece. Shrek became famous after escaping his enclosure and evading the shearers for six years by hiding in caves. Merino sheep are usually shorn annually but Shrek managed to escape the blade for six years straight. When he was finally caught, the sheep was unrecognizable. He looked like some biblical creature, said John Perriam, Shreks owner.
> 
> Primitive sheep shed most of their wool every year, but domestic breed like the Merino - the ones raised primarily for their meat, continues to grow wool year round until sheared. During his cave-living days, Shrek grew a fleece weighing 27 kg, roughly six times the average fleece produced by a Merino sheep. His fleece contained enough wool to make suits for 20 large men.
> 
> ...


~~~I'm wondering if he could see anything! :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I've got a brim no hat yet but I have brim with a pattern in it and eyelets to thread ribbon through and down to 108 stitches should get easier as I will soon start to decrease more stitches .
> Sonja


That's looking really pretty. I can't,wait to see the finished hat.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> That's looking really pretty. I can't,wait to see the finished hat.


Thank you


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Sam, great beginning. Will check out the recipes later.

Condolences to all who have lost family member the last few weeks.

Happy birthday and anniversary to any I missed. Ohio Joy comes to mind but I'm sure there are others.

Haven't been able to keep up. Between working and charging issues, it's not been ready. Some days I feel like all I do is drive and sleep. Have been taking naps before noon when not driving even though I try to stay awake. The company has kept me pretty busy. Loads from Laredo to Greenville, SC, into Michigan, ohio, Indiana and Illinois. A few were back to back, drop one off in the evening and pick up one in the morning. Am in Lamar, PA tonight and have a load for Monday from Sayre, PA to Middletown, OH. Was working on my socks I started on Thursday and feel asleep. Need to take Lila out for a walk but it's cold here, not even 30°. She's been sleeping, too.

Hope everyone has a good start to their week tomorrow. Hopefully I can find a nail salon open tomorrow for a mani/pedi. 

Thanks to the ladies who do the summary. I don't feel quite so left out.

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Afternoon, my Angels,
I am sorry I have been lurking and not posting but ever since Jim and I got our pneumonia booster, Tuesday, we have been sick. Me with sinusitis (again) and Jim with a chest cold. I called immediately and got us started on antibiotics. If Jim is no better by Monday, I will see that he gets to the Doctor. We both have bad coughs. Allyson made a run to the drugstore for us this morning, to get a cough suppresent.
As to my leg, I honestly am at a loss on the treatment. Joyce (flyty1) probably knows more that me. I spent my last twenty years in OB/GYN and retired in 98 so I am obsolete. Dr told me to be up on it and take periodic breaks and apply heat to it. I, on the other hand, have stayed at bedrest mostly with periodic heat. They did not give me any injections (blood thinners) to compensate.just told me to wait for the Xarelto to take its coarse. I dont know that much about Xaretlto.need to research it. I am; however, discouraged as I have been fighting this blood clot since Feb 15th, so I am tired of it all and ready to get rid of this vein and get on with it. It is more sore and tender now. Only painful when I am up a lot. And on top of all this, my Sister is in town and will only be here a few days. She cannot come around until we are better and I would like my short time with her. She has a lot of friends and kids to visit.
I have knitted very little. I have one cuff to finish with that wonderful Lorna Laces Solemate that was gifted to me. If you get a chance to, do try this yarn. It is wonderful to work with and is suppose to keep your feet cool in hot weather and vice versa in cold weather. I am on the heal of one sock with the Cascade Heritage patterned yarn and am enclosing pictures for Jeanetter. This thread has a shine to it and I love working with it too. You will see the Yarnit my sweet friend sent to me. I dont know why people are so wonderful to me but I am very humbled by it and always pray I can return their kindness in some way or pay it forward.
SHEEPY (Phyllis), Welcome to our little family. Looking forward to getting to know you.
LINN, I loved your daughters pictures from the place. To sit behind the pilot was a real treat. I also loved the fingerless gloves. The color is beautiful and the knitting is superb. Will have to look for that pattern.
PEARLY, Good to hear some great news on Kenny but will continue to pray for him. I pray now that he is getting good care and getting the house together has just about been completed, I pray you can breath easy a little and take care of yourself.
CAREN, Amys dress is gorgeous.
BONNIE, I loved your traveling knits. You know I am a softy when it comes to socks. Your cats paws shawl was just gorgeous. One of these days I will get a red one made for Christmas. It will have to be a simple pattern, though. I love fingerless mitts and they are on my to do list. My sincerest condolensces in the loss of DHs cousin.
(O) JOY, I want to wish you a belated birthday. I hope it was very special and wonderful. You are such a dear/compassionate lady, loved by all.
DAWN, Prayers for Daisy and a good vet visit. I pray for David in his new job that he will find his true calling. Everyone has to work, but they should be happy in what they do and have a sense of purpose and fulfillment. Prayers are ongoing for the young (30 yr old) man who died of a heart attack and for his family and you. What a waste. Sincerely hope your furnace is fixed with little cost to you.
MELLIE, Your Monster Longies are adorable. Not only are you fast but your work is so good. You tell Greg he can cook for me anytime. 
SONJA, There is no mistaking a fish now! Wonderful work as usual and your baby brim is just gorgeous. I cant wait to see this little hat finished. You have joined ranks with Daralene. Never cease to amaze. Prayers are going up for your sons scan on Monday.
TAMI, Arianna is just a doll. I really loved the attitude picture. You did a beautiful job on the poncho and hat and she is just adorable in them.
LIZ, I will certainly pray for your friend with the collapsed leg veins. We warriors will be interceding for her leg to be saved.
NONI, I am so troubled about the injustice your daughter has had to endure and strongly encourage a good lawyer. We dont want this accusation (which is so ridiculous and sounds like overzealous policeman) to be on her permanent record. I will be praying for you, your husband and your daughter. I know she must be so frightened by all of this. Hope you and DH feel better from colds.
ANGELAM, I pray you have a good time in New York
CATHY, I couldnt get the video to open but from what others have said, she must love to talk and that can be so cute.
DARALENE, I am so glad you had such a good visit with your niece and so glad they were so considerate. I love that kind of company. I am; however, concerned for your back and afraid you might have overdone.
GWEN, My little grandson is also in baseball and I am looking forward to being able to go to some of his games. He is seven. They are so much fun to watch at that age.
JOSEPHINE, Looking forward to seeing more beautiful Dorset buttons. They could be used in so many different ways. Are they crocheted. I have never seen them before and they have my curiosity peeked.
MARY JO, Praying for relief from that ole head cold. Did the people from the tent sale give you any kind of reimbursement on your thread?
Well, I have taken up enough of your time and space here so will close and knit. Dont know it I will make it to church tomorrow with cold and with leg. Will just have to be a heathern.
Has anyone heard from Agnes or Kathy (kehinkle). Pray they are o.k.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Afternoon, my Angels,
I am sorry I have been lurking and not posting but ever since Jim and I got our pneumonia booster, Tuesday, we have been sick. Me with sinusitis (again) and Jim with a chest cold. I called immediately and got us started on antibiotics. If Jim is no better by Monday, I will see that he gets to the Doctor. We both have bad coughs. Allyson made a run to the drugstore for us this morning, to get a cough suppresent.
As to my leg, I honestly am at a loss on the treatment. Joyce (flyty1) probably knows more that me. I spent my last twenty years in OB/GYN and retired in 98 so I am obsolete. Dr told me to be up on it and take periodic breaks and apply heat to it. I, on the other hand, have stayed at bedrest mostly with periodic heat. They did not give me any injections (blood thinners) to compensate.just told me to wait for the Xarelto to take its coarse. I dont know that much about Xaretlto.need to research it. I am; however, discouraged as I have been fighting this blood clot since Feb 15th, so I am tired of it all and ready to get rid of this vein and get on with it. It is more sore and tender now. Only painful when I am up a lot. And on top of all this, my Sister is in town and will only be here a few days. She cannot come around until we are better and I would like my short time with her. She has a lot of friends and kids to visit.
I have knitted very little. I have one cuff to finish with that wonderful Lorna Laces Solemate that was gifted to me. If you get a chance to, do try this yarn. It is wonderful to work with and is suppose to keep your feet cool in hot weather and vice versa in cold weather. I am on the heal of one sock with the Cascade Heritage patterned yarn and am enclosing pictures for Jeanetter. This thread has a shine to it and I love working with it too. You will see the Yarnit my sweet friend sent to me. I dont know why people are so wonderful to me but I am very humbled by it and always pray I can return their kindness in some way or pay it forward.
SHEEPY (Phyllis), Welcome to our little family. Looking forward to getting to know you.
LINN, I loved your daughters pictures from the place. To sit behind the pilot was a real treat. I also loved the fingerless gloves. The color is beautiful and the knitting is superb. Will have to look for that pattern.
PEARLY, Good to hear some great news on Kenny but will continue to pray for him. I pray now that he is getting good care and getting the house together has just about been completed, I pray you can breath easy a little and take care of yourself.
CAREN, Amys dress is gorgeous.
BONNIE, I loved your traveling knits. You know I am a softy when it comes to socks. Your cats paws shawl was just gorgeous. One of these days I will get a red one made for Christmas. It will have to be a simple pattern, though. I love fingerless mitts and they are on my to do list. My sincerest condolensces in the loss of DHs cousin.
(O) JOY, I want to wish you a belated birthday. I hope it was very special and wonderful. You are such a dear/compassionate lady, loved by all.
DAWN, Prayers for Daisy and a good vet visit. I pray for David in his new job that he will find his true calling. Everyone has to work, but they should be happy in what they do and have a sense of purpose and fulfillment. Prayers are ongoing for the young (30 yr old) man who died of a heart attack and for his family and you. What a waste. Sincerely hope your furnace is fixed with little cost to you.
MELLIE, Your Monster Longies are adorable. Not only are you fast but your work is so good. You tell Greg he can cook for me anytime. 
SONJA, There is no mistaking a fish now! Wonderful work as usual and your baby brim is just gorgeous. I cant wait to see this little hat finished. You have joined ranks with Daralene. Never cease to amaze. Prayers are going up for your sons scan on Monday.
TAMI, Arianna is just a doll. I really loved the attitude picture. You did a beautiful job on the poncho and hat and she is just adorable in them.
LIZ, I will certainly pray for your friend with the collapsed leg veins. We warriors will be interceding for her leg to be saved.
NONI, I am so troubled about the injustice your daughter has had to endure and strongly encourage a good lawyer. We dont want this accusation (which is so ridiculous and sounds like overzealous policeman) to be on her permanent record. I will be praying for you, your husband and your daughter. I know she must be so frightened by all of this. Hope you and DH feel better from colds.
ANGELAM, I pray you have a good time in New York
CATHY, I couldnt get the video to open but from what others have said, she must love to talk and that can be so cute.
DARALENE, I am so glad you had such a good visit with your niece and so glad they were so considerate. I love that kind of company. I am; however, concerned for your back and afraid you might have overdone.
GWEN, My little grandson is also in baseball and I am looking forward to being able to go to some of his games. He is seven. They are so much fun to watch at that age.
JOSEPHINE, Looking forward to seeing more beautiful Dorset buttons. They could be used in so many different ways. Are they crocheted. I have never seen them before and they have my curiosity peeked.
MARY JO, Praying for relief from that ole head cold. Did the people from the tent sale give you any kind of reimbursement on your thread?
Well, I have taken up enough of your time and space here so will close and knit. Dont know it I will make it to church tomorrow with cold and with leg. Will just have to be a heathern.
Has anyone heard from Agnes or Kathy (kehinkle). Pray they are o.k.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Afternoon, my Angels,
I am sorry I have been lurking and not posting but ever since Jim and I got our pneumonia booster, Tuesday, we have been sick. Me with sinusitis (again) and Jim with a chest cold. I called immediately and got us started on antibiotics. If Jim is no better by Monday, I will see that he gets to the Doctor. We both have bad coughs. Allyson made a run to the drugstore for us this morning, to get a cough suppresent.
As to my leg, I honestly am at a loss on the treatment. Joyce (flyty1) probably knows more that me. I spent my last twenty years in OB/GYN and retired in 98 so I am obsolete. Dr told me to be up on it and take periodic breaks and apply heat to it. I, on the other hand, have stayed at bedrest mostly with periodic heat. They did not give me any injections (blood thinners) to compensate.just told me to wait for the Xarelto to take its coarse. I dont know that much about Xaretlto.need to research it. I am; however, discouraged as I have been fighting this blood clot since Feb 15th, so I am tired of it all and ready to get rid of this vein and get on with it. It is more sore and tender now. Only painful when I am up a lot. And on top of all this, my Sister is in town and will only be here a few days. She cannot come around until we are better and I would like my short time with her. She has a lot of friends and kids to visit.
I have knitted very little. I have one cuff to finish with that wonderful Lorna Laces Solemate that was gifted to me. If you get a chance to, do try this yarn. It is wonderful to work with and is suppose to keep your feet cool in hot weather and vice versa in cold weather. I am on the heal of one sock with the Cascade Heritage patterned yarn and am enclosing pictures for Jeanetter. This thread has a shine to it and I love working with it too. You will see the Yarnit my sweet friend sent to me. I dont know why people are so wonderful to me but I am very humbled by it and always pray I can return their kindness in some way or pay it forward.
SHEEPY (Phyllis), Welcome to our little family. Looking forward to getting to know you.
LINN, I loved your daughters pictures from the place. To sit behind the pilot was a real treat. I also loved the fingerless gloves. The color is beautiful and the knitting is superb. Will have to look for that pattern.
PEARLY, Good to hear some great news on Kenny but will continue to pray for him. I pray now that he is getting good care and getting the house together has just about been completed, I pray you can breath easy a little and take care of yourself.
CAREN, Amys dress is gorgeous.
BONNIE, I loved your traveling knits. You know I am a softy when it comes to socks. Your cats paws shawl was just gorgeous. One of these days I will get a red one made for Christmas. It will have to be a simple pattern, though. I love fingerless mitts and they are on my to do list. My sincerest condolensces in the loss of DHs cousin.
(O) JOY, I want to wish you a belated birthday. I hope it was very special and wonderful. You are such a dear/compassionate lady, loved by all.
DAWN, Prayers for Daisy and a good vet visit. I pray for David in his new job that he will find his true calling. Everyone has to work, but they should be happy in what they do and have a sense of purpose and fulfillment. Prayers are ongoing for the young (30 yr old) man who died of a heart attack and for his family and you. What a waste. Sincerely hope your furnace is fixed with little cost to you.
MELLIE, Your Monster Longies are adorable. Not only are you fast but your work is so good. You tell Greg he can cook for me anytime. 
SONJA, There is no mistaking a fish now! Wonderful work as usual and your baby brim is just gorgeous. I cant wait to see this little hat finished. You have joined ranks with Daralene. Never cease to amaze. Prayers are going up for your sons scan on Monday.
TAMI, Arianna is just a doll. I really loved the attitude picture. You did a beautiful job on the poncho and hat and she is just adorable in them.
LIZ, I will certainly pray for your friend with the collapsed leg veins. We warriors will be interceding for her leg to be saved.
NONI, I am so troubled about the injustice your daughter has had to endure and strongly encourage a good lawyer. We dont want this accusation (which is so ridiculous and sounds like overzealous policeman) to be on her permanent record. I will be praying for you, your husband and your daughter. I know she must be so frightened by all of this. Hope you and DH feel better from colds.
ANGELAM, I pray you have a good time in New York
CATHY, I couldnt get the video to open but from what others have said, she must love to talk and that can be so cute.
DARALENE, I am so glad you had such a good visit with your niece and so glad they were so considerate. I love that kind of company. I am; however, concerned for your back and afraid you might have overdone.
GWEN, My little grandson is also in baseball and I am looking forward to being able to go to some of his games. He is seven. They are so much fun to watch at that age.
JOSEPHINE, Looking forward to seeing more beautiful Dorset buttons. They could be used in so many different ways. Are they crocheted. I have never seen them before and they have my curiosity peeked.
MARY JO, Praying for relief from that ole head cold. Did the people from the tent sale give you any kind of reimbursement on your thread?
Well, I have taken up enough of your time and space here so will close and knit. Dont know it I will make it to church tomorrow with cold and with leg. Will just have to be a heathern.
Has anyone heard from Agnes or Kathy (kehinkle). Pray they are o.k.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Afternoon, my Angels,
I am sorry I have been lurking and not posting but ever since Jim and I got our pneumonia booster, Tuesday, we have been sick. Me with sinusitis (again) and Jim with a chest cold. I called immediately and got us started on antibiotics. If Jim is no better by Monday, I will see that he gets to the Doctor. We both have bad coughs. Allyson made a run to the drugstore for us this morning, to get a cough suppresent.
As to my leg, I honestly am at a loss on the treatment. Joyce (flyty1) probably knows more that me. I spent my last twenty years in OB/GYN and retired in 98 so I am obsolete. Dr told me to be up on it and take periodic breaks and apply heat to it. I, on the other hand, have stayed at bedrest mostly with periodic heat. They did not give me any injections (blood thinners) to compensate.just told me to wait for the Xarelto to take its coarse. I dont know that much about Xaretlto.need to research it. I am; however, discouraged as I have been fighting this blood clot since Feb 15th, so I am tired of it all and ready to get rid of this vein and get on with it. It is more sore and tender now. Only painful when I am up a lot. And on top of all this, my Sister is in town and will only be here a few days. She cannot come around until we are better and I would like my short time with her. She has a lot of friends and kids to visit.
I have knitted very little. I have one cuff to finish with that wonderful Lorna Laces Solemate that was gifted to me. If you get a chance to, do try this yarn. It is wonderful to work with and is suppose to keep your feet cool in hot weather and vice versa in cold weather. I am on the heal of one sock with the Cascade Heritage patterned yarn and am enclosing pictures for Jeanetter. This thread has a shine to it and I love working with it too. You will see the Yarnit my sweet friend sent to me. I dont know why people are so wonderful to me but I am very humbled by it and always pray I can return their kindness in some way or pay it forward.
SHEEPY (Phyllis), Welcome to our little family. Looking forward to getting to know you.
LINN, I loved your daughters pictures from the place. To sit behind the pilot was a real treat. I also loved the fingerless gloves. The color is beautiful and the knitting is superb. Will have to look for that pattern.
PEARLY, Good to hear some great news on Kenny but will continue to pray for him. I pray now that he is getting good care and getting the house together has just about been completed, I pray you can breath easy a little and take care of yourself.
CAREN, Amys dress is gorgeous.
BONNIE, I loved your traveling knits. You know I am a softy when it comes to socks. Your cats paws shawl was just gorgeous. One of these days I will get a red one made for Christmas. It will have to be a simple pattern, though. I love fingerless mitts and they are on my to do list. My sincerest condolensces in the loss of DHs cousin.
(O) JOY, I want to wish you a belated birthday. I hope it was very special and wonderful. You are such a dear/compassionate lady, loved by all.
DAWN, Prayers for Daisy and a good vet visit. I pray for David in his new job that he will find his true calling. Everyone has to work, but they should be happy in what they do and have a sense of purpose and fulfillment. Prayers are ongoing for the young (30 yr old) man who died of a heart attack and for his family and you. What a waste. Sincerely hope your furnace is fixed with little cost to you.
MELLIE, Your Monster Longies are adorable. Not only are you fast but your work is so good. You tell Greg he can cook for me anytime. 
SONJA, There is no mistaking a fish now! Wonderful work as usual and your baby brim is just gorgeous. I cant wait to see this little hat finished. You have joined ranks with Daralene. Never cease to amaze. Prayers are going up for your sons scan on Monday.
TAMI, Arianna is just a doll. I really loved the attitude picture. You did a beautiful job on the poncho and hat and she is just adorable in them.
LIZ, I will certainly pray for your friend with the collapsed leg veins. We warriors will be interceding for her leg to be saved.
NONI, I am so troubled about the injustice your daughter has had to endure and strongly encourage a good lawyer. We dont want this accusation (which is so ridiculous and sounds like overzealous policeman) to be on her permanent record. I will be praying for you, your husband and your daughter. I know she must be so frightened by all of this. Hope you and DH feel better from colds.
ANGELAM, I pray you have a good time in New York
CATHY, I couldnt get the video to open but from what others have said, she must love to talk and that can be so cute.
DARALENE, I am so glad you had such a good visit with your niece and so glad they were so considerate. I love that kind of company. I am; however, concerned for your back and afraid you might have overdone.
GWEN, My little grandson is also in baseball and I am looking forward to being able to go to some of his games. He is seven. They are so much fun to watch at that age.
JOSEPHINE, Looking forward to seeing more beautiful Dorset buttons. They could be used in so many different ways. Are they crocheted. I have never seen them before and they have my curiosity peeked.
MARY JO, Praying for relief from that ole head cold. Did the people from the tent sale give you any kind of reimbursement on your thread?
Well, I have taken up enough of your time and space here so will close and knit. Dont know it I will make it to church tomorrow with cold and with leg. Will just have to be a heathern.
Has anyone heard from Agnes or Kathy (kehinkle). Pray they are o.k.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I still don't know right way to post a picture on here. I have to hit quote reply under someone's post and delete what they said then add my pictures. What is the right way?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I am so sorry for the Gwennie. Don't know what is tarnation I did.

I can hear you laughing, June. I love you dear friend.

I see Kathy just posted. Feel better now.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cashmeregma - glad your visit with your family went well. Time to rest and enjoy your picked up house...why doesn't it ever stay that way?
> 
> I spent some time yesterday winding some yarn hanks into cakes and also rewinding some skeins into cakes. I still have the hank from Ireland that my DD brought home for me...it is a very heavy weight Aran yarn...more like a super bulky and I don't think the cakes are going to fit on the winder -- or the swift. Queston for the day---why aren't all hanks the same loop size? It sure would make winding them easier than having to keep moving the pegs on the swift---wonder if an umbrella swift would work better? I may keep my eyes open for a used one!


My sister Lent me her umbrella swift, it was fantastic to use. Her DIL gave it to her for a birthday gift one year.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Joy, It was 13 here this morning and I think it's going to be that again tonight, but later in the week it will warm up I will look forward to that. 
I pruned my husband's very overgrown grape vines a few days ago. I hope they survived the Winter I didn't see much green in the stems.
Mel I love your striped pants such pretty colors. Yummy looking dinner too.
Tami the music festival sounds like fun.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> I still don't know right way to post a picture on here. I have to hit quote reply under someone's post and delete what they said then add my pictures. What is the right way?


Your sock is looking great Betty and I just love your yarnit . I think I will put it on my wish list 
Hope you and your husband feel better soon . Hope fully we will all start getting some warm weather soon to warm us all up and make us feel better 
I think if one more person says I look awful I will be headlines in the national papers 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I still don't know right way to post a picture on here. I have to hit quote reply under someone's post and delete what they said then add my pictures. What is the right way?


If you hit reply you can post a photo without having to delete anything. That is how I do it.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That is just gorgeous! It's things like that that make me want to continue to try to knit lace!


Swedenme said:


> Yes I've got a brim no hat yet but I have brim with a pattern in it and eyelets to thread ribbon through and down to 108 stitches should get easier as I will soon start to decrease more stitches .
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nittergma said:


> That is just gorgeous! It's things like that that make me want to continue to try to knit lace!


Thank you it's turning out a lot better than I thought, lace is just like any other type of knitting just follow the pattern with a bit more muttering thrown in 😄
Sonja


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Sam, once again a great opening to a new KTP. As always a couple more pounds on the hips just from reading all those great recipes.

Just caught up on last weeks KTP. Been a brutal week. Haven't even picked up a needle or crochet hook. Happy Birthday to those I have missed. Hope your special day was wonderful.

Prayers for all who need them.

Flu and pneumonia making the rounds here again. Will Spring ever get here?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Good Afternoon, my Angels,
> MARY JO, Praying for relief from that ole head cold. Did the people from the tent sale give you any kind of reimbursement on your thread?
> I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


I got an email back from tent sale people and will call them on Monday. I don't really need reimbursed, just think they should warn people the stuff runs badly-- or better yet, not sell it. I kept a small amount for the guy learning crochet but have overdyed the rest and got a very pretty soft green to make hotpads, etc. I kept a piece of what it looks like after being wet (rather grey with a pink blob, green pretty much faded out). hope you and DH get to feeling better, too. At least today I am getting some things done, yesterday was sit and sleep or read, couldn't even knit.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Condolences from me too Bonnie
> Sonja


And me.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I've got a brim no hat yet but I have brim with a pattern in it and eyelets to thread ribbon through and down to 108 stitches should get easier as I will soon start to decrease more stitches .
> Sonja


Oh that is looking very nice. Someone is going to love it.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DHs cousins husband that as been in ICU for several weeks passed away so we will be going to Coronation, Alberta to a funeral on Wed., about a 3.5 hr drive. It's always good to see the relates but not under these circumstances.
> 
> Prayers being said for your dh's cousin's family.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope your leg holds up for the walk and that your back "unkinks" ....I was with a constant backache when I watched our DGS everyday. Have a great time with the girls!


I did! We had a lovely afternoon tea for 4 which DS#1 gave me for Mothers' Day and then a meal later at Jaimie Oliver's Restaurant. I'm very full right now! My leg was fine, although we didn't do a lot of walking ( took us 3 hours to leave the afternoon tea.....nothing to do with talking to much of course :roll: ) but my back is sore now. Bought myself MSM tablets to see if they will help. I'm a great believer in the MSM cream so hopefully the pills will be as effective, I'll let you know.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Shrek was a Merino sheep, a castrated male, belonging to South Island, New Zealand, who gained international fame in 2004 owing to his gigantic coat of fleece. Shrek became famous after escaping his enclosure and evading the shearers for six years by hiding in caves. Merino sheep are usually shorn annually but Shrek managed to escape the blade for six years straight. When he was finally caught, the sheep was unrecognizable. He looked like some biblical creature, said John Perriam, Shreks owner.
> 
> Primitive sheep shed most of their wool every year, but domestic breed like the Merino - the ones raised primarily for their meat, continues to grow wool year round until sheared. During his cave-living days, Shrek grew a fleece weighing 27 kg, roughly six times the average fleece produced by a Merino sheep. His fleece contained enough wool to make suits for 20 large men.
> 
> ...


Ohhhhh My goodness! I bet he was glad to be rid of that coat.
I mean he actually looked cute and cuddly, my opinion of course.

I was laughing at the little tiny body that was appearing from under all that wool. What a scream!

I wonder if he was cold after all that, lol!

Enough of my laughter just couldn't resist answering this before I read further. Now that I've made my appearance shall have to return to page 1 to thank Sam. Naughty me........


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Darowil - Glad it all went okay with the funeral and it sounds as though your Feats in Socks was successful. Is it just a one day event?


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks to Julie and Kate for the Summary - another nice way to catch up and even to find the pages to see pictures that were posted.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A bit calmer now thanks. I think I need to take some sort of tonic or sustagen , I feel really worn out. Delayed reaction I guess. I was running on adrenalen there for a couple of weeks and now down with a bang. But better the last couple of days.


Known around here as "the burst balloon syndrome" - you keep going when you have to & then collapse when it's all over. Take care and be good to yourself for a while. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh that is looking very nice. Someone is going to love it.


I think I might keep this one in case I get any grandchildren and then it would have to be a girl 
Sonja


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sam, once again thanks for the exciting recipes.
KateB & Lurker for the Summary.

Grilled Cheese with the Mayo sounds interesting, shall try that for sure.
Stuffed Green Peppers are a favorite of mine, only problem I have is that the Green Peppers repeat on me so don't make them anymore.
Has anyone tried making them with yellow, red or orange Peppers???????
These don't repeat on me, just wondering.

With all these fabulous recipes, think I need a Chef to cook them for me, lol!

Back to reading and trying to keep up.......


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think I might keep this one in case I get any grandchildren and then it would have to be a girl
> Sonja


What a good idea, you should keep some of the things you make. I used to give everything away before I had grandchildren. Then I would make two of every thing one for me one for charity or friends in need.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Sam, once again thanks for the exciting recipes.
> KateB & Lurker for the Summary.
> 
> Grilled Cheese with the Mayo sounds interesting, shall try that for sure.
> ...


I use every colour of pepper and type for stuffing. I am not found of green peppers the flavor is more bitter.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> What a good idea, you should keep some of the things you make. I used to give everything away before I had grandchildren. Then I would make two of every thing one for me one for charity or friends in need.


That's what I was thinking of doing 
Sonja


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Sam, once again thanks for the exciting recipes.
> 
> Stuffed Green Peppers are a favorite of mine,
> Has anyone tried making them with yellow, red or orange Peppers???????
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

One of the Decorah Eagles hatched yesterday and another one is starting to break through the egg. It can be viewed on www.ustream.tv/decoraheagles


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I am so sorry for the Gwennie. Don't know what is tarnation I did.
> 
> I can hear you laughing, June. I love you dear friend.
> 
> I see Kathy just posted. Feel better now.


Woohoo Betty a quadruple Gwennie! :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I did! We had a lovely afternoon tea for 4 which DS#1 gave me for Mothers' Day and then a meal later at Jaimie Oliver's Restaurant. I'm very full right now! My leg was fine, although we didn't do a lot of walking ( took us 3 hours to leave the afternoon tea.....nothing to do with talking to much of course :roll: ) but my back is sore now. Bought myself MSM tablets to see if they will help. I'm a great believer in the MSM cream so hopefully the pills will be as effective, I'll let you know.


Sound s like you had a nice time . Eating and chatting and even better when you don't have to make the food yourself
Hope the pills work 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am going to attempt to share some pictures of the origami boxes that I have been making these past few weeks. It is also what I taught to some people at KAP and will bring again this year.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am going to attempt to share some pictures of the origami boxes that I have been making these past few weeks. It is also what I taught to some people at KAP and will bring again this year.


 :thumbup: Beautiful!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate and Julie, thank you for summary.
Pacer, love your origami boxes.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate and Julie, thank you for summary.
> Pacer, love your origami boxes.


Thank you. They take me about 15 minutes to make each box, but I have made approximately 60 boxes in the past few weeks as well as working 6-7 days a week for the past month and a half. I do have tomorrow off from work.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: Beautiful!


Ditto from me! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I've got a brim no hat yet but I have brim with a pattern in it and eyelets to thread ribbon through and down to 108 stitches should get easier as I will soon start to decrease more stitches .
> Sonja


~~~Looks lovely so far! :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> He (Sydney) has not touched the sofa I'm glad to say.


I used Fabric Softener sheets around and on the Chesterfield & Love Seat when we 1st bought our kitten (Strolch) home. Passed 1 month after my DH passed. Anyway, just thought you might like to try these just in case Sydney is tempted to climb up onto your sofa.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I am going to attempt to share some pictures of the origami boxes that I have been making these past few weeks. It is also what I taught to some people at KAP and will bring again this year.


They are gorgeous . I would love to make something like that . What kind of paper did you use to make the boxes? 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme...I am excited to see the finished set. You are a wonderful knitter. Continue to enjoy finding new patterns and techniques to try out. It is amazing how you can do this while keeping your fingers, toes and everything else crossed while waiting results on family members' health.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I've got a brim no hat yet but I have brim with a pattern in it and eyelets to thread ribbon through and down to 108 stitches should get easier as I will soon start to decrease more stitches .
> Sonja


Beautiful! Hope you post a photo when you have it finished.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> They are gorgeous . I would love to make something like that . What kind of paper did you use to make the boxes?
> Sonja


I buy origami paper. It is a lighter weight paper which tends to fold better. It comes with the designs on them. The book I learned from is at work so I will try to let you know the name of the book that I taught myself from. I should be able to let you know at the beginning of the week.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> I use every colour of pepper and type for stuffing. I am not found of green peppers the flavor is more bitter.


This is great to hear, was a little nervous trying the other colors thinking they wouldn't taste right. Now I shall try one of each color and see how they taste.
Thanks again.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I still don't know right way to post a picture on here. I have to hit quote reply under someone's post and delete what they said then add my pictures. What is the right way?


~~~After you hit "send" after typing....you will see some words under your message in blue...."add new attachment" is the one you want. Click that, select "choose file" - do so, then ,select "add attachment". If the picture or message is long it may take a bit of time to load in. Be patient. 

PS.....you can only add one picture at a time. You hit "add attachment" and wait for the message and picture to show up. Repeat with "add new attcahment", etc. to add a 2nd picture, or 3rd, or 12th.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I have made stuffed red peppers from a recipe an Indian friend gave me. You saute some garlic and ginger in some vegetable oil. Add a little chili powder (opt., skip it if you don't like the "heat.") Stir in some cooked, mashed potatoes and some chopped hard boiled eggs. Stuff the pepper (steamed a bit until slightly tender before stuffing) with the mixture and bake at 350 degrees for 15-20 minutes.[/quote]

Oh! Ho! This sounds fantastic, going to buy the Peppers tomorrow, will try Sam's recipe and yours then will let everyone know how they were.
I love, love Ginger and Garlic.........
Have a new friend I've met so will see what he thinks as well, lol!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Swedenme...I am excited to see the finished set. You are a wonderful knitter. Continue to enjoy finding new patterns and techniques to try out. It is amazing how you can do this while keeping your fingers, toes and everything else crossed while waiting results on family members' health.


Thank you . I'm fairly calm at the moment it will be once he gets his scan on Monday and waiting for the results when I will start to get antsy 
Sonja


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> I am going to attempt to share some pictures of the origami boxes that I have been making these past few weeks. It is also what I taught to some people at KAP and will bring again this year.


Stunning Pacer.........
Wonder if I can come this year or not???????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Signing off till tomorrow.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bulldog, I am glad you are on Xeralto. Check out more about this medication at

http://www.drugs.com/xarelto.html

Unfortunately, it takes several days for the full action. In the meantime, it is important that you walk around so as to prevent further blood clots. Prayers for you that you will be able to get that vein clot dissolved.
Spent the morning, with my sister, getting the garden ready. Now need to get some pea seed and get it in the ground. Strawberry plot will be worked later. I was too tired and lazy to mow the lawn, am putting that off until later this week. It is a beautiful day here.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Woohoo Betty a quadruple Gwennie! :lol:


~~~close to a record, I think! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am going to attempt to share some pictures of the origami boxes that I have been making these past few weeks. It is also what I taught to some people at KAP and will bring again this year.


~~~Really pretty! Great for Easter baskets! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Most definitely the shot has made me able to get out in the garden. I had gotten so that it hurt so much (in my hip area) just trying to walk or stand for more than a few minutes. Like I said I still had to take some pain meds but before that didn't even help. It felt so good to be able to be out doing what little I was able to do. I'm planning on doing more tomorrow for sure.


Swedenme said:


> I'm glad your grandson's team won . Hope you were all wrapped up
> Is it because you had that injection that you feel up to doing some gardening
> Sonja


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

.
Has anyone tried making them with yellow, red or orange Peppers???????


Yes, I make peppers with all colors of peppers, sometime in the same batch if the peppers are on sale in a package of mixed colors. I think they taste about the same as with the green but look a lot more interesting. The colored ones don't repeat on me either like the green ones. FYI there are also purple ones but they don't keep their nice color when cooked.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Looks lovely so far! :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry to read of lost loved ones and sale of homes.
June I love Redbud trees. There are lots more a little to the south of us along the highways.
We've had a lot of basketball taking over our shows too, wish I liked basketball! I always preferred to play then to watch others (just for fun though)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Well well well....caught up! Feels good, even if it temporary. The "elite eight" games in college basketball have begun. We don't watch basketball until the March Madness NCAA tournament starts. DH gets fully engrossed. I check it out now and again. One more week+ of this to go (finishes Easter Monday evening). 

I posted on last week's KTP after the new one started, so I'll post again. The 1st square I made with the tweed stitch...I did incorrectly....I started a 2nd one and it looks MUCH better! So, I have frogged the first square and will remake that one. Luckily, the needles are size 11 and the yarn is super bulky (6), so it goes quickly. However, these are for week 6, and we have already received week 7 instructions....and week 6 comes on Tuesday.

I got some of my stash reorganized, but I still have piles of bags on the floor that need a home. I do have some solutions in mind...next week, I hope to get this finished.

Kind hearts to all...healing and comforting prayers are circling the Earth, touching all in need.

Later.....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> kiwifrau said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, once again thanks for the exciting recipes.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so glad you let the folks know about the yarn. I felt they would respond very positively to you. Even if you don't want a refund, it is a good business practice to make you satisfied and to feel valued. Let them compensate you if offered. 


Kansas g-ma said:


> I got an email back from tent sale people and will call them on Monday. I don't really need reimbursed, just think they should warn people the stuff runs badly-- or better yet, not sell it. I kept a small amount for the guy learning crochet but have overdyed the rest and got a very pretty soft green to make hotpads, etc. I kept a piece of what it looks like after being wet (rather grey with a pink blob, green pretty much faded out). hope you and DH get to feeling better, too. At least today I am getting some things done, yesterday was sit and sleep or read, couldn't even knit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Most definitely the shot has made me able to get out in the garden. I had gotten so that it hurt so much (in my hip area) just trying to walk or stand for more than a few minutes. Like I said I still had to take some pain meds but before that didn't even help. It felt so good to be able to be out doing what little I was able to do. I'm planning on doing more tomorrow for sure.


I'm glad it has helped you . I hope it lasts a long time 
It's turned a bit chilly here so gardening this week end 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie...Condolenses for you, DH, and family in regard to the death of DH's cousin. Traveling mercies for you as you travel to Coronation, Alberta.


Grannypeg said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > DHs cousins husband that as been in ICU for several weeks passed away so we will be going to Coronation, Alberta to a funeral on Wed., about a 3.5 hr drive. It's always good to see the relates but not under these circumstances.
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am going to attempt to share some pictures of the origami boxes that I have been making these past few weeks. It is also what I taught to some people at KAP and will bring again this year.


Pacer all those boxes are so beautiful. You've been so clever to make so many, especially with your busy schedule. As you say they are perfect for small gifts. I would love to have a go at making some - is there anything on utube to follow?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are so pretty Mary. I can't wait to finally learn to make them.


pacer said:


> I am going to attempt to share some pictures of the origami boxes that I have been making these past few weeks. It is also what I taught to some people at KAP and will bring again this year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

good idea.....right now I have the seat covered by a blanket...


kiwifrau said:


> I used Fabric Softener sheets around and on the Chesterfield & Love Seat when we 1st bought our kitten (Strolch) home. Passed 1 month after my DH passed. Anyway, just thought you might like to try these just in case Sydney is tempted to climb up onto your sofa.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Well well well....caught up! Feels good, even if it temporary. The "elite eight" games in college basketball have begun. We don't watch basketball until the March Madness NCAA tournament starts. DH gets fully engrossed. I check it out now and again. One more week+ of this to go (finishes Easter Monday evening).
> 
> I posted on last week's KTP after the new one started, so I'll post again. The 1st square I made with the tweed stitch...I did incorrectly....I started a 2nd one and it looks MUCH better! So, I have frogged the first square and will remake that one. Luckily, the needles are size 11 and the yarn is super bulky (6), so it goes quickly. However, these are for week 6, and we have already received week 7 instructions....and week 6 comes on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Oohhh another lovely stash to drool over . Some lovely colours there 😍
Your square is looking good to . I look forward to seeing pictures of all these lovely afghans / blankets 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope you can come! Tami has the registration forms available now. Send her a PM!


kiwifrau said:


> Stunning Pacer.........
> Wonder if I can come this year or not???????


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Pacer, I love the boxes! I remember doing ok making them last year until the last part,maybe I'll get it this year (I think I still have the instructions maybe I'll practice). It's such a nice thing to know how to make.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Pacer all those boxes are so beautiful. You've been so clever to make so many, especially with your busy schedule. As you say they are perfect for small gifts. I would love to have a go at making some - is there anything on utube to follow?


I've just looked to see if there were any boxes . There are some nice ones but not as nice as the ones pacer made 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've just looked to see if there were any boxes . There are some nice ones but not as nice as the ones pacer made
> Sonja


Thanks Sonja. I'll have a look.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

At least it will be somewhat warm for the ball game, here sleeping bags, & winter coats are standard to watch the kids during their games, one night I even threatened to wear my Sorrells as it was so cold my feet were like bricks!



Gweniepooh said:


> Youngest grandson has the season's first baseball game today; he's 9 yrs old. This season the field they are playing on is only a mile from us to we will most likely attend much more often...IF they remember to tell us of the games! Do plan on going today.
> 
> Today we are having a cool snap; down t 34 this morning and not suppose to be warmer than 55 I believe. Far gry from the 70+ we've had lately. At least it is getting there
> 
> Well need to go check out the digest and then get dressed and go to the game. Will chat later. Have fun and play nice!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I've got a brim no hat yet but I have brim with a pattern in it and eyelets to thread ribbon through and down to 108 stitches should get easier as I will soon start to decrease more stitches .
> Sonja


I can't wait to see the finished hat, I think it's going to be beautiful


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I still don't know right way to post a picture on here. I have to hit quote reply under someone's post and delete what they said then add my pictures. What is the right way?


Betty those socks are gorgevous, most dorset buttons are embroidereď but l got carried away and beaded this one. It is 3 inches across xx.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't wait to see the finished hat, I think it's going to be beautiful


Thank you It could be finished tomorrow as I have started the decreases but it's late here so I have stopped for tonight
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Betty those socks are gorgevous, most dorset buttons are embroidereď but l got carried away and beaded this one. It is 3 inches across xx.


That's gorgeous purple . Really beautiful 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: Beautiful!


I quite agree x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Betty those socks are gorgevous, most dorset buttons are embroidereď but l got carried away and beaded this one. It is 3 inches across xx.


Beautiful, Josephine. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's gorgeous purple . Really beautiful
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja, I've been pattern cutting all afternoon, svo this was a nice distraction.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good Afternoon, my Angels, ...
> Dont know it I will make it to church tomorrow with cold and with leg. Will just have to be a heathern.
> Has anyone heard from Agnes or Kathy (kehinkle). Pray they are o.k.
> I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


Betty, I just have to tell you how much I enjoy your "books." You are so attentive to everyone here, and so caring, that it really is quite heartwarming. And as for being a heathen, I don't think you really have to worry about that just because you can't make it to church one time. Besides, I read somewhere years ago that God does make house calls, and I find that a very comforting thought.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am going to attempt to share some pictures of the origami boxes that I have been making these past few weeks. It is also what I taught to some people at KAP and will bring again this year.


So pretty, I'd love to learn to do those some day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Beautiful, Josephine. xx


Thanks Angela, now working on a ten inchring xx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Betty those socks are gorgevous, most dorset buttons are embroidereď but l got carried away and beaded this one. It is 3 inches across xx.


Oh my 😱😱😍😍 that is brilliant 👍👍👍👍 I love it. I'll be by to pick up half a dozen.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Clocks go forward one hour here tonight so it's time I was in bed. Had a strange phone call today from my ex who hasn't communicated with me in the last ten years. After a brief conversation he wanted know if I would be around tomorrow morning and he would call back for a longer chat. I know he has been having some health issues and I have a feeling this may be bad news so I cancelled my usual Sunday morning walk and will await the call. Hmmm intriguing!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Clocks go forward one hour here tonight so it's time I was in bed. Had a strange phone call today from my ex who hasn't communicated with me in the last ten years. After a brief conversation he wanted know if I would be around tomorrow morning and he would call back for a longer chat. I know he has been having some health issues and I have a feeling this may be bad news so I cancelled my usual Sunday morning walk and will await the call. Hmmm intriguing!


 Is this the father of your kids? I hope for their sake it's not bad news.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KatyNora said:


> Betty, I just have to tell you how much I enjoy your "books." You are so attentive to everyone here, and so caring, that it really is quite heartwarming. And as for being a heathen, I don't think you really have to worry about that just because you can't make it to church one time. Besides, I read somewhere years ago that God does make house calls, and I find that a very comforting thought.


God is every where and you can talk to him anytime you want is what I was taught when I was young so no need to go to church ( soon got put right on that ) every week especially if you are not well .its Palm Sunday tomorrow I like to go and see the little ones in church getting there crosses 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I will give it a try because I would really like to do small flowers and other things but I did try when I was first learning to knit and it was a disaster . You are right I should learn
> Sonja


I really think with the skills you have developed, you should not let that early failure defeat you, now!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is this the father of your kids? I hope for their sake it's not bad news.


I too hope it's not bad news 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really think with the skills you have developed, you should not let that early failure defeat you, now!


I got to thinking about this . I have some old practise squares left and I'm sure there could be a few I can use to practise Swiss darning on will have to have look tomorrow 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Thanks to Julie and Kate for the Summary - another nice way to catch up and even to find the pages to see pictures that were posted.


The whole idea is working well! even if I normally am in the back seat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, hope your back is better soon, lifting the little ones can sure cause havoc. I know lifting my GD still causes my shoulder to hurt.

Margaret, I'm glad the funeral went well. I can relate to your story about the end of an era, that's how it feels to me when I visit my relatives in Ontario as no one is on the family farms anymore & all the older generation are gone. Even the 2 different houses I lived in as a child are gone now.

I went to Quilting today, 2 of our members are sisters & someone gifted them a box of flannelette fabric so they made 13 crib blankets for our donation to Ronald McDonald house, I made one so far & was given another bundle of fabric that someone took home but didn't do anything with, I think there is enough for 2 more in there, I will try to get that done this next week. I better get things done before the outside work starts.
Last night at bedtime, my GD didn't want to sleep in her bed, she said she had to sleep with me because if she slept in her bed her brothers snoring would keep her awake, what a hoot, he doesn't snore! She had a meltdown when I tried to get her in her bed so sucker grandma let her sleep in my bed, I think I got maybe 2 hrs sleep, between all the stuffed animals & her wiggling around there was no room for me & DH moved to the couch. I told her this morning she wasn't sleeping with me again


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> kiwifrau said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, once again thanks for the exciting recipes.
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is this the father of your kids? I hope for their sake it's not bad news.


Yes, father of my four kids.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am going to attempt to share some pictures of the origami boxes that I have been making these past few weeks. It is also what I taught to some people at KAP and will bring again this year.


You have a real production line going , Pacer! I think they are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate and Julie, thank you for summary.
> Pacer, love your origami boxes.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thank you. They take me about 15 minutes to make each box, but I have made approximately 60 boxes in the past few weeks as well as working 6-7 days a week for the past month and a half. I do have tomorrow off from work.


I don't honestly think you know the meaning of 'day off' from report of all you usually have planned for such days!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Receiving blankets for babies-- I always use flannel. After my niece told me she REALLY liked the square ones I made for her much better than the purchased rectangular ones, mine have always been square.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope you are both feeling better soon & the sinuses don't get as bad as before. That clot in your leg is a real worry,, hope the blood thinner starts working soon.
Your socks are beautiful!
Take care.



Bulldog said:


> Good Afternoon, my Angels,
> I am sorry I have been lurking and not posting but ever since Jim and I got our pneumonia booster, Tuesday, we have been sick. Me with sinusitis (again) and Jim with a chest cold. I called immediately and got us started on antibiotics. If Jim is no better by Monday, I will see that he gets to the Doctor. We both have bad coughs. Allyson made a run to the drugstore for us this morning, to get a cough suppresent.
> As to my leg, I honestly am at a loss on the treatment. Joyce (flyty1) probably knows more that me. I spent my last twenty years in OB/GYN and retired in 98 so I am obsolete. Dr told me to be up on it and take periodic breaks and apply heat to it. I, on the other hand, have stayed at bedrest mostly with periodic heat. They did not give me any injections (blood thinners) to compensate.just told me to wait for the Xarelto to take its coarse. I dont know that much about Xaretlto.need to research it. I am; however, discouraged as I have been fighting this blood clot since Feb 15th, so I am tired of it all and ready to get rid of this vein and get on with it. It is more sore and tender now. Only painful when I am up a lot. And on top of all this, my Sister is in town and will only be here a few days. She cannot come around until we are better and I would like my short time with her. She has a lot of friends and kids to visit.
> I have knitted very little. I have one cuff to finish with that wonderful Lorna Laces Solemate that was gifted to me. If you get a chance to, do try this yarn. It is wonderful to work with and is suppose to keep your feet cool in hot weather and vice versa in cold weather. I am on the heal of one sock with the Cascade Heritage patterned yarn and am enclosing pictures for Jeanetter. This thread has a shine to it and I love working with it too. You will see the Yarnit my sweet friend sent to me. I dont know why people are so wonderful to me but I am very humbled by it and always pray I can return their kindness in some way or pay it forward.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I got to thinking about this . I have some old practise squares left and I'm sure there could be a few I can use to practise Swiss darning on will have to have look tomorrow
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I am so sorry for the Gwennie. Don't know what is tarnation I did.
> 
> I can hear you laughing, June. I love you dear friend.
> 
> I see Kathy just posted. Feel better now.


My dear Betty, I would never laugh at your Gwennies since I have at least one every week!!
I love your socks...you've become quite the sock knitting expert.
As for posting pictures, if you just tap the Reply button instead of the Quote Reply or the Quick Reply, you'll be able to post your pictures. I hope that will help. Although I'm sure someone else has told you that already!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my 😱😱😍😍 that is brilliant 👍👍👍👍 I love it. I'll be by to pick up half a dozen.


Any time you like.0 xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Clocks go forward one hour here tonight so it's time I was in bed. Had a strange phone call today from my ex who hasn't communicated with me in the last ten years. After a brief conversation he wanted know if I would be around tomorrow morning and he would call back for a longer chat. I know he has been having some health issues and I have a feeling this may be bad news so I cancelled my usual Sunday morning walk and will await the call. Hmmm intriguing!


I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Pacer the boxes are just beautiful. i know you think they would be a easy thing for others to do, but i gotta tell you those look like they would be to intense for me to do. love them. they are a gift in themselves.
i think we are all getting back to normal, sister and i were talking about mom and decided she is more rested these days and seems not to be so rattled. i think she is accepting the loss of dad in the right way. we spent one day looking at old photos and laughing at some of the garbs he and pals had on. dad was a hunk when he was young. i think he knew it too, he always had a smirk on his face. cocky. i think. mom is having a couple dvds made with lots of photos and some music they played at the memorial it will be a while before i can watch it though, i still haven't watched the one of sister. 
sam what good sounding recipes you have this wk. i am going to fix us some chili tomorrow, we had snow again today, not a lot but still. 
i am reading from the back forward some. so i will pop back in later.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kiwifrau said:


> Stunning Pacer.........
> Wonder if I can come this year or not???????


We would love to have you come. Matthew intends on coming as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are so pretty Mary. I can't wait to finally learn to make them.


I do love them as well. I am so glad that you will come to the next KAP and be able to take part in the activities.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nittergma said:


> Pacer, I love the boxes! I remember doing ok making them last year until the last part,maybe I'll get it this year (I think I still have the instructions maybe I'll practice). It's such a nice thing to know how to make.


Try getting as far as you can and bring your papers to that point. Then we will be able to work on what is stumping you and get you the rest of the way.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Betty those socks are gorgevous, most dorset buttons are embroidereď but l got carried away and beaded this one. It is 3 inches across xx.


That is pretty!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Any time you like.0 xx


I'll be sure to call when I'm I town 👍👍


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just past 930 pm and I may have only worked 4 hours tonight but I am exhausted. Have to be at work tomorrow for 7 am. Hugs to all. Goodnight.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We have missed you, dear Donna. It is always a pleasure to hear from you and to hear of the positive news about your mom.

Take care and remember that we love you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments on the boxes. Part of the beauty is finding origami paper that folds into beautiful designs. I am blessed to have a few stores here that carry a variety. The paper has to have several sheets that are exactly the same so that the symmetry can happen. I use solid colored paper for the bottoms so that the tops can stand out more. I do want to make about 10 more for gifting to my knitting group. They won't take me too long.

I do want to express my condolences to those who have lost loved ones. You have been in my thoughts and prayers. I don't comment much while I am working these long hours as I struggle to stay awake past 6 PM. Sometimes I nod off while reading posts on the computer. Julie, you are correct in the interpretation of my day off. I will have to do dishes and laundry tomorrow as well as knit on a retirement gift that will be given on Tuesday. I am just knitting up some dish clothes with birds on them and putting them with a kitchen towel that also has a bird on it. I am gifting them with a bird house for this lady. She loves to bird watch with her husband so it will be appropriate for her. She gifted me a large bag of yarn this week as she is preparing to move. She says she likes knitted dish clothes, but not crocheted ones and she only crochets. I received a variety of yarns from her so most of it will be used for the church's baby sweaters.

I have viewed a few pictures from Feats of socks. I saw them on facebook and they are impressive. I hope everyone will have an opportunity to see the creativity of this group of knitters. 

I did treat myself to a night out. I went to see the musical, Legally Blonde. It was being performed by our local junior high school. The students did fabulous.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Cleaned all day, so when. Leave tomorrow to go back to work the house will be ready for Easter company. Not user who or how many.
The boxes are so great, I can not imagine how they are done.
Betty your socks are perfect.
Condolences to all. So many have had losses lately.
Have been having a lot of pain this past week, from my feet up to my knees. It is always something. Not sure what is causing it.
The temperatures today made it to forty today. Last weekend, in the 70's. But the sun was out and it was so nice to see that. Tonight is supposed to be rain and snow. 
Hugs to all!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Railyn said:


> .
> Has anyone tried making them with yellow, red or orange Peppers???????
> 
> Yes, I make peppers with all colors of peppers, sometime in the same batch if the peppers are on sale in a package of mixed colors. I think they taste about the same as with the green but look a lot more interesting. The colored ones don't repeat on me either like the green ones. FYI there are also purple ones but they don't keep their nice color when cooked.


Thanks, purple sounds interesting, perhaps would use those in a salad.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> good idea.....right now I have the seat covered by a blanket...


Ah! ha! Smart Lady, lol!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I hope you can come! Tami has the registration forms available now. Send her a PM!


How do I find out which Tami?

I know to go into Private Messages.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I use whatever colour I have to hand- often in the same batch!


Just wasn't sure if the taste would be the same. Seems it's worth a try!
Will have to look for the Purple ones as well, those will go into a salad for sure.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> We would love to have you come. Matthew intends on coming as well.


I am really thinking of it, just need to contact Tami by PM, will try tomorrow morning and then see when the dates are.

Shall have to look on Google Maps for directions etc., etc.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Now I'm really off to bed, lol!

Hugs to all.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Not doing well tonight-- head totally stopped up and nothing helps. Plus I've hit a snag on the "Second Chance" shawl on row 17-- thought I'd made a mistake but now think I did not but still checking. 

Condolences to several who have lost friends and family members. Prayers for those with serious problems of all sorts. 

Thanks for the pix of projects-- always fun to see what you are doing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> How do I find out which Tami?
> 
> I know to go into Private Messages.


If you click on her avatar, it will take you to a page where you will see, send PM


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie...Condolenses for you, DH, and family in regard to the death of DH's cousin. Traveling mercies for you as you travel to Coronation, Alberta.


~~~ditto....safe travels & condolences to you and the family.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Betty those socks are gorgevous, most dorset buttons are embroidereď but l got carried away and beaded this one. It is 3 inches across xx.


~~~Like a spider web sparkling with morning dew.....beautiful!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Betty, I just have to tell you how much I enjoy your "books." You are so attentive to everyone here, and so caring, that it really is quite heartwarming. And as for being a heathen, I don't think you really have to worry about that just because you can't make it to church one time. Besides, I read somewhere years ago that God does make house calls, and I find that a very comforting thought.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is this the father of your kids? I hope for their sake it's not bad news.


~~~my thought, too.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My dear Betty, I would never laugh at your Gwennies since I have at least one every week!!
> I love your socks...you've become quite the sock knitting expert.
> As for posting pictures, if you just tap the Reply button instead of the Quote Reply or the Quick Reply, you'll be able to post your pictures. I hope that will help. Although I'm sure someone else has told you that already!
> Hugs,
> Junek


~~~I didn't know that either. Thanks, June!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the boxes. Part of the beauty is finding origami paper that folds into beautiful designs. I am blessed to have a few stores here that carry a variety. The paper has to have several sheets that are exactly the same so that the symmetry can happen. I use solid colored paper for the bottoms so that the tops can stand out more. I do want to make about 10 more for gifting to my knitting group. They won't take me too long.
> 
> I do want to express my condolences to those who have lost loved ones. You have been in my thoughts and prayers. I don't comment much while I am working these long hours as I struggle to stay awake past 6 PM. Sometimes I nod off while reading posts on the computer. Julie, you are correct in the interpretation of my day off. I will have to do dishes and laundry tomorrow as well as knit on a retirement gift that will be given on Tuesday. I am just knitting up some dish clothes with birds on them and putting them with a kitchen towel that also has a bird on it. I am gifting them with a bird house for this lady. She loves to bird watch with her husband so it will be appropriate for her. She gifted me a large bag of yarn this week as she is preparing to move. She says she likes knitted dish clothes, but not crocheted ones and she only crochets. I received a variety of yarns from her so most of it will be used for the church's baby sweaters.
> 
> ...


I suspected as much! But I am glad you went to the show- at least you would be sitting down!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Think I got it sorted Julie!


Thank you Kate and Julie for the summary. If anyone has sent an email for KAP, please bare with me until Monday. We are away and I did not bring the computer. I can access my regular email and the internet, but not the KAP email. My apologies. Down to 26% battery on my phone. Will visit later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Kate and Julie for the summary. If anyone has sent an email for KAP, please bare with me until Monday. We are away and I did not bring the computer. I can access my regular email and the internet, but not the KAP email. My apologies. Down to 26% battery on my phone. Will visit later.


Think how we felt the weekend the whole KP went off the 'net! Talk about withdrawal symptoms. Did you not take your charger?


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

How are things going Julie?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> How are things going Julie?


Fairly slowly, Spider! But it is good to be able to do the washing. Making new friends at church, which is also good!


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

I have not posted this year, 2015, due to severe personal and health problems. I have been diagnosed with very serious Congestive Heart Failure with Atrial Fibrillation. i was not able to tolerate the Warfarin which is supposed to prevent blood clots and a possible stroke. The Warfarin caused my nose to drip blood and caused very black bruises on me. I have a cough which almost lays me out in the floor. That is my physical problem.
On top of that, I have a sister who is causing me unbelievable stress. The stress is really hard on my heart. She is a first-born child who was married to an only child and she has a huge sense of entitlement. Although she is 77 years old, she feels the world should turn on her wishes and desires. I have been trying to not interact with her as it is so stressful. She sent me an e-mail yesterday which accuses me of causing the death of my second child (this is to force me to communicate with her). If anything has been difficult to bear, it was the death of this beloved child in my 20's. I cannot believe anyone could be so cruel for their own gain. How could anyone do this?
It is not known if my heart is going to be able to stand up to this onslaught. So far, Spring has not been too sunshiney.
StellaK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I have not posted this year, 2015, due to severe personal and health problems. I have been diagnosed with very serious Congestive Heart Failure with Atrial Fibrillation. i was not able to tolerate the Warfarin which is supposed to prevent blood clots and a possible stroke. The Warfarin caused my nose to drip blood and caused very black bruises on me. I have a cough which almost lays me out in the floor. That is my physical problem.
> On top of that, I have a sister who is causing me unbelievable stress. The stress is really hard on my heart. She is a first-born child who was married to an only child and she has a huge sense of entitlement. Although she is 77 years old, she feels the world should turn on her wishes and desires. I have been trying to not interact with her as it is so stressful. She sent me an e-mail yesterday which accuses me of causing the death of my second child (this is to force me to communicate with her). If anything has been difficult to bear, it was the death of this beloved child in my 20's. I cannot believe anyone could be so cruel for their own gain. How could anyone do this?
> It is not known if my heart is going to be able to stand up to this onslaught. So far, Spring has not been too sunshiney.
> StellaK


You have my absolute sympathy on this- I don't have an older sister to be manipulating me (or attempting to) but the death of a child is something I understand only too well. I will keep you in prayer.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I will give it a try because I would really like to do small flowers and other things but I did try when I was first learning to knit and it was a disaster . You are right I should learn
> Sonja


I am sure you could manage it with practice. You are such a good knitter.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Sam says: "I feel so bad when I correct hickory about her licking  she looks at me with those soulful eyes I know she is saying what did I do? I am going into the pet store this week and see what they have for ear mites and see if that will also help."

Where is Hickory licking, is it her paws or ears? Is she a cat or a dog? If it's ear mites you'd see the black droppings. Are you able to see those?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Known around here as "the burst balloon syndrome" - you keep going when you have to & then collapse when it's all over. Take care and be good to yourself for a while. {{{hugs}}}


 :thumbup: "Burst balloon syndrome"... I like that. 

I am being good to myself.... I have even said no to DD two days in a row for babysitting. Mind you I love having her, but I have other things I need to catch up on, including just lying on the couch now and then.

Have corned beef cooking at the moment for tea tonight and will add carrots and cabbage to it and of course mashed potatoes. Then tomorrow I will put left over meat in food processor and make patties for mum.

I propose a (((((((GROUP HUG ))))))))) Take care everyone.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Stella, have missed you. Know you are from Mojave desert. Your sister sounds beyond cruel. You are too good hearted to have that abuse. I am so sorry. The loss of a child is tragic enough without someone adding insult. Hugs please learn to build and keep boundaries from toxic people. If you don't know how to build boundaries counseling can help.
Spoke with my younger daughter today. She is a psychiatrist who believes nutrition can heal. She told me to read "Green Brain". Got it on my Kindle. But haven't read it much as older DD, DSIL, DGS, and girlfriend came for visit and dinner. Lovely seeing them.
But recommend book for anyone dealing with autoimmune disease including diabetes.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am going to attempt to share some pictures of the origami boxes that I have been making these past few weeks. It is also what I taught to some people at KAP and will bring again this year.


Wow! They are really good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . I'm fairly calm at the moment it will be once he gets his scan on Monday and waiting for the results when I will start to get antsy
> Sonja


Will be thinking of you over the next couple of days.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Most definitely the shot has made me able to get out in the garden. I had gotten so that it hurt so much (in my hip area) just trying to walk or stand for more than a few minutes. Like I said I still had to take some pain meds but before that didn't even help. It felt so good to be able to be out doing what little I was able to do. I'm planning on doing more tomorrow for sure.


I am so glad that the injection has given you enough relief to be able to get out and about more.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is this the father of your kids? I hope for their sake it's not bad news.


Angelam..... ditto from me


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

StellK, I'm sorry to hear you have to be accused and reminded of such a tragic event. I so hope and pray you're able to stay away from contact with her for your health's sake.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear from you Kathy. Sounds like you're getting lots of traveling. Hope your able to get your mani pedi, sounds nice, especially since I'm sitting here bare foot and my feet are cold. Better go warm them up.


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sam, great beginning. Will check out the recipes later.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nittergma said:


> StellK, I'm sorry to hear you have to be accused and reminded of such a tragic event. I so hope and pray you're able to stay away from contact with her for your health's sake.


Ditto.....


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello dear friends, it's been a while and so much has happened in the last couple of weeks that I won't be able to comment on everything. Thanks to Kate and Julie for this week's summaries and to Margaret as well for your huge contribution as these summaries are really a godsend to someone like me.

So where to begin? I want to send my condolences to those who have lost loved ones in the last couple of weeks. I hope the farewells were not too difficult and that the sadness is helped by good memories. Hugs to all of you.

To those of you with health issues and waiting anxiously for results of scans and tests for yourselves or loved ones, good wishes for the best possible outcome and healing vibes wherever they are needed.

Julie, sorry to hear about your latest problems with that dreadful landlord. I hope there is a satisfactory solution to this one for you.

Gwen, love what you did with your craft storage! And that is some collection of yarn that you have. Sure that is not a yarn store you were showing us photos of!

I have not been well for the last week or so. The worst aches and pains I have had in years but I don't think it was either the RA or FM this time. It was more like flu symptoms except apart from the aches and pains I had no other symptoms except a slight fever. More than a week on, the aches are easing but I am still lethargic and off my food (not that being off food is too much of a problem!) All this started the week of my farewells at school so I couldn't even take some sick days! 

All the farewells for my retirement went well. The whole school assembly which was the one I dreaded the most was lovely and I managed to get through my speech without using my notes and the box of tissues I had taken with me. Shared a lovely Lebanese banquet one night with a number of close colleagues and finished the week off with staff drinks after school one afternoon with more speeches (where I did shed a few tears) Received some beautiful gifts, including a couple of skeins of a cobalt blue yarn from a colleague who also knits and a gorgeous sapphire and pearl pendant from the staff. And now there are only 3 more working days for me after more than 40 years teaching. It's time!

Beautiful autumn weather here in Sydney. Cooler nights which are great for sleeping and lovely sunny, warm days - long may it last! One of the highlights on the Sydney calendar is the Royal Agricultural Show which is on at this time of year for a couple of weeks. It is where the country areas of the state showcase the best of country produce to us city slickers - kind of like a state fair in the US. We have not been for a number of years but will try go this year for a nostalgic visit.

Currently watching the final of the World Cup in cricket. Traditional rivals, Australia and New Zealand. NZ batted first and did not score a lot of runs (only 184) so hopefully we can chase that total down easily. Bet Margaret is also watching!

Hope everyone has a good week. Stay safe and well. Happy knitting!
Denise


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: "Burst balloon syndrome"... I like that.
> 
> I am being good to myself.... I have even said no to DD two days in a row for babysitting. Mind you I love having her, but I have other things I need to catch up on, including just lying on the couch now and then.
> 
> ...


I am in on that one!, and another (((((((((((((((((((((((((group hug))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lovely to hear from you *Nicho (Denise)* I have been wondering how those last days were going- I gather NZ has only to let Australia make three more runs, and they are in an irretrievable position. Bummer I had hoped they might have done a little better!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am in on that one!, and another (((((((((((((((((((((((((group hug))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey, first day of British summertime!

I am in on the group hug. Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them.

Off now to get some sewing done.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am in on that one!, and another (((((((((((((((((((((((((group hug))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey, first day of British summertime!
> 
> I am in on the group hug. Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them.
> 
> Off now to get some sewing done.


Good morning/late evening Purple!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi , Cathy! I am glad you are putting your foot down and taking some restful time!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I have not posted this year, 2015, due to severe personal and health problems. I have been diagnosed with very serious Congestive Heart Failure with Atrial Fibrillation. i was not able to tolerate the Warfarin which is supposed to prevent blood clots and a possible stroke. The Warfarin caused my nose to drip blood and caused very black bruises on me. I have a cough which almost lays me out in the floor. That is my physical problem.
> On top of that, I have a sister who is causing me unbelievable stress. The stress is really hard on my heart. She is a first-born child who was married to an only child and she has a huge sense of entitlement. Although she is 77 years old, she feels the world should turn on her wishes and desires. I have been trying to not interact with her as it is so stressful. She sent me an e-mail yesterday which accuses me of causing the death of my second child (this is to force me to communicate with her). If anything has been difficult to bear, it was the death of this beloved child in my 20's. I cannot believe anyone could be so cruel for their own gain. How could anyone do this?
> It is not known if my heart is going to be able to stand up to this onslaught. So far, Spring has not been too sunshiney.
> StellaK


I am so sorry for your stress, and am hoping you DO NOT reply to your spoiled sister. You know that you are not responsible for anyone's death, so try to ignore her. I am hoping your doctor will put you on one of the newer drugs, such as Xeralto. It is wonderful and has the added benefit of not needing more than monthly blood level checks. Prayers for you and glad that you posted.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi , Cathy! I am glad you are putting your foot down and taking some restful time!


Yep.... :thumbup:

I even got outside today and swept, cobwebbed, along the whole back of the house and did the window screens. AND rested for a while also.

Whats the latest on the fence saga?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

StellaK said:


> I have not posted this year, 2015, due to severe personal and health problems. I have been diagnosed with very serious Congestive Heart Failure with Atrial Fibrillation. i was not able to tolerate the Warfarin which is supposed to prevent blood clots and a possible stroke. The Warfarin caused my nose to drip blood and caused very black bruises on me. I have a cough which almost lays me out in the floor. That is my physical problem.
> On top of that, I have a sister who is causing me unbelievable stress. The stress is really hard on my heart. She is a first-born child who was married to an only child and she has a huge sense of entitlement. Although she is 77 years old, she feels the world should turn on her wishes and desires. I have been trying to not interact with her as it is so stressful. She sent me an e-mail yesterday which accuses me of causing the death of my second child (this is to force me to communicate with her). If anything has been difficult to bear, it was the death of this beloved child in my 20's. I cannot believe anyone could be so cruel for their own gain. How could anyone do this?
> It is not known if my heart is going to be able to stand up to this onslaught. So far, Spring has not been too sunshiney.
> StellaK


Stella I'm so sorry to hear you have all this added stress on top of all your medical problems. It is so cruel. You know you have all at this tea party sending gentle hugs to you. x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep.... :thumbup:
> 
> I even got outside today and swept, cobwebbed, along the whole back of the house and did the window screens. AND rested for a while also.
> 
> Whats the latest on the fence saga?


We have run out of contractors- and I have been asked to look for someone else- I will go on to the local Courier website and see what I can find.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends, it's been a while and so much has happened in the last couple of weeks that I won't be able to comment on everything. Thanks to Kate and Julie for this week's summaries and to Margaret as well for your huge contribution as these summaries are really a godsend to someone like me.
> 
> So where to begin? I want to send my condolences to those who have lost loved ones in the last couple of weeks. I hope the farewells were not too difficult and that the sadness is helped by good memories. Hugs to all of you.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Denise. I'm glad your farewells went well and you didn't need too many tissues! Sounds like you had a great send off. And now enjoy your retirement - it won't be long before you wonder how you ever had time to work!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I am sure you could manage it with practice. You are such a good knitter.


Thank you and I'm in on the group (((((hug))))
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey, first day of British summertime!
> 
> I am in on the group hug. Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them.
> 
> Off now to get some sewing done.


Good Morning it's overcast here but no rain. We have had a very dry mild and sunny winter and now we seem to be having days were they start of grey and then turn sunny so you don't know what to wear . So confusing and it doesn't take much to confuse me lately 😄
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Good Morning it's overcast here but no rain. We have had a very dry mild and sunny winter and now we seem to be having days were they start of grey and then turn sunny so you don't know what to wear . So confusing and it doesn't take much to confuse me lately 😄
> Sonja


I can relate to that. I started off today with a singlet top under a long sleeve one, changed to taking the singlet top off then a couple of hours later changed totally into a short sleeve top. Then by 5pm added a fleece jacket. :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Stella - So sorry to hear of your health problems and your troubles with your sister. Hard to believe anyone could be that cruel. You have to try to distance yourself from her and ignore her e-mails, I wouldn't even open them if reading them is going to upset you. {{{hugs}}}
Sassafrass - Thank you for telling me about that book, I must go look it up. My brother is diabetic and also has a severe heart condition (caused they now think by the undiagnosed diabetes) and he has stopped taking his insulin as it was causing him to feel so ill and bringing on chest pains. He says he would rather live for 5 years feeling semi-reasonable as 10 feeling lousy....I can sympathise, but it is still a terrible worry. He was taking a huge amount of insulin (which is probably part if the problem) as his body is so resistant to it - his doctor said he was on enough to kill anyone else ...reassuring! :shock: I will tell him about this book and hopefully it might help him.

Edit - Could you please tell me who wrote the book as I can't find it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nicho,


HAPPY RETIREMENT!!

May your days be filled with loved ones and lots of laughter. I can say, from experience, that now you can still fill your days with many wonderful, interesting things. Life is really never boring with books, music, travel, and of course, KTP. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just a quick visit- spent the day watching the cricket- and we won the WOrld Cup.! YEAh to the Aussies. After playing well for the whole series NZ didn't put up much of a show today but they did very well to get where they did. So I am thrilled indeed. 
Spent the whole game knitting- for a change a sock! And sitting in front of me at the computer is a sock as well. I thought I would be sick of them but no. Need to work out what else to do. 
Well I will start Spring Plumage which is a cardigan basec on the Dreambird- I'm much more likely to wear it as a cardigan. Will download it onto my iPad and into my Knitcompanion app which should make it easier to follow where I am up to I hope. But firsts need to finsih the socks I was working on today (they are the club socks which need to be finished within about 2 weeks if I am going to keep up my effort of finishing them on time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Stella, have missed you. Know you are from Mojave desert. Your sister sounds beyond cruel. You are too good hearted to have that abuse. I am so sorry. The loss of a child is tragic enough without someone adding insult. Hugs please learn to build and keep boundaries from toxic people. If you don't know how to build boundaries counseling can help.
> Spoke with my younger daughter today. She is a psychiatrist who believes nutrition can heal. She told me to read "Green Brain". Got it on my Kindle. But haven't read it much as older DD, DSIL, DGS, and girlfriend came for visit and dinner. Lovely seeing them.
> But recommend book for anyone dealing with autoimmune disease including diabetes.


I will be checking this out.  :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I've got a brim no hat yet but I have brim with a pattern in it and eyelets to thread ribbon through and down to 108 stitches should get easier as I will soon start to decrease more stitches .
> Sonja


Looks lovely, should make a beautiful hat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are still lovely even if you don't put a face on them . I don't think I will be any good at duplicate stitch either . I think I might look for a pattern using intarsia or maybe adjust the pattern I have
> Sonja


I'm with you and Melody- intarisa for me too. It's sewing otherwise! Though havin gsadi that I do have a pair of socks that I gave up with and decided to try duplicate stitch. Must aim to finsih them for one of the other places that want us to dispaly socks. As they are all council related can't have too many the same.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just a quick visit- spent the day watching the cricket- and we won the WOrld Cup.! YEAh to the Aussies. After playing well for the whole series NZ didn't put up much of a show today but they did very well to get where they did. So I am thrilled indeed.
> Spent the whole game knitting- for a change a sock! And sitting in front of me at the computer is a sock as well. I thought I would be sick of them but no. Need to work out what else to do.
> Well I will start Spring Plumage which is a cardigan basec on the Dreambird- I'm much more likely to wear it as a cardigan. Will download it onto my iPad and into my Knitcompanion app which should make it easier to follow where I am up to I hope. But firsts need to finsih the socks I was working on today (they are the club socks which need to be finished within about 2 weeks if I am going to keep up my effort of finishing them on time.


Darowil, Pretty soon you will need a nickname to do with socks. :wink: Rather amazing all you have done and the exhibition shows for them. Congratulations to you and our other Australians for winning the World Cup. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nittergma, Hope you got those feet warmed up. I for one can't believe the difference on how the wool socks I knit keep my feet so much warmer than acrylic socks I have always had. :thumbup: :thumbup: Hope the thinning down on the number of animals makes life easier and isn't too hard emotionally.

Sugarsugar, Good for you taking a few days for yourself. :thumbup: You have given so much to others and need it for sure.

Purple, It is always so nice to see your smile. You accomplish so much and really make each day count.

StellaK, I find that unbelievable cruel for your sister to say what she said to you. There is no excuse for that...NONE. Lots of support for you here. I'm saddened to hear about the physical problems you are having. I am familiar with the seriousness of congestive heart failure and atrial fibrillation. I see flyty1n suggested a drug for your doctor to try. Hope that one works better. I love your avatar with that smile and laugh. Between the doctor and us, we need to get you back to that. Don't even do email for a while, or at least don't open hers, but I'm thinking even seeing one from her would upset you. You don't need stress. I can you have a zest for life and illness and your sister are hard. Hang in there. There is help.

Julie, What is it with these fencing people. I remember when we had the fellow knock part of our fence down and we couldn't even get one contractor to come out and look at it. They must have so much work that they don't mind missing out on jobs. It will make life so much easier when you can just open the door and Ringo can step outside to smell the flowers and water them.
;-) 

KateB, I love that Burst Balloon Syndrome too. :thumbup: Perfect for that situation.

Kehinkle, Glad you are getting lots of work and hope the roads are better now. Hope you got your mani-pedi. I really should get one. I've only had 3 and the last one I got the young girl cut me a bit so I need to pay a little more at a better place. It sure did get cold again didn't it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DGS's team won the baseball game. Don't remember the score but it was fun to watch I ; just COLD!
> 
> I actually worked a little in the yard before going to the game. Haven't been able to do it for a few years and so enjoyed it. I loaded up on pain pills and just did it. I didn't get a whole lot done; just used the tree loppers and cut down some random, scraggly small trees/bushes that had sprouted up over the past 2 years and pruned my hydragea bush. Still have a little bit to do but was really having some breathing issues. Pollen is just a killer for me and the pine trees are really getting ready to be in full pollen bloom not to mention everything else. It did feel good to be outside though and doing a bit of yard work. Will try to get some more done either later today or tomorrow. DH is cutting the back area right now. I'll still need him to cut a couple of things for me that I just don't have the strength to do.


Congrats to your Grandson.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have run out of contractors- and I have been asked to look for someone else- I will go on to the local Courier website and see what I can find.


Wish you were nearer I know a really good 'fencer,' but I don't think he travels! :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DGS's team won the baseball game. Don't remember the score but it was fun to watch I ; just COLD!
> 
> I actually worked a little in the yard before going to the game. Haven't been able to do it for a few years and so enjoyed it. I loaded up on pain pills and just did it. I didn't get a whole lot done; just used the tree loppers and cut down some random, scraggly small trees/bushes that had sprouted up over the past 2 years and pruned my hydragea bush. Still have a little bit to do but was really having some breathing issues. Pollen is just a killer for me and the pine trees are really getting ready to be in full pollen bloom not to mention everything else. It did feel good to be outside though and doing a bit of yard work. Will try to get some more done either later today or tomorrow. DH is cutting the back area right now. I'll still need him to cut a couple of things for me that I just don't have the strength to do.


Congrats to your Grandson.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm with you and Melody- intarisa for me too. It's sewing otherwise! Though havin gsadi that I do have a pair of socks that I gave up with and decided to try duplicate stitch. Must aim to finsih them for one of the other places that want us to dispaly socks. As they are all council related can't have too many the same.


I've tried duplicate stitch and can't quite get it but I am determined to master it. You can repair whole sections of a sweater that is stained with duplicate stitch. Not that I have a sweater that is stained. :XD: :XD: :XD: Just when I think I have it I am lost again.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Congrats to your Grandson.


A Gwennie to Gwennie!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I am going to try these without the chilli powder though not keen on that kind of heat
> Sonja


I was in a specialty shop and they had chili powder with different strengths. I got a mild one and it was lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, I just saw where it is MSM you use. I couldn't remember who used what and I got the one that starts with D, think it is DSMO. I will be sure and get the MSM next time but I do think the one I got helped too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Darowil - Glad it all went okay with the funeral and it sounds as though your Feats in Socks was successful. Is it just a one day event?


No- the socks stay up till the end of APril, but won't be much to do know that it is up and the launch out the way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am going to attempt to share some pictures of the origami boxes that I have been making these past few weeks. It is also what I taught to some people at KAP and will bring again this year.


They are really beutiful. What size are they?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations *Nico!*


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I've got a brim no hat yet but I have brim with a pattern in it and eyelets to thread ribbon through and down to 108 stitches should get easier as I will soon start to decrease more stitches .
> Sonja


Wow, is that ever beautiful!!!! I need to read more and find out who it is for, etc., but just exquisite.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> [red]Congratulations Nico![/red]


PERFECT. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My niece has gone to bed so I will follow suit. See you all tomorrow.
Page 14.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> My niece has gone to bed so I will follow suit. See you all tomorrow.
> Page 14.


Goodnight, sleep well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Those are the best kind of guests!!
> 
> We're off to a birthday party today and then up the lake cottage with DBIL and DSIL...should be a fun time. DSIL and I are doing some Easter crafts and will be talking about KAP.


Yes, it was nice. Hope you have a good time at the party and what fun to go up to the lake cottage. Do you do the decorated eggs?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

After our discussion about people interrupting you when you are counting, I thought this was very apt, if horrible! :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I hope you feel better as the day goes on. Please don't push yourself now since you've already felt sick from not taking care. We love you too much to have you sick.
> My memory isn't really that good. But it seems the more unusual the item, the easier my warped mind can retain it!! LOL!!
> Junek


Thank you June. Can't believe I slept till 12:30 pm yesterday. I was all ready to go to the Bar Mitzvah and then just couldn't go. I know if I push myself too much, which I already had, I will end up like I used to be and just don't want to go back there. I did have DH give me a good description though. He was gone 5 hrs. and the dancing had just begun. It sounded wonderful. Just bad timing for everything happening at the same time.

I figured most had seen the sheep before since it was an old story and now in the recesses of my mind I am starting to remember it too. LOL Life is always a new discovery for me even if it is old. I watched a movie yesterday all the way through and then after I realized that I had watched it before, but only after. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> After our discussion about people interrupting you when you are counting, I thought this was very apt, if horrible! :lol:


Oh No. I'm laughing out loud at this one. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Think I'd better wait for DH to be gone to start my Dreambird again. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, Pretty soon you will need a nickname to do with socks. :wink: Rather amazing all you have done and the exhibition shows for them. Congratulations to you and our other Australians for winning the World Cup. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You could have said I am sorry NZ lost so badly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> nittergma, Hope you got those feet warmed up. I for one can't believe the difference on how the wool socks I knit keep my feet so much warmer than acrylic socks I have always had. :thumbup: :thumbup: Hope the thinning down on the number of animals makes life easier and isn't too hard emotionally.
> 
> Sugarsugar, Good for you taking a few days for yourself. :thumbup: You have given so much to others and need it for sure.
> 
> ...


I wish I knew.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wish you were nearer I know a really good 'fencer,' but I don't think he travels! :lol:


I'd almost be willing to take him on! But could pay only a one way fare!!!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am going to attempt to share some pictures of the origami boxes that I have been making these past few weeks. It is also what I taught to some people at KAP and will bring again this year.


Those are absolutely gorgeous, Pacer!! There are so many talented people in this group!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thank you. They take me about 15 minutes to make each box, but I have made approximately 60 boxes in the past few weeks as well as working 6-7 days a week for the past month and a half. I do have tomorrow off from work.


After hearing all you do, I constantly wonder when you have time to breathe!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Well well well....caught up! Feels good, even if it temporary. The "elite eight" games in college basketball have begun. We don't watch basketball until the March Madness NCAA tournament starts. DH gets fully engrossed. I check it out now and again. One more week+ of this to go (finishes Easter Monday evening).
> 
> I posted on last week's KTP after the new one started, so I'll post again. The 1st square I made with the tweed stitch...I did incorrectly....I started a 2nd one and it looks MUCH better! So, I have frogged the first square and will remake that one. Luckily, the needles are size 11 and the yarn is super bulky (6), so it goes quickly. However, these are for week 6, and we have already received week 7 instructions....and week 6 comes on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


That's going to be an interesting afghan!!
Love your organized stash!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> Clocks go forward one hour here tonight so it's time I was in bed. Had a strange phone call today from my ex who hasn't communicated with me in the last ten years. After a brief conversation he wanted know if I would be around tomorrow morning and he would call back for a longer chat. I know he has been having some health issues and I have a feeling this may be bad news so I cancelled my usual Sunday morning walk and will await the call. Hmmm intriguing!


I do hope this isn't bad news, Angela!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Nicho,
> 
> HAPPY RETIREMENT!!
> 
> May your days be filled with loved ones and lots of laughter. I can say, from experience, that now you can still fill your days with many wonderful, interesting things. Life is really never boring with books, music, travel, and of course, KTP. :thumbup:


Happy retirement from me to . So glad your speech went well . It sounds like you had a lovely time even though you were not feeling to good hope you feel better soon so you can enjoy your retirement 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Shrek was a Merino sheep, a castrated male, belonging to South Island, New Zealand, who gained international fame in 2004 owing to his gigantic coat of fleece. Shrek became famous after escaping his enclosure and evading the shearers for six years by hiding in caves. Merino sheep are usually shorn annually but Shrek managed to escape the blade for six years straight. When he was finally caught, the sheep was unrecognizable. He looked like some biblical creature, said John Perriam, Shreks owner.
> 
> Shrek died in 2011 at the age of sixteen.
> 
> Hi Everyone, company left around 2 pm and after a few errands I was in bed. Up to eat and going back to bed, but did want to share Shrek's story. You may have seen it, but new to me and my, but what a story. Shrek's freedom, but how did he ever manage to walk. :shock:


Thanks for the story about Shrek. Had never heard it. Fantastic that he grew so much wool. He must have been freezing after the first shearing.

Hope you enjoyed your company and didn't overdo it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'd almost be willing to take him on! But could pay only a one way fare!!!!!


Maybe he has a wife who will agree for him to travel 😜


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Checking in to post pics of the monster longies. They are far from perfect but that is why I made a practice pair. Tails need to be seen in and face needs to be made.
> 
> Greg made supper. Roast, sweet potato, carrots and corn


Longies are looking good. Looks like Greg could have a chef's job...yummy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I'm with you and Melody- intarisa for me too. It's sewing otherwise! Though havin gsadi that I do have a pair of socks that I gave up with and decided to try duplicate stitch. Must aim to finsih them for one of the other places that want us to dispaly socks. As they are all council related can't have too many the same.


Been looking at the pictures of all the socks . Really nice ones but I do like the idea of the ones with the little pockets on 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I have not posted this year, 2015, due to severe personal and health problems. I have been diagnosed with very serious Congestive Heart Failure with Atrial Fibrillation. i was not able to tolerate the Warfarin which is supposed to prevent blood clots and a possible stroke. The Warfarin caused my nose to drip blood and caused very black bruises on me. I have a cough which almost lays me out in the floor. That is my physical problem.
> On top of that, I have a sister who is causing me unbelievable stress. The stress is really hard on my heart. She is a first-born child who was married to an only child and she has a huge sense of entitlement. Although she is 77 years old, she feels the world should turn on her wishes and desires. I have been trying to not interact with her as it is so stressful. She sent me an e-mail yesterday which accuses me of causing the death of my second child (this is to force me to communicate with her). If anything has been difficult to bear, it was the death of this beloved child in my 20's. I cannot believe anyone could be so cruel for their own gain. How could anyone do this?
> It is not known if my heart is going to be able to stand up to this onslaught. So far, Spring has not been too sunshiney.
> StellaK


My dear Stella, I am so saddened to hear of your serious health problems. I cannot imagine treating my sister the way yours is treating you. Perhaps you can block her phone calls and her emails so you won't have that stress.
My heart is hurting for you.
I'm keeping you in prayers for better health and happier days.
Hugs, sister if my heart,
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> We've been inundated with basketball for the last month...and it seems the games invariably kick off some of my favorite shows and I have very few favorites.
> Hope everyone who is a sports fan has enjoyed them since I was so frustrated!
> Junek


Me too. Don't know why they have to use so many channels for one sport. :XD:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: "Burst balloon syndrome"... I like that.
> 
> I am being good to myself.... I have even said no to DD two days in a row for babysitting. Mind you I love having her, but I have other things I need to catch up on, including just lying on the couch now and then.
> 
> ...


Good for you making time for yourself that I'm sure you really need after the stress of the past few weeks. Your DD has to realise her baby is her responsibility even as much as you love Serena.
Rest and de-stress.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've tried duplicate stitch and can't quite get it but I am determined to master it. You can repair whole sections of a sweater that is stained with duplicate stitch. Not that I have a sweater that is stained. :XD: :XD: :XD: Just when I think I have it I am lost again.


Someone over on main KP used duplicate stitch to make a flower to cover over a hole on the front of a favourite knitted top and I thought it looked better with the flower 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I've got a brim no hat yet but I have brim with a pattern in it and eyelets to thread ribbon through and down to 108 stitches should get easier as I will soon start to decrease more stitches .
> Sonja


Lookin' good!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I was in a specialty shop and they had chili powder with different strengths. I got a mild one and it was lovely.[/
> 
> I don't mind the sweet chilli but that's it for me . My 2 older sons will eat anything and the hotter or spicier the better
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, is that ever beautiful!!!! I need to read more and find out who it is for, etc., but just exquisite.


Thank you Daralene I just liked the pattern , and have decided to keep the little set when finished in case I ever get a granddaughter 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you June. Can't believe I slept till 12:30 pm yesterday. I was all ready to go to the Bar Mitzvah and then just couldn't go. I know if I push myself too much, which I already had, I will end up like I used to be and just don't want to go back there. I did have DH give me a good description though. He was gone 5 hrs. and the dancing had just begun. It sounded wonderful. Just bad timing for everything happening at the same time.
> 
> I figured most had seen the sheep before since it was an old story and now in the recesses of my mind I am starting to remember it too. LOL Life is always a new discovery for me even if it is old. I watched a movie yesterday all the way through and then after I realized that I had watched it before, but only after. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Enjoying old things as new is another way to remind us how much living we've experienced!!
I was reminded yesterday of a couple of things from my high school years that I'd completely forgotten. It only took the mention of the death of the brother of one of my classmates.
Not surprising, really when you consider it happened half a century ago!! Another reminder of how lucky I am to still be on the planet!! I'm glad you stayed home and rested. I'm sure you wanted to go but sometimes we need the rest!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I still don't know right way to post a picture on here. I have to hit quote reply under someone's post and delete what they said then add my pictures. What is the right way?


Lovely socks and the yarnit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am going to attempt to share some pictures of the origami boxes that I have been making these past few weeks. It is also what I taught to some people at KAP and will bring again this year.


They are very pretty boxes. I love origami. My DH met a Japanese lady a long time ago and she made him a swan. I still have it and love to look at it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I have not posted this year, 2015, due to severe personal and health problems. I have been diagnosed with very serious Congestive Heart Failure with Atrial Fibrillation. i was not able to tolerate the Warfarin which is supposed to prevent blood clots and a possible stroke. The Warfarin caused my nose to drip blood and caused very black bruises on me. I have a cough which almost lays me out in the floor. That is my physical problem.
> On top of that, I have a sister who is causing me unbelievable stress. The stress is really hard on my heart. She is a first-born child who was married to an only child and she has a huge sense of entitlement. Although she is 77 years old, she feels the world should turn on her wishes and desires. I have been trying to not interact with her as it is so stressful. She sent me an e-mail yesterday which accuses me of causing the death of my second child (this is to force me to communicate with her). If anything has been difficult to bear, it was the death of this beloved child in my 20's. I cannot believe anyone could be so cruel for their own gain. How could anyone do this?
> It is not known if my heart is going to be able to stand up to this onslaught. So far, Spring has not been too sunshiney.
> StellaK


Stella sounds like a terrible year for you indeed. And stress from your sister is not needed at all- especially worrying as it could such a terrible result.
Is it worth just ignoring all her emails- delte them without looking at them? I know you can block people from ringing on your phone wonder if you can do something similar on email. You could mark them as spam I would think so they go into spam and not your inbox.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that's what I thought....very pretty.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Like a spider web sparkling with morning dew.....beautiful!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends, it's been a while and so much has happened in the last couple of weeks that I won't be able to comment on everything. Thanks to Kate and Julie for this week's summaries and to Margaret as well for your huge contribution as these summaries are really a godsend to someone like me.
> 
> So where to begin? I want to send my condolences to those who have lost loved ones in the last couple of weeks. I hope the farewells were not too difficult and that the sadness is helped by good memories. Hugs to all of you.
> 
> ...


I sure was watching. It was wonderful as an Australian. And what about the crowd? 93,013 the largest crowd to any cricket match in Australia ever. wonder how many watched it?

3 days of work left. How wonderful.; Maybe you could come over here some time?
Hope you start to feel better soon- maybe once you finish work you can rest?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Stella I am so sorry that life has been so difficult for you lately particularly. I will have you in prayers for both your health and for the stress caused by your sister. Sending you healing vibes and angles wings to wrap you in love. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


StellaK said:


> I have not posted this year, 2015, due to severe personal and health problems. I have been diagnosed with very serious Congestive Heart Failure with Atrial Fibrillation. i was not able to tolerate the Warfarin which is supposed to prevent blood clots and a possible stroke. The Warfarin caused my nose to drip blood and caused very black bruises on me. I have a cough which almost lays me out in the floor. That is my physical problem.
> On top of that, I have a sister who is causing me unbelievable stress. The stress is really hard on my heart. She is a first-born child who was married to an only child and she has a huge sense of entitlement. Although she is 77 years old, she feels the world should turn on her wishes and desires. I have been trying to not interact with her as it is so stressful. She sent me an e-mail yesterday which accuses me of causing the death of my second child (this is to force me to communicate with her). If anything has been difficult to bear, it was the death of this beloved child in my 20's. I cannot believe anyone could be so cruel for their own gain. How could anyone do this?
> It is not known if my heart is going to be able to stand up to this onslaught. So far, Spring has not been too sunshiney.
> StellaK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to hear from you *Nicho (Denise)* I have been wondering how those last days were going- I gather NZ has only to let Australia make three more runs, and they are in an irretrievable position. Bummer I had hoped they might have done a little better!


They did well to get as far as they did- no doubt I think that us and you were the 2 best teams in the competion this time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Goodnight, sleep well.


As I am back here you can see I didn't sleep!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nicho so glad the speeches went so well; knew they would. It sounds as if you were given much respect and honor for your many years as a teacher. Well deserved! Hope you will be able to come to the KAP in August. Would love to meet you!



nicho said:


> Hello dear friends, it's been a while and so much has happened in the last couple of weeks that I won't be able to comment on everything. Thanks to Kate and Julie for this week's summaries and to Margaret as well for your huge contribution as these summaries are really a godsend to someone like me.
> 
> So where to begin? I want to send my condolences to those who have lost loved ones in the last couple of weeks. I hope the farewells were not too difficult and that the sadness is helped by good memories. Hugs to all of you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wish I could just whisk DH over there; he'd have that fence built in a jiffy. Just ridiculous that it is turned into such a saga. Edit: Tell landlord he needs to fly my DH and his assistant (me!) over to do the job right.


Lurker 2 said:


> We have run out of contractors- and I have been asked to look for someone else- I will go on to the local Courier website and see what I can find.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been looking at the pictures of all the socks . Really nice ones but I do like the idea of the ones with the little pockets on
> Sonja


Those weren't mine. And the little koala was made up as she went- no pattern. I'm skilful with my knitting- but not creative like Elena is. She rarely sticks closely to a pattern if she even uses one. With the pockets she saw a picture in one of my sock books with a bear of soemthing similar in it and these socks were the result.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We can start calling Margaret (new nickname) Sock-it-2-me ....or SockUPied....or ToesUp....or, or........LOL


Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, Pretty soon you will need a nickname to do with socks. :wink: Rather amazing all you have done and the exhibition shows for them. Congratulations to you and our other Australians for winning the World Cup. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations on your retirement Nicho!
Julie, I hope you are able to get your fence up soon. Do you have to take Ringo on a leash every time he needs to go out? I remember doing that with our 3 dogs before we had invisible fence installed, out in all kinds of weather!
Daralene, I have watched movies and then remember I've watched them before after they're over, funny! I like what you said about life being a new adventure, good way to look at it! Things are better without the 2 calves, much easier on the hay to feed them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> We can start calling Margaret (new nickname) Sock-it-2-me ....or SockUPied....or ToesUp....or, or........LOL


Already a sockit2me on main but you have started something now what about sockonthego
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to knit...TTYL!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Stella, please take care of yourself. Your sister's demands are not important compared to that. Keep away from nasty people. Her cruelty is dreadful. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I have not posted this year, 2015, due to severe personal and health problems. I have been diagnosed with very serious Congestive Heart Failure with Atrial Fibrillation. i was not able to tolerate the Warfarin which is supposed to prevent blood clots and a possible stroke. The Warfarin caused my nose to drip blood and caused very black bruises on me. I have a cough which almost lays me out in the floor. That is my physical problem.
> On top of that, I have a sister who is causing me unbelievable stress. The stress is really hard on my heart. She is a first-born child who was married to an only child and she has a huge sense of entitlement. Although she is 77 years old, she feels the world should turn on her wishes and desires. I have been trying to not interact with her as it is so stressful. She sent me an e-mail yesterday which accuses me of causing the death of my second child (this is to force me to communicate with her). If anything has been difficult to bear, it was the death of this beloved child in my 20's. I cannot believe anyone could be so cruel for their own gain. How could anyone do this?
> It is not known if my heart is going to be able to stand up to this onslaught. So far, Spring has not been too sunshiney.
> StellaK


Stella, I don't have a sister, but I do know that I would not tolerate this kind of behaviour. Your sister is very cruel and must be very unhappy. Praying for you.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> After our discussion about people interrupting you when you are counting, I thought this was very apt, if horrible! :lol:


Love it!  Do have that problem.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, Green Brain is by David Pearlmutter, M.D.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, Daralene, I bought the book on Amazon and it's on my Kindle. But we are going to Loma Linda Tuesday so I might buy one at Barnes & Noble to use as loner.
Taking clay sculpture class today so have to run.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Stella, please take care of yourself. Your sister's demands are not important compared to that. Keep away from nasty people. Her cruelty is dreadful. You are in my prayers.


Perfect advise! Delete her emails, don't answer her calls, you dont need that stress added to your health problems. Take care.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Purple, beautiful button, may have to try that if I ever get done all my other projects.

Daralene, take it easy, you have been so busy getting ready for your company, you don't want to get sick, too bad you missed the party last night but better than risking your health.

Nicho, I hope you enjoy your retirement as much as most people seem to. I, like others wonder how I had time to work.

Julie, hope you get the fence issue sorted soon. I saw someone mentioned an invisible fence, would that be an option, I think you just dig a small trench & lay a cable in just below the surface, might be easier then a wooden fence.

Sugar, I'm glad you are taking some time for yourself & getting some couch time, all the stress you have had recently is bound to take a toll.

Well, must hit the shower, there is a Home & Garden show on in Lloydminster this weekend & DH wants to go, I need to do a little shopping so it will work out well.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Stella, I don't have a sister, but I do know that I would not tolerate this kind of behaviour. Your sister is very cruel and must be very unhappy. Praying for you.


Totally agree, that is just cruel. Please find the strength to ignore her for awhile. My sister went through a period where I felt that making my life miserable was the only joy she must have felt I her life. I finally stood up to her and said no more. For your health and happiness do what is best for you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good to see you again Stella


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you click on her avatar, it will take you to a page where you will see, send PM


Thanks, have just sent her a PM.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Maybe he has a wife who will agree for him to travel 😜


There is at least four contractors advertising locally, so I hope to get on to them later today. I have a busy morning with my weaving class, that I hope to get down to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> They did well to get as far as they did- no doubt I think that us and you were the 2 best teams in the competion this time.


I did wonder if maybe they had peaked a little early- I do enjoy a good game of cricket- but this was a real washout from my point of view.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wish I could just whisk DH over there; he'd have that fence built in a jiffy. Just ridiculous that it is turned into such a saga. Edit: Tell landlord he needs to fly my DH and his assistant (me!) over to do the job right.


What a brilliant thought! I'll have to tell him I have had offers from Scotland and Georgia!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We can start calling Margaret (new nickname) Sock-it-2-me ....or SockUPied....or ToesUp....or, or........LOL


I think there is a Sock-it- 2-me isn't there?- but I like Sock-u-pied- being able to handle a little French!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Congratulations on your retirement Nicho!
> Julie, I hope you are able to get your fence up soon. Do you have to take Ringo on a leash every time he needs to go out? I remember doing that with our 3 dogs before we had invisible fence installed, out in all kinds of weather!
> Daralene, I have watched movies and then remember I've watched them before after they're over, funny! I like what you said about life being a new adventure, good way to look at it! Things are better without the 2 calves, much easier on the hay to feed them.


That is right, if he starts to whimper we head out- it is a bit tedious, with the front steps- but the Occupational Therapy Team has been alerted that the doctor does not think they did their job properly last time- so the need for the ramp hopefully will become apparent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, Green Brain is by David Pearlmutter, M.D.


Thanks for that Joy! I am interested in seeing what he has to say.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Purple, beautiful button, may have to try that if I ever get done all my other projects.
> 
> Daralene, take it easy, you have been so busy getting ready for your company, you don't want to get sick, too bad you missed the party last night but better than risking your health.
> 
> ...


But with the number of children playing on my concrete pad better a wooden fence, I think, as an obvious barrier- they love to come hurtling round on their wheely plastic 'bikes'.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did wonder if maybe they had peaked a little early- I do enjoy a good game of cricket- but this was a real washout from my point of view.


Yes- it was a very one sided game of cricket. The NZ vSouth Africa game was a beauty. So was the first Aust v NZ game even though we lost it. The only game we lost was against you and the only game you lost was against us! Fortunately for us we lost the better one to lose. It is interesting as well that we lost the one in NZ while NZ lost the one in Australia. 
Oh well see what happens this summer coming- I think you are heading this way.

And now I am going to head off to bed and try to get some sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- it was a very one sided game of cricket. The NZ vSouth Africa game was a beauty. So was the first Aust v NZ game even though we lost it. The only game we lost was against you and the only game you lost was against us! Fortunately for us we lost the better one to lose. It is interesting as well that we lost the one in NZ while NZ lost the one in Australia.
> Oh well see what happens this summer coming- I think you are heading this way.


The Cricket Team? do you mean? I really am starting to feel the lack of television- so much news I gleaned from that.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, Green Brain is by David Pearlmutter, M.D.


Thank you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Cricket Team? do you mean? I really am starting to feel the lack of television- so much news I gleaned from that.


Yeah the cricket team I hear are heading over here. But first we have the West Indies and England.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I have not posted this year, 2015, due to severe personal and health problems. I have been diagnosed with very serious Congestive Heart Failure with Atrial Fibrillation. i was not able to tolerate the Warfarin which is supposed to prevent blood clots and a possible stroke. The Warfarin caused my nose to drip blood and caused very black bruises on me. I have a cough which almost lays me out in the floor. That is my physical problem.
> On top of that, I have a sister who is causing me unbelievable stress. The stress is really hard on my heart. She is a first-born child who was married to an only child and she has a huge sense of entitlement. Although she is 77 years old, she feels the world should turn on her wishes and desires. I have been trying to not interact with her as it is so stressful. She sent me an e-mail yesterday which accuses me of causing the death of my second child (this is to force me to communicate with her). If anything has been difficult to bear, it was the death of this beloved child in my 20's. I cannot believe anyone could be so cruel for their own gain. How could anyone do this?
> It is not known if my heart is going to be able to stand up to this onslaught. So far, Spring has not been too sunshiney.
> StellaK


~~~Oh, Stella.....loads of encircling comfort and care. You do not deserve this at all. She is a "crazy maker"....don't let her pull you in. You know the truth....live with that. Loads of healing energies to you, too!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: "Burst balloon syndrome"... I like that.
> 
> I am being good to myself.... I have even said no to DD two days in a row for babysitting. Mind you I love having her, but I have other things I need to catch up on, including just lying on the couch now and then.
> 
> ...


~~~Happy to join a {{{{{{group hug}}}}}}!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends, it's been a while and so much has happened in the last couple of weeks that I won't be able to comment on everything. Thanks to Kate and Julie for this week's summaries and to Margaret as well for your huge contribution as these summaries are really a godsend to someone like me.
> 
> So where to begin? I want to send my condolences to those who have lost loved ones in the last couple of weeks. I hope the farewells were not too difficult and that the sadness is helped by good memories. Hugs to all of you.
> 
> ...


~~~Sorry for your aches & pains. Sure hope they did not spoil your retirement festivities. Congrats & good wishes for a rest well-earned! 40 years!!! Quite an accomplishment!

Good luck in the World Cup....but I hesitate to take sides! :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a brilliant thought! I'll have to tell him I have had offers from Scotland and Georgia!


I'm getting adverts about local fencing contractors now, so add Berkshire to the list!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'm getting adverts about local fencing contractors now, so add Berkshire to the list!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sounds like you had a great send off.  And now enjoy your retirement - it won't be long before you wonder how you ever had time to work!


~~~Ain't that the truth!!!
:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Stella - So sorry to hear of your health problems and your troubles with your sister. Hard to believe anyone could be that cruel. You have to try to distance yourself from her and ignore her e-mails, I wouldn't even open them if reading them is going to upset you. {{{hugs}}}
> Sassafrass - Thank you for telling me about that book, I must go look it up. My brother is diabetic and also has a severe heart condition (caused they now think by the undiagnosed diabetes) and he has stopped taking his insulin as it was causing him to feel so ill and bringing on chest pains. He says he would rather live for 5 years feeling semi-reasonable as 10 feeling lousy....I can sympathise, but it is still a terrible worry. He was taking a huge amount of insulin (which is probably part if the problem) as his body is so resistant to it - his doctor said he was on enough to kill anyone else ...reassuring! :shock: I will tell him about this book and hopefully it might help him.
> 
> Edit - Could you please tell me who wrote the book as I can't find it.


~~~I, too, could not find the right book and would like the author's name.
And a VERY good idea about not even opening the emails from your sister. You know they are going to full of venom....you don't need that. Take care of YOU.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I, too, could not find the right book and would like the author's name.
> And a VERY good idea about not even opening the emails from your sister. You know they are going to full of venom....you don't need that. Take care of YOU.


I also thought I had the author's name but I can't find it now- would be very grateful if someone could post it again.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> After our discussion about people interrupting you when you are counting, I thought this was very apt, if horrible! :lol:


~~~Yes, horrible, BUT...he was warned! :XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You could have said I am sorry NZ lost so badly.


~~~One of my DS's best friends is from NZ....he was SO excited...and now so disappointed. Condolences to both of you. :?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~One of my DS's best friends is from NZ....he was SO excited...and now so disappointed. Condolences to both of you. :?


Thanks! It would not have been so bad, if it had not been such a 'white wash'!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I stopped in for a short bit today and now off and running again. I was asked to attend another musical at a local high school. I know a senior in the show so it is his last show at the high school. When I get home, I need to do some laundry and dishes and knitting. 

Nicho...Congratulations on the retirement.

Darowil...Happy to hear that the sock event is going well. 

Stella...Please ignore your sister if she is only trying to upset you. I do hope you will feel better soon.

I am joining in that group hug!!!! Off I go again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it wasn't as though you didn't have lots going on - rest and get your strength back. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> A bit calmer now thanks. I think I need to take some sort of tonic or sustagen , I feel really worn out. Delayed reaction I guess. I was running on adrenalen there for a couple of weeks and now down with a bang. But better the last couple of days.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We can start calling Margaret (new nickname) Sock-it-2-me ....or SockUPied....or ToesUp....or, or........LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Yes, there is a Sock-it-2-me, but isn't it a wonderful name! You are hot with names today. Like the others too.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Already a sockit2me on main but you have started something now what about sockonthego
> Sonja


~~~Or....sock-a-palooza!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just one more weekend june - the final four play on Saturday I think and then the championship game is Monday evening. I was getting tired of them also. --- sam



jknappva said:


> We've been inundated with basketball for the last month...and it seems the games invariably kick off some of my favorite shows and I have very few favorites.
> Hope everyone who is a sports fan has enjoyed them since I was so frustrated!
> Junek


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Have just checked "Google Maps" and they are staying approx a 7 hr drive to Defiance, Ohio. That's pretty good, but I would still allow much longer than that.
Shall now take a few hours here and there checking out around the area of Defiance to see if it would be a possibility for me.
So far have nothing planned for Aug 12 - 20th, so I could spend a few days at KAP and meet lots of you and have lots of fun of course.
I'm excited, still have to check with a friend of mine to see if he would come with me as I don't fancy driving all that way by myself.
Have my fingers crossed.........


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

anxious to see the finished hat. great job on the brim. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yes I've got a brim no hat yet but I have brim with a pattern in it and eyelets to thread ribbon through and down to 108 stitches should get easier as I will soon start to decrease more stitches .
> Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You could have said I am sorry NZ lost so badly.


Wasn't sure I should bring it up.  However I am sorry and I've been there and done that with the Superbowl. Our team, Buffalo Bills," would make it to the Superbowl and NEVER win the big one. When my son was little he asked me to quit taking him to games because it made him so sad as they always lost. Then it was fun to have them win for a while but so much further to fall when they lost the final game. I'm sure all NZ was sad, but nothing to what the members of the team must be feeling. Must be awful to let your whole country down.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Have just checked "Google Maps" and they are staying approx a 7 hr drive to Defiance, Ohio. That's pretty good, but I would still allow much longer than that.
> Shall now take a few hours here and there checking out around the area of Defiance to see if it would be a possibility for me.
> So far have nothing planned for Aug 12 - 20th, so I could spend a few days at KAP and meet lots of you and have lots of fun of course.
> I'm excited, still have to check with a friend of mine to see if he would come with me as I don't fancy driving all that way by myself.
> Have my fingers crossed.........


That's how long it takes me too, so it is possible to do. You would have to add a little time for the border crossing. However, sometimes there has been hardly any wait at all and one time I drove right up to the guard station with no wait at all, except for me trying to get my passport open for him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm hoping it is better than today - when you can hear the wind howl around the corners of the house it is to damn cold. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> Fingers crossed for good weather for you.
> Happy Easter egg hiding.
> Karena


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! It would not have been so bad, if it had not been such a 'white wash'!


~~~I agree.....close games are more comforting...and one doesn't feel so awful..."at least we had a chance"

Our DS lost a national championship in the last minute of the game...0-1. Awful, but they game was even until that very last minute.........I still "weep" for the kids. :thumbdown: :-(


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Have just checked "Google Maps" and they are staying approx a 7 hr drive to Defiance, Ohio. That's pretty good, but I would still allow much longer than that.
> Shall now take a few hours here and there checking out around the area of Defiance to see if it would be a possibility for me.
> So far have nothing planned for Aug 12 - 20th, so I could spend a few days at KAP and meet lots of you and have lots of fun of course.
> I'm excited, still have to check with a friend of mine to see if he would come with me as I don't fancy driving all that way by myself.
> Have my fingers crossed.........


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Where will you be when you are 7 hours away? There are some coming from the north and west...several coming from the east of Defiance.....might be able to catch a ride???? Plus, maybe a couple from the south.....I'll bet we got you covered!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Where will you be when you are 7 hours away? There are some coming from the north and west...several coming from the east of Defiance.....might be able to catch a ride????


I'm in New Tecumseth, ON. An hour north of Toronto.

I would prefer driving myself, as I would make a few detours to see some other places. This way I wouldn't have to rush to be anywhere at any given time.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> That's how long it takes me too, so it is possible to do. You would have to add a little time for the border crossing. However, sometimes there has been hardly any wait at all and one time I drove right up to the guard station with no wait at all, except for me trying to get my passport open for him.


Still have a few US$'s so would be able to buy some wool, not that I need any, lol! Like so many others it's hard to resist not buying any wook though.

Passport is good for another 8 years, hurrah!

Will have a better idea in a few days if it's possible.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> anxious to see the finished hat. great job on the brim. --- sam


I've finished it Sam just .I broke the needle I was using but managed to get all the stitches back on and use the needle to finish it but it seemed to take forever .no more small knitting for a while . Which is fine by me right now . Need to find something that uses size 4mm or above for a while . Will post a picture tomorrow as it's getting dark here and ipad doesn't take good pictures at the best of times 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Have just checked "Google Maps" and they are staying approx a 7 hr drive to Defiance, Ohio. That's pretty good, but I would still allow much longer than that.
> Shall now take a few hours here and there checking out around the area of Defiance to see if it would be a possibility for me.
> So far have nothing planned for Aug 12 - 20th, so I could spend a few days at KAP and meet lots of you and have lots of fun of course.
> I'm excited, still have to check with a friend of mine to see if he would come with me as I don't fancy driving all that way by myself.
> Have my fingers crossed.........


Here's hoping for you ! I can fully understand wanting a co-driver for that distance.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wasn't sure I should bring it up.  However I am sorry and I've been there and done that with the Superbowl. Our team, Buffalo Bills," would make it to the Superbowl and NEVER win the big one. When my son was little he asked me to quit taking him to games because it made him so sad as they always lost. Then it was fun to have them win for a while but so much further to fall when they lost the final game. I'm sure all NZ was sad, but nothing to what the members of the team must be feeling. Must be awful to let your whole country down.


On the news this morning the Captain was quite up-beat. Apparently it is the first NZ team ever to make it to the Finals, although they have been in the Semi's before. I gather there will be changes to the team none-the-less. There are some very disappointed Kiwi's though who had gone at very short notice to Melbourne.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was wondering where you were - hope you get into some warmer weather with some of your loads. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sam, great beginning. Will check out the recipes later.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I agree.....close games are more comforting...and one doesn't feel so awful..."at least we had a chance"
> 
> Our DS lost a national championship in the last minute of the game...0-1. Awful, but they game was even until that very last minute.........I still "weep" for the kids. :thumbdown: :-(


And so much more exciting! Commiserations for your DS- though it may have been some time ago.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

If you hit reply you can post a photo without having to delete anything. That is how I do it.

Thank you Caren, Do I hit the Reply under any post? Know I am sounding stupid here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've finished it Sam just .I broke the needle I was using but managed to get all the stitches back on and use the needle to finish it but it seemed to take forever .no more small knitting for a while . Which is fine by me right now . Need to find something that uses size 4mm or above for a while . Will post a picture tomorrow as it's getting dark here and ipad doesn't take good pictures at the best of times
> Sonja


So glad you were able to recover your stitches- it is a nasty feeling when they are off the cable like that!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad you were able to recover your stitches- it is a nasty feeling when they are off the cable like that!


They were such tiny stitches as well as I was using 2.25 mm needles . I think if someone had come and started talking to me I would have done what was in the picture posted earlier :XD:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you it's turning out a lot better than I thought, lace is just like any other type of knitting just follow the pattern with a bit more muttering thrown in &#128516;
Sonja

Sonja,you are proving to be such an inspiration to me to strive to advance in my knitting skills. There are so many in "our little family" who do such intricate and beautiful work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They were such tiny stitches as well as I was using 2.25 mm needles . I think if someone had come and started talking to me I would have done what was in the picture posted earlier :XD:


ooooh errrrr And that looked SO painful!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I am going to attempt to share some pictures of the origami boxes that I have been making these past few weeks. It is also what I taught to some people at KAP and will bring again this year.

Mary, your boxes are just beautiful. I would have wads of paper trying to get one box together.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well its only 6.30am here and it seems no more sleep for me. Have been awake since 5 :shock: So I have my cuppa in hand and catching up on here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> ooooh errrrr And that looked SO painful!


They didn't even make a satisfying thunk noise when I threw them in the bin


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Bulldog, I am glad you are on Xeralto. Check out more about this medication at

http://www.drugs.com/xarelto.html

Unfortunately, it takes several days for the full action. In the meantime, it is important that you walk around so as to prevent further blood clots. Prayers for you that you will be able to get that vein clot dissolved.
Spent the morning, with my sister, getting the garden ready. Now need to get some pea seed and get it in the ground. Strawberry plot will be worked later. I was too tired and lazy to mow the lawn, am putting that off until later this week. It is a beautiful day here.flyty1

Thank you Joyce. Knew I could depend on you. The pain is not as bad. More sore than anything. I am moving around as told to. I get off of my leg in spurts. Haven't taken any aleve as I was uncomfortable about adding it. Glad you are having pretty weather. Still cold here. We seem to be bouncing between hot days and cold days.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Betty those socks are gorgevous, most dorset buttons are embroidere&#271; but l got carried away and beaded this one. It is 3 inches across xx.

Josephine, your button is gorgeous. I am fascinated by how these are made and you do such a beautiful job of it.

Sonja, can't wait to see your finished hat. I know it is going to be quite elegant.

Carol, I love your stash. I love the square boxes. Good for you getting organized.

Thank You, Katy Nora. I am so glad He does make house calls. I can get our preacher's sermons on the internet and do. I keep notes for my son. He works every day and loves to study the word. PTL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is right, if he starts to whimper we head out- it is a bit tedious, with the front steps- but the Occupational Therapy Team has been alerted that the doctor does not think they did their job properly last time- so the need for the ramp hopefully will become apparent.


That will make things so much easier for you if you are able to get a ramp.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> Thank you it's turning out a lot better than I thought, lace is just like any other type of knitting just follow the pattern with a bit more muttering thrown in 😄
> Sonja
> 
> Sonja,you are proving to be such an inspiration to me to strive to advance in my knitting skills. There are so many in "our little family" who do such intricate and beautiful work.


Thank you Betty you are very kind to say so and I do agree with you that there are many in our little family that are so talented . The pictures of everybodies work are so fantastic it's great to see them 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> If you hit reply you can post a photo without having to delete anything. That is how I do it.
> 
> Thank you Caren, Do I hit the Reply under any post? Know I am sounding stupid here.


Not stupid at all...... yep you can hit reply under any post.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> They were such tiny stitches as well as I was using 2.25 mm needles . I think if someone had come and started talking to me I would have done what was in the picture posted earlier :XD:


 :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They didn't even make a satisfying thunk noise when I threw them in the bin


Oh my dear! what a disappointment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That will make things so much easier for you if you are able to get a ramp.


It will indeed!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Did my 7 to 3 shift today. Feet hurt. Back hurts and head hurts.  Taken 2 Tylenol and feeling some pain relief. 

Going to cast on a pair of monster longies in blue for my great nephew Noah. Do any of you think if I made the face for the longies with felt I could just sew it on. Opinions please . 

Was -12 degrees at 6:30am and windy. This was the flag outside of work when I left at 3:20pm


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Think how we felt the weekend the whole KP went off the 'net! Talk about withdrawal symptoms. Did you not take your charger?


Oh my I remember that, it was horrid. I only had a couple people's email. I still have the snail mail letter you wrote me. The longest days ever.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Did my 7 to 3 shift today. Feet hurt. Back hurts and head hurts.  Taken 2 Tylenol and feeling some pain relief.
> 
> Going to cast on a pair of monster longies in blue for my great nephew Noah. Do any of you think if I made the face for the longies with felt I could just sew it on. Opinions please .
> 
> Was -12 degrees at 6:30am and windy. This was the flag outside of work when I left at 3:20pm


The face might wear out rather quickly, I have found that with other things for children. 
Sending soothing hugs. Boy that fiH is really flying 😳😳


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Clocks went forward here last night but I didn't so even though it's 10.30 pm I am wide awake and I think I will be for a while 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am in on that one!, and another (((((((((((((((((((((((((group hug))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Count me in (((((((((((((((((((group hug)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I also thought I had the author's name but I can't find it now- would be very grateful if someone could post it again.


Julie, it was Grain Brain by David Pearlmutter, M.D.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Clocks went forward here last night but I didn't so even though it's 10.30 pm I am wide awake and I think I will be for a while
> Sonja


Might it be a bit of worry over test results. I do hope they are good. Usually takes me about a week to adjust to the time change.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Did my 7 to 3 shift today. Feet hurt. Back hurts and head hurts.  Taken 2 Tylenol and feeling some pain relief.
> 
> Going to cast on a pair of monster longies in blue for my great nephew Noah. Do any of you think if I made the face for the longies with felt I could just sew it on. Opinions please .
> 
> Was -12 degrees at 6:30am and windy. This was the flag outside of work when I left at 3:20pm


Can't give you any advice on the felt face . Can't you knit or crochet some funny eyes and sew them on your monster pant s. I saw one pair were they even put a pom pom on for the nose . I've knit large eyes for a large owl and that's what I might do for the pants if the intarsia does not work 
If I remember right I think you get your results this week hope you finally get something sorted out so you start to feel better
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Surrey, first day of British summertime!
> 
> I am in on the group hug. Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them.
> 
> Off now to get some sewing done.


Hello Josephine, how are you doing tonight. It must be getting rather late for you. Amy says thank you and she had found some very nice purple yarn you would just love.

Hugs and healing peaceful vibes back to you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Might it be a bit of worry over test results. I do hope they are good. Usually takes me about a week to adjust to the time change.


Will have to wait a bit for results as he has the scan tomorrow and then my husband is going for a scan on Tuesday 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Did my 7 to 3 shift today. Feet hurt. Back hurts and head hurts.  Taken 2 Tylenol and feeling some pain relief.
> 
> Going to cast on a pair of monster longies in blue for my great nephew Noah. Do any of you think if I made the face for the longies with felt I could just sew it on. Opinions please .
> 
> Was -12 degrees at 6:30am and windy. This was the flag outside of work when I left at 3:20pm


Hope the pain goes away. Sending healing vibes. Wigh regards to felt faces, the felt won't stretch and the knitying wil, also ax Cardn says not very durable. Try using a slightly thicker yarn for the swiss darning, that might help. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Josephine, how are you doing tonight. It must be getting rather late for you. Amy says thank you and she had found some very nice purple yarn you would just love.
> 
> Hugs and healing peaceful vibes back to you.


Hi Caren, I'm good, been making my WW1 outfit today. Oohh, purple yarns. Give Amy a big hug for me an of course a big hug for you. Xx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I was in a specialty shop and they had chili powder with different strengths. I got a mild one and it was lovely.


The chili powder I have is very mild, Seth says it is for babies.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> After our discussion about people interrupting you when you are counting, I thought this was very apt, if horrible! :lol:


😱😱 oh my he sure would remember though 😮😶


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, I'm good, been making my WW1 outfit today. Oohh, purple yarns. Give Amy a big hug for me an of course a big hug for you. Xx


Ohh will we get a photo when it is finished 😁 I will give her a hug for sure. Thank you for the hug. A hug back to you xxx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Will have to wait a bit for results as he has the scan tomorrow and then my husband is going for a scan on Tuesday
> Sonja


Hoping for good results all the way around. The waiting is always worse I think. Hugs for you and yours


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you for all the input on the face. :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Back again, 
Was able to get caught up here while working on my socks and doing laundry. Did get a mani/pedi done up in Sayre. Had then cut my nails short and used a mint green on the fingers and a grass green on my toes. Very reasonable. They even do waxing, massages and facials. Thought about a facial but didn't want to leave Lila too long. Got in the 50's up here this afternoon. Need to pick up the load tomorrow at 8 going to Middlefield , OH. 

Betty, great start on your socks. Started a pair with the same yarn, pulling from the outside and inside. Didn't like the way one of them looked to frogged it and got a different skein out to work two at a time. Have an inch to go before the heel. Am using size 1 that i bought at The Nook last week. They are Knitters Pride Nova Platina and are working out well. No drag at the join. 

Didn't take notes while reading, So don't remember who was doing the baby hat. Three brim looks nice. Can't imagine casting on that many stitches. And then to have the needle break. Or did the cable come loose? Hope it wasn't an expensive needle. 

Back on my phone as the tablet died again. Can't seem to keep it charge . 

Hope everyone is fine. Prayers being sent for those who need them. Won't add my two cents about Stella and her sister because it has been said numerous times. Keep strong. 

Posting picks of my two different socks. Will have to make another pair to match. Still no heel in the last pair i had going. Planning on taking a few days off this weekend to see my DD2 and his family for Easter. May get them done then. 

Take care, 
Kathy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorry it is David Perlmutter, M.D.," Green Brain."
Had a fun day working with a group of artists learning to make pictures from clay wish I could describe it better. They took clay slabs and carved mountain scenes, trees etc. I felt like an imposter as they are artists and have worked in clay. But just kicked back and went for it. Very meditative.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That's how long it takes me too, so it is possible to do. You would have to add a little time for the border crossing. However, sometimes there has been hardly any wait at all and one time I drove right up to the guard station with no wait at all, except for me trying to get my passport open for him.


Takes me about nine hours. Jamie is good at keeping me awake, we stop
To fill up and take s mandatory 1/2 hour break. I get scolded if I drive straight though.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Count me in (((((((((((((((((((group hug)))))))))))))))))))


Count me in too. I am coming down with a cold so will be off to bed soon. Take care all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I'm hoping it is better than today - when you can hear the wind howl around the corners of the house it is to damn cold. --- sam


Brrrrrr that sounds cold even for me ❄❄⛄⛄⛄⛄🌀🌀🌀


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Did my 7 to 3 shift today. Feet hurt. Back hurts and head hurts.  Taken 2 Tylenol and feeling some pain relief.
> 
> Going to cast on a pair of monster longies in blue for my great nephew Noah. Do any of you think if I made the face for the longies with felt I could just sew it on. Opinions please .
> 
> Was -12 degrees at 6:30am and windy. This was the flag outside of work when I left at 3:20pm


I should think felt- firmly stitched should work- are you another Swiss darning cop out?!!!!!!!!! I find it odd, because it has never been a problem for me! And you are such a speedy knitter.

Edit: the point (Purple?)makes about it not stretching is a valid one- also using a larger gauge (heavier weight) yarn is a good idea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my I remember that, it was horrid. I only had a couple people's email. I still have the snail mail letter you wrote me. The longest days ever.


It was a ghastly feeling- and of course at first one thought it was maybe the computer's fault! Such a relief when it all came right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Clocks went forward here last night but I didn't so even though it's 10.30 pm I am wide awake and I think I will be for a while
> Sonja


We are exactly 12 hours different until we go back to Winter time in a week or two. (not quite sure when!) (no telly to tell me)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Count me in (((((((((((((((((((group hug)))))))))))))))))))


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've finished it Sam just .I broke the needle I was using but managed to get all the stitches back on and use the needle to finish it but it seemed to take forever .no more small knitting for a while . Which is fine by me right now . Need to find something that uses size 4mm or above for a while . Will post a picture tomorrow as it's getting dark here and ipad doesn't take good pictures at the best of times
> Sonja


Can't wait to see the finished hat 👍😊😍 I usually have two projects going one larger needles and one small needles.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:



> It was a ghastly feeling- and of course at first one thought it was maybe the computer's fault! Such a relief when it all came right.


Yes was my first thoughts too. Until ingot an email from a friend telling me there were several geeks working on finding out what happened. Itvwas a big relief indeed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes was my first thoughts too. Until ingot an email from a friend telling me there were several geeks working on finding out what happened. Itvwas a big relief indeed.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Count me in too. I am coming down with a cold so will be off to bed soon. Take care all.


Oh no not good, colds this time of year seem to be the worst for me. Sending you soothing thoughts, sleep well. Perhaps some lemsip would help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh no not good, colds this time of year seem to be the worst for me. Sending you soothing thoughts, sleep well. Perhaps some lemsip would help.


Seconding this thought- Spring colds can be awful!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> just one more weekend june - the final four play on Saturday I think and then the championship game is Monday evening. I was getting tired of them also. --- sam[/quot
> 
> And then I think the professional games will be on. But there's not the frenzy of the "March Madness". So much hoopla over nothing so far as I'm concerned!!
> Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Ohh will we get a photo when it is finished 😁 I will give her a hug for sure. Thank you for the hug. A hug back to you xxx


But only when it is finished xxx :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > just one more weekend june - the final four play on Saturday I think and then the championship game is Monday evening. I was getting tired of them also. --- sam[/quot
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Seconding this thought- Spring colds can be awful!


👍👍 I have been lucky so far this spring.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> But only when it is finished xxx :thumbup:


Yes when it is finished.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Did my 7 to 3 shift today. Feet hurt. Back hurts and head hurts.  Taken 2 Tylenol and feeling some pain relief.
> 
> Going to cast on a pair of monster longies in blue for my great nephew Noah. Do any of you think if I made the face for the longies with felt I could just sew it on. Opinions please .
> 
> Was -12 degrees at 6:30am and windy. This was the flag outside of work when I left at 3:20pm


Neat picture. You took it at the right moment!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They didn't even make a satisfying thunk noise when I threw them in the bin


Sonja, I will keep you and your son in my prayers when he has his scan tomorrow!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you for all the input on the face. :thumbup:


Melody, I'm praying you'll have good news from the Dr about your test results this week!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 👍👍 I have been lucky so far this spring.


Which is good!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Back again,
> Was able to get caught up here while working on my socks and doing laundry. Did get a mani/pedi done up in Sayre. Had then cut my nails short and used a mint green on the fingers and a grass green on my toes. Very reasonable. They even do waxing, massages and facials. Thought about a facial but didn't want to leave Lila too long. Got in the 50's up here this afternoon. Need to pick up the load tomorrow at 8 going to Middlefield , OH.
> 
> Betty, great start on your socks. Started a pair with the same yarn, pulling from the outside and inside. Didn't like the way one of them looked to frogged it and got a different skein out to work two at a time. Have an inch to go before the heel. Am using size 1 that i bought at The Nook last week. They are Knitters Pride Nova Platina and are working out well. No drag at the join.
> ...


Love the socks!! Glad you got your fingers and toes pampered!!LOL!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is good!


Oh yes for me it sure is this year any ways 👍👍 can't afford to get sick right now.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

The only time I watch basketball is during March Madness. And Wisconsin has made it to the Final Four.it is always more exciting when you have a"horse in the race."


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I totally did nothing with chores today. I guess the laundry and dishes will wait one more day. I went to church and then lunch with DH. I came home long enough to send some emails and then off to a town just south of us to see a musical at a high school. I attended 2 musicals this weekend. 

Kehinkle...The socks are looking wonderful. I am glad you will get some time off this coming weekend. 

Swedenme...I am happy that you were able to save your knitted hat after having your needle break. So frustrating. I will be thinking of you and your family this week. Stay strong and know we are here for you.

I have not been home long enough to watch any of the basketball tournament. Oh darn. I do find it fascinating that 3 of the #1 teams are still in it. I would love to see Wisconsin and Michigan State make it to the final game.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have my appt with the dr tomorrow. Although I have been complaining about waiting. I am really scared to go now.  

Supper is pretty much done. I am making chicken drumsticks and veg. 

We are supposed to have the high winds til tomorrow. 70 km an hour or more.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I have my appt with the dr tomorrow. Although I have been complaining about waiting. I am really scared to go now.
> 
> Supper is pretty much done. I am making chicken drumsticks and veg.
> 
> We are supposed to have the high winds til tomorrow. 70 km an hour or more.


You are in my prayers.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

martina said:


> You are in my prayers.


Thank you ((((HUGS))))


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Snowing and blowing out. Not a great picture but tried to get it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm in New Tecumseth, ON. An hour north of Toronto.
> 
> I would prefer driving myself, as I would make a few detours to see some other places. This way I wouldn't have to rush to be anywhere at any given time.


Even if you couldn't get anyone to go with you if you are planning on seeing things on the way why not take two days each way so only about 4 hours driving each day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> On the news this morning the Captain was quite up-beat. Apparently it is the first NZ team ever to make it to the Finals, although they have been in the Semi's before. I gather there will be changes to the team none-the-less. There are some very disappointed Kiwi's though who had gone at very short notice to Melbourne.


They did very well throughout the World Cup- and yes they have never got this far before so while being disapointed that they din't win it must be acknowledged that they did very well. And you have a very small population base on which to pull players from so I think you all be very proud of how they did through the cup.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi everyone - have been reading today, but not posting anything.My headache has gotten the best of me I believe. Out with my puppy for the last time and then to bed. Will check in in the AM...good night/day all...VA Sharon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we sure would like to see you. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Stunning Pacer.........
> Wonder if I can come this year or not???????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think it is the biggest quadruple. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~close to a record, I think! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Snowing and blowing out. Not a great picture but tried to get it.


Not fun at all this time of year. We are to get snow over night into tomorrow. I am tired if snow this year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not stupid at all...... yep you can hit reply under any post.


If Betty is stupid for not knowing about using reply to post photos so am I. I have been using the Quick reply at the bottom and then need to post the photos one at a time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my I remember that, it was horrid. I only had a couple people's email. I still have the snail mail letter you wrote me. The longest days ever.


A day all of us old timers remember! It's amazing really how after such a short time we were all so devastated to think KP might have gone. At least now we have so many contacts with each other we could do something about it if KP goes off line for good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are exactly 12 hours different until we go back to Winter time in a week or two. (not quite sure when!) (no telly to tell me)


I think you are the same as us- Easter Sunday we go back.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have my appt with the dr tomorrow. Although I have been complaining about waiting. I am really scared to go now.


 I am praying you will be helped by your physician. I'll be thinking of you all day and hoping for really good results.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is the tami from ohio. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> How do I find out which Tami?
> 
> I know to go into Private Messages.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have my appt with the dr tomorrow. Although I have been complaining about waiting. I am really scared to go now.
> 
> Supper is pretty much done. I am making chicken drumsticks and veg.
> 
> We are supposed to have the high winds til tomorrow. 70 km an hour or more.


Praying that the results will be good. It's a funny feeling wanting to know but being scared at the same time isn't it?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> A day all of us old timers remember! It's amazing really how after such a short time we were all so devastated to think KP might have gone. At least now we have so many contacts with each other we could do something about it if KP goes off line for good.


The good thing was it was a short lived absence. I was surprised how many friends I had made. Some still here others are not, some of them I still hear from on occasion. The number of us that get together is more than I thought would happen. We could stsrt our own KP but only if this one were to disappear


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

stella - DO NOT READ anymore emails from your sister. totally ignore her and take care of yourself. you are much more important than what your sister wants. has the doctor come up with something else for you to take? tons of healing energy zooming your way to wrap you up in walm positive healing energy and rest assured - your name is on the lips of all the prayer warriors on your behalf. --- sam



StellaK said:


> I have not posted this year, 2015, due to severe personal and health problems. I have been diagnosed with very serious Congestive Heart Failure with Atrial Fibrillation. i was not able to tolerate the Warfarin which is supposed to prevent blood clots and a possible stroke. The Warfarin caused my nose to drip blood and caused very black bruises on me. I have a cough which almost lays me out in the floor. That is my physical problem.
> On top of that, I have a sister who is causing me unbelievable stress. The stress is really hard on my heart. She is a first-born child who was married to an only child and she has a huge sense of entitlement. Although she is 77 years old, she feels the world should turn on her wishes and desires. I have been trying to not interact with her as it is so stressful. She sent me an e-mail yesterday which accuses me of causing the death of my second child (this is to force me to communicate with her). If anything has been difficult to bear, it was the death of this beloved child in my 20's. I cannot believe anyone could be so cruel for their own gain. How could anyone do this?
> It is not known if my heart is going to be able to stand up to this onslaught. So far, Spring has not been too sunshiney.
> StellaK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The good thing was it was a short lived absence. I was surprised how many friends I had made. Some still here others are not, some of them I still hear from on occasion. The number of us that get together is more than I thought would happen. We could stsrt our own KP but only if this one were to disappear


Yes I wouldn't want to get out of KP but if it went I would certainly want to keep the TP going. Little did Dave know what he was starting that first Tea Party when he wondered whether to do the second one.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Stella, I am suggesting that the next email you see from your wicked sister you go to the top of the page and mark it as spam and set it to be automatically deleted before you ever see another one from her. You do not need this continual harassment.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Stella, I am suggesting that the next email you see from your wicked sister you go to the top of the page and mark it as spam and set it to be automatically deleted before you ever see another one from her. You do not need this continual harassment.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam have passed the Velveta sub in to three people who eat regular. We will soon know what they think. I plan on making it this week and posting my results.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey sutar and spice's mom - so glad you stopped by for a cuppa with us - we love having new people join us - we are here all week - pouring fresh hot tea and have an empty chair with your name on it ready - we'll be looking for you.

I am going into the pet store tomorrow to look for ear mite medicine. her ears do itch so hoping it is just ear mites. those I can get rid of. she has a couple of bare spots on her legs where she has licked. still working on that. --- sam



Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Sam says: "I feel so bad when I correct hickory about her licking  she looks at me with those soulful eyes I know she is saying what did I do? I am going into the pet store this week and see what they have for ear mites and see if that will also help."
> 
> Where is Hickory licking, is it her paws or ears? Is she a cat or a dog? If it's ear mites you'd see the black droppings. Are you able to see those?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats on your retirement on a job well done. sending tons of healing energy your way to get you back in the pink so you can enjoy your retirement. --- sam



nicho said:


> Hello dear friends, it's been a while and so much has happened in the last couple of weeks that I won't be able to comment on everything. Thanks to Kate and Julie for this week's summaries and to Margaret as well for your huge contribution as these summaries are really a godsend to someone like me.
> 
> So where to begin? I want to send my condolences to those who have lost loved ones in the last couple of weeks. I hope the farewells were not too difficult and that the sadness is helped by good memories. Hugs to all of you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have my appt with the dr tomorrow. Although I have been complaining about waiting. I am really scared to go now.
> 
> Supper is pretty much done. I am making chicken drumsticks and veg.
> 
> We are supposed to have the high winds til tomorrow. 70 km an hour or more.


All courage, Dear- remember we are all with you in spirit!


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

I can't thank all of you enough for your encouraging words and good wishes. I have realized that you have to be truly mentally ill to bring up someone's deceased child in a derogatory way. I want her to be no part of my life.
I am taking Elliquis as an anticoagulent. I am also taking 100 mgm of Metoprolol to slow my heartbeat. I had to have my aortic valve replaced a few years ago so the heart was already a concern.
My grandson was here today and he changed my closet from winter to summer clothes, did laundry, and deep cleaning. He is 17 and he is earning money for prom. His name was in our newspaper this past week as one of the top three high school football players in our state. He has no problem helping his grammy with housework though.
I am rich with my grandchildren and with friends both here and in my hometown. Thank you again for the encouragement. Stellak


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> They did very well throughout the World Cup- and yes they have never got this far before so while being disapointed that they din't win it must be acknowledged that they did very well. And you have a very small population base on which to pull players from so I think you all be very proud of how they did through the cup.


I guess when you consider we have only a little more than the population of Sydney, it is actually pretty amazing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where did you find the spring plumage cardigan sweater? --- sam



darowil said:


> Just a quick visit- spent the day watching the cricket- and we won the WOrld Cup.! YEAh to the Aussies. After playing well for the whole series NZ didn't put up much of a show today but they did very well to get where they did. So I am thrilled indeed.
> Spent the whole game knitting- for a change a sock! And sitting in front of me at the computer is a sock as well. I thought I would be sick of them but no. Need to work out what else to do.
> Well I will start Spring Plumage which is a cardigan basec on the Dreambird- I'm much more likely to wear it as a cardigan. Will download it onto my iPad and into my Knitcompanion app which should make it easier to follow where I am up to I hope. But firsts need to finsih the socks I was working on today (they are the club socks which need to be finished within about 2 weeks if I am going to keep up my effort of finishing them on time.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:45pm and I am off to bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think you are the same as us- Easter Sunday we go back.


I hope the radio program I am listening to, for the news will tell me! Last year we were a little different or am I remembering wrong?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> The only time I watch basketball is during March Madness. And Wisconsin has made it to the Final Four.it is always more exciting when you have a"horse in the race."


We're pretty excited about WI being in the Final Four...DS and family are rooting them on!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I can't thank all of you enough for your encouraging words and good wishes. I have realized that you have to be truly mentally ill to bring up someone's deceased child in a derogatory way. I want her to be no part of my life.
> I am taking Elliquis as an anticoagulent. I am also taking 100 mgm of Metoprolol to slow my heartbeat. I had to have my aortic valve replaced a few years ago so the heart was already a concern.
> My grandson was here today and he changed my closet from winter to summer clothes, did laundry, and deep cleaning. He is 17 and he is earning money for prom. His name was in our newspaper this past week as one of the top three high school football players in our state. He has no problem helping his grammy with housework though.
> I am rich with my grandchildren and with friends both here and in my hometown. Thank you again for the encouragement. Stellak


When you sister gets on top of you make yourself think of the other family members who are appreciative of you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> where did you find the spring plumage cardigan sweater? --- sam


Ravelry


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope the radio program I am listening to, for the news will tell me! Last year we were a little different or am I remembering wrong?


same as us I just googled it. So Sunday morning it goes back- from then on Kate will post the summary for me when she is around as I won't be up at 6.30 most Saturday mornings.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> same as us I just googled it. So Sunday morning it goes back- from then on Kate will post the summary for me when she is around as I won't be up at 6.30 most Saturday mornings.


Just had confirmation from a friend who rang- google was right! which means I am back to a 9 am start - so that is fine for me, when I am standing in- did Kate tell you she will be away the 12th to the 15th April?- so I will be happy to post for you on the morning of our 18th.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I couldn't find it on amazon - just grain brain. --- sam

see that is the correct name.



sassafras123 said:


> Kate, Daralene, I bought the book on Amazon and it's on my Kindle. But we are going to Loma Linda Tuesday so I might buy one at Barnes & Noble to use as loner.
> Taking clay sculpture class today so have to run.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I couldn't find it on amazon - just grain brain. --- sam


The author's name is David Perlmutter MD- that got me in to a website that gave a lot of information.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

It's so nice your grandson is willing to help his grammy!I'm glad you felt encouraged by the KTP that's what we're here for Stella.


StellaK said:


> I can't thank all of you enough for your encouraging words and good wishes. I have realized that you have to be truly mentally ill to bring up someone's deceased child in a derogatory way. I want her to be no part of my life.
> I am taking Elliquis as an anticoagulent. I am also taking 100 mgm of Metoprolol to slow my heartbeat. I had to have my aortic valve replaced a few years ago so the heart was already a concern.
> My grandson was here today and he changed my closet from winter to summer clothes, did laundry, and deep cleaning. He is 17 and he is earning money for prom. His name was in our newspaper this past week as one of the top three high school football players in our state. He has no problem helping his grammy with housework though.
> I am rich with my grandchildren and with friends both here and in my hometown. Thank you again for the encouragement. Stellak


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Nasty headaches! I hope it's gone in the morning


vabchnonnie said:


> Hi everyone - have been reading today, but not posting anything.My headache has gotten the best of me I believe. Out with my puppy for the last time and then to bed. Will check in in the AM...good night/day all...VA Sharon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking socks Kathy - how long are you planning on being home? --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Back again,
> Was able to get caught up here while working on my socks and doing laundry. Did get a mani/pedi done up in Sayre. Had then cut my nails short and used a mint green on the fingers and a grass green on my toes. Very reasonable. They even do waxing, massages and facials. Thought about a facial but didn't want to leave Lila too long. Got in the 50's up here this afternoon. Need to pick up the load tomorrow at 8 going to Middlefield , OH.
> 
> Betty, great start on your socks. Started a pair with the same yarn, pulling from the outside and inside. Didn't like the way one of them looked to frogged it and got a different skein out to work two at a time. Have an inch to go before the heel. Am using size 1 that i bought at The Nook last week. They are Knitters Pride Nova Platina and are working out well. No drag at the join.
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Praying for good results Mel. We've got a lot of wind too but I think it's getting warmer out!


gagesmom said:


> I have my appt with the dr tomorrow. Although I have been complaining about waiting. I am really scared to go now.
> 
> Supper is pretty much done. I am making chicken drumsticks and veg.
> 
> We are supposed to have the high winds til tomorrow. 70 km an hour or more.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Praying for good results Mel. We've got a lot of wind too but I think it's getting warmer out!


It is getting warmer now--moving up toward 40degrees F. But it was sleeting about 8pm tonight.

I baked a hen for dinner and served southern corn pudding (doubled the recipe), creamed spinach, and whole berry cranberry sauce. The family wiped out everything but about a serving of the corn pudding and bits and pieces of the chicken. I was so in hopes of having enough chicken to make quesidillas for supper tomorrow. On to Plan B . . . .

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That sounds like fun! I like that you didn't let it bother you and just kicked back. I'd like to be that way myself... have to work on it.


sassafras123 said:


> Sorry it is David Perlmutter, M.D.," Green Brain."
> Had a fun day working with a group of artists learning to make pictures from clay wish I could describe it better. They took clay slabs and carved mountain scenes, trees etc. I felt like an imposter as they are artists and have worked in clay. But just kicked back and went for it. Very meditative.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have my appt with the dr tomorrow. Although I have been complaining about waiting. I am really scared to go now.
> 
> Supper is pretty much done. I am making chicken drumsticks and veg.
> 
> We are supposed to have the high winds til tomorrow. 70 km an hour or more.


Melody - hope you get good news tomorrow.
We have high winds up here too.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Pretty socks Kathy. If you have time we could get together at McDs tomorrow Middlefield is about 10 mins away from me.


kehinkle said:


> Back again,
> Was able to get caught up here while working on my socks and doing laundry. Did get a mani/pedi done up in Sayre. Had then cut my nails short and used a mint green on the fingers and a grass green on my toes. Very reasonable. They even do waxing, massages and facials. Thought about a facial but didn't want to leave Lila too long. Got in the 50's up here this afternoon. Need to pick up the load tomorrow at 8 going to Middlefield , OH.
> 
> Betty, great start on your socks. Started a pair with the same yarn, pulling from the outside and inside. Didn't like the way one of them looked to frogged it and got a different skein out to work two at a time. Have an inch to go before the heel. Am using size 1 that i bought at The Nook last week. They are Knitters Pride Nova Platina and are working out well. No drag at the join.
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sure it was too delicious to leave any for tomorrow Joy! Southern corn pudding sounds good I think my MIL makes that sometimes.


jheiens said:


> It is getting warmer now--moving up toward 40degrees F. But it was sleeting about 8pm tonight.
> 
> I baked a hen for dinner and served southern corn pudding (doubled the recipe), creamed spinach, and whole berry cranberry sauce. The family wiped out everything but about a serving of the corn pudding and bits and pieces of the chicken. I was so in hopes of having enough chicken to make quesidillas for supper tomorrow. On to Plan B . . . .
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> It is getting warmer now--moving up toward 40degrees F. But it was sleeting about 8pm tonight.
> 
> I baked a hen for dinner and served southern corn pudding (doubled the recipe), creamed spinach, and whole berry cranberry sauce. The family wiped out everything but about a serving of the corn pudding and bits and pieces of the chicken. I was so in hopes of having enough chicken to make quesidillas for supper tomorrow. On to Plan B . . . .
> 
> Ohio Joy


Do you give out the recipe for the corn pudding? Meal sounded wonderful.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Melody - hope you get good news tomorrow.
> We have high winds up here too.


Same from me Mel. 
We had really high winds today but the temps hit almost 60 and the sun was out.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Heading to bed, good night all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It is getting warmer now--moving up toward 40degrees F. But it was sleeting about 8pm tonight.
> 
> I baked a hen for dinner and served southern corn pudding (doubled the recipe), creamed spinach, and whole berry cranberry sauce. The family wiped out everything but about a serving of the corn pudding and bits and pieces of the chicken. I was so in hopes of having enough chicken to make quesidillas for supper tomorrow. On to Plan B . . . .
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh my dear! But I am sure you are resourceful!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Sam, thanks for your welcome. Regarding the ear mites, are her ears bent, rather than being upright? That's usually the sign of ear mites. Plus, is there any black debris?


thewren said:


> hey sutar and spice's mom - so glad you stopped by for a cuppa with us - we love having new people join us - we are here all week - pouring fresh hot tea and have an empty chair with your name on it ready - we'll be looking for you.
> 
> I am going into the pet store tomorrow to look for ear mite medicine. her ears do itch so hoping it is just ear mites. those I can get rid of. she has a couple of bare spots on her legs where she has licked. still working on that. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja & Melody, I hope you get good test results this week, the waiting is so stressful.
It sure seems like I've been living in the right part of the world this winter, the water was running everywhere. I was outside for a while in short sleeves, so nice spring is hopefully coming soon.
The Home & Garden show was OK, of all things to find there, I bought a deer hide, my niece asked me if I would make her mitts to match the mukluks I made her for Christmas last year & this is beautiful sot hide so should be easy to work with.
We called friends & stopped to have coffee with them, then they insisted we stay for supper so we just got home. It was a nice evening.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathy, very pretty socks.
Sharon, I hope the headache is gone soon.
Dessert Joy, sounds like you had a fun art class, are you going t show s what you made?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> I have my appt with the dr tomorrow. Although I have been complaining about waiting. I am really scared to go now.
> 
> Supper is pretty much done. I am making chicken drumsticks and veg.
> 
> We are supposed to have the high winds til tomorrow. 70 km an hour or more.


I can understand that . We all can . I wish you all the best and will be thinking about you today and hoping and praying for you 💐
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja & Melody, I hope you get good test results this week, the waiting is so stressful.
> It sure seems like I've been living in the right part of the world this winter, the water was running everywhere. I was outside for a while in short sleeves, so nice spring is hopefully coming soon.
> The Home & Garden show was OK, of all things to find there, I bought a deer hide, my niece asked me if I would make her mitts to match the mukluks I made her for Christmas last year & this is beautiful sot hide so should be easy to work with.
> We called friends & stopped to have coffee with them, then they insisted we stay for supper so we just got home. It was a nice evening.


Thanks Bonnie like your new avatar . It did confuse me at first thought it was someone new😄although it is early in the morning here . Even earlier if I ignore the clock 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well suppose I can't put it off any longer here is picture of hat and then together with the booties booties I made last year . They are much prettier than in the pictures . The checked ribbon was the only ribbon I had at the moment going to change it to a thinner pink one
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well suppose I can't put it off any longer here is picture of hat and then together with the booties booties I made last year . They are much prettier than in the pictures . The checked ribbon was the only ribbon I had at the moment going to change it to a thinner pink one
> Sonja


I rather like the contrast of the bright red with the white, although it will be interesting to see your choice of pink! They look really good!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I totally did nothing with chores today. I guess the laundry and dishes will wait one more day. I went to church and then lunch with DH. I came home long enough to send some emails and then off to a town just south of us to see a musical at a high school. I attended 2 musicals this weekend.
> 
> How nice for you to have a complete day off! You certainly deserve a break sometimes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > I totally did nothing with chores today. I guess the laundry and dishes will wait one more day. I went to church and then lunch with DH. I came home long enough to send some emails and then off to a town just south of us to see a musical at a high school. I attended 2 musicals this weekend.
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I have my appt with the dr tomorrow. Although I have been complaining about waiting. I am really scared to go now.
> 
> Supper is pretty much done. I am making chicken drumsticks and veg.
> 
> We are supposed to have the high winds til tomorrow. 70 km an hour or more.


Keeping my fingers crossed that it is all good news from the dr. In spite of what you might be feeling now it's always better to know what you're dealing with. I'll be thinking of you and sending big hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed that it is all good news from the dr. In spite of what you might be feeling now it's always better to know what you're dealing with. I'll be thinking of you and sending big hugs.


Well expressed, Angela! From me too, Gagesmom!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am not sure if anyone would have spotted the mistake I edited out- I think I better head back to bed, before I blunder any further!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well suppose I can't put it off any longer here is picture of hat and then together with the booties booties I made last year . They are much prettier than in the pictures . The checked ribbon was the only ribbon I had at the moment going to change it to a thinner pink one
> Sonja


They're really pretty Sonja. I think seeing the finished hat belies how much work just went in to the brim to start. Well done you!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Well it's a bright sunny Monday morning here so I should be getting things done. Had a bit of computer problem yesterday so followed my usual practice of shutting it down overnight and hoping it would be better in the morning! It works!! Had the phone call I was waiting for yesterday morning from my ex. I'm still not sure why he rang! He is not in the best of health and is certainly getting very vague and forgetful and rambles on a bit, but nothing overly serious to report. He is 84 now so I suppose that is to be forgiven. Glad for the kids sake there was no bad news.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well it's a bright sunny Monday morning here so I should be getting things done. Had a bit of computer problem yesterday so followed my usual practice of shutting it down overnight and hoping it would be better in the morning! It works!! Had the phone call I was waiting for yesterday morning from my ex. I'm still not sure why he rang! He is not in the best of health and is certainly getting very vague and forgetful and rambles on a bit, but nothing overly serious to report. He is 84 now so I suppose that is to be forgiven. Glad for the kids sake there was no bad news.


That must be rather a relief- he is quite a bit older than you?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie - Love the new avatar! :thumbup: Always nice to put a face to a name.

Sonja - The hat and bootees are lovely. :thumbup:

Angelam - Glad to hear that your ex's health is not the problem you thought it might be.

Mel & Sonja - Everything crossed for good news from the test results.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That must be rather a relief- he is quite a bit older than you?


8 years older.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Snowing and blowing out. Not a great picture but tried to get it.


Mel, it looks as if winter still has a firm grip on your area!!
I'll be keeping you in my prayers for good test results today.
Hugs, dear friend,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Hi everyone - have been reading today, but not posting anything.My headache has gotten the best of me I believe. Out with my puppy for the last time and then to bed. Will check in in the AM...good night/day all...VA Sharon


I'm sorry to hear you headache is troubling you again. Do you think it might be allergies? I have to take an over the counter allergy pill every day.
Hope you soon feel better.
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well suppose I can't put it off any longer here is picture of hat and then together with the booties booties I made last year . They are much prettier than in the pictures . The checked ribbon was the only ribbon I had at the moment going to change it to a thinner pink one
> Sonja


They are lovely- I like the red it stands out wonderfully.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well it's a bright sunny Monday morning here so I should be getting things done. Had a bit of computer problem yesterday so followed my usual practice of shutting it down overnight and hoping it would be better in the morning! It works!! Had the phone call I was waiting for yesterday morning from my ex. I'm still not sure why he rang! He is not in the best of health and is certainly getting very vague and forgetful and rambles on a bit, but nothing overly serious to report. He is 84 now so I suppose that is to be forgiven. Glad for the kids sake there was no bad news.


It's a releif that things are not getting any worse with him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOVE the new avatar!!! Now I can but a face to the name; wonderful picture and wonderful lady!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Perfect advise! Delete her emails, don't answer her calls, you dont need that stress added to your health problems. Take care.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I can't thank all of you enough for your encouraging words and good wishes. I have realized that you have to be truly mentally ill to bring up someone's deceased child in a derogatory way. I want her to be no part of my life.
> I am taking Elliquis as an anticoagulent. I am also taking 100 mgm of Metoprolol to slow my heartbeat. I had to have my aortic valve replaced a few years ago so the heart was already a concern.
> My grandson was here today and he changed my closet from winter to summer clothes, did laundry, and deep cleaning. He is 17 and he is earning money for prom. His name was in our newspaper this past week as one of the top three high school football players in our state. He has no problem helping his grammy with housework though.
> I am rich with my grandchildren and with friends both here and in my hometown. Thank you again for the encouragement. Stellak


It's so good to hear your grandson came and helped you. He sounds like a fine young man. I know you're proud of him. Please tell him congratulations from June in VA. on his athletic accomplishments!
I'm glad you have family to help you. 
I'll be keeping you in my prayers.
Hugs, sister of my heart,
Junek


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well suppose I can't put it off any longer here is picture of hat and then together with the booties booties I made last year . They are much prettier than in the pictures . The checked ribbon was the only ribbon I had at the moment going to change it to a thinner pink one
> Sonja


Sonya, the set is very cute. Love it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja & Melody, I hope you get good test results this week, the waiting is so stressful.
> It sure seems like I've been living in the right part of the world this winter, the water was running everywhere. I was outside for a while in short sleeves, so nice spring is hopefully coming soon.
> The Home & Garden show was OK, of all things to find there, I bought a deer hide, my niece asked me if I would make her mitts to match the mukluks I made her for Christmas last year & this is beautiful sot hide so should be easy to work with.
> We called friends & stopped to have coffee with them, then they insisted we stay for supper so we just got home. It was a nice evening.


I'm glad you decided to use this lovely picture of you as your avatar. I saw it on FB earlier and it was nice to put a face to your name!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Crossing my fingers too! You would have so much fun! There are several spouses that come so your friend would not be the only male there. Seems lots of friendships have sprung up during the KAP too. Hoping, hoping, hoping!


kiwifrau said:


> Have just checked "Google Maps" and they are staying approx a 7 hr drive to Defiance, Ohio. That's pretty good, but I would still allow much longer than that.
> Shall now take a few hours here and there checking out around the area of Defiance to see if it would be a possibility for me.
> So far have nothing planned for Aug 12 - 20th, so I could spend a few days at KAP and meet lots of you and have lots of fun of course.
> I'm excited, still have to check with a friend of mine to see if he would come with me as I don't fancy driving all that way by myself.
> Have my fingers crossed.........


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well suppose I can't put it off any longer here is picture of hat and then together with the booties booties I made last year . They are much prettier than in the pictures . The checked ribbon was the only ribbon I had at the moment going to change it to a thinner pink one
> Sonja


They are lovely, Sonja. I don't blame you for keeping them!
Junek


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

March 30th and light snow now and expected to last all day, with a high of 35 F. Will this ever end?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well it's a bright sunny Monday morning here so I should be getting things done. Had a bit of computer problem yesterday so followed my usual practice of shutting it down overnight and hoping it would be better in the morning! It works!! Had the phone call I was waiting for yesterday morning from my ex. I'm still not sure why he rang! He is not in the best of health and is certainly getting very vague and forgetful and rambles on a bit, but nothing overly serious to report. He is 84 now so I suppose that is to be forgiven. Glad for the kids sake there was no bad news.


That's good. I wondered what might be the reason for his call.
Junek


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

June - it still is troubling me, do believe it is from my teeth. I leave them out when I'm in my apartment, after several hours the headache is much less. If I'm out and about by the time I get home it's terrible ie: church. Don't have enough money saved to go to the dentist, but I'm working on it, little by little. Sorry to complain, that I shouldn't do. Hope you and Barbara have a wonderful day, get out of your apartment and run the halls. Know you have a motorized chair, does she? Out my door is outside, breezway, very breezy too. No place to walk except outside. You are very fortunate to have enclosed hallways...until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think that if you can't do the stitches that yes the felt face would work. But as Nanacaren mentioned it would wear out much quicker and felt does tend to get fuzzy in my experience. I KNOW if any one can do the stitches you will be able to. I loved your monster longies.


gagesmom said:


> Did my 7 to 3 shift today. Feet hurt. Back hurts and head hurts.  Taken 2 Tylenol and feeling some pain relief.
> 
> Going to cast on a pair of monster longies in blue for my great nephew Noah. Do any of you think if I made the face for the longies with felt I could just sew it on. Opinions please .
> 
> Was -12 degrees at 6:30am and windy. This was the flag outside of work when I left at 3:20pm


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I went back and checked the original post and it said the title was GREEN BRAIN but there also is a GRAIN BRAIN so which one is it?


KateB said:


> Julie, it was Grain Brain by David Pearlmutter, M.D.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> June - it still is troubling me, do believe it is from my teeth. I leave them out when I'm in my apartment, after several hours the headache is much less. If I'm out and about by the time I get home it's terrible ie: church. Don't have enough money saved to go to the dentist, but I'm working on it, little by little. Sorry to complain, that I shouldn't do. Hope you and Barbara have a wonderful day, get out of your apartment and run the halls. Know you have a motorized chair, does she? Out my door is outside, breezway, very breezy too. No place to walk except outside. You are very fortunate to have enclosed hallways...until next time...VA Sharon


I completely understand about ill fitting dentures. My bottom partial needs adjusting and I keep putting it off. I do have dental insurance that would cover part of the expense. It's just one of those things that don't seem to be pressing. I also leave the bottom one out when I'm home.
Yes, Barb does have a motorized chair. When the weather is nice we get out and ride around a lot.
It's a gray, dreary morning with rain predicted but so far, it's dry. Sometimes I wonder why I watch the weather forecast...they're wrong so often.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I took a class many years ago in clay when working on my undergraduate degree. LOVED it. Very meditative and kneeding the clay to prepare it was good for working out venting. Haven't had the opportunity to do it in years and years. Need to check out the clay business here; maybe take a class. What did you make?


sassafras123 said:


> Sorry it is David Perlmutter, M.D.," Green Brain."
> Had a fun day working with a group of artists learning to make pictures from clay wish I could describe it better. They took clay slabs and carved mountain scenes, trees etc. I felt like an imposter as they are artists and have worked in clay. But just kicked back and went for it. Very meditative.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope the cold takes a by-pass and leave you quickly! Drink lots of fluids and rest in the meantime.


martina said:


> Count me in too. I am coming down with a cold so will be off to bed soon. Take care all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto.


jknappva said:


> Love the socks!! Glad you got your fingers and toes pampered!!LOL!!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Melody will have you in prayer throughout the day as you go to your appointment. I've been telling myself (for you) that if it was serious they would not have made you wait and pray that is so. God bless you Melody.

Sonja also have your son in prayer as he has his scan today. Sending you comforting gently hugs {{{{{HUGS}}}}} as you await this news.



gagesmom said:


> I have my appt with the dr tomorrow. Although I have been complaining about waiting. I am really scared to go now.
> 
> Supper is pretty much done. I am making chicken drumsticks and veg.
> 
> We are supposed to have the high winds til tomorrow. 70 km an hour or more.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sharon VA so sorry you are still fighting that headache. Hope you get to feeling better soon. {{}HUGS}}}


vabchnonnie said:


> Hi everyone - have been reading today, but not posting anything.My headache has gotten the best of me I believe. Out with my puppy for the last time and then to bed. Will check in in the AM...good night/day all...VA Sharon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful grandson you have. My 18 yr old DGS is very helpful also. Congratulations to him for being in the top 3 for your state's football. Wouldn't be surprised if he gets a scholarship then for college.


StellaK said:


> I can't thank all of you enough for your encouraging words and good wishes. I have realized that you have to be truly mentally ill to bring up someone's deceased child in a derogatory way. I want her to be no part of my life.
> I am taking Elliquis as an anticoagulent. I am also taking 100 mgm of Metoprolol to slow my heartbeat. I had to have my aortic valve replaced a few years ago so the heart was already a concern.
> My grandson was here today and he changed my closet from winter to summer clothes, did laundry, and deep cleaning. He is 17 and he is earning money for prom. His name was in our newspaper this past week as one of the top three high school football players in our state. He has no problem helping his grammy with housework though.
> I am rich with my grandchildren and with friends both here and in my hometown. Thank you again for the encouragement. Stellak


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers being sent up today...hope all news is good news!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers being sent up today...hope all news is good news!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the socks...I've been side-tracked on some other projects right now, but will soon be back to the sock making. I did learn the toe up cast on and doing 2 (even 3) at a time, but am applying the skills to making the hexi puffs rather than socks. I hope to share a photo or two soon as I have 6 puffs done and ready for some duplicate stitching. I think I'll do a sheep, owl, and some flowers as the first decorations.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely hat and booties.


Swedenme said:


> Well suppose I can't put it off any longer here is picture of hat and then together with the booties booties I made last year . They are much prettier than in the pictures . The checked ribbon was the only ribbon I had at the moment going to change it to a thinner pink one
> Sonja


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Love your picture Bonnie. My son was given a deer hide a few Winters ago and I think he tried to tan it I'm not sure what he did with it or if it worked. He wanted to make moccasins (I'll have to ask him)


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja & Melody, I hope you get good test results this week, the waiting is so stressful.
> It sure seems like I've been living in the right part of the world this winter, the water was running everywhere. I was outside for a while in short sleeves, so nice spring is hopefully coming soon.
> The Home & Garden show was OK, of all things to find there, I bought a deer hide, my niece asked me if I would make her mitts to match the mukluks I made her for Christmas last year & this is beautiful sot hide so should be easy to work with.
> We called friends & stopped to have coffee with them, then they insisted we stay for supper so we just got home. It was a nice evening.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

They're beautiful!


Swedenme said:


> Well suppose I can't put it off any longer here is picture of hat and then together with the booties booties I made last year . They are much prettier than in the pictures . The checked ribbon was the only ribbon I had at the moment going to change it to a thinner pink one
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> They're really pretty Sonja. I think seeing the finished hat belies how much work just went in to the brim to start. Well done you!


Thank you Julie and Angela . The brim was the hardest part with 297 stitches on small size needles 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Well it's a bright sunny Monday morning here so I should be getting things done. Had a bit of computer problem yesterday so followed my usual practice of shutting it down overnight and hoping it would be better in the morning! It works!! Had the phone call I was waiting for yesterday morning from my ex. I'm still not sure why he rang! He is not in the best of health and is certainly getting very vague and forgetful and rambles on a bit, but nothing overly serious to report. He is 84 now so I suppose that is to be forgiven. Glad for the kids sake there was no bad news.


That was a relief I bet you were thinking bad news I know I was 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I went back and checked the original post and it said the title was GREEN BRAIN but there also is a GRAIN BRAIN so which one is it?


It has to be the Grain Brain one...I checked out the other and it's a horror story! :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Back again,
> Was able to get caught up here
> 
> Betty, great start on your socks. Started a pair with the same yarn, pulling from the outside and inside. Didn't like the way one of them looked to frogged it and got a different skein out to work two at a time. Have an inch to go before the heel. Am using size 1 that i bought at The Nook last week. They are Knitters Pride Nova Platina and are working out well. No drag at the join.
> ...


Love the colour combination of your socks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have my appt with the dr tomorrow. Although I have been complaining about waiting. I am really scared to go now.
> 
> Supper is pretty much done. I am making chicken drumsticks and veg.
> 
> We are supposed to have the high winds til tomorrow. 70 km an hour or more.


Because you haven't heard anything, I'm hoping it will be good news.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

If I ever mention thinking about doing another cross stitch somebody shoot me! :lol: I've finished one for new DGD to come (except for date & name, etc) and have almost finished one for my niece's expected baby. This second one has been driving me nuts & I really think my eyesight is not good enough now....no more cross stitch for me! :shock:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Bonnie - Love the new avatar! :thumbup: Always nice to put a face to a name.
> 
> Sonja - The hat and bootees are lovely. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Thank you Kate about the hat and booties . Been to the hospital this morning with my son we set off early because it's a bit of a drive and didn't want to get stuck in traffic and wouldn't you know it clear all the way there 
So we went to maggies place which is just over the way from The Bobby Robson centre , a free centre for cancer patients were you can get all the help and advice you need but it's also a restful place were you can just sit and chat or read , paint or do other crafts lovely eating area run by volunteers who make all the food and all you do is leave a donation . The place is built like a big Scandinavian house lots of wood and large windows . Must admit it feels like I'm sat in the middle of IKEA but it is a lovely friendly place and the ladies do make lovely cakes and coffee . Now we just have to wait 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> If I ever mention thinking about doing another cross stitch somebody shoot me! :lol: I've finished one for new DGD to come (except for date & name, etc) and have almost finished one for my niece's expected baby. This second one has been driving me nuts & I really think my eyesight is not good enough now....no more cross stitch for me! :shock:


Wow they are beautiful Kate . Really gorgeous 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I can't thank all of you enough for your encouraging words and good wishes. I have realized that you have to be truly mentally ill to bring up someone's deceased child in a derogatory way. I want her to be no part of my life.
> I am taking Elliquis as an anticoagulent. I am also taking 100 mgm of Metoprolol to slow my heartbeat. I had to have my aortic valve replaced a few years ago so the heart was already a concern.
> My grandson was here today and he changed my closet from winter to summer clothes, did laundry, and deep cleaning. He is 17 and he is earning money for prom. His name was in our newspaper this past week as one of the top three high school football players in our state. He has no problem helping his grammy with housework though.
> I am rich with my grandchildren and with friends both here and in my hometown. Thank you again for the encouragement. Stellak


How wonderful that your grandson has been helping you. He sounds like a great boy. I hope that you feel better as each day passes.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kate about the hat and booties . Been to the hospital this morning with my son we set off early because it's a bit of a drive and didn't want to get stuck in traffic and wouldn't you know it clear all the way there
> So we went to maggies place which is just over the way from The Bobby Robson centre , a free centre for cancer patients were you can get all the help and advice you need but it's also a restful place were you can just sit and chat or read , paint or do other crafts lovely eating area run by volunteers who make all the food and all you do is leave a donation . The place is built like a big Scandinavian house lots of wood and large windows . Must admit it feels like I'm sat in the middle of IKEA but it is a lovely friendly place and the ladies do make lovely cakes and coffee . Now we just have to wait
> Sonja


Thinking about you & hoping for a good outcome. The waiting is the worst bit. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grannypeg said:


> Sonya, the set is very cute. Love it.


Thank you granny peg and Margaret now I have to find something to knit again 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well suppose I can't put it off any longer here is picture of hat and then together with the booties booties I made last year . They are much prettier than in the pictures . The checked ribbon was the only ribbon I had at the moment going to change it to a thinner pink one
> Sonja


Beautiful!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> They are lovely, Sonja. I don't blame you for keeping them!
> Junek


Thank you June I'm going to start saving some things as hopefully my oldest and his future wife will try to have a family once they get married in august 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Melody will have you in prayer throughout the day as you go to your appointment. I've been telling myself (for you) that if it was serious they would not have made you wait and pray that is so. God bless you Melody.
> 
> Sonja also have your son in prayer as he has his scan today. Sending you comforting gently hugs {{{{{HUGS}}}}} as you await this news.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I rather like the contrast of the bright red with the white, although it will be interesting to see your choice of pink! They look really good!


I agree, Sonja! They look great!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I am only up to page 20, as I left the computer off over the weekend so I could get some other things done (though all the knitting I did on the new design has to be frogged as the neck was a little too big and the arm hole a little too small! :roll: I'm used to that process, though). We went to breakfast yesterday, I made my big batch of lip balm (should hold me a few months if not a year), and we did a little shopping at the farmer's market. DD and I bought a lavender plant that smells amazing even without blooms, so we're hopeful it will grow well.

I did get a couple of projects wrapped up as well, mostly weaving in ends and need to get photos taken.

Stella, dear lady, I hope you delete anything further from the Selfish Sister. Unbelievable how some people can treat others. Focus on taking care of YOU and know that you have support here.

Denise, glad your events went well but sorry to hear you've been ill--hope it's all settling now and you're back to full power soon. 

I'll try to get caught up the rest of the way now.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Aw Kate those are so cute! I love counted cross stitch but I can't see to do it either but you did a wonderful job!


KateB said:


> If I ever mention thinking about doing another cross stitch somebody shoot me! :lol: I've finished one for new DGD to come (except for date & name, etc) and have almost finished one for my niece's expected baby. This second one has been driving me nuts & I really think my eyesight is not good enough now....no more cross stitch for me! :shock:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We can start calling Margaret (new nickname) Sock-it-2-me ....or SockUPied....or ToesUp....or, or........LOL


HappyFeet?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nittergma said:


> They're beautiful!


Thank you Gwen and nittergma
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think that if you can't do the stitches that yes the felt face would work. But as Nanacaren mentioned it would wear out much quicker and felt does tend to get fuzzy in my experience. I KNOW if any one can do the stitches you will be able to. I loved your monster longies.


I have also found that the dyes used in felt often run badly so it might also spoil the pants.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you and a thank you to Miss Pam too 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well suppose I can't put it off any longer here is picture of hat and then together with the booties booties I made last year . They are much prettier than in the pictures . The checked ribbon was the only ribbon I had at the moment going to change it to a thinner pink one
> Sonja


I like the red, too, and the brim is great--I love ruffles. 

Melody, sending all positive thoughts for your results and to Sonja & son as well.

Kate, I used to do a lot of cross stitch before I learned to knit--love how yours worked out. I have a cabinet full of supplies that I should use up, too...

Need to get to work now, but will check in as I can. Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have also found that the dyes used in felt often run badly so it might also spoil the pants.


That happened in a top I had too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> 8 years older.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> June - it still is troubling me, do believe it is from my teeth. I leave them out when I'm in my apartment, after several hours the headache is much less. If I'm out and about by the time I get home it's terrible ie: church. Don't have enough money saved to go to the dentist, but I'm working on it, little by little. Sorry to complain, that I shouldn't do. Hope you and Barbara have a wonderful day, get out of your apartment and run the halls. Know you have a motorized chair, does she? Out my door is outside, breezway, very breezy too. No place to walk except outside. You are very fortunate to have enclosed hallways...until next time...VA Sharon


Could you ask your doctor if it could be a sinus issue? Often that makes teeth ache & maybe if that is the problem he can get you something to relieve your pain. No point to suffering until you can afford the dentist if there are other options. Are there no programs in the US to help seniors with the cost of dentists?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oh Sam and everyone, I am so sorry it is GRAIN BRAIN. Which obviously I am having.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I went back and checked the original post and it said the title was GREEN BRAIN but there also is a GRAIN BRAIN so which one is it?


Grain Brain worked for me- it is basically a Gluten -free regime.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> If I ever mention thinking about doing another cross stitch somebody shoot me! :lol: I've finished one for new DGD to come (except for date & name, etc) and have almost finished one for my niece's expected baby. This second one has been driving me nuts & I really think my eyesight is not good enough now....no more cross stitch for me! :shock:


They are looking good Kate- but I know how tough it can be on your eyes!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Love your picture Bonnie. My son was given a deer hide a few Winters ago and I think he tried to tan it I'm not sure what he did with it or if it worked. He wanted to make moccasins (I'll have to ask him)


Deer hide is not really very good for moccasins & mukluks as it wears out too quickly. I use moosehide for mukluks as it can take getting wet often without getting hard. I usually use cowhide for moccasins as they are mostly worn in the house, it gets hard if it gets wet, but wears like iron. The deer hide is soft & suple so makes good gloves/mitts for older people who don't play in the snow too much, I used moose for the kids mitts when they were young, then knit wool liners for them.

Thanks for all the nice comments on my photo, my friend took it at quilting the other day. It is the first picture of myself I've seen in a long time that I actually like (& now that I can figure out how to post them)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Deer hide is not really very good for moccasins & mukluks as it wears out too quickly. I use moosehide for mukluks as it can take getting wet often without getting hard. I usually use cowhide for moccasins as they are mostly worn in the house, it gets hard if it gets wet, but wears like iron. The deer hide is soft & suple so makes good gloves/mitts for older people who don't play in the snow too much, I used moose for the kids mitts when they were young, then knit wool liners for them.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice comments on my photo, my friend took it at quilting the other day. It is the first picture of myself I've seen in a long time that I actually like (& now that I can figure out how to post them)


Bonnie is your name- and bonnie, you are!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bonnie is your name- and bonnie, you are!


Thanks, Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, Julie


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja & Melody, you are in my thoughts for good results.
Kate, your crossstitch is beautiful, I feel the same way when I do cross stitch, I swear I'll never do another, then get stupid again a few months later. I was afraid I was not going to be able to do Christmas stockings by the time my younger son decided to have kids( he need a woman first) so have done several ahead.
Sonja, the little hat & booties are so cute, can't wait to see you grandchild in it.
Angela, I'm glad your ex phone call was not the bad news you feared.

Well, must get off my butt & get some bedding plants transplanted, the tomatoes are already over 2 inches tall.
Have a good day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, how wonderful that you can make things from animal hides. I remember a sheepskin dress I saw in Taos. It was so soft and pliable I lusted for it. But could not justify cost. I will take picture of clay picture after its fired.
Nittergma, thank you.
Gwen, I'm so afraid I'll get into clay. I just can't afford another expensive hobby. 
Sonja, I love the red gingham ribbon,but I've always loved gingham. I'm sure pink would be lovely. Maybe you could gift two ribbons with gift.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> If I ever mention thinking about doing another cross stitch somebody shoot me! :lol: I've finished one for new DGD to come (except for date & name, etc) and have almost finished one for my niece's expected baby. This second one has been driving me nuts & I really think my eyesight is not good enough now....no more cross stitch for me! :shock:


They're really cute. I gave up cross stitch several years ago when knitting took over my life!
Junek


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I'm sure it was too delicious to leave any for tomorrow Joy! Southern corn pudding sounds good I think my MIL makes that sometimes.


It is really easy to make corn pudding, Noni, I just doubled the recipe except for the salt. And they still ate nearly all of it!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Spider said:


> Do you give out the recipe for the corn pudding? Meal sounded wonderful.


Yes, Spider, I will get that posted for you but need to go get Tim from school shortly. I'll get it when I come back.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I like the red, too, and the brim is great--I love ruffles.
> 
> Melody, sending all positive thoughts for your results and to Sonja & son as well.
> 
> ...


 Thank you sorlenna


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, how wonderful that you can make things from animal hides. I remember a sheepskin dress I saw in Taos. It was so soft and pliable I lusted for it. But could not justify cost. I will take picture of clay picture after its fired.
> Nittergma, thank you.
> Gwen, I'm so afraid I'll get into clay. I just can't afford another expensive hobby.
> Sonja, I love the red gingham ribbon,but I've always loved gingham. I'm sure pink would be lovely. Maybe you could gift two ribbons with gift.


Thank you . I think I will leave the ribbon alone 
Sona


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Bonnie*, how lovely to see your picture as your avatar. A good-looking lady!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . I think I will leave the ribbon alone
> Sona


I am glad you have decided to leave the red ribbon- I loved it!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well suppose I can't put it off any longer here is picture of hat and then together with the booties
> 
> Sonja


I think they are both just darling. I love the checkered ribbon.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think that if you can't do the stitches that yes the felt face would work. But as Nanacaren mentioned it would wear out much quicker and felt does tend to get fuzzy in my experience. I KNOW if any one can do the stitches you will be able to. I loved your monster longies.


My thought was that the felt might not launder well?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad you have decided to leave the red ribbon- I loved it!


Thanks Julie good job as it was the only ribbon I had . I will have to put ribbon on my list of things I need .what I really need is a good LYS .the nearest one to me is useless I want one that has everything I want at reasonable prices .
Oh well I can keep dreaming 😃


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow they are beautiful Kate . Really gorgeous
> Sonja


That's exactly what I was thinking, Sonja.

Really lovely work, Kate. Much better you than me--I'd been in a home for certain if I tried.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> I think they are both just darling. I love the checkered ribbon.


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Can any of you knowledgeable people tell me what I need to look for ? I have decided to make a romper set but I want to put like an I cord edging up the front and I need to google how to do it . So should I just type I cord edging or is there a proper name for it 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well suppose I can't put it off any longer here is picture of hat and then together with the booties booties I made last year . They are much prettier than in the pictures . The checked ribbon was the only ribbon I had at the moment going to change it to a thinner pink one
> Sonja


Those are beautiful!!!! I love them 👍👍😍😍😍 the red checked ribbon looks perfect. Love the little buttons on the ribbon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can any of you knowledgeable people tell me what I need to look for ? I have decided to make a romper set but I want to put like an I cord edging up the front and I need to google how to do it . So should I just type I cord edging or is there a proper name for it
> Sonja


I typed in cord edging several videos popped up.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well it's a bright sunny Monday morning here so I should be getting things done. Had a bit of computer problem yesterday so followed my usual practice of shutting it down overnight and hoping it would be better in the morning! It works!! Had the phone call I was waiting for yesterday morning from my ex. I'm still not sure why he rang! He is not in the best of health and is certainly getting very vague and forgetful and rambles on a bit, but nothing overly serious to report. He is 84 now so I suppose that is to be forgiven. Glad for the kids sake there was no bad news.


Good to hear there was no bad news to report.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Those are beautiful!!!! I love them 👍👍😍😍😍 the red checked ribbon looks perfect. Love the little buttons on the ribbon.


Thank you Caren and I too just typed in I cord edging . I answered my own question as I was typing it . I thought it might have some fancy name I hadn't heard of 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> If I ever mention thinking about doing another cross stitch somebody shoot me! :lol: I've finished one for new DGD to come (except for date & name, etc) and have almost finished one for my niece's expected baby. This second one has been driving me nuts & I really think my eyesight is not good enough now....no more cross stitch for me! :shock:


You have done a brilliant job!!! 👍👍 that might a good thing to get back out some of my cross stich. I do what you mean about the eye sight.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you June I'm going to start saving some things as hopefully my oldest and his future wife will try to have a family once they get married in august
> Sonja


What a good idea to have some made ahead. I try to have a couple of each now, not that I am in a rush for any more grandchildren just now. I am enjoying the no diapers and such.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Caren and I too just typed in I cord edging . I answered my own question as I was typing it . I thought it might have some fancy name I hadn't heard of
> Sonja


If it had of had a fancy name I'd have been lost for sure.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> What a good idea to have some made ahead. I try to have a couple of each now, not that I am in a rush for any more grandchildren just now. I am enjoying the no diapers and such.


How many grandchildren have you got ? And I like your new avatar is that Seth 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How many grandchildren have you got ? And I like your new avatar is that Seth
> Sonja


I have 12 grandchildren ranging from 15 to almost 5 years. Seth being the youngest boy, his brother is the oldest boy. DJ is the youngest girl, her sister is the oldest girl thus far. I still have 3 left to have children. 
Yes Seth is the new avatar. He said thank you, I told Nana to use that one.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Sorlene - Please post the recipe for your lip balm. I use it every day, several times a day. Would be better than the store bought and probably much cheaper. Thanking you in advance...VA Sharon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I have 12 grandchildren ranging from 15 to almost 5 years. Seth being the youngest boy, his brother is the oldest boy. DJ is the youngest girl, her sister is the oldest girl thus far. I still have 3 left to have children.
> Yes Seth is the new avatar. He said thank you, I told Nana to use that one.


Wow . So how many children do you have ? I bet you have some great get togethers or do some of them live far away


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Sorlene - Please post the recipe for your lip balm. I use it every day, several times a day. Would be better than the store bought and probably much cheaper. Thanking you in advance...VA Sharon


I make it with equal parts by weight of coconut oil, cocoa butter, and beeswax. I have a postage scale (that I also use for weighing yarn), and I used a wide mouth jelly jar in simmering water for mixing (like you'd melt candle wax). I put in 50g of each ingredient and then add the contents of one vitamin E capsule (just poke a hole with a needle or cut the tip off with a knife and squeeze it in). Stir it a few times while it's melting and then stir well when it's all melted. Add a half teaspoon of essential oil if you want. Stir again and let it cool. That's all there is to it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow . So how many children do you have ? I bet you have some great get togethers or do some of them live far away


I have seven children. When we all get together just my bunch makes up 25 counting myself. My oldest son lives in Canada ( about three hours from me) with his wife and two daughters. The rest of the gang lives within an hour from me. It is quite the houseful when everyone is here.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I make it with equal parts by weight of coconut oil, cocoa butter, and beeswax. I have a postage scale (that I also use for weighing yarn), and I used a wide mouth jelly jar in simmering water for mixing (like you'd melt candle wax). I put in 50g of each ingredient and then add the contents of one vitamin E capsule (just poke a hole with a needle or cut the tip off with a knife and squeeze it in). Stir it a few times while it's melting and then stir well when it's all melted. Add a half teaspoon of essential oil if you want. Stir again and let it cool. That's all there is to it.


I may just make some of this up, I have everything right on hand. What a savings. The way the grandchildren go through lip balm their parents will sure be happy. Thanks for the receipt 👍👍😊


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I may just make some of this up, I have everything right on hand. What a savings. The way the grandchildren go through lip balm their parents will sure be happy. Thanks for the receipt 👍👍😊


Happy to share! I love the stuff!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I have seven children. When we all get together just my bunch makes up 25 counting myself. My oldest son lives in Canada ( about three hours from me) with his wife and two daughters. The rest of the gang lives within an hour from me. It is quite the houseful when everyone is here.


It sounds wonderful . I'm one of seven but a bit of a gap between the 2 youngest my little (6"2 ) brother and me and my 2 older brothers and 3 sisters my oldest sister was like a mother to me when in left Sweden and moved to England 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy to share! I love the stuff!


I am also thinking Chrissy will use it. Nothing but natural for her these days and it will save her money too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It sounds wonderful . I'm one of seven but a bit of a gap between the 2 youngest my little (6"2 ) brother and me and my 2 older brothers and 3 sisters my oldest sister was like a mother to me when in left Sweden and moved to England
> Sonja


I second oldest of five. Mine are like three seperate familes age wise, close knit though. Twenty years between the oldest and the youngest. The two oldest are a year apart and are still very close. My two youngest 15 months apart, very close too. The rest are sort of spread out.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Another sneezy, coughy day. I am ready to be over this mess. Debated about cancelling the embroidery class tomorrow but decided to do it. It is only a morning class so I can do that.

Tonight the grocery store has a steak dinner for $8 and I'm gonna go get that. I am sick of chicken noodle soup.

Haven't even knit much, just sleeping most of the time and then still sleep well at night.

Hope all are getting good news from the doctors this week. Hugs to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I second oldest of five. Mine are like three seperate familes age wise, close knit though. Twenty years between the oldest and the youngest. The two oldest are a year apart and are still very close. My two youngest 15 months apart, very close too. The rest are sort of spread out.


Mine are 2 separate families age wise the 2oldest were 17and 15 when I found out I was having another baby . I think that is why I don't have any grandchildren yet ,they both know how much work goes into looking after a child 😀


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mine are 2 separate families age wise the 2oldest were 17and 15 when I found out I was having another baby . I think that is why I don't have any grandchildren yet ,they both know how much work goes into looking after a child 😀


That could be why. A friend of mine had three girls all 3 years apart. When the youngest was 15 there was a surprise, a boy this time. I never really had a break between my own bunch and grandchildren. My oldest grandchild is two years younger than my youngest.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> That could be why. A friend of mine had three girls all 3 years apart. When the youngest was 15 there was a surprise, a boy this time. I never really had a break between my own bunch and grandchildren. My oldest grandchild is two years younger than my youngest.[/
> 
> It's nice getting to know a bit more about you Caren . I have just noticed your picture I've done that . Got to carried away and ended up having to frog . The yarn you are using looks exactly the same colour as some I have . I was trying to decide if I had enough of it to do a baby blanket
> Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Another sneezy, coughy day. I am ready to be over this mess. Debated about cancelling the embroidery class tomorrow but decided to do it. It is only a morning class so I can do that.
> 
> Tonight the grocery store has a steak dinner for $8 and I'm gonna go get that. I am sick of chicken noodle soup.
> 
> ...


I hope you feel better soon...the protein will help you fight the bug!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy to share! I love the stuff!


Thank you Sorlenna I think I will make some as well . We will all have beautiful glossy healthy lips thanks to you . I wonder if Sam will make some too 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Another sneezy, coughy day. I am ready to be over this mess. Debated about cancelling the embroidery class tomorrow but decided to do it. It is only a morning class so I can do that.
> 
> Tonight the grocery store has a steak dinner for $8 and I'm gonna go get that. I am sick of chicken noodle soup.
> 
> ...


Take care of yourself and if you need to sleep just sleep I find that's the best cure of all 
Hope you feel lots better soon 💐
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sorlenna I think I will make some as well . We will all have beautiful glossy healthy lips thanks to you . I wonder if Sam will make some too 😄


I'm thinking that it will be good cuticle balm and even be good for elbows, knees and all kinds of itchy dry patch skin.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good to hear there was no bad news to report.


Yes, I'm really not sure why he rang at all after all this time!

Love your new avatar! x.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm thinking that it will be good cuticle balm and even be good for elbows, knees and all kinds of itchy dry patch skin.


I will try these too I just need to get some of the capsules . I think I will make some for my oldest as he gets really dry lips 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm thinking that it will be good cuticle balm and even be good for elbows, knees and all kinds of itchy dry patch skin.


 :thumbup: I use it in those places, too!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hallelujah - God is good. Left the office in tears of joy. It is NOT cancer. :thumbup: I am being sent to a neurologist though. Doctor is puzzled as to why the headaches.

Thank you, all of you. My heart bursts with love for my ktp family for all your support and prayers.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Off for now check in later on.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Hallelujah - God is good. Left the office in tears of joy. It is NOT cancer. :thumbup: I am being sent to a neurologist though. Doctor is puzzled as to why the headaches.
> 
> Thank you, all of you. My heart bursts with love for my ktp family for all your support and prayers.
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Absolutely fantastic news . I'm so happy for you and your family Mel .go and have a nice peaceful stress free afternoon /evening 💐
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Yes, I'm really not sure why he rang at all after all this time!
> 
> Love your new avatar! x.


Thank you 😊😊


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hallelujah - God is good. Left the office in tears of joy. It is NOT cancer. :thumbup: I am being sent to a neurologist though. Doctor is puzzled as to why the headaches.
> 
> Thank you, all of you. My heart bursts with love for my ktp family for all your support and prayers.
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Very good news to hear, such a relief. 
(((((((((((((((((((((((Hugs)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for a very cute easter/spring table --- sam

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/easter-placemats-napkin-rings


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hallelujah - God is good. Left the office in tears of joy. It is NOT cancer. :thumbup: I am being sent to a neurologist though. Doctor is puzzled as to why the headaches.
> 
> Thank you, all of you. My heart bursts with love for my ktp family for all your support and prayers.
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


It probably has not helped the headaches, Mel, that you were left worrying for so long.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we got the same thing you did - did you have the high wind also? --- sam



jheiens said:


> It is getting warmer now--moving up toward 40degrees F. But it was sleeting about 8pm tonight.
> 
> I baked a hen for dinner and served southern corn pudding (doubled the recipe), creamed spinach, and whole berry cranberry sauce. The family wiped out everything but about a serving of the corn pudding and bits and pieces of the chicken. I was so in hopes of having enough chicken to make quesidillas for supper tomorrow. On to Plan B . . . .
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are not bent but they sure itch her - she has rubbed the hair off the left one - so will try the mite medicine and see what happens. --- sam



Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Hi Sam, thanks for your welcome. Regarding the ear mites, are her ears bent, rather than being upright? That's usually the sign of ear mites. Plus, is there any black debris?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the avatar bonnie - always good to have a face to put a name to - I hope there aren't any English teachers out there that will correct that sentence. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja & Melody, I hope you get good test results this week, the waiting is so stressful.
> It sure seems like I've been living in the right part of the world this winter, the water was running everywhere. I was outside for a while in short sleeves, so nice spring is hopefully coming soon.
> The Home & Garden show was OK, of all things to find there, I bought a deer hide, my niece asked me if I would make her mitts to match the mukluks I made her for Christmas last year & this is beautiful sot hide so should be easy to work with.
> We called friends & stopped to have coffee with them, then they insisted we stay for supper so we just got home. It was a nice evening.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Well suppose I can't put it off any longer here is picture of hat and then together with the booties booties I made last year . They are much prettier than in the pictures . The checked ribbon was the only ribbon I had at the moment going to change it to a thinner pink one
> Sonja


I also like the red contrast.
Great job, very pretty.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sonja - those are works of art - what a great job you did. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well suppose I can't put it off any longer here is picture of hat and then together with the booties booties I made last year . They are much prettier than in the pictures . The checked ribbon was the only ribbon I had at the moment going to change it to a thinner pink one
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you have a senior center in town check with them to see if there are grants/monies available that you could use for your teeth. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> June - it still is troubling me, do believe it is from my teeth. I leave them out when I'm in my apartment, after several hours the headache is much less. If I'm out and about by the time I get home it's terrible ie: church. Don't have enough money saved to go to the dentist, but I'm working on it, little by little. Sorry to complain, that I shouldn't do. Hope you and Barbara have a wonderful day, get out of your apartment and run the halls. Know you have a motorized chair, does she? Out my door is outside, breezway, very breezy too. No place to walk except outside. You are very fortunate to have enclosed hallways...until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who drives your van? --- sam



jknappva said:


> I completely understand about ill fitting dentures. My bottom partial needs adjusting and I keep putting it off. I do have dental insurance that would cover part of the expense. It's just one of those things that don't seem to be pressing. I also leave the bottom one out when I'm home.
> Yes, Barb does have a motorized chair. When the weather is nice we get out and ride around a lot.
> It's a gray, dreary morning with rain predicted but so far, it's dry. Sometimes I wonder why I watch the weather forecast...they're wrong so often.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hallelujah - God is good. Left the office in tears of joy. It is NOT cancer. :thumbup: I am being sent to a neurologist though. Doctor is puzzled as to why the headaches.
> 
> Thank you, all of you. My heart bursts with love for my ktp family for all your support and prayers.
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


The best news Mel! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Hallelujah - God is good. Left the office in tears of joy. It is NOT cancer. :thumbup: I am being sent to a neurologist though. Doctor is puzzled as to why the headaches.
> 
> Thank you, all of you. My heart bursts with love for my ktp family for all your support and prayers.
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Best news anyone can hear from their Doctor. "Not Cancer".
Very HAPPY for you.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful kate - do the names and dates get cross-stitched also? --- sam



KateB said:


> If I ever mention thinking about doing another cross stitch somebody shoot me! :lol: I've finished one for new DGD to come (except for date & name, etc) and have almost finished one for my niece's expected baby. This second one has been driving me nuts & I really think my eyesight is not good enough now....no more cross stitch for me! :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what recipe did you use for your lip balm? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> We went to breakfast yesterday, I made my big batch of lip balm (should hold me a few months if not a year), and we did a little shopping at the farmer's market.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what recipe did you use for your lip balm? --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the new avatar....Seth is such a cute little boy...


NanaCaren said:


> I typed in cord edging several videos popped up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> Sonja - those are works of art - what a great job you did. --- sam


Thank you Sam and thank you kiwifrau
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is one. --- sam

Corn Pudding

Ingrdients:

1 1/2 tablespoons butter 
1 onion, chopped 
1 green bell pepper, chopped 
1 red bell pepper, chopped 
1 1/4-pound piece smoked ham, such as Black Forest, cut into 1/2-inch pieces 
3/4 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon fresh-ground black pepper 
1 cup fresh (from about 2 ears) or frozen corn kernels 
1 1/2 cups half-and-half 
6 eggs 
1 1/2 teaspoons sugar 
1/8 teaspoon cayenne 
1/4 pound Monterey jack, grated (about 1 cup)

Directions:

Heat the oven to 350°. Butter an 8-by-12-inch baking dish or another shallow baking dish of about the same size.

In a medium nonstick frying pan, melt the butter over moderately low heat. Add the onion and cook, stirring occasionally, until translucent, about 5 minutes.

Add the bell peppers and cook, stirring occasionally, until the peppers are tender, about 5 minutes more.

Stir in the ham, salt, and black pepper and cook, stirring, for 1 minute. Set aside to cool.

Meanwhile, combine the corn and half-and-half in a blender or food processor and puree until smooth. Add the eggs, sugar, and cayenne. Blend thoroughly.

Spoon the bell-pepper mixture into the prepared baking dish and then sprinkle the Monterey jack over the top. Pour the egg mixture over all.

Bake until a toothpick inserted in the center of the pudding comes out clean, about 40 minutes.

Notes Variations: Omit the ham for a meatless version, or replace it with crumbled cooked chorizo for a spicier pudding.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/corn-pudding?xid=DAILY072212CornPudding



jheiens said:


> Yes, Spider, I will get that posted for you but need to go get Tim from school shortly. I'll get it when I come back.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I quite agree - very festive. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad you have decided to leave the red ribbon- I loved it!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hallelujah - God is good. Left the office in tears of joy. It is NOT cancer. :thumbup: I am being sent to a neurologist though. Doctor is puzzled as to why the headaches.
> 
> Thank you, all of you. My heart bursts with love for my ktp family for all your support and prayers.
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Best news ever!! I'm so pleased for you Mel, I hope the neurologist can sort out the headaches for you. Maybe just removing the stress of worrying about cancer will be a big help. Lots of hugs for you too. xx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I see another beautiful knit set coming up - can you tell us what color you are using? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Can any of you knowledgeable people tell me what I need to look for ? I have decided to make a romper set but I want to put like an I cord edging up the front and I need to google how to do it . So should I just type I cord edging or is there a proper name for it
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praise God is right!!! So glad it is NOT the big C! Also glad he is sending you to a neurologist about the headaches. Keep us posted on that too Melody. Hallelujah!


gagesmom said:


> Hallelujah - God is good. Left the office in tears of joy. It is NOT cancer. :thumbup: I am being sent to a neurologist though. Doctor is puzzled as to why the headaches.
> 
> Thank you, all of you. My heart bursts with love for my ktp family for all your support and prayers.
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I quite agree - very festive. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*WOO HOO!* for Mel's results--now to get those headaches gone, too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hallelujah - God is good. Left the office in tears of joy. It is NOT cancer. :thumbup: I am being sent to a neurologist though. Doctor is puzzled as to why the headaches.
> 
> Thank you, all of you. My heart bursts with love for my ktp family for all your support and prayers.
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


That is great news!!! Hope neurologist can determine why the headaches and hope they come up with a solution. Have they ruled out that it has anything to do with the mold?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hallelujah - God is good. Left the office in tears of joy. It is NOT cancer. :thumbup: I am being sent to a neurologist though. Doctor is puzzled as to why the headaches.
> 
> Thank you, all of you. My heart bursts with love for my ktp family for all your support and prayers.
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Hurray!!!!! Many, many hugs to you, Melody!!!  That is such awesome news and such a huge relief for you! (((((((((((((HUGS TO YOU))))))))))))))


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm planning on it - Heidi even has a scale. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sorlenna I think I will make some as well . We will all have beautiful glossy healthy lips thanks to you . I wonder if Sam will make some too 😄


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> we got the same thing you did - did you have the high wind also? --- sam


We had very high winds with icy rain...not very nice to be out in when we were driving home from Madison, WI on Sunday. This week is supposed to be much better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news melody - happy dance time. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Hallelujah - God is good. Left the office in tears of joy. It is NOT cancer. :thumbup: I am being sent to a neurologist though. Doctor is puzzled as to why the headaches.
> 
> Thank you, all of you. My heart bursts with love for my ktp family for all your support and prayers.
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Beautiful stitching Kate! I know they will be treasured.

Swedenme...The bonnet is beautiful. I am glad that you will hold onto it for future grandchildren. Can't wait to see what you knit up next.

Caren...Love Seth's focus in that avatar. What a blessing he is to you and the rest of us. Can't wait to see the dress finished.

Busy night tonight as it is Matthew's last art class for this session. It starts back up in June for him. The instructor has lined up a volunteer to work with Matthew on the pottery wheel. Can't wait to see what he will make.

I do have a 4 day weekend this weekend so I have made plans for Matthew to get two cavaties taken care of on Thursday and a Friday morning knitting group with potluck breakfast. Sunday will be very busy since it is Easter. Time to get going.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Praise God is right!!! So glad it is NOT the big C! Also glad he is sending you to a neurologist about the headaches. Keep us posted on that too Melody. Hallelujah!


I had excruciating head pain for a year both night and day. The first neurologist saw me for 3 months and said he was certain it was all from my neck. However, since my neck never hurt, I was puzzled. After that, he sent me to a well-know neurologist who treated only head pain. He never helped me, even with the shots into the skull and after one year later, it just left. I had a lot of prayer and truly attribute it to healing from the Lord. I do, in all honesty, the source of the pain was from my neck as I had lifted my head from a shampoo bowl that was too high and my back neck just could not support the head. .


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I do not mean, my "back neck", but the back of my neck. I am sorry I missed that when rereading my send.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> I see another beautiful knit set coming up - can you tell us what color you are using? --- sam


White romper with hopefully navy icord piping and 4 buttons either side if I can manage to change the soaker pattern to what I want and a navy cardy with white icord piping . Got my fingers crossed it turns out the way I want it to . Well it will be fun trying 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks Julie --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam as you read on, Sorlenna gives her recipe!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

without a doubt it is going to be a beautiful romper. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> White romper with hopefully navy icord piping and 4 buttons either side if I can manage to change the soaker pattern to what I want and a navy cardy with white icord piping . Got my fingers crossed it turns out the way I want it to . Well it will be fun trying
> Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks Julie --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you lose power - the power was off for about two or three minutes - once would have been enough but it happened six times - the seventh time it was off about a half hour - by the third time I just let it off and waited for things to settle down. it sure played havoc with the taping of all the columbo shows that was on this weekend. I ended up with twelve which is plenty. will watch some more tonight. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> We had very high winds with icy rain...not very nice to be out in when we were driving home from Madison, WI on Sunday. This week is supposed to be much better.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hallelujah - God is good. Left the office in tears of joy. It is NOT cancer. :thumbup: I am being sent to a neurologist though. Doctor is puzzled as to why the headaches.
> 
> Thank you, all of you. My heart bursts with love for my ktp family for all your support and prayers.
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Hallelujah indeed..I am so happy. Now I am hoping for some tiny thing that can be corrected for headache help.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hallelujah - God is good. Left the office in tears of joy. It is NOT cancer. :thumbup: I am being sent to a neurologist though. Doctor is puzzled as to why the headaches.
> 
> Thank you, all of you. My heart bursts with love for my ktp family for all your support and prayers.
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


What great news. Such a relief for you. Hope you get some good news from the neurologist .


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you lose power - the power was off for about two or three minutes - once would have been enough but it happened six times - the seventh time it was off about a half hour - by the third time I just let it off and waited for things to settle down. it sure played havoc with the taping of all the columbo shows that was on this weekend. I ended up with twelve which is plenty. will watch some more tonight. --- sam


We never lost power, but the wind was pretty noisy---it was swirling around just like what happened last year when the trees were blown about in our yard. No damage done this time, but I was awake waiting for the crashes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hallelujah - God is good. Left the office in tears of joy. It is NOT cancer. :thumbup: I am being sent to a neurologist though. Doctor is puzzled as to why the headaches.
> 
> Thank you, all of you. My heart bursts with love for my ktp family for all your support and prayers.
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Wonderful news, Mel. I'm sure you are in 7th heaven with the good news.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> they are not bent but they sure itch her - she has rubbed the hair off the left one - so will try the mite medicine and see what happens. --- sam


I wonder if she could have mange? It s the animal equivalent of scabies & the itch is terrible. Our neighbors tried everything on their dog, finally gave a shot of Ivemec & better almost immediately.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hallelujah - God is good. Left the office in tears of joy. It is NOT cancer. :thumbup: I am being sent to a neurologist though. Doctor is puzzled as to why the headaches.
> 
> Thank you, all of you. My heart bursts with love for my ktp family for all your support and prayers.
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Such great news! Hope the neurologist can come up with an answer for the headaches. Do you have to wait long for that appointment?

Now hopefully Sonja will get the same good results!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hallelujah - God is good. Left the office in tears of joy. It is NOT cancer. :thumbup: I am being sent to a neurologist though. Doctor is puzzled as to why the headaches.
> 
> Thank you, all of you. My heart bursts with love for my ktp family for all your support and prayers.
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


That's wonderful news. Now we can thank the good Lord!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> who drives your van? --- sam


Don't have a van, Sam...a SUV. We both can drive, but I'm lazy so Barbara drives. I've never been one to drive just for the pleasure of driving....it was just a way to get from one place to another. Now I can sit back and let her chauffeur me around!!
Junek


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> That's wonderful news. Now we can thank the good Lord!!
> Junek


Just got home from work and checked here and so happy Mel. We can all do a Happy dance. 
Sonya, here is hoping for the same for you, and loved the hat and booties.
Kate, loved the counted cross stitch, but a lot of work.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We hit 81F today! :shock: Nice but not usual (and of course that high temp only lasts a few minutes, lol). We're told that temps will be down a bit by the end of the week, too, more like normal.

Off to frog my project and start over!


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

? QUESTION ?
Does anyone have a pattern for a "straight edge" shawl ie: one long piece. Made with worsted weight and eyelash or something similar on 9 mm / US # 13. I would like to make one and don't know how many stitches to cast on. Guess the length to be 5 - 6 feet long. Trying to use some stash to make something useful. Appreciate your help...VA Sharon

P.S. Headache still here


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mellie, so happy for you and us. You are much loved here.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> . It's nice getting to know a bit more about you Caren . I have just noticed your picture I've done that . Got to carried away and ended up having to frog . The yarn you are using looks exactly the same colour as some I have . I was trying to decide if I had enough of it to do a baby blanket
> Sonja


It wasn't so bad frogging, I put a smaller needle through the row I needed to go back to. Then " OH NO Nana! You pulled your needle out." Says Seth. He was quite interesting in how I was going to fixthe problem. The decrease is giving me a hard time though. I will persevere and finish this dress. Today I bought a new colour to make the second dress with, the grey and purple verigated caught my eye. The other colours are for socks and or gloves. 
A baby blanket would look lovely in that shade of green.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> we got the same thing you did - did you have the high wind also? --- sam


For a short spell just before dark, Sam. It supposedly got up to about 50F today but did not feel as if it came even close to that. The winds were bitter cold and strong about mid-morning while I was out running errands. Brrrrrrr!

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> we got the same thing you did - did you have the high wind also? --- sam


We got terrible high winds for a while this morning, of course after I got home and didn't have to drive any more it stopped. We had snow this morning turned to rain before finally stopping. Got some good snow melt though and the wind is keeping it dried up enough to keep things from flooding.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the new avatar....Seth is such a cute little boy...


Thank you 😊😊 he had to look through several before deciding on this one. Then he thought I might like to change it several times, I told him I wasn't allowed to ch ange it that often. Seemed to work for him.😁😁😳😱


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> ? QUESTION ?
> Does anyone have a pattern for a "straight edge" shawl ie: one long piece. Made with worsted weight and eyelash or something similar on 9 mm / US # 13. I would like to make one and don't know how many stitches to cast on. Guess the length to be 5 - 6 feet long. Trying to use some stash to make something useful. Appreciate your help...VA Sharon
> 
> P.S. Headache still here


This is one more place that you can simply make a gauge swatch, Sharon, and find how many stitches to the inch you get. Then, do the math and find how many stitches to accomplish the length you want.

OR You can use your gauge to find the number of stitches per inch for the width you want and then work to the length you need. Just remember to add stitches for an edging or else use a suitable stitch pattern so that the edges don't roll inward on you.

Most any stitch pattern book (from your public library or personal purchases) can guide you to any number of possible stitch patterns you might find pleasing.

Ohio Joy


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder if she could have mange? It s the animal equivalent of scabies & the itch is terrible. Our neighbors tried everything on their dog, finally gave a shot of Ivemec & better almost immediately.


Time to take her to the vet for sure. Molly got an internal and external otitis which included a fungus. Amazingly, once properly diagnosed, with ear drops, she was better almost immediately. They can take a swab of the inside of the ear and look at it under a microscope while you wait and have an immediate proper diagnosis.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hallelujah - God is good. Left the office in tears of joy. It is NOT cancer. :thumbup: I am being sent to a neurologist though. Doctor is puzzled as to why the headaches.
> 
> Thank you, all of you. My heart bursts with love for my ktp family for all your support and prayers.
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


what wonderful news Mel! We are so happy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam asked to see the shrug I have been working on, when I finished it- I have just today finished the gloves that will go with it, and darned in all the ends.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam asked to see the shrug I have been working on, when I finished it- I have just today finished the gloves that will go with it, and darned in all the ends.


That is really beautiful, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That is really beautiful, Julie.


Thanks, Martina! Sadly it is a little on the small side- and may have to be gifted- the gloves I will probably keep!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Great news, Melody.i'm very happy for you and your family.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Julie, your shrug and gloves are beautiful. I love the color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Julie, your shrug and gloves are beautiful. I love the color.


Thanks- took me a while to complete the shrug, can't recall what happened- possibly teaching and preparing a workshop! I enjoyed making both.


----------



## Carol Korblick (Feb 10, 2015)

:-D first time to reply to any post God is good happy your results are in and good


----------



## Carol Korblick (Feb 10, 2015)

:-D first time to reply to any post God is good happy your results are in and good


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just had a PM from Strawberry4u- she is having major problems with pop-ups on KP and finding it very hard to post anything, however she does say 'Hi!' to everyone and hopes all is going well.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And so much more exciting! Commiserations for your DS- though it may have been some time ago.


~~~I think it was 2003....12 years ago....WOW! Time has really flown!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think it was 2003....12 years ago....WOW! Time has really flown!


I am sure time is speeding up as I get older!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Wonderful news, Mel! I'm so glad the results were in your favor. Now, let's get you into the neurologist ASAP and get rid of those headaches!

And Sonja, fingers, toes, etc. are crossed for a similar result on your son's scan.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> great looking socks Kathy - how long are you planning on being home? --- sam


Not coming home until around the 10th of April to do taxes. Autocorrect changed DS to DD2. Plan on spending Easter weekend with my family in MA.

Sorry for the confusion. I'll let you know when I'm in town.

Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Pretty socks Kathy. If you have time we could get together at McDs tomorrow Middlefield is about 10 mins away from me.


Was only in Middlefield long enough to grab lunch and think about a nap. They called me to pick a load up in Cleveland at 5:00 to take to Marion, OH.

Hopefully will get back there one day to have coffee/tea with you. Do I have your information to get in touch with you?

Kathy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Seconding this thought- Spring colds can be awful!


~~~DH has been struggling with a cold these past few days. He is most unhappy. He normally doesn't last more than a day or 2 with a cold, but this has been going on for 4 days now......and he is trying to share it now. I'm starting to get stuffy....arrggghhh!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam asked to see the shrug I have been working on, when I finished it- I have just today finished the gloves that will go with it, and darned in all the ends.


A stunner! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Carol, I hope you're not coming down with your DH's cold--it's not fun when they share *that*!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam asked to see the shrug I have been working on, when I finished it- I have just today finished the gloves that will go with it, and darned in all the ends.


Very pretty-- lovely shade of blue, bet it is pretty on you!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, that is amazing!! I love the color and pattern.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~DH has been struggling with a cold these past few days. He is most unhappy. He normally doesn't last more than a day or 2 with a cold, but this has been going on for 4 days now......and he is trying to share it now. I'm starting to get stuffy....arrggghhh!!! :thumbdown:


Your DH has my complete sympathy. What I've got is right nasty. Hope you avoid it and that he is well soon.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you 😊😊 he had to look through several before deciding on this one. Then he thought I might like to change it several times, I told him I wasn't allowed to ch ange it that often. Seemed to work for him.😁😁😳😱


He is the cutest little guy, what fun he must be. Keeps you on your toes I'm sure. He cooks, directs your activities it sounds like. Your stories of him, make me laugh.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam asked to see the shrug I have been working on, when I finished it- I have just today finished the gloves that will go with it, and darned in all the ends.


Wow, that is ausgezeichnet! (or in English, beyond belief beautiful). Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Unfortunately, Strawberry's computer needs to be cleaned off...I had to take mine in as well; all the popup blockers, malware, spyware, ad blockers, virus blockers didn't keep it from being infected and kept showing popups with full blast music or sound. The techs got it all cleaned off for me.



Lurker 2 said:


> I just had a PM from Strawberry4u- she is having major problems with pop-ups on KP and finding it very hard to post anything, however she does say 'Hi!' to everyone and hopes all is going well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you all for everything. I feel so blessed to belong to such a fantastic group of people. I wish I could give every one of you a huge hug in person. &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;Love is what I feel for you all.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

For *Spider*:

Here is the recipe for *Southern Corn Pudding*

1/4 cup butter

1/4 cup flour

1 tsp salt

3 TBSP sugar

1 1/2 cups milk

3 cups corn, frozen and thawed

2 beaten eggs

METHOD:

Make roux of flour, butter,salt, and sugar. Add milk and stir well. Cook until thickened. Stir in corn; add some milk to beaten eggs. Stir egg/milk mixture back into the rest of the thickened milk in the pan and pour into buttered/greased casserole.

Place in water bath and bake in 350F oven for 45 minutes or until done.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I doubled this recipe for all ingredients except SALT and used a much larger casserole dish--about a 2-quart size. Baked it for about 50 to 60 minutes.

This recipe is not overly sweet but the sugar enhances the corn taste.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Seth. 

A friend of mine has ordered 2 pairs of monster longies. I am looking forward to doing them. I just started the ones for my great nephew Noah and I am almost ready to make the mouth.

Off to bed it is 10:30pm and I am working tomorrow from 7:30am to 4pm


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> For *Spider*:
> 
> Here is the recipe for *Southern Corn Pudding*
> 
> ...


Thanks so much. I will be making this for Easter dinner. My family loves corn this way and I have never made it or found a tried and true recipe. Will have to double it for our group.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~DH has been struggling with a cold these past few days. He is most unhappy. He normally doesn't last more than a day or 2 with a cold, but this has been going on for 4 days now......and he is trying to share it now. I'm starting to get stuffy....arrggghhh!!! :thumbdown:


Not good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> A stunner! :thumbup:


Thanks, Sorlenna!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Very pretty-- lovely shade of blue, bet it is pretty on you!


Thanks! It actually takes two to get it on properly- it is just fractionally small on me- I may well end up giving it away!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Julie, that is amazing!! I love the color and pattern.


Thank you, Spider!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Wow, that is ausgezeichnet! (or in English, beyond belief beautiful). Thanks for sharing.


Wow, that is a compliment indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Unfortunately, Strawberry's computer needs to be cleaned off...I had to take mine in as well; all the popup blockers, malware, spyware, ad blockers, virus blockers didn't keep it from being infected and kept showing popups with full blast music or sound. The techs got it all cleaned off for me.


I'll have to suggest that to her when I reply!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam asked to see the shrug I have been working on, when I finished it- I have just today finished the gloves that will go with it, and darned in all the ends.


Beautiful, are you going to model it for us?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful, are you going to model it for us?


Thanks, but I don't think so- I'd need someone to give me a hand getting it to sit properly!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hallelujah - God is good. Left the office in tears of joy. It is NOT cancer. :thumbup: I am being sent to a neurologist though. Doctor is puzzled as to why the headaches.
> 
> Thank you, all of you. My heart bursts with love for my ktp family for all your support and prayers.
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


~~~HAPPY DANCE time!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Very good news to hear, such a relief.
> (((((((((((((((((((((((Hugs)))))))))))))))))))


~~~It's almost enough good news to chase those headaches away!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> for a very cute easter/spring table --- sam
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/easter-placemats-napkin-rings


~~~Thanks, Sam.....these are very cute!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thought these might give you a chuckle. --- sam

OLD WORDS AND PHRASES REMIND US OF THE WAY WE WORD 
by Richard Lederer (A remarkable linguist)

About a month ago, I illuminated old expressions that have become obsolete because of the inexorable march of technology. These phrases included dont touch that dial, carbon copy, you sound like a broken record and hung out to dry. A bevy of readers have asked me to shine light on more faded words and expressions, and I am happy to oblige:

Back in the olden days we had a lot of moxie. Wed put on our best bib and tucker and straighten up and fly right. Hubba-hubba! Wed cut a rug in some juke joint and then go necking and petting and smooching and spooning and billing and cooing and pitching woo in hot rods and jalopies in some passion pit or lovers lane. Heavens to Betsy! Gee whillikers! Jumpin Jehoshaphat! Holy moley! We were in like Flynn and living the life of Riley, and even a regular guy couldnt accuse us of being a knucklehead, a nincompoop or a pill. Not for all the tea in China!

Back in the olden days, life used to be swell, but whens the last time anything was swell? Swell has gone the way of beehives, pageboys and the D.A.; of spats, knickers, fedoras, poodle skirts, saddle shoes and pedal pushers. Oh, my aching back. Kilroy was here, but he isnt anymore.

Like Washington Irvings Rip Van Winkle and Kurt Vonneguts Billy Pilgrim, we have become unstuck in time. We wake up from what surely has been just a short nap, and before we can say, Ill be a monkeys uncle! or This is a fine kettle of fish! we discover that the words we grew up with, the words that seemed omnipresent as oxygen, have vanished with scarcely a notice from our tongues and our pens and our keyboards.

Poof, poof, poof go the words of our youth, the words weve left behind. We blink, and theyre gone, evanesced from the landscape and wordscape of our perception, like Mickey Mouse wristwatches, hula hoops, skate keys, candy cigarettes, little wax bottles of colored sugar water and an organ grinders monkey.

Where have all those phrases gone? Long time passing. Where have all those phrases gone? Long time ago: Pshaw. The milkman did it. Think about the starving Armenians. Bigger than a bread box. Banned in Boston. The very idea! Its your nickel. Dont forget to pull the chain. Knee high to a grasshopper. Turn-of-the-century. Iron curtain. Domino theory. Fail safe. Civil defense. Fiddlesticks! You look like the wreck of the Hesperus. Cooties. Going like sixty. Ill see you in the funny papers. Dont take any wooden nickels. Heavens to Murgatroyd! And awa-a-ay we go!
Oh, my stars and garters! It turns out there are more of these lost words and expressions than Carter had liver pills.

This can be disturbing stuff, this winking out of the words of our youth, these words that lodge in our hearts deep core. But just as one never steps into the same river twice, one cannot step into the same language twice. Even as one enters, words are swept downstream into the past, forever making a different river.

We of a certain age have been blessed to live in changeful times. For a child each new word is like a shiny toy, a toy that has no age. We at the other end of the chronological arc have the advantage of remembering there are words that once did not exist and there were words that once strutted their hour upon the earthly stage and now are heard no more, except in our collective memory. Its one of the greatest advantages of aging. We can have archaic and eat it, too.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you lose power - the power was off for about two or three minutes - once would have been enough but it happened six times - the seventh time it was off about a half hour - by the third time I just let it off and waited for things to settle down. it sure played havoc with the taping of all the columbo shows that was on this weekend. I ended up with twelve which is plenty. will watch some more tonight. --- sam


~~~We had a Columbo marathon today....watched a lot of what we had taped, too!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Carol, I hope you're not coming down with your DH's cold--it's not fun when they share *that*!


~~~I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well suppose I can't put it off any longer here is picture of hat and then together with the booties booties I made last year . They are much prettier than in the pictures . The checked ribbon was the only ribbon I had at the moment going to change it to a thinner pink one
> Sonja


Oh they are lovely!  :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> If I ever mention thinking about doing another cross stitch somebody shoot me! :lol: I've finished one for new DGD to come (except for date & name, etc) and have almost finished one for my niece's expected baby. This second one has been driving me nuts & I really think my eyesight is not good enough now....no more cross stitch for me! :shock:


Aaw they are really cute! I havent cross stitched in years. Dont think I have the patience now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Spider said:


> Just got home from work and checked here and so happy Mel. We can all do a Happy dance.
> Sonya, here is hoping for the same for you, and loved the hat and booties.
> Kate, loved the counted cross stitch, but a lot of work.


Thank you . We should know by Tuesday which I am doubly dreading because it's his birthday 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> It wasn't so bad frogging, I put a smaller needle through the row I needed to go back to. Then " OH NO Nana! You pulled your needle out." Says Seth. He was quite interesting in how I was going to fixthe problem. The decrease is giving me a hard time though. I will persevere and finish this dress. Today I bought a new colour to make the second dress with, the grey and purple verigated caught my eye. The other colours are for socks and or gloves.
> A baby blanket would look lovely in that shade of green.


You have some beautiful colours there look forward to seeing what you make 
Do you think Seth will get interested enough to want to learn to knit? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> That is really beautiful, Julie.


I agree .really beautiful and a gorgeous colour 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I agree .really beautiful and a gorgeous colour
> Sonja


Thank you, Sonja!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam asked to see the shrug I have been working on, when I finished it- I have just today finished the gloves that will go with it, and darned in all the ends.


Very pretty, something to keep you warm during the winter! I love that shade of blue Julie.

Just read on and see you may have to give it away. What a shame.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh they are lovely!  :thumbup:


Thank you very much

Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Carol Korblick said:


> :-D first time to reply to any post God is good happy your results are in and good


Welcome from the UK Carol. It's always nice to see a new face here. Please come back and join us again when you can.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Very pretty, something to keep you warm during the winter! I love that shade of blue Julie.


Thanks, Angela! That is what I hope!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> thought these might give you a chuckle. --- sam
> 
> OLD WORDS AND PHRASES REMIND US OF THE WAY WE WORD
> by Richard Lederer (A remarkable linguist)
> ...


Very clever! The kids today have a whole new language of their own which I don't understand!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . We should know by Tuesday which I am doubly dreading because it's his birthday
> Sonja


At least they're not going to keep you waiting. Fingers crossed. xx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Absolutely fantastic news . I'm so happy for you and your family Mel .go and have a nice peaceful stress free afternoon /evening 💐
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . We should know by Tuesday which I am doubly dreading because it's his birthday
> Sonja


Tuesday of next week?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tuesday of next week?


No sorry I got the dates mixed up .was talking to my brother in Sweden about more bad news and got muddled up . My son will get his results in 3 weeks 
Sonja


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hallelujah - God is good. Left the office in tears of joy. It is NOT cancer. :thumbup: I am being sent to a neurologist though. Doctor is puzzled as to why the headaches.
> 
> Thank you, all of you. My heart bursts with love for my ktp family for all your support and prayers.
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


The best news, I'm relieved also as much as you must be!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam asked to see the shrug I have been working on, when I finished it- I have just today finished the gloves that will go with it, and darned in all the ends.


Wow, Julie, that's just perfect, both the colour and the beautifully knitted pattern. You've been very busy! I really do like the colour, now we need to see it modelled by the craftswoman :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~DH has been struggling with a cold these past few days. He is most unhappy. He normally doesn't last more than a day or 2 with a cold, but this has been going on for 4 days now......and he is trying to share it now. I'm starting to get stuffy....arrggghhh!!! :thumbdown:


Oh dear, man flu......and he wants to share :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . We should know by Tuesday which I am doubly dreading because it's his birthday
> Sonja


Positive thoughts coming your way, try not to worry! ( I know that's impossible, but ......)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam asked to see the shrug I have been working on, when I finished it- I have just today finished the gloves that will go with it, and darned in all the ends.


VERY nice Julie  :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are beautiful kate - do the names and dates get cross-stitched also? --- sam


Not cross stitched Sam, just stitched on using a back stitch....a lot easier!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you 😊😊 he had to look through several before deciding on this one. Then he thought I might like to change it several times, I told him I wasn't allowed to ch ange it that often. Seemed to work for him.😁😁😳😱


He looks so grown up!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam asked to see the shrug I have been working on, when I finished it- I have just today finished the gloves that will go with it, and darned in all the ends.


That's lovely Julie and such a nice colour too. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . I think I will leave the ribbon alone
> Sona


Good call.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hallelujah - God is good. Left the office in tears of joy. It is NOT cancer. :thumbup: I am being sent to a neurologist though. Doctor is puzzled as to why the headaches.
> 
> Thank you, all of you. My heart bursts with love for my ktp family for all your support and prayers.
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Fantastic


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Beautiful stitching Kate! I know they will be treasured.
> 
> Swedenme...The bonnet is beautiful. I am glad that you will hold onto it for future grandchildren. Can't wait to see what you knit up next.
> 
> ...


Most people here have a 4 day weekend. Good Friday and Easter Monday are both Public Holidays. you won't know what to do with yourself having 4 days off. Make sure you stop for some of it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> White romper with hopefully navy icord piping and 4 buttons either side if I can manage to change the soaker pattern to what I want and a navy cardy with white icord piping . Got my fingers crossed it turns out the way I want it to . Well it will be fun trying
> Sonja


You do very well with your adapting patterns.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam asked to see the shrug I have been working on, when I finished it- I have just today finished the gloves that will go with it, and darned in all the ends.


That is really lovely Julie. What a shame it doesn't fit you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Carol Korblick said:


> :-D first time to reply to any post God is good happy your results are in and good


Welcome to both Knitting Paradise and to the Tea Party. Feel free to come and visit again- there is almost always someone around here!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning all its 630 am. I may be bright eyed but I am not bushy tailed. Lol. 

Just checking in before leaving for work.

Welcome Carol Korblick.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> He looks so grown up!


He seems to be growing too fast somedays. He is getting excited he has realized he goes to school in September. He still says he is going to see his Luke and take his bikes with hm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No sorry I got the dates mixed up .was talking to my brother in Sweden about more bad news and got muddled up . My son will get his results in 3 weeks
> Sonja


I am so sorry there is even more bad news, Sonja. You have gone through so much in recent times.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Wow, Julie, that's just perfect, both the colour and the beautifully knitted pattern. You've been very busy! I really do like the colour, now we need to see it modelled by the craftswoman :thumbup:


Thanks Lin! I might have my plan of avoiding that, upset- if I can find someone to help me get it on properly, before photographing it- it is just a bit on the small side! Problem of working with a different gauge of yarn, I did not get the math quite right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> VERY nice Julie  :thumbup:


Thanks, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's lovely Julie and such a nice colour too. :thumbup:


Thank you, Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That is really lovely Julie. What a shame it doesn't fit you.


I can just squeeze into it- but it is a bit tight around the armpit. It will look good on someone- just not sure who yet!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam asked to see the shrug I have been working on, when I finished it- I have just today finished the gloves that will go with it, and darned in all the ends.


I really should dig out the pattern for this. Every time i see it, I like it even more. My sister always has something to put around her shoulders or a light weight jacket to wear into restaurants. She and her DH eat out a lot. Restaurants always have it so cold. This would be perfect.
I've forgotten...is it worsted weight or chunky yarn?
This is really pretty, Julie!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Carol Korblick said:


> :-D first time to reply to any post God is good happy your results are in and good


Welcome, Carol. I'm glad you decide to join the conversation. We're always glad to have a new voice.
All of us are rejoicing with Melody's good news.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I really should dig out the pattern for this. Every time see it, I like it even more. My sister always has something to put around her shoulders or a light weight jacket to wear into restaurants. She and her DH eat out a lot. Restaurants always have it so cold. This would be perfect.
> I've forgotten...is it worsted weight or chunky yarn?
> This is really pretty, Julie!
> Junek


It should be knit in a bulky- my problem arose that I did it with DK, and did not get the math right! Potentially it is ideal for those chilly spots!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you all for everything. I feel so blessed to belong to such a fantastic group of people. I wish I could give every one of you a huge hug in person. ♡♡♡Love is what I feel for you all.


And a huge virtual hug for you, dear Mellie. Still praying for good results for Sonja's DH and DS!
Junek


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

lurker 2 when you block it can't you stretch it some, I've done that. It looks so very nice...VA Sharon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> lurker 2 when you block it can't you stretch it some, I've done that. It looks so very nice...VA Sharon


I prefer cables unblocked! It will just fit- but I have difficulty getting the back straight without someone to assist me! Thank you for your kind words, Sharon! Have you been able to quell that headache?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It should be knit in a bulky- my problem arose that I did it with DK, and did not get the math right! Potentially it is ideal for those chilly spots!


With all that you have had to deal with lately, julie, it is amazing that you managed to knit something so lovely at all. It's not surprising that you got some sums wrong! It is a pity that it doesn't fit you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> thought these might give you a chuckle. --- sam
> 
> OLD WORDS AND PHRASES REMIND US OF THE WAY WE WORD
> by Richard Lederer (A remarkable linguist)
> ...


thanks for this, Sam. What a brilliant way he has with words. And, sadly, I'm old enough to remember almost every one of them. Perhaps I shouldn't say sadly, since I'm still around and we know what the alternative would be!! ROFL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . We should know by Tuesday which I am doubly dreading because it's his birthday
> Sonja


Remember, the prayer warriors of the KTP are on the job.
Hugs,sister of my heart!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No sorry I got the dates mixed up .was talking to my brother in Sweden about more bad news and got muddled up . My son will get his results in 3 weeks
> Sonja


That is a long time to wait for such important news!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It should be knit in a bulky- my problem arose that I did it with DK, and did not get the math right! Potentially it is ideal for those chilly spots!


Thank you, Julie. I have some beautiful turquoise yarn that is advertised as DK which is our worsted weight...but when I started knitting with it, I knew it was too heavy so I think I'll use that. I was going to give it away but now I can use it. And it's a very large skein so I'll have more than enough! This is a nice surprise!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> That is a long time to wait for such important news!!
> Junek


That is what I thought but son looks as if he is staying calm so I'm trying to although you wouldn't have thought that this morning . I had a really good tantrum with the whole universe . Sometimes I really wish I could be a real woe is me sort of person , but I can't I have this little voice in my head that tells me there is always someone worse off than me . So I have calmed down again . Didn't even blink an eyelid when after waiting at the hospital with my husband for nearly 2 hours they had to cancel his tests . He was all prepped as well . Gown on and cannula in . Some special pump they were going to use broke . So now have to maybe go back Thursday 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is what I thought but son looks as if he is staying calm so I'm trying to although you wouldn't have thought that this morning . I had a really good tantrum with the whole universe . Sometimes I really wish I could be a real woe is me sort of person , but I can't I have this little voice in my head that tells me there is always someone worse off than me . So I have calmed down again . Didn't even blink an eyelid when after waiting at the hospital with my husband for nearly 2 hours they had to cancel his tests . He was all prepped as well . Gown on and cannula in . Some special pump they were going to use broke . So now have to maybe go back Thursday
> Sonja


Hugs for you and yours. Sorry to hear the tests were cancelled. I know what you mean about the little voice. I do hope it will be a go for Thursday. Sending lots of calming thoughts your way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Simply beautiful Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> Sam asked to see the shrug I have been working on, when I finished it- I have just today finished the gloves that will go with it, and darned in all the ends.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Carol Korblick....and what a wonderful time to post for the first time. Hope you will join in more. As Sam says there is always a chair waiting at the table.


Carol Korblick said:


> :-D first time to reply to any post God is good happy your results are in and good


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tell him this is one thing he does NOT need to share! Hope he feels better soon and that you don't end up with it.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~DH has been struggling with a cold these past few days. He is most unhappy. He normally doesn't last more than a day or 2 with a cold, but this has been going on for 4 days now......and he is trying to share it now. I'm starting to get stuffy....arrggghhh!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mary Jo hope you get better soon. Spring colds are horrible. Sending you gently healing hugs...{{{HUGS}}}


Kansas g-ma said:


> Your DH has my complete sympathy. What I've got is right nasty. Hope you avoid it and that he is well soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I was looking on ravelry just now one of my favourite designers is Frankie Brown . I just love her imagination and her patterns are so easy to follow oh and did I mention they are all free . Take a look she makes everything . I m starting on her gingerbread house but I think I'm going to try these if I can find some very similar yarn I think they are lovely . The shawl wrap I will change to a blanket The cowl and the hat are the same item 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Enjoyed this Sam. Thanks for posting it.


thewren said:


> thought these might give you a chuckle. --- sam
> 
> OLD WORDS AND PHRASES REMIND US OF THE WAY WE WORD
> by Richard Lederer (A remarkable linguist)
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone! Just going to try reading backward and see if I can get caught up.  
We spent most of last week running around, we Took my aunt to the dog show with us on Friday so she could get out of the house and have some fun, she struck up a conversation with the lady sitting next to her (same generation as aunt), and they chatted for an hour and a half at the very least. lol
My leg is doing much better, still sore, but not bad enough to not be out and about doing things. 
David is headed to Houston today, so maybe I'll get caught up here and I can go back and read up the 90 or so pages I'm behind for last week. 
Hopes and prayers that everyone is doing well. 
Hugs to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I was looking on ravelry just now one of my favourite designers is Frankie Brown . I just love her imagination and her patterns are so easy to follow oh and did I mention they are all free . Take a look she makes everything . I m starting on her gingerbread house but I think I'm going to try these if I can find some very similar yarn I think they are lovely . The shawl wrap I will change to a blanket The cowl and the hat are the same item
> Sonja


Love this designer too. Have the shell shawl in my Ravelry library to do someday.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just a quick hello. I'm so tired and going back to bed but had a lovely lunch with DS yesterday and we will be picking up our new car today. Didn't even know they had such a thing as a heated steering wheel but wow, can we make use of that next winter and hopefully not much longer now. Still recovering from company didn't want to disappoint son since we were to pick up the eggs we decorated. Nice lunch but the office wasn't open, so no decorated eggs yet.

Hope all are well. 

Gagesmom/Mel, Saw that you don't have cancer. I was almost afraid to check, in fact, not almost...I was afraid to check. Thank goodness you are ok. I am just so thrilled for you and for all of us too. Big Hugs and luv ya!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Love this designer too. Have the shell shawl in my Ravelry library to do someday.


I love her to . I made her woodland wreath and then used some of the patterns to make a christmas wreath 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was looking on ravelry just now one of my favourite designers is Frankie Brown . I just love her imagination and her patterns are so easy to follow oh and did I mention they are all free . Take a look she makes everything . I m starting on her gingerbread house but I think I'm going to try these if I can find some very similar yarn I think they are lovely . The shawl wrap I will change to a blanket The cowl and the hat are the same item
> Sonja


Those are lovely, I saved a quite a few to my faves to try. Thank you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That is what I thought but son looks as if he is staying calm so I'm trying to although you wouldn't have thought that this morning . I had a really good tantrum with the whole universe . Sometimes I really wish I could be a real woe is me sort of person , but I can't I have this little voice in my head that tells me there is always someone worse off than me . So I have calmed down again . Didn't even blink an eyelid when after waiting at the hospital with my husband for nearly 2 hours they had to cancel his tests . He was all prepped as well . Gown on and cannula in . Some special pump they were going to use broke . So now have to maybe go back Thursday
> Sonja


So sorry that they had to cancel but I suppose they didn't have much choice if a vital piece of equipment broke, but how frustrating for you. No wonder you had a meltdown, I would too! Hope they get things done on Thursday.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I was looking on ravelry just now one of my favourite designers is Frankie Brown . I just love her imagination and her patterns are so easy to follow oh and did I mention they are all free . Take a look she makes everything . I m starting on her gingerbread house but I think I'm going to try these if I can find some very similar yarn I think they are lovely . The shawl wrap I will change to a blanket The cowl and the hat are the same item
> Sonja


They're really pretty. Is the wrap knitted or crochet?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is what I thought but son looks as if he is staying calm so I'm trying to although you wouldn't have thought that this morning . I had a really good tantrum with the whole universe . Sometimes I really wish I could be a real woe is me sort of person , but I can't I have this little voice in my head that tells me there is always someone worse off than me . So I have calmed down again . Didn't even blink an eyelid when after waiting at the hospital with my husband for nearly 2 hours they had to cancel his tests . He was all prepped as well . Gown on and cannula in . Some special pump they were going to use broke . So now have to maybe go back Thursday
> Sonja


Sometimes a good temper tantrum is just what is needed, I do that occasionally too. So sorry that they had to cancel DH's test, that has to be frustrating enough without everything else going on. 
HUGS!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are lovely, I saved a quite a few to my faves to try. Thank you.


 You are welcome . There are some nice items there . I think her patterns alone could keep me knitting for the next year at least if I learn to knit faster 
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, you are the cat's meow.
Daralene, didn't know about heated steering wheel but how wonderful. We have heat in the seats which I love.
Off to Loma Linda to dentists. Taking lace shawl. Prayers for patience and accuracy.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Spider said:


> Thanks so much. I will be making this for Easter dinner. My family loves corn this way and I have never made it or found a tried and true recipe. Will have to double it for our group.


Hope you all enjoy it as much as my family does.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam asked to see the shrug I have been working on, when I finished it- I have just today finished the gloves that will go with it, and darned in all the ends.


That is so pretty, I love the color. Too bad that the under arms are a bit tight though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are welcome . There are some nice items there . I think her patterns alone could keep me knitting for the next year at least if I learn to knit faster
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend, where the sun is shinning. Just dropping in quick before 3 more of the grandkids arrive for a sleepover tonight. I may keep Seth as well so he can visit with DJ, Ashlei and Robert. 

Today's coffee and the sky from earlier this morning. 

Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for all and calming hugs for those waiting on test results.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry there is even more bad news, Sonja. You have gone through so much in recent times.


Yes, definitely past due for some good news!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is what I thought but son looks as if he is staying calm so I'm trying to although you wouldn't have thought that this morning . I had a really good tantrum with the whole universe . Sometimes I really wish I could be a real woe is me sort of person , but I can't I have this little voice in my head that tells me there is always someone worse off than me . So I have calmed down again . Didn't even blink an eyelid when after waiting at the hospital with my husband for nearly 2 hours they had to cancel his tests . He was all prepped as well . Gown on and cannula in . Some special pump they were going to use broke . So now have to maybe go back Thursday
> Sonja


I'm sorry for the extra delay. And throwing a fit with the hospital personnel would do no good. I find that things that don't work right or I can't get to work are about the only reason I get mad these days!!! 
This just give us more time to pray for good results. 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, where the sun is shinning. Just dropping in quick before 3 more of the grandkids arrive for a sleepover tonight. I may keep Seth as well so he can visit with DJ, Ashlei and Robert.
> 
> Today's coffee and the sky from earlier this morning.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for all and calming hugs for those waiting on test results.


Good morning, Caren!! Thanks for sharing coffee!! Interesting clouds.
I know the grandkids will have fun and so will you!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is what I thought but son looks as if he is staying calm so I'm trying to although you wouldn't have thought that this morning . I had a really good tantrum with the whole universe . Sometimes I really wish I could be a real woe is me sort of person , but I can't I have this little voice in my head that tells me there is always someone worse off than me . So I have calmed down again . Didn't even blink an eyelid when after waiting at the hospital with my husband for nearly 2 hours they had to cancel his tests . He was all prepped as well . Gown on and cannula in . Some special pump they were going to use broke . So now have to maybe go back Thursday
> Sonja


Good grief, you can't get a break! I hope the prep wasn't more than fasting, I hope everything goes well on Thursday. Is it just day surgery or will he be in Hospital for a while? 
3weeks seems like a long wait for your son.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was looking on ravelry just now one of my favourite designers is Frankie Brown . I just love her imagination and her patterns are so easy to follow oh and did I mention they are all free . Take a look she makes everything . I m starting on her gingerbread house but I think I'm going to try these if I can find some very similar yarn I think they are lovely . The shawl wrap I will change to a blanket The cowl and the hat are the same item
> Sonja


Very pretty, I thnk I have seen the cowl/hat before, great itdea!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, where the sun is shinning. Just dropping in quick before 3 more of the grandkids arrive for a sleepover tonight. I may keep Seth as well so he can visit with DJ, Ashlei and Robert.
> 
> Today's coffee and the sky from earlier this morning.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for all and calming hugs for those waiting on test results.


Good morning, cute photos.

Carol & Kansas, hope the colds are better today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> With all that you have had to deal with lately, julie, it is amazing that you managed to knit something so lovely at all. It's not surprising that you got some sums wrong! It is a pity that it doesn't fit you.


It is a bit of a nuisance! but I have a much better idea of how much yarn to buy, next time round, as DK is more economical than Bulky. I picked it up, after I moved here- I would not have had the concentration while I was trying to get out of the old place. BTW still have not heard about the Tribunal, the Agent should be back from Samoa soon- then the bombshell will arrive- wish it could be a squib!
I fully intend to make one in the right dimensions. I have less than half a ball left- so there was just not enough yarn to make it big enough. (the gloves are in a slightly different colour)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Julie. I have some beautiful turquoise yarn that is advertised as DK which is our worsted weight...but when I started knitting with it, I knew it was too heavy so I think I'll use that. I was going to give it away but now I can use it. And it's a very large skein so I'll have more than enough! This is a nice surprise!
> Junek


The important thing, June is to allow enough length over the back, as you adjust it. I found the cast on of 50 for the sleeve more than adequate.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I think one of my favorite designers on Ravelry is Kris Basta, many of her patterns are free & the ones I have done a quick & easy. I was looking for a slipper pattern for GD, & decided to purchase this one. Very quick to knit but took a while to put together, hope they fit . The pattern has several sizes, the largest of which will fit me so I will try some other sizes later.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/options-slippers-for-kids
I'm thinking of making her shoulder cowl with some yarn I have in my stash.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is what I thought but son looks as if he is staying calm so I'm trying to although you wouldn't have thought that this morning . I had a really good tantrum with the whole universe . Sometimes I really wish I could be a real woe is me sort of person , but I can't I have this little voice in my head that tells me there is always someone worse off than me . So I have calmed down again . Didn't even blink an eyelid when after waiting at the hospital with my husband for nearly 2 hours they had to cancel his tests . He was all prepped as well . Gown on and cannula in . Some special pump they were going to use broke . So now have to maybe go back Thursday
> Sonja


Oh oh, I am so sorry to hear this- our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Simply beautiful Julie.


Thanks so much, Gwen!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had a PM from Strawberry4u- she is having major problems with pop-ups on KP and finding it very hard to post anything, however she does say 'Hi!' to everyone and hopes all is going well.


Hi back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is so pretty, I love the color. Too bad that the under arms are a bit tight though.


I just did not have quite enough yarn- but it will fit a smaller person, and I will know for my next purchase to allow more for my long arms!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sitting here getting caught up and David called, he was loading right across the railroad tracks, at Kelly Bean ( about a 3 minute walk)and they said it would be about an hour, so he came home, I fixed him breakfast, and now he's headed back over to see if they are done. That couldn't have worked out better if he'd planned it, and he got to have bacon, eggs, and potatoes.  So now back to reading. Ryssa is finally taking a break, finally, lol, she's been playing since 6:30 am, she gets rather indignant if you don't push her hotwheel car so she can chase it down. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just did not have quite enough yarn- but it will fit a smaller person, and I will know for my next purchase to allow more for my long arms!


Very good point, I plan to make another one also. 

The bag that I made up this weekend (pattern out of a magazine), went to the 15 year old I made it for as it was her 15th birthday on Saturday. 
She really liked it, so that is a good thing, I will definitely be making more of that one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~DH has been struggling with a cold these past few days. He is most unhappy. He normally doesn't last more than a day or 2 with a cold, but this has been going on for 4 days now......and he is trying to share it now. I'm starting to get stuffy....arrggghhh!!! :thumbdown:


Oh no, there are somethings that they really can keep to themselves. Hope you are able to divert it so that you don't get it or at least not too badly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It wasn't so bad frogging, I put a smaller needle through the row I needed to go back to. Then " OH NO Nana! You pulled your needle out." Says Seth. He was quite interesting in how I was going to fixthe problem. The decrease is giving me a hard time though. I will persevere and finish this dress. Today I bought a new colour to make the second dress with, the grey and purple verigated caught my eye. The other colours are for socks and or gloves.
> A baby blanket would look lovely in that shade of green.


Love the colors. 
Seth is too funny. Hi Seth!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you 😊😊 he had to look through several before deciding on this one. Then he thought I might like to change it several times, I told him I wasn't allowed to ch ange it that often. Seemed to work for him.😁😁😳😱


 :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sitting here getting caught up and David called, he was loading right across the railroad tracks, at Kelly Bean ( about a 3 minute walk)and they said it would be about an hour, so he came home, I fixed him breakfast, and now he's headed back over to see if they are done. That couldn't have worked out better if he'd planned it, and he got to have bacon, eggs, and potatoes.  So now back to reading. Ryssa is finally taking a break, finally, lol, she's been playing since 6:30 am, she gets rather indignant if you don't push her hotwheel car so she can chase it down. lol


 :thumbup: :thumbup: for both David, and Ryssa!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Very good point, I plan to make another one also.
> 
> The bag that I made up this weekend (pattern out of a magazine), went to the 15 year old I made it for as it was her 15th birthday on Saturday.
> She really liked it, so that is a good thing, I will definitely be making more of that one.


It is a very nice garment to knit!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, where the sun is shinning. Just dropping in quick before 3 more of the grandkids arrive for a sleepover tonight. I may keep Seth as well so he can visit with DJ, Ashlei and Robert.
> 
> Today's coffee and the sky from earlier this morning.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for all and calming hugs for those waiting on test results.


Good morning/afternoon Caren. Sounds like you're going to be kept busy! Thanks for the coffee, I love your pictures especially the clouds. 
We have been having very strong winds for the past 24 hours. Blew over one of my garden tubs during the night with a small tree and spring flowers in it. I would have thought it was too heavy to blow over but evidently not. Managed to haul it back up and it doesn't look too bedraggled! Now its blown over the bird feeder. Seed all over the patio so I've left it for the pigeons to clear up, they can't believe their luck as I'm usually trying to keep the feed away from them so the smaller birds have a chance. Hope this weather calms down very soon!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good grief, you can't get a break! I hope the prep wasn't more than fasting, I hope everything goes well on Thursday. Is it just day surgery or will he be in Hospital for a while?
> 3weeks seems like a long wait for your son.


They are going to try and squeeze him into the emergency slot on Thursday . We thought it was just for a scan but they are doing some tests on his heart including putting his heart under extreme pressure to see how it reacts 
As for my son I agree 3 weeks does seems like a long time . I think I will be a nervous wreck now every time he goes for these X-rays after the first few month and they all came back clear I think I got a bit blasé about them sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think one of my favorite designers on Ravelry is Kris Basta, many of her patterns are free & the ones I have done a quick & easy. I was looking for a slipper pattern for GD, & decided to purchase this one. Very quick to knit but took a while to put together, hope they fit . The pattern has several sizes, the largest of which will fit me so I will try some other sizes later.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/options-slippers-for-kids
> I'm thinking of making her shoulder cowl with some yarn I have in my stash.


I've made her crocodilly booties in fact I think it's fair to say I got carried away with them and made quite a lot 😃

Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> They are going to try and squeeze him into the emergency slot on Thursday . We thought it was just for a scan but they are doing some tests on his heart including putting his heart under extreme pressure to see how it reacts
> As for my son I agree 3 weeks does seems like a long time . I think I will be a nervous wreck now every time he goes for these X-rays after the first few month and they all came back clear I think I got a bit blasé about them sonja


Three weeks seems like forever in these situations but I'm sure they'd be back before then if there was anything to report. No news is good news! Loads of hugs for you. xx


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a very nice garment to knit!


Is it the one Kaye did in her workshop?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is it the one Kaye did in her workshop?


Yes, that is the one- in Kaya yarn.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam asked to see the shrug I have been working on, when I finished it- I have just today finished the gloves that will go with it, and darned in all the ends.


Looks so beautiful, Julie. I love the colour and it will suit you so well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> thought these might give you a chuckle. --- sam
> 
> OLD WORDS AND PHRASES REMIND US OF THE WAY WE WORD
> by Richard Lederer (A remarkable linguist)
> ...


That is wonderful Sam. Thanks for digging that up. I remember them all but can't say I've used them all.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh, yes, Sam, like a trip down memory lane. My mom and GMs used all those phrases, also many of my teachers. And me, too. 

Today is much better. Hope the DH who had a really bad cold is over it, too. So good to hear such good news coming out of this group. Hope this continues. 

I even taught the embroidery class this AM and it went well. One lady brought her adult GD and she even had a good time. They've asked for a ribbon embroidery class later this summer. We'll have quilt classes and a knit class (cables) in between, some by me and some by others. We might even have enough interest for a tatting class. That would really be fun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought about that but it doesn't look like mange - at least not like mange I have seen on other dogs. ---- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder if she could have mange? It s the animal equivalent of scabies & the itch is terrible. Our neighbors tried everything on their dog, finally gave a shot of Ivemec & better almost immediately.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you made it like a stole you could make up your own pattern. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> ? QUESTION ?
> Does anyone have a pattern for a "straight edge" shawl ie: one long piece. Made with worsted weight and eyelash or something similar on 9 mm / US # 13. I would like to make one and don't know how many stitches to cast on. Guess the length to be 5 - 6 feet long. Trying to use some stash to make something useful. Appreciate your help...VA Sharon
> 
> P.S. Headache still here


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> He seems to be growing too fast somedays. He is getting excited he has realized he goes to school in September. He still says he is going to see his Luke and take his bikes with hm.


And his Luke would just love that!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I do not see any green yarn. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> It wasn't so bad frogging, I put a smaller needle through the row I needed to go back to. Then " OH NO Nana! You pulled your needle out." Says Seth. He was quite interesting in how I was going to fixthe problem. The decrease is giving me a hard time though. I will persevere and finish this dress. Today I bought a new colour to make the second dress with, the grey and purple verigated caught my eye. The other colours are for socks and or gloves.
> A baby blanket would look lovely in that shade of green.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought this was a fun idea for Easter. --- sam

JELL-O Easter Egg RICE KRISPIES® TREATS

12 servings

Ingredients:

¼ cup butter or margarine
3 Tbsp. JELL-O Strawberry Flavor Gelatin (about 1/2 of 3-oz. pkg.)
1 pkg. (10 oz.) JET-PUFFED Miniature Marshmallows
6cups KELLOGGS® RICE KRISPIES® cereal

Make It

MICROWAVE butter in large microwaveable bowl on HIGH 25 sec. or until melted.

Stir in dry gelatin mix. Microwave 15 sec.; mix well.

Add marshmallows; toss to evenly coat. Microwave 1-1/2 min. or until marshmallows are completely melted and mixture is well blended, stirring after 45 sec. (Caution: Bowl might be hot.) Add cereal; mix well.

PRESS cereal mixture onto bottom of 13x9-inch pan sprayed with cooking spray. Cool 10 min.

CUT into 24 egg shapes using 2-inch cookie cutter.

Special Extra: Decorate cutouts with decorating gels and sprinkles.

Substitute: Prepare using 1 pkg. (10 oz.) regular JET-PUFFED Marshmallows.

How to Use Remaining Dry Gelatin Mix: Add 1/2 cup boiling water to remaining dry gelatin mix in medium bowl; stir 2 min. until completely dissolved. Stir in 1/2 cup cold water. Refrigerate several hours or until firm.

www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/jell-o-easter-egg-rice-krispies-treats


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> And his Luke would just love that!


Listening to you and Caren talk about your GK just makes me so jealous! GK are the blessings of life and I love mine dearly, just really miss having toddlers around.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Julie - that is beautiful - the stitches are so even - love the color - hope it is for you. thanks for the picture. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam asked to see the shrug I have been working on, when I finished it- I have just today finished the gloves that will go with it, and darned in all the ends.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carol - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa. we will be here all week pouring fresh hot tea and there is always an empty chair with your name on it available - do plan on stopping in as often as you can - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Carol Korblick said:


> :-D first time to reply to any post God is good happy your results are in and good


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I didn't believe it when mom and dad said that - but it's true - the days fly by. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure time is speeding up as I get older!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you both tons of healing energy to wrap you up in warm healing energy and get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~DH has been struggling with a cold these past few days. He is most unhappy. He normally doesn't last more than a day or 2 with a cold, but this has been going on for 4 days now......and he is trying to share it now. I'm starting to get stuffy....arrggghhh!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Looks so beautiful, Julie. I love the colour and it will suit you so well.


Thanks, Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Julie - that is beautiful - the stitches are so even - love the color - hope it is for you. thanks for the picture. --- sam


Unfortunately, Sam, it is a fraction small- mainly because I have long arms, and I was running short of yarn- but I plan to do something else to match the gloves- have not worked out what yet- and I will work another shrug when I have some more yarn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I didn't believe it when mom and dad said that - but it's true - the days fly by. --- sam


Especially when one is up all night, and snoozes away much of the day!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I taped them also - there was no one quite like columbo - loved the show. --- sam --- did you notice when husband and wife were shown in bed it was in double beds - there weren't allowed to be in a single bed - it would not have passed the sensors.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~We had a Columbo marathon today....watched a lot of what we had taped, too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of positive energy to you and your son - I know the prayer warriors are busy in your son's behalf. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you . We should know by Tuesday which I am doubly dreading because it's his birthday
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's always good to get mad at the universe once in a while - that way you don't kick the cat in frustration. -- sam



Swedenme said:


> That is what I thought but son looks as if he is staying calm so I'm trying to although you wouldn't have thought that this morning . I had a really good tantrum with the whole universe . Sometimes I really wish I could be a real woe is me sort of person , but I can't I have this little voice in my head that tells me there is always someone worse off than me . So I have calmed down again . Didn't even blink an eyelid when after waiting at the hospital with my husband for nearly 2 hours they had to cancel his tests . He was all prepped as well . Gown on and cannula in . Some special pump they were going to use broke . So now have to maybe go back Thursday
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check out this free shawl pattern. --- sam

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/marina-9


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> I do not see any green yarn. --- sam


The green yarn was the colour in the dress I mentioned that I had some that looked very similar and was thinking of making a blanket with it 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poledra - did I miss something - what is wrong with your leg - sending you tons of healing energy to get you back in the pink very quick. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! Just going to try reading backward and see if I can get caught up.
> We spent most of last week running around, we Took my aunt to the dog show with us on Friday so she could get out of the house and have some fun, she struck up a conversation with the lady sitting next to her (same generation as aunt), and they chatted for an hour and a half at the very least. lol
> My leg is doing much better, still sore, but not bad enough to not be out and about doing things.
> David is headed to Houston today, so maybe I'll get caught up here and I can go back and read up the 90 or so pages I'm behind for last week.
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out this free shawl pattern. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/marina-9


That's lovely, Sam. Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> poledra - did I miss something - what is wrong with your leg - sending you tons of healing energy to get you back in the pink very quick. --- sam


I think she slipped on her ladder- down several rungs- there was something on facebook.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

could we have pictures? please --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I love her to . I made her woodland wreath and then used some of the patterns to make a christmas wreath
> Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's lovely, Sam. Thanks!


Added it to my growing Ravelry library!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - there is that. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Especially when one is up all night, and snoozes away much of the day!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here are two very cute baby hats - hey Sonja - you need to knit these. lol --- sam

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/newsletter.php


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> could we have pictures? please --- sam


Now you want me to bring the skeletons out of the closet 😱 just remember I had only been knitting a few month when I made this and thought I could knit anything  edit I think it is upside down 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> here are two very cute baby hats - hey Sonja - you need to knit these. lol --- sam
> 
> http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/newsletter.php


I have saved the patterns and followed the link to another free pattern I liked . I think the amount of patterns I want to try I will have to live till well past 100 or take needles and yarn with me 😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if any on you live close to the bilmore mansion they are having a costume exhibition from downton abbey 4april/25may. just a fyi. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you have run out of ideas for what to have for easter this might give you some new ideas. --- sam

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - there is that. --- sam


I do it too Sam, but not a whole night playing computer games!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now you want me to bring the skeletons out of the closet 😱 just remember I had only been knitting a few month when I made this and thought I could knit anything  edit I think it is upside down
> Sonja


You are so amazingly bold, Sonja with what you are prepared to put your hand to! Quite amazing for such a raw beginner!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I thought I would post this picture that has gone viral on the social networks- it apparently was taken last December, and because the little girl thought the telephoto lens was a weapon, she thought she was going to be shot. So terrible that a four year old knew such fear. She is Syrian.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are so amazingly bold, Sonja with what you are prepared to put your hand to! Quite amazing for such a raw beginner!


Thank you Julie . I remember how proud I was when I realised that the hedgehogs and owls I knit actually looked like hedgehogs and owls 
Sonja


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought I would post this picture that has gone viral on the social networks- it apparently was taken last December, and because the little girl thought the telephoto lens was a weapon, she thought she was going to be shot. So terrible that a four year old knew such fear. She is Syrian.


It is hard to imagine trying to raise children in most of the world-- and in my own, the US, it is even difficult raising a child of color, from what I've read.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought I would post this picture that has gone viral on the social networks- it apparently was taken last December, and because the little girl thought the telephoto lens was a weapon, she thought she was going to be shot. So terrible that a four year old knew such fear. She is Syrian.


That is so sad . Why oh why can't people stop fighting and just live and let live


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hearts and solitaire are my downfall. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I do it too Sam, but not a whole night playing computer games!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I had to catch my breath on that one Julie - it is not right that a child have that fear ever. so sad. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I thought I would post this picture that has gone viral on the social networks- it apparently was taken last December, and because the little girl thought the telephoto lens was a weapon, she thought she was going to be shot. So terrible that a four year old knew such fear. She is Syrian.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> hearts and solitaire are my downfall. --- sam


I like spider solitaire and free cell 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it might help to have one honest person in government. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That is so sad . Why oh why can't people stop fighting and just live and let live


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am terrible at free cell so I quit playing it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I like spider solitaire and free cell
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and if you still can't decide what to have for Easter here aare 26 more suggestions. --- sam

http://www.recipe4living.com/slidearticles/details/the_26_most_incredible_easter_foods/1?utm_source=singleserving&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_content=feature_cta&utm_campaign=Seasonal


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> I am terrible at free cell so I quit playing it. --- sam


So you don't chose the hardest setting then


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought I would post this picture that has gone viral on the social networks- it apparently was taken last December, and because the little girl thought the telephoto lens was a weapon, she thought she was going to be shot. So terrible that a four year old knew such fear. She is Syrian.


What a terrible way to grow up, probably hungry too. We are so blessed to live where we do.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have saved the patterns and followed the link to another free pattern I liked . I think the amount of patterns I want to try I will have to live till well past 100 or take needles and yarn with me 😄


I think we all have lists like that.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought I would post this picture that has gone viral on the social networks- it apparently was taken last December, and because the little girl thought the telephoto lens was a weapon, she thought she was going to be shot. So terrible that a four year old knew such fear. She is Syrian.


Heartbreaking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie . I remember how proud I was when I realised that the hedgehogs and owls I knit actually looked like hedgehogs and owls
> Sonja


Don't forget to go to bed, Sonja- it's getting late in Britain! They do indeed look most realistic!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> It is hard to imagine trying to raise children in most of the world-- and in my own, the US, it is even difficult raising a child of color, from what I've read.


And from what one hears of unarmed youths being taken out by vigilantes(can't spell that one) (got it!) AND EVEN THE POLICE. ooops hit caps lock, but from our vantage point decided to leave the emphasis. Let alone the school and University massacres.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is so sad . Why oh why can't people stop fighting and just live and let live


So many being scarred emotionally and psychologically for how long- how can they bring up children when they have known such events, without scarring the children too?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> hearts and solitaire are my downfall. --- sam


I used to play them too, but the TP is my downfall these days- and if I don't get enough I venture into pictures on the main forum, or check what my 'buddies' are up to!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I had to catch my breath on that one Julie - it is not right that a child have that fear ever. so sad. --- sam


Poor child- will she ever be able to forget that terror filled eternity that it must have seemed to her?


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I have been reading all the comments about your beautiful shawl and simply had to find it on here. The pattern is just beautiful as well as the color. I assume it was not a free pattern. I do hope you will be able to wear it as it looks as if it would be nice and warm as well as beautiful. I was just thinking how that it would be helpful if when someone sees something on here if they would list the page where it is located. It would save those of us who are slugs a good amount of time. What do you think? And now I have forgotten the page of your photo to list it for someone else. Oh my!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like spider solitaire and free cell
> Sonja


So do I - I have wasted hours playing them- but I have given up Lotto too in recent months!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a terrible way to grow up, probably hungry too. We are so blessed to live where we do.


Although we have just joined the push in Iraq- we have soldiers training in Australia.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Heartbreaking.


It is quite distressing.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poor child- will she ever be able to forget that terror filled eternity that it must have seemed to her?


She is very young, and I think that if the adults around her will try to let her forget or to remember without hatred there is hope. Sadly it seems that is very rare.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> I have been reading all the comments about your beautiful shawl and simply had to find it on here. The pattern is just beautiful as well as the color. I assume it was not a free pattern. I do hope you will be able to wear it as it looks as if it would be nice and warm as well as beautiful. I was just thinking how that it would be helpful if when someone sees something on here if they would list the page where it is located. It would save those of us who are slugs a good amount of time. What do you think? And now I have forgotten the page of your photo to list it for someone else. Oh my!!!


KateB is keeping track of the photos for us- although I will be doing it the second week of April- and it is posted in the summary, after Sam's opening!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And from what one hears of unarmed youths being taken out by vigilantes(can't spell that one) (got it!) AND EVEN THE POLICE. ooops hit caps lock, but from our vantage point decided to leave the emphasis. Let alone the school and University massacres.


And I am even less thrilled about the prospect of half of Kansas running around armed (legis just passed a dumb law than anyone can carry w/o permit or safety training). Hey, I grew up with guns, used to be a fair shot myself, father and most male relatives hunted (safety first!!!) as did my cop husband. Thankfully most of my going about is limited to daytime, mostly to Center, and if I am in a shop where someone is carrying a gun that scares me, I am out of there and the food can melt in the cart!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> She is very young, and I think that if the adults around her will try to let her forget or to remember without hatred there is hope. Sadly it seems that is very rare.


I know how the war (the WWll) scarred both my parents- directly led to Pop's alcoholism. So many factors can go wrong, and so little hope for remedial help.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now you want me to bring the skeletons out of the closet 😱 just remember I had only been knitting a few month when I made this and thought I could knit anything  edit I think it is upside down
> Sonja


You thought right!! This is very nice!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> And I am even less thrilled about the prospect of half of Kansas running around armed (legis just passed a dumb law than anyone can carry w/o permit or safety training). Hey, I grew up with guns, used to be a fair shot myself, father and most male relatives hunted (safety first!!!) as did my cop husband. Thankfully most of my going about is limited to daytime, mostly to Center, and if I am in a shop where someone is carrying a gun that scares me, I am out of there and the food can melt in the cart!


My parents were into duck shooting and clay pigeon shooting, so I was brought up around guns- but always taught how to be safe.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought I would post this picture that has gone viral on the social networks- it apparently was taken last December, and because the little girl thought the telephoto lens was a weapon, she thought she was going to be shot. So terrible that a four year old knew such fear. She is Syrian.


I saw this. It's such a shame that children so young have known nothing but warfare and violence all their lives!!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I saw this. It's such a shame that children so young have known nothing but warfare and violence all their lives!!!
> Junek


How can they know Hope?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> You thought right!! This is very nice!
> Junek


Thank you June , and now I have to go to bed because mamma Julie said it's getting late and she's right goodnight 😴
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Julie...Your shawl and fingerless gloves are stunning. Your knits are always a pleasure to see.

Caren...Have a great time with your slumber party. I know the kids will have a wonderful time.

Swedenme...Sorry to hear that the wait continues on for son and DH. It is always best to hold off on the tests and procedures if the equipment is not functioning properly even though it is an inconvenience. Keep on knitting and these next few weeks will be gone before you know it.

Carol...I hope you will avoid that cold that DH is trying to share. Tell him I am praying for him.

I should find out more about the art show on Friday. There will be voting on site on May 4th as well as online voting. I will share the information with everyone once I know more. I thought he would enter 3 drawings but that might have to change. He can only enter 3 drawings if they are part of a set otherwise only one what makes a set. I talked to one of the workers and she said her autistic son won last year. This contest is exclusive to disabled adults.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you June , and now I have to go to bed because mamma Julie said it's getting late and she's right goodnight 😴
> Sonja


Sleep is good for the body. Now we just need to convince Sam to get some sleep during the night.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Since I've kind of fallen down on posting pictures. I thought I'd post some tonight.
The one of the deer Dianne took...it looks like it was sunset but I'm not sure. But it sure is a beauty!
The others are ones that were on her DH's cellphone. She said he had about 400 on it and had run out of memory. She said there were about 350 that weren't blurry and 286 of them were of Gypsy or selfies he took with Gypsy. She's definitely his girl!
I just love the last picture of Gypsy and her MM. You can tell there's love there!!
Enjoy,
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Since I've kind of fallen down on posting pictures. I thought I'd post some tonight.
> The one of the deer Dianne took...it looks like it was sunset but I'm not sure. But it sure is a beauty!
> The others are ones that were on her DH's cellphone. Enjoy,Junek


These are just beautiful-- yes, the love shows.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you June , and now I have to go to bed because mamma Julie said it's getting late and she's right goodnight 😴
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Pacer! I've said it before- I don't post my disasters (and htey do happen!)



pacer said:


> Julie...Your shawl and fingerless gloves are stunning. Your knits are always a pleasure to see.
> 
> Caren...Have a great time with your slumber party. I know the kids will have a wonderful time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> These are just beautiful-- yes, the love shows.


Agreed!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was looking on ravelry just now one of my favourite designers is Frankie Brown . I just love her imagination and her patterns are so easy to follow oh and did I mention they are all free . Take a look she makes everything . I m starting on her gingerbread house but I think I'm going to try these if I can find some very similar yarn I think they are lovely . The shawl wrap I will change to a blanket The cowl and the hat are the same item
> Sonja


Those are just beautiful. Love the colour combinations.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> check out this free shawl pattern. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/marina-9


Very nice.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> I have been reading all the comments about your beautiful shawl and simply had to find it on here. The pattern is just beautiful as well as the color. I assume it was not a free pattern. I do hope you will be able to wear it as it looks as if it would be nice and warm as well as beautiful. I was just thinking how that it would be helpful if when someone sees something on here if they would list the page where it is located. It would save those of us who are slugs a good amount of time. What do you think? And now I have forgotten the page of your photo to list it for someone else. Oh my!!!


I'm keeping track of the pictures on here as we go, so if you need to find something feel free to just ask.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought I would post this picture that has gone viral on the social networks- it apparently was taken last December, and because the little girl thought the telephoto lens was a weapon, she thought she was going to be shot. So terrible that a four year old knew such fear. She is Syrian.


That is so sad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> and if you still can't decide what to have for Easter here aare 26 more suggestions. --- sam
> 
> http://www.recipe4living.com/slidearticles/details/the_26_most_incredible_easter_foods/1?utm_source=singleserving&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_content=feature_cta&utm_campaign=Seasonal


My SIL is having Easter at her home and is having lamb. I've never had a meal of lamb so it should be interesting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Since I've kind of fallen down on posting pictures. I thought I'd post some tonight.
> The one of the deer Dianne took...it looks like it was sunset but I'm not sure. But it sure is a beauty!
> The others are ones that were on her DH's cellphone. She said he had about 400 on it and had run out of memory. She said there were about 350 that weren't blurry and 286 of them were of Gypsy or selfies he took with Gypsy. She's definitely his girl!
> I just love the last picture of Gypsy and her MM. You can tell there's love there!!
> ...


Really nice pictures. Gypsy sure loves her family, and they her.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> It is hard to imagine trying to raise children in most of the world-- and in my own, the US, it is even difficult raising a child of color, from what I've read.


I know someone who is married to a man from Africa. They have three really beautiful children. After several shootings of young black men in the US these past months, she has told her son that he must never be seen running down the street even in his own very nice neighborhood. I felt so sad that this had to be said. She is very fearful for his safety.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is so sad.


It is indeed, in that glance she thought she was meeting her end.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I know someone who is married to a man from Africa. They have three really beautiful children. After several shootings of young black men in the US these past months, she has told her son that he must never be seen running down the street even in his own very nice neighborhood. I felt so sad that this had to be said. She is very fearful for his safety.


We have a real melting pot situation now, rather than the generations old situation that you have in the States- It has developed noticeably in the 57 years I have lived here myself- it is so important to be courteous and respect people for their differing beliefs. Personally I try to learn at least how to greet others in their own language- it is amazing the difference it makes- that simple attempt to contact them with respect.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have just had a brief visit from Nasir himself- not Sajaad the son- he is working on sorting out the quotes I got for the fencing, so that is really good news. In our conversation he said that to his family I am like a relative, and confirmed that their aim is that I be happy here. It is a nice little house, and I am adjusting to it well- things like knowing where the light switches are at night. It will be so good when Ringo can go outside freely.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just had a brief visit from Nasir himself- not Sajaad the son- he is working on sorting out the quotes I got for the fencing, so that is really good news. In our conversation he said that to his family I am like a relative, and confirmed that their aim is that I be happy here. It is a nice little house, and I am adjusting to it well- things like knowing where the light switches are at night. It will be so good when Ringo can go outside freely.


That's sounds wonderful...hope you now have dates for the fences, locks, patching and painting all to be done.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, shawl lovely.
Sonja, so sorry you have to wait three weeks for results.
Well double Garr. Got further than I ever did on lace shawl, row 7 and had to think again. I will master this but pretty not as in car knitting.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Personally I try to learn at least how to greet others in their own language- it is amazing the difference it makes- that simple attempt to contact them with respect.


When I traveled overseas I always learned how to give the greeting and to say, "Thank you" so I could express my appreciation. Also a few other words, if possible. Seemed to make all the difference.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Julie - don't you feel good that the landlord and his family seem to care about you, I think it is wonderful. Your house will feel like a home day by day. For me, that is a good feeling. I am very blessed. Headed to bed...VA Sharon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's sounds wonderful...hope you now have dates for the fences, locks, patching and painting all to be done.


Well, one step at a time, Rookie! We have agreed that he remove the fire place- it is a free standing wood burner, when it comes to winter- that will give me a lot more room in the sitting room, and with our mild climate I am quite happy using my oil column heater on the odd morning that it is necessary. There will be a Granny Flat being built - not quite sure when- But it does feel that things are going forward again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, shawl lovely.
> Sonja, so sorry you have to wait three weeks for results.
> Well double Garr. Got further than I ever did on lace shawl, row 7 and had to think again. I will master this but pretty not as in car knitting.


Thank you, Joy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bonnie is your name- and bonnie, you are!


 :thumbup: Very true, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> When I traveled overseas I always learned how to give the greeting and to say, "Thank you" so I could express my appreciation. Also a few other words, if possible. Seemed to make all the difference.


To be able to say thank you, and also goodbye or farewell makes such a difference- mind you the last time I heard a count we had 57 languages being spoken in this locale!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I know someone who is married to a man from Africa. They have three really beautiful children. After several shootings of young black men in the US these past months, she has told her son that he must never be seen running down the street even in his own very nice neighborhood. I felt so sad that this had to be said. She is very fearful for his safety.


Very sad indeed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Julie - don't you feel good that the landlord and his family seem to care about you, I think it is wonderful. Your house will feel like a home day by day. For me, that is a good feeling. I am very blessed. Headed to bed...VA Sharon


And the nice thing is that he is quite genuine. He and I got off, on 'the right foot' long before he managed to get his family out of Kabul. I think I have met both Mother's in law- definitely have met Nasir's mother who chooses to remain in Kabul.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: Very true, Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just had a brief visit from Nasir himself- not Sajaad the son- he is working on sorting out the quotes I got for the fencing, so that is really good news. In our conversation he said that to his family I am like a relative, and confirmed that their aim is that I be happy here. It is a nice little house, and I am adjusting to it well- things like knowing where the light switches are at night. It will be so good when Ringo can go outside freely.


That is wonderful, so nice that they have your well-being and happiness in mind.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, one step at a time, Rookie! We have agreed that he remove the fire place- it is a free standing wood burner, when it comes to winter- that will give me a lot more room in the sitting room, and with our mild climate I am quite happy using my oil column heater on the odd morning that it is necessary. There will be a Granny Flat being built - not quite sure when- But it does feel that things are going forward again.


Okay Julie, what is a Granny Flat? lol That is a new one on me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Since I've kind of fallen down on posting pictures. I thought I'd post some tonight.
> The one of the deer Dianne took...it looks like it was sunset but I'm not sure. But it sure is a beauty!
> The others are ones that were on her DH's cellphone. She said he had about 400 on it and had run out of memory. She said there were about 350 that weren't blurry and 286 of them were of Gypsy or selfies he took with Gypsy. She's definitely his girl!
> I just love the last picture of Gypsy and her MM. You can tell there's love there!!
> ...


She definitely rules the roost. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought I would post this picture that has gone viral on the social networks- it apparently was taken last December, and because the little girl thought the telephoto lens was a weapon, she thought she was going to be shot. So terrible that a four year old knew such fear. She is Syrian.


It is terrible, no child should know that kind of fear. That photo makes you just want to scoop her up and protect her from all the evil in the world.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is wonderful, so nice that they have your well-being and happiness in mind.


It feels good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay Julie, what is a Granny Flat? lol That is a new one on me.


A smaller dwelling, intended for the Elderly- like without many steps up, compact, so it is easy to reach benches in the kitchen for instance- and with a shower rather than a bath. Called a Granny Flat because so many women survive longer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is terrible, no child should know that kind of fear. That photo makes you just want to scoop her up and protect her from all the evil in the world.


And sadly there are so many thousands with her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> poledra - did I miss something - what is wrong with your leg - sending you tons of healing energy to get you back in the pink very quick. --- sam


The dingbats that were doing renow on this house before we bought it, thought that tiling steps was a good thing and they tiled the 3 steps and the landing going down to the garage door to the right and the basement to the left. Needless to say, my slipper slipped on the top and I ended up on the landing with my leg up on the steps behind me. But I'm doing much better thank you.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> To be able to say thank you, and also goodbye or farewell makes such a difference- mind you the last time I heard a count we had 57 languages being spoken in this locale!


Oh, my, and trying to keep straight what each group looks like and their language!! Quite a task. But very worthwhile. Sometimes it seems like that (so many languages) in this university town-- we get lots of foreign students because of our grain science program. I used to get foreign students in my classes at the high school pretty regularly, parents being graduate students. They were such a joy and I always learned from them.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone I have just done a quick catch up and I am off to bed. Have had company since I got home. So I am going to bed. See you all in the a.m.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, my, and trying to keep straight what each group looks like and their language!! Quite a task. But very worthwhile. Sometimes it seems like that (so many languages) in this university town-- we get lots of foreign students because of our grain science program. I used to get foreign students in my classes at the high school pretty regularly, parents being graduate students. They were such a joy and I always learned from them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The dingbats that were doing renow on this house before we bought it, thought that tiling steps was a good thing and they tiled the 3 steps and the landing going down to the garage door to the right and the basement to the left. Needless to say, my slipper slipped on the top and I ended up on the landing with my leg up on the steps behind me. But I'm doing much better thank you.


Oh I can imagine that must have hurt like the dickens 😱😱😳 ouch 
Good to know you are feeling better. Sending soothing hugs to you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Can't believe I made the first page. Have had a dizzy day, think it is do to the BP meds I am on. Hope I adjust to them so the dizziness stops. Had to take our furbaby Daisy to the vet yesterday. Her skin allergies so bad and her scratching and itching so bad, the medicine we had wasn't working and she was miserable. New vet doctor has fixed her up, first with a medicated bath and next with different meds. She is so much happier today.So are her Daddy and I. Hate to see her miserable.
> 
> Thanks Sam for the lovely recipes. You always go above and beyond in keeping us in healthy menus. Will be trying several of them, especially the bread recipes. Thanks again for all your hard work. Is so appreciated by all.


Hope the dizzies are gone by now!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Shrek was a Merino sheep, a castrated male, belonging to South Island, New Zealand, who gained international fame in 2004 owing to his gigantic coat of fleece. Shrek became famous after escaping his enclosure and evading the shearers for six years by hiding in caves. Merino sheep are usually shorn annually but Shrek managed to escape the blade for six years straight. When he was finally caught, the sheep was unrecognizable. He looked like some biblical creature, said John Perriam, Shreks owner.
> 
> Primitive sheep shed most of their wool every year, but domestic breed like the Merino - the ones raised primarily for their meat, continues to grow wool year round until sheared. During his cave-living days, Shrek grew a fleece weighing 27 kg, roughly six times the average fleece produced by a Merino sheep. His fleece contained enough wool to make suits for 20 large men.
> 
> ...


Oh my! Shrek really had a lot of weight to carry around while he managed to hide! 27# 
:shock:

Glad you enjoyed your company. Now to rest up!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hi just a quick note to say I am here. Haven't even attempted to look at last weeks TP! so I will nee the summary when I get back this evening.
> Th elaunch for Feats in SOcks is a couple of hours away so last minute bits for that and then I will have some thime to think and visit you all here.


Margaret, I have been enjoying seeing the pictures for Feats on facebook.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Checking in to say hello and that I have missed being on the KTP! Things have been crazy, as usual, and working and really limited my computer time.I kept the boys from Friday to Monday so that kept me busy, and left me tired! I'm trying to get started on an afghan for one of DD's friends that got married in October. I have another one to do for a June wedding. I'll be glad when all of her friends are married! Of course, then the babies will start coming! I'm going to read the summary for last week and then hopefully I'll have an idea of what is going on. We are already on page 4! I guess there is a lot going on! Be back later!


Pam, good to see you here. We have been missing you! Registration is open for KAP


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, what an amazing variety of recipes. I must admit I am not a fan of Velveeta or any processed cheese, I like cheddar. DH loves Velveeta so I buy the occasional box of it.
> I want to try the potatoe bread, I have an old recipe of my moms for it but have never tried it.
> The GKs have been here since after school, DH will have to watch them in the morning as I forgot when I agreed to keep them that I was to go quilting. I finished up the flanlette crib quilt from the pillowcase leftovers & it looks OK, still some pieces left so I will see what other bits are left from the others, maybe I'll be doing another yet. I have also started on a wildlife quilt for DS so will work on that tomorrow.
> DHs cousins husband that as been in ICU for several weeks passed away so we will be going to Coronation, Alberta to a funeral on Wed., about a 3.5 hr drive. It's always good to see the relates but not under these circumstances.
> ...


Bonnie, I love the new avatar! So sorry to hear of the relative passing. It seems that is about the only time we see most of our relatives, also. How nice of your friend to give her "old" furniture to your DS! Glad he can put it to use, and likes it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> OK now a book- my last week.
> Monday went down to the town David grew up in and organised a BBQ for 15 people while David and most others went to see the 2 family houses which have been sold.The BBQ went well everyone seemed to enjoy themselves- though should ahve had Peggy there jumping up and down becuase something needing looking after -even if it didn't she couldn't sit for long wothout needing to do something. She was exhausting just watching her up and down like a yoyo.
> The funeral was fine with a nice wake after. And then the evening was just me and the girls with my SIL who decided he may as well go to work from there the next morning- meant leaving an hour earlier than normal but no travelling that day. We watched the cricket- and saw NZ scrape through with win over South Africa- with only one ball left.
> Leaving the next day was sobering as it was the end of an era. David's family had been since the 19th century.After arriving home had an hour before I needed to be at the community centre to set up Feats in Socks, which took all afternoon.
> ...


Prayers and sympathy again. So glad that you made it home before the migraine set in. Speech? Oh, I'm not good at that! Great that 2 more places want your socks! Will look forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you have a nice time Tammi
> Sonja


We did thank you! And on the way home on Sunday, we stopped for a visit with DH's sister and brother in law. We picked up dinner, and DSIL made dessert. Had a nice visit. Was nice to be home in our own bed tho!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Had minor surgery this morning. Had a cyst removed from my right temple. The freezing affected my eye lid as well and I had no peripheral vision on that side, so after I came home, I could not go into work. Cysts are usually not a big thing, but the surgery was still a shock to my system. I was so weak and then took 2 x-strength tylenol as told and was out for the afternoon.

I was told it would ache a little but the darn thing throbs. Off to bed with more tylenol. Things will be much better after a good night's sleep.

Prayers for those who need them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Hope y'all have as nice weather as we do-- was about 38 this AM and very sunny, supposed to be around 60 by afternoon. I'm trying to get some things done, have a miserable cold, head totally stopped up, but keep trying.
> 
> The "bleedy" cotton yarn is being dyed right now. Hopefully it will be a dark green with darker spots. I had hoped to use it for the guy who is learning to crochet but may end up using it myself for coasters or potholders. I did contact both the tent sale place (heard back from them) and the mfgr.


Hope the cold goes away quickly!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I've got a brim no hat yet but I have brim with a pattern in it and eyelets to thread ribbon through and down to 108 stitches should get easier as I will soon start to decrease more stitches .
> Sonja


Oooo! So pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DGS's team won the baseball game. Don't remember the score but it was fun to watch I ; just COLD!
> 
> I actually worked a little in the yard before going to the game. Haven't been able to do it for a few years and so enjoyed it. I loaded up on pain pills and just did it. I didn't get a whole lot done; just used the tree loppers and cut down some random, scraggly small trees/bushes that had sprouted up over the past 2 years and pruned my hydragea bush. Still have a little bit to do but was really having some breathing issues. Pollen is just a killer for me and the pine trees are really getting ready to be in full pollen bloom not to mention everything else. It did feel good to be outside though and doing a bit of yard work. Will try to get some more done either later today or tomorrow. DH is cutting the back area right now. I'll still need him to cut a couple of things for me that I just don't have the strength to do.


Happy for your DGS! As to the pollen causing you so much problem breathing, pick up a box of disposable face masks from the pharmacy. They are not expensive. Look for the ones people use to keep from getting the germs in winter.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I still don't know right way to post a picture on here. I have to hit quote reply under someone's post and delete what they said then add my pictures. What is the right way?


You post pictures the same way I do, so we both must be doing something right!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 11. I am playing catch up! I think I missed a lot yesterday morning, so started at page 1 tonight. 

DD and the kids came yesterday and helped get the RV ready for the season. I still have to finish washing blankets, restock my pantry stuff, and load some clothes for the summer, but it's pretty much ready to go when we are. DD emptied the pots and pans, and utensil drawer and carried it all in for me to run thru the dishwasher, since we had mice for the first time in several years. DH took all that back out this evening. DD wanted to go for tacos tonight, so that's what we did. Then came home and made apple slab again! It smells soooooooo good in here! But it is still too hot to cut. It is sitting on the cooling rack with foil loosely over it for the night. If DH wants some for his lunch, he will have to cut it and bag it in the morning.

I am heading to bed. It is 11:48pm. Hugs and prayers for all. Good night. (or good morning!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Had minor surgery this morning. Had a cyst removed from my right temple. The freezing affected my eye lid as well and I had no peripheral vision on that side, so after I came home, I could not go into work. Cysts are usually not a big thing, but the surgery was still a shock to my system. I was so weak and then took 2 x-strength tylenol as told and was out for the afternoon.
> 
> I was told it would ache a little but the darn thing throbs. Off to bed with more tylenol. Things will be much better after a good night's sleep.
> 
> Prayers for those who need them.


Hoping all is well, by the time you read this!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Had minor surgery this morning. Had a cyst removed from my right temple. The freezing affected my eye lid as well and I had no peripheral vision on that side, so after I came home, I could not go into work. Cysts are usually not a big thing, but the surgery was still a shock to my system. I was so weak and then took 2 x-strength tylenol as told and was out for the afternoon.
> 
> I was told it would ache a little but the darn thing throbs. Off to bed with more tylenol. Things will be much better after a good night's sleep.
> 
> Prayers for those who need them.


I hope you are feeling better in the morning.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Grannypeg, hope you wake up feeling rested and refreshed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is what I thought but son looks as if he is staying calm so I'm trying to although you wouldn't have thought that this morning . I had a really good tantrum with the whole universe . Sometimes I really wish I could be a real woe is me sort of person , but I can't I have this little voice in my head that tells me there is always someone worse off than me . So I have calmed down again . Didn't even blink an eyelid when after waiting at the hospital with my husband for nearly 2 hours they had to cancel his tests . He was all prepped as well . Gown on and cannula in . Some special pump they were going to use broke . So now have to maybe go back Thursday
> Sonja


Unfortunately things like this happen at hospitals. But what a pain that after being all prepped he then had to turn round and head home with nothing to show for th eday. And to need to repeat it all again later in the week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A smaller dwelling, intended for the Elderly- like without many steps up, compact, so it is easy to reach benches in the kitchen for instance- and with a shower rather than a bath. Called a Granny Flat because so many women survive longer.


Over here they are attached to the main house so that the older generation can be independent of the younger generations while still having someone around to keep an eye on them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Margaret, I have been enjoying seeing the pictures for Feats on facebook.


Have you seen the album of heaps of photos that David took? I will try and post some here tomorrow. Don't have too much on tomorrow- and might be more awake. Was awake for most of last night- but listened to an audio book and worked on a pair of socks which needed a lot of concentration.
But tonight we are off to Vicky's for a BBQ (mind you it is trying to rain here). Friday is our 32nd Wedding anniversary so this is our family meal for it. Not much will be open Friday either- it is one of the Public Holidays that is kept most strongly. Good Friday and Chirstmas are the only two days that many places are closed for. It was interesting that the place around the corner which has about 4 different nationalities of foods is closed Good Friday while being open th erest of the week. (Indian, Afghan, Thai and Chinese I think and none of them would you expect to be Christian and yet the whole place is closed).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Had minor surgery this morning. Had a cyst removed from my right temple. The freezing affected my eye lid as well and I had no peripheral vision on that side, so after I came home, I could not go into work. Cysts are usually not a big thing, but the surgery was still a shock to my system. I was so weak and then took 2 x-strength tylenol as told and was out for the afternoon.
> 
> I was told it would ache a little but the darn thing throbs. Off to bed with more tylenol. Things will be much better after a good night's sleep.
> 
> Prayers for those who need them.


I remeber being surprised by how tired I felt after simply having a small cyst removed as well. 
Hope you do feel better when you wake up- you should do so


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Over here they are attached to the main house so that the older generation can be independent of the younger generations while still having someone around to keep an eye on them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Since I've kind of fallen down on posting pictures. I thought I'd post some tonight.
> The one of the deer Dianne took...it looks like it was sunset but I'm not sure. But it sure is a beauty!
> The others are ones that were on her DH's cellphone. She said he had about 400 on it and had run out of memory. She said there were about 350 that weren't blurry and 286 of them were of Gypsy or selfies he took with Gypsy. She's definitely his girl!
> I just love the last picture of Gypsy and her MM. You can tell there's love there!!
> ...


 Beautiful pictures June plenty of love in that family 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

GrannyPeg - hope you are feeling much better in the morning.

Happy Anniversary Darowil.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> My SIL is having Easter at her home and is having lamb. I've never had a meal of lamb so it should be interesting.


I bought lamb for last Sundays lunch then felt awful when I was eating it as I had been out with the dog that morning and saw all the baby lambs playing in the fields . 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

purl2diva said:


> I know someone who is married to a man from Africa. They have three really beautiful children. After several shootings of young black men in the US these past months, she has told her son that he must never be seen running down the street even in his own very nice neighborhood. I felt so sad that this had to be said. She is very fearful for his safety.


That is awful . To live in such fear is terrible 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just had a brief visit from Nasir himself- not Sajaad the son- he is working on sorting out the quotes I got for the fencing, so that is really good news. In our conversation he said that to his family I am like a relative, and confirmed that their aim is that I be happy here. It is a nice little house, and I am adjusting to it well- things like knowing where the light switches are at night. It will be so good when Ringo can go outside freely.


That is good to hear , and I'm glad you are settling into your new home . Hope you make lots of happy memories there 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> The dingbats that were doing renow on this house before we bought it, thought that tiling steps was a good thing and they tiled the 3 steps and the landing going down to the garage door to the right and the basement to the left. Needless to say, my slipper slipped on the top and I ended up on the landing with my leg up on the steps behind me. But I'm doing much better thank you.


Ouch that sounds painful . Glad that you are doing better now 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Margaret, I have been enjoying seeing the pictures for Feats on facebook.


I have enjoyed seeing all the pictures too . It looks like everything was a success 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> We did thank you! And on the way home on Sunday, we stopped for a visit with DH's sister and brother in law. We picked up dinner, and DSIL made dessert. Had a nice visit. Was nice to be home in our own bed tho!


I'm glad you had a good visit but I know what you mean about being home in your own bed 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping all is well, by the time you read this!


From me too , no more throbbing hopefully

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Over here they are attached to the main house so that the older generation can be independent of the younger generations while still having someone around to keep an eye on them.


Same here in the uk


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> GrannyPeg - hope you are feeling much better in the morning.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Darowil.


Happy anniversary from me to Margaret 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> He seems to be growing too fast somedays. He is getting excited he has realized he goes to school in September. He still says he is going to see his Luke and take his bikes with hm.


LOL So cute!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That is what I thought but son looks as if he is staying calm so I'm trying to although you wouldn't have thought that this morning . I had a really good tantrum with the whole universe . Sometimes I really wish I could be a real woe is me sort of person , but I can't I have this little voice in my head that tells me there is always someone worse off than me . So I have calmed down again . Didn't even blink an eyelid when after waiting at the hospital with my husband for nearly 2 hours they had to cancel his tests . He was all prepped as well . Gown on and cannula in . Some special pump they were going to use broke . So now have to maybe go back Thursday
> Sonja


Oh no, what a shame to be so prepped and have that happen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good to hear , and I'm glad you are settling into your new home . Hope you make lots of happy memories there
> Sonja


I am sure there will be- I feel so much more relaxed now- it was a very tense time living with the Agent on the same property.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure there will be- I feel so much more relaxed now- it was a very tense time living with the Agent on the same property.


Good evening Julie has it been a nice day there , here it looks better than it did yesterday . March definitely went out with a roar we had everything from sunshine and gentle breeze to very dark clouds , hailstones , very strong winds and snow and that changed from minute to minute . It was impressive to watch the sky change colours so quickly 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good evening Julie has it been a nice day there , here it looks better than it did yesterday . March definitely went out with a roar we had everything from sunshine and gentle breeze to very dark clouds , hailstones , very strong winds and snow and that changed from minute to minute . It was impressive to watch the sky change colours so quickly
> Sonja


9.26 am., as I start typing- Good morning for Wednesday, Sonja! We had a warm day again up around 25*C. Nobody played any April Fool's that I was aware of! I just had two kind people drop by to give me a Blessing because the Rheumatoid Arthritis was getting unbearable. As I explained I think it is like the sort of agony that sports' people go through the day after the marathon for instance. I never was athletic, and I am finding it very exhausting. But already I feel better for the blessing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> 9.26 am., as I start typing- Good morning for Wednesday, Sonja! We had a warm day again up around 25*C. Nobody played any April Fool's that I was aware of! I just had two kind people drop by to give me a Blessing because the Rheumatoid Arthritis was getting unbearable. As I explained I think it is like the sort of agony that sports' people go through the day after the marathon for instance. I never was athletic, and I am finding it very exhausting. But already I feel better for the blessing.


I'm glad you feel better . Constant pain can make you feel so exhausted but unable to sleep . It's all quite hear lazy bones are still sleeping . Son not at college because of Easter and I think my husband is worn out from yesterday and I've walked the dog for miles so she is also sleeping 
So I'm sat with a cuppa reading KP 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad you feel better . Constant pain can make you feel so exhausted but unable to sleep . It's all quite hear lazy bones are still sleeping . Son not at college because of Easter and I think my husband is worn out from yesterday and I've walked the dog for miles so she is also sleeping
> So I'm sat with a cuppa reading KP
> Sonja


A cuppa sounds a very good idea! It is just the right time of day to have a nightcap! I have been reading through the Grain Brain food ideas, that Desert Joy (Sassafras) suggested- I think I am going to have to be tough on myself and introduce those ideas into my diet.

Edit: I am not surprised your husband is feeling somewhat exhausted- it must have been quite an ordeal, let alone the let down of having gone through all the preparation, when do they do it again? I have managed to forget.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> A cuppa sounds a very good idea! It is just the right time of day to have a nightcap! I have been reading through the Grain Brain food ideas, that Desert Joy (Sassafras) suggested- I think I am going to have to be tough on myself and introduce those ideas into my diet.
> 
> Edit: I am not surprised your husband is feeling somewhat exhausted- it must have been quite an ordeal, let alone the let down of having gone through all the preparation, when do they do it again? I have managed to forget.


Hopefully tomorrow if no one needs the emergency slot I don't think he is looking forward to it as we thought it was just going to be a good look at his heart to see how it is doing but they are going run some tests and put it under pressure to see how it holds up and he has not to worry because the man doing the tests is a cardiologist there words not mine . 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Now you want me to bring the skeletons out of the closet 😱 just remember I had only been knitting a few month when I made this and thought I could knit anything  edit I think it is upside down
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought I would post this picture that has gone viral on the social networks- it apparently was taken last December, and because the little girl thought the telephoto lens was a weapon, she thought she was going to be shot. So terrible that a four year old knew such fear. She is Syrian.


Very sad.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just had a brief visit from Nasir himself- not Sajaad the son- he is working on sorting out the quotes I got for the fencing, so that is really good news. In our conversation he said that to his family I am like a relative, and confirmed that their aim is that I be happy here. It is a nice little house, and I am adjusting to it well- things like knowing where the light switches are at night. It will be so good when Ringo can go outside freely.


Good to hear.  I hope you dont have to wait too much longer for the fence now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Had minor surgery this morning. Had a cyst removed from my right temple. The freezing affected my eye lid as well and I had no peripheral vision on that side, so after I came home, I could not go into work. Cysts are usually not a big thing, but the surgery was still a shock to my system. I was so weak and then took 2 x-strength tylenol as told and was out for the afternoon.
> 
> I was told it would ache a little but the darn thing throbs. Off to bed with more tylenol. Things will be much better after a good night's sleep.
> 
> Prayers for those who need them.


Oh dear, I hope it has settled a lot by now. It does sound sore.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Anniversary for Friday Darrowil.  

The rain you mentioned is to be here with me in a couple of hours. I must admit we do need it.

I dont have any news at this end... being lazy still.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Anniversary for Friday Darrowil.
> 
> The rain you mentioned is to be here with me in a couple of hours. I must admit we do need it.
> 
> I dont have any news at this end... being lazy still.


Rain didn't come to anything here. Ate inside. Had a nice time just the 6 of us.
Though just before we left for Vicky's we found out that my SILs partner has Pancreatic Cancer; with treatment he has 1-2 years left. He is going to try treatment but Pancreatic cancer has a very poor outcome.
The found out that the husband of one of Vicky's school friends from our London days has a very aggressive brain tumour whose prognosis seems really bad as well. And the 6 week old son of a lady she was in Hungary with has a brain tumour- looks like years of treatment but too early yet to know the long term prognosis for this little boy.
A reminder of how short life can be. A 6 week old baby, the father of two kids 3 and 18months and one older man who would only be in his low 60s.
At least my MIL had had plenty of years and was welll ready to go.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Grannypeg, hoping that you are feeling much better today.

Margaret, best wishes to you and David. May there be many more occasions to celebrate your anniversary.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hopefully tomorrow if no one needs the emergency slot I don't think he is looking forward to it as we thought it was just going to be a good look at his heart to see how it is doing but they are going run some tests and put it under pressure to see how it holds up and he has not to worry because the man doing the tests is a cardiologist there words not mine .
> Sonja


Will be thinking of you both! Does putting the heart under pressure mean something like the treadmill? They did that to me once- it was awful.

*BTW I just had a PM from Agnescr*- she will be going to Dundee to a hospital there where they may do an operation on her eye, which the team at Dunfermline are unhappy about because it is not clearing. Luckily she is able to get there on one bus, from home, and she will be taking the sox she is knitting. Also the buses run every hour so no problems catching one. She sends love to everyone. Reading has led to very bad headaches for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear.  I hope you dont have to wait too much longer for the fence now.


If the one contractor fails to come to the party Nasir will employ the other. I am hopeful it will go up, soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Rain didn't come to anything here. Ate inside. Had a nice time just the 6 of us.
> Though just before we left for Vicky's we found out that my SILs partner has Pancreatic Cancer; with treatment he has 1-2 years left. He is going to try treatment but Pancreatic cancer has a very poor outcome.
> The found out that the husband of one of Vicky's school friends from our London days has a very aggressive brain tumour whose prognosis seems really bad as well. And the 6 week old son of a lady she was in Hungary with has a brain tumour- looks like years of treatment but too early yet to know the long term prognosis for this little boy.
> A reminder of how short life can be. A 6 week old baby, the father of two kids 3 and 18months and one older man who would only be in his low 60s.
> At least my MIL had had plenty of years and was welll ready to go.


A different sort of rain poured today for you all. Not good. I am sorry to hear of this.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Rain didn't come to anything here. Ate inside. Had a nice time just the 6 of us.
> Though just before we left for Vicky's we found out that my SILs partner has Pancreatic Cancer; with treatment he has 1-2 years left. He is going to try treatment but Pancreatic cancer has a very poor outcome.
> The found out that the husband of one of Vicky's school friends from our London days has a very aggressive brain tumour whose prognosis seems really bad as well. And the 6 week old son of a lady she was in Hungary with has a brain tumour- looks like years of treatment but too early yet to know the long term prognosis for this little boy.
> A reminder of how short life can be. A 6 week old baby, the father of two kids 3 and 18months and one older man who would only be in his low 60s.
> At least my MIL had had plenty of years and was welll ready to go.


What very sad news all around..many prayers being said and will continue to keep these folks in my thoughts.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Feeling much better today - no throbbing pain. Getting ready for work. Thanks for the prayers - they really work.

Darowil - Happy Anniversary.

hoping no one at work plays any April Fools Day jokes.

Taking tomorrow off, so with Easter Monday, that gives me a nice five day holiday. So looking forward to it, even with company coming and meals to make.

Peggy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

budasha said:


> Really nice pictures. Gypsy sure loves her family, and they her.


Yes, she is well loved. Since she's the "shop kitty" (my sister's DH has an engine building garage) she loves men because that's who she sees the most. And when the customers come into the office, she usually ends up on their lap!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just had a brief visit from Nasir himself- not Sajaad the son- he is working on sorting out the quotes I got for the fencing, so that is really good news. In our conversation he said that to his family I am like a relative, and confirmed that their aim is that I be happy here. It is a nice little house, and I am adjusting to it well- things like knowing where the light switches are at night. It will be so good when Ringo can go outside freely.


I'm so glad you have such a great landlord who wants you to be happy and content!!
God bless him! This is so welcome after what you went through at the other house!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Oopsie!! Another Gwennie....stop laughing, Betty...I hear you!!!&#128519;
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello everyone 8:45am and Gage is off to school and Greg will be down to meet friends for coffee. I am curled up in bed with Deuce and the ktp. I have today and tomorrow off. Greg has an appt with the dr today at 11:15 am regarding his finger. I have a bunch of house work to do today but to lazy at this moment to do it.

Prayers for all in pain and hugs to you. Prayer warrior Mel reporting for duty.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The dingbats that were doing renow on this house before we bought it, thought that tiling steps was a good thing and they tiled the 3 steps and the landing going down to the garage door to the right and the basement to the left. Needless to say, my slipper slipped on the top and I ended up on the landing with my leg up on the steps behind me. But I'm doing much better thank you.


Sounds like it's time to get rid of those tiles!! Glad you're feeling better!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And prayers for you Grannypeg. Hope the cyst was benign and that you recover from the surgery quickly.


Grannypeg said:


> Had minor surgery this morning. Had a cyst removed from my right temple. The freezing affected my eye lid as well and I had no peripheral vision on that side, so after I came home, I could not go into work. Cysts are usually not a big thing, but the surgery was still a shock to my system. I was so weak and then took 2 x-strength tylenol as told and was out for the afternoon.
> 
> I was told it would ache a little but the darn thing throbs. Off to bed with more tylenol. Things will be much better after a good night's sleep.
> 
> Prayers for those who need them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


Swedenme said:


> Happy anniversary from me to Margaret
> Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Rain didn't come to anything here. Ate inside. Had a nice time just the 6 of us.
> Though just before we left for Vicky's we found out that my SILs partner has Pancreatic Cancer; with treatment he has 1-2 years left. He is going to try treatment but Pancreatic cancer has a very poor outcome.
> The found out that the husband of one of Vicky's school friends from our London days has a very aggressive brain tumour whose prognosis seems really bad as well. And the 6 week old son of a lady she was in Hungary with has a brain tumour- looks like years of treatment but too early yet to know the long term prognosis for this little boy.
> A reminder of how short life can be. A 6 week old baby, the father of two kids 3 and 18months and one older man who would only be in his low 60s.
> At least my MIL had had plenty of years and was welll ready to go.


So sorry to hear of all the terrible sickness.
Unfortunately, we tend to take our good health for granted.
May God be merciful to them all
Happy upcoming anniversary!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will be thinking of you both! Does putting the heart under pressure mean something like the treadmill? They did that to me once- it was awful.
> 
> *BTW I just had a PM from Agnescr*- she will be going to Dundee to a hospital there where they may do an operation on her eye, which the team at Dunfermline are unhappy about because it is not clearing. Luckily she is able to get there on one bus, from home, and she will be taking the sox she is knitting. Also the buses run every hour so no problems catching one. She sends love to everyone. Reading has led to very bad headaches for her.


I've been keeping her in my prayers but will say an extra one for her! Thank you for letting us know. I was worried since we hadn't heard from her lately!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, so glad you have such a nice landlord.
Well this will be my fourth day on Perlmutter protocol. It is doable and I am feeling less sore and less tired. In the beginning it is somewhat restrictive and I'm glad I have a beloved daughter I trust who is pro the diet for inspiration. I do have to say it isn't hard as you don't feel hungry. I've lost five pounds but I'm sure that is water bloat. While I want to loose weight mainly I just want to stop pain and exhaustion.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am going to attempt to share some pictures of the origami boxes that I have been making these past few weeks. It is also what I taught to some people at KAP and will bring again this year.


These are all beautiful! I have the two I made at KAP last year. I used one of them for M filled with dark chocolate truffles from a local chocolate shop.

Where do you get the pretty papers? The only origami paper I find is plain solid colors.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Stunning Pacer.........
> Wonder if I can come this year or not???????


Oh, I hope you can come! It would be wonderful to meet you in person. Pacer has so much patience with everyone she teaches! I need to try making another box to see if I can still do it. I still have my instructions in my folder.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will be thinking of you both! Does putting the heart under pressure mean something like the treadmill? They did that to me once- it was awful.
> 
> *BTW I just had a PM from Agnescr*- she will be going to Dundee to a hospital there where they may do an operation on her eye, which the team at Dunfermline are unhappy about because it is not clearing. Luckily she is able to get there on one bus, from home, and she will be taking the sox she is knitting. Also the buses run every hour so no problems catching one. She sends love to everyone. Reading has led to very bad headaches for her.


No the are going to pump adrenalin into him 
Say hello to Agnes from me and hope to see her back here soon

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> A different sort of rain poured today for you all. Not good. I am sorry to hear of this.


I'm sorry to hear all your sad news too Margaret 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Hello everyone 8:45am and Gage is off to school and Greg will be down to meet friends for coffee. I am curled up in bed with Deuce and the ktp. I have today and tomorrow off. Greg has an appt with the dr today at 11:15 am regarding his finger. I have a bunch of house work to do today but to lazy at this moment to do it.
> 
> Prayers for all in pain and hugs to you. Prayer warrior Mel reporting for duty.


How are your monster pants coming along did you manage to sort something out for the face 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Betty those socks are gorgevous, most dorset buttons are embroidereď but l got carried away and beaded this one. It is 3 inches across xx.


Very pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Betty, I just have to tell you how much I enjoy your "books." You are so attentive to everyone here, and so caring, that it really is quite heartwarming. And as for being a heathen, I don't think you really have to worry about that just because you can't make it to church one time. Besides, I read somewhere years ago that God does make house calls, and I find that a very comforting thought.


Very well said!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So pretty, I'd love to learn to do those some day.


Pacer will be teaching them at KAP again this year. Hope you can come on down for it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm so glad you have such a great landlord who wants you to be happy and content!!
> God bless him! This is so welcome after what you went through at the other house!
> Junek


It is a good feeling June- unfortunately I don't think the saga of the old house is over yet- it is just that the old Agent swanned off to Samoa for a couple of weeks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Clocks go forward one hour here tonight so it's time I was in bed. Had a strange phone call today from my ex who hasn't communicated with me in the last ten years. After a brief conversation he wanted know if I would be around tomorrow morning and he would call back for a longer chat. I know he has been having some health issues and I have a feeling this may be bad news so I cancelled my usual Sunday morning walk and will await the call. Hmmm intriguing!


Hope it is better news than you think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I've been keeping her in my prayers but will say an extra one for her! Thank you for letting us know. I was worried since we hadn't heard from her lately!
> Junek


You really do do the prayer warrior, June! Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Spider said:


> Cleaned all day, so when. Leave tomorrow to go back to work the house will be ready for Easter company. Not user who or how many.
> The boxes are so great, I can not imagine how they are done.
> Betty your socks are perfect.
> Condolences to all. So many have had losses lately.
> ...


Hope the pain in your feet and legs stop hurting soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, so glad you have such a nice landlord.
> Well this will be my fourth day on Perlmutter protocol. It is doable and I am feeling less sore and less tired. In the beginning it is somewhat restrictive and I'm glad I have a beloved daughter I trust who is pro the diet for inspiration. I do have to say it isn't hard as you don't feel hungry. I've lost five pounds but I'm sure that is water bloat. While I want to loose weight mainly I just want to stop pain and exhaustion.


I am a bit concerned about cost- I like bread and the appropriate grains are pricey- also with the printer on the blink no way at the moment of printing anything out. But with the amount of pain I have been experiencing, something has got to give- Autumn is definitely happening- my toes were cold, and I could not sleep! Rising 3 am., not an unusual time for me to be up. I have on my fabulous sheepskin slippers I bought from the Alpaca Shop in Goulburn when Margaret, Maryanne, Denise and I visited in October- real sheepskin is so nice and cosy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> How do I find out which Tami?
> 
> I know to go into Private Messages.


I'm glad you found me!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Not doing well tonight-- head totally stopped up and nothing helps. Plus I've hit a snag on the "Second Chance" shawl on row 17-- thought I'd made a mistake but now think I did not but still checking.
> 
> Condolences to several who have lost friends and family members. Prayers for those with serious problems of all sorts.
> 
> Thanks for the pix of projects-- always fun to see what you are doing.


I hope by now you are feeling better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Pacer will be teaching them at KAP again this year. Hope you can come on down for it!


I wish but we won't be back from our Sturgis trip by then.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Think how we felt the weekend the whole KP went off the 'net! Talk about withdrawal symptoms. Did you not take your charger?


I don't think I was on KP when it was down for a week. I would be so lost! What would we all do without each other? :shock:

Yes, we had a charger in the truck, but I had been taking photos with it, as I had forgotten the camera, and trying to check in here and on face book before I had posted. It went on the charger about an hour later, on the way back to our hotel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No the are going to pump adrenalin into him
> Say hello to Agnes from me and hope to see her back here soon
> 
> Sonja


At least it won't be the chronic situation that my brother has had (twenty odd years worth)- leading to the adrenalin poisoning- Alastair, BTW, has been pronounced fit again, has his drivers licence back- so his eyesight must have improved drastically- he mostly had peripheral vision only when things were really bad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone!!! :-D 

Happy Anniversary Darowil/Margaret. Hope it is a wonderful day and celebration for you. When you have a good spouse, every day is a celebration, but it is so nice to set aside a day each year to take the time just for the two of you with those you love near you.

Julie, Haven't gotten to read much but see where RA is bothering you. Energy is such a problem with this as it not only hurts but zaps your energy even when you aren't in pain. I had a time when I couldn't even stand to be touched and that was so sad when the grandchildren wanted to rub me to make me feel better and I couldn't take it. It wasn't till years later that other people with RA told me they were in the hospital when they were that bad. I'm so sorry you are having problems with this. My sisters are off grains and they have lost so much weight and are having less problems with immune system problems, so perhaps the grains do cause reactions in some people. Hard for me to do as a vegetarian, so it is making me rethink, because, I really must lose weight at 5' and shrinking. Confusing because no meat is good for RA. I wonder if the move and all the stress in your life has set this off. Prayers and healing wishes for your good health.

Swedenme, So sorry that DH was all prepared for test and then cancelled, also the waiting for 2 hrs. Quite a let down I'm sure. Hope your son's tests come back good too. Hugs and prayers.

Glorious sun today!!!! I must try and get out in it. It looks lovely and warm but only 34f. Well, 34 is pretty good after the winter we've had. It will feel fabulous I'm sure. Must get a cuppa' and a bite and be right back. May you all have wonderful days as Spring or Fall approach.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, happy Anniversary. Sorry about all your terrible news, just shows that horrid disease shows no mercy regardless of age.

Julie, glad things are going well with the new landlord.

Sonja, good luck with tomorrows procedure.

Well, I was going to make more comments but must get out the door.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't think I was on KP when it was down for a week. I would be so lost! What would we all do without each other? :shock:
> 
> Yes, we had a charger in the truck, but I had been taking photos with it, as I had forgotten the camera, and trying to check in here and on face book before I had posted. It went on the charger about an hour later, on the way back to our hotel.


I have been known to leave that vital piece of equipment at home!!!!!

The weekend KP went out was back in Dave's time- long before he walked out leaving Sam in the 'hot seat'.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I have not posted this year, 2015, due to severe personal and health problems. I have been diagnosed with very serious Congestive Heart Failure with Atrial Fibrillation. i was not able to tolerate the Warfarin which is supposed to prevent blood clots and a possible stroke. The Warfarin caused my nose to drip blood and caused very black bruises on me. I have a cough which almost lays me out in the floor. That is my physical problem.
> On top of that, I have a sister who is causing me unbelievable stress. The stress is really hard on my heart. She is a first-born child who was married to an only child and she has a huge sense of entitlement. Although she is 77 years old, she feels the world should turn on her wishes and desires. I have been trying to not interact with her as it is so stressful. She sent me an e-mail yesterday which accuses me of causing the death of my second child (this is to force me to communicate with her). If anything has been difficult to bear, it was the death of this beloved child in my 20's. I cannot believe anyone could be so cruel for their own gain. How could anyone do this?
> It is not known if my heart is going to be able to stand up to this onslaught. So far, Spring has not been too sunshiney.
> StellaK


Stella, you are in my prayers. I am so sorry to hear you lost a child. That is so difficult to deal with at any time, but to be accused by your sister of causing it, and after all these years, is unbelievable! Sending you hugs to go with the prayers.

Is there someone who can keep us updated on you when you are not up to visiting with us?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Sam says: "I feel so bad when I correct hickory about her licking  she looks at me with those soulful eyes I know she is saying what did I do? I am going into the pet store this week and see what they have for ear mites and see if that will also help."
> 
> Where is Hickory licking, is it her paws or ears? Is she a cat or a dog? If it's ear mites you'd see the black droppings. Are you able to see those?


Sugar and Spice's Mom, I don't think I have seen you here at the tea party before. Welcome from Ohio! I hope you will join us often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: "Burst balloon syndrome"... I like that.
> 
> I am being good to myself.... I have even said no to DD two days in a row for babysitting. Mind you I love having her, but I have other things I need to catch up on, including just lying on the couch now and then.
> 
> ...


I'm in on the (((((((((GROUP HUG)))))))))!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone!!! :-D
> 
> Happy Anniversary Darowil/Margaret. Hope it is a wonderful day and celebration for you. When you have a good spouse, every day is a celebration, but it is so nice to set aside a day each year to take the time just for the two of you with those you love near you.
> 
> ...


Hi! Daralene! I have a suspicion I am going to have to go piscatarian or is that pescatarian? like PurpleFi. with the overlay of cutting back on gluten sources- the amount of pain has just been too much, and if diet will do it, it is worth trying. I don't think I could manage dairy free as well, though. I see that blue cheese is out- bummer. Love the stuff- which might well indicate allergy.
Are you completely recovered from your exertions of last week?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello dear friends, it's been a while and so much has happened in the last couple of weeks that I won't be able to comment on everything. Thanks to Kate and Julie for this week's summaries and to Margaret as well for your huge contribution as these summaries are really a godsend to someone like me.
> 
> So where to begin? I want to send my condolences to those who have lost loved ones in the last couple of weeks. I hope the farewells were not too difficult and that the sadness is helped by good memories. Hugs to all of you.
> 
> ...


Nicho, congratulations on the retirement. What thoughtful gifts! The yarn and pendant sound beautiful. Hope you are feeling much better by now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, happy Anniversary. Sorry about all your terrible news, just shows that horrid disease shows no mercy regardless of age.
> 
> Julie, glad things are going well with the new landlord.
> 
> ...


It was such a delight to see him in person, again. I could easily have a crush on him, but I am very careful about such matters- two timing is not a good place to be. And despite all that has happened I do love my husband.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Have just checked "Google Maps" and they are staying approx a 7 hr drive to Defiance, Ohio. That's pretty good, but I would still allow much longer than that.
> Shall now take a few hours here and there checking out around the area of Defiance to see if it would be a possibility for me.
> So far have nothing planned for Aug 12 - 20th, so I could spend a few days at KAP and meet lots of you and have lots of fun of course.
> I'm excited, still have to check with a friend of mine to see if he would come with me as I don't fancy driving all that way by myself.
> Have my fingers crossed.........


Crossing mine too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Back again,
> Was able to get caught up here while working on my socks and doing laundry. Did get a mani/pedi done up in Sayre. Had then cut my nails short and used a mint green on the fingers and a grass green on my toes. Very reasonable. They even do waxing, massages and facials. Thought about a facial but didn't want to leave Lila too long. Got in the 50's up here this afternoon. Need to pick up the load tomorrow at 8 going to Middlefield , OH.
> 
> Betty, great start on your socks. Started a pair with the same yarn, pulling from the outside and inside. Didn't like the way one of them looked to frogged it and got a different skein out to work two at a time. Have an inch to go before the heel. Am using size 1 that i bought at The Nook last week. They are Knitters Pride Nova Platina and are working out well. No drag at the join.
> ...


Kathy, good to hear from you again. Do you maybe have too many windows running in the background on the tablet? That will drain the battery in a hurry. I go for a massage this afternoon. It sure will feel good! Enjoy your visit with your family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Count me in too. I am coming down with a cold so will be off to bed soon. Take care all.


Hope the cold is short lived! Feel better soon.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope the cold is short lived! Feel better soon.


I am much better now, but am waiting to see if I can get a prescription faxed through for some cream for my hands. What a performance to say the least. 
Julie, remember that dietary changes, like everything else, don't always work for everyone with RA. Sometimes medication is the answer, even if it is not very effective always. Have you got good help from your Doctor?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> If Betty is stupid for not knowing about using reply to post photos so am I. I have been using the Quick reply at the bottom and then need to post the photos one at a time.


I have been using the quote reply. I can upload 3 at a time that way, even if I have to go to the top and delete a reply.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I can't thank all of you enough for your encouraging words and good wishes. I have realized that you have to be truly mentally ill to bring up someone's deceased child in a derogatory way. I want her to be no part of my life.
> I am taking Elliquis as an anticoagulent. I am also taking 100 mgm of Metoprolol to slow my heartbeat. I had to have my aortic valve replaced a few years ago so the heart was already a concern.
> My grandson was here today and he changed my closet from winter to summer clothes, did laundry, and deep cleaning. He is 17 and he is earning money for prom. His name was in our newspaper this past week as one of the top three high school football players in our state. He has no problem helping his grammy with housework though.
> I am rich with my grandchildren and with friends both here and in my hometown. Thank you again for the encouragement. Stellak


It sounds like your DGS is a wonderful young man!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well suppose I can't put it off any longer here is picture of hat and then together with the booties booties I made last year . They are much prettier than in the pictures . The checked ribbon was the only ribbon I had at the moment going to change it to a thinner pink one
> Sonja


Sonja, those are absolutely gorgeous! You do such beautiful work.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> If I ever mention thinking about doing another cross stitch somebody shoot me! :lol: I've finished one for new DGD to come (except for date & name, etc) and have almost finished one for my niece's expected baby. This second one has been driving me nuts & I really think my eyesight is not good enough now....no more cross stitch for me! :shock:


Kate those are beautiful! Perhaps you could use a magnifier to help see the stitches.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I bought lamb for last Sundays lunch then felt awful when I was eating it as I had been out with the dog that morning and saw all the baby lambs playing in the fields .
> Sonja


I love lamb, but I know what you mean! I remember when the boys were small, the playgroup leader saying to us mums that she would have to hurry and get the farm visit organised " before the lambs are in the freezer!"


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I am much better now, but am waiting to see if I can get a prescription faxed through for some cream for my hands. What a performance to say the least.
> Julie, remember that dietary changes, like everything else, don't always work for everyone with RA. Sometimes medication is the answer, even if it is not very effective always. Have you got good help from your Doctor?


I need to make another appointment! Flyty1n was saying that sometimes steroids can help. Obviously a matter of the doctor's decision!

Edit: so glad you are feeling better!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Rain didn't come to anything here. Ate inside. Had a nice time just the 6 of us.
> Though just before we left for Vicky's we found out that my SILs partner has Pancreatic Cancer; with treatment he has 1-2 years left. He is going to try treatment but Pancreatic cancer has a very poor outcome.
> The found out that the husband of one of Vicky's school friends from our London days has a very aggressive brain tumour whose prognosis seems really bad as well. And the 6 week old son of a lady she was in Hungary with has a brain tumour- looks like years of treatment but too early yet to know the long term prognosis for this little boy.
> A reminder of how short life can be. A 6 week old baby, the father of two kids 3 and 18months and one older man who would only be in his low 60s.
> At least my MIL had had plenty of years and was welll ready to go.


Sometimes it just doesn't seem fair.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hallelujah - God is good. Left the office in tears of joy. It is NOT cancer. :thumbup: I am being sent to a neurologist though. Doctor is puzzled as to why the headaches.
> 
> Thank you, all of you. My heart bursts with love for my ktp family for all your support and prayers.
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


So very happy for you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam asked to see the shrug I have been working on, when I finished it- I have just today finished the gloves that will go with it, and darned in all the ends.


Beautiful, Julie!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Carol Korblick said:


> :-D first time to reply to any post God is good happy your results are in and good


Welcome to the TP Carol! Hope you visit us often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Was only in Middlefield long enough to grab lunch and think about a nap. They called me to pick a load up in Cleveland at 5:00 to take to Marion, OH.
> 
> Hopefully will get back there one day to have coffee/tea with you. Do I have your information to get in touch with you?
> 
> Kathy


Kathy, do you know there is a yarn shop in Marion? Will have to think about the name of it. It is in the building that has lots of shops in it, Charleston Place I think is the name of the building. It is up stairs. Very nice.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~DH has been struggling with a cold these past few days. He is most unhappy. He normally doesn't last more than a day or 2 with a cold, but this has been going on for 4 days now......and he is trying to share it now. I'm starting to get stuffy....arrggghhh!!! :thumbdown:


1 T. honey mixed with 1/4 t. cinnamon. Mix it well!!! 3 x daily for 3 days.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 50. I need to get off of here and get showered and head out. I need to stop and get license plates and have a massage at 1. I am so looking forward to it!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope it is better news than you think.


Thanks Tami. It turned out to be nothing at all, in fact I'm wondering why he ever phoned me after all these years. He is becoming quite vague and forgetful and I wonder if he ever realised what he was doing! I'm pretty sure the present Mrs wasn't around!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> To be able to say thank you, and also goodbye or farewell makes such a difference- mind you the last time I heard a count we had 57 languages being spoken in this locale!


How would you ever know which of the languages to use?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You really do do the prayer warrior, June! Thanks!


The only thing I can do to make a difference!!
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Had minor surgery this morning. Had a cyst removed from my right temple. The freezing affected my eye lid as well and I had no peripheral vision on that side, so after I came home, I could not go into work. Cysts are usually not a big thing, but the surgery was still a shock to my system. I was so weak and then took 2 x-strength tylenol as told and was out for the afternoon.
> 
> I was told it would ache a little but the darn thing throbs. Off to bed with more tylenol. Things will be much better after a good night's sleep.
> 
> Prayers for those who need them.


Hope the pain goes away soon.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At least it won't be the chronic situation that my brother has had (twenty odd years worth)- leading to the adrenalin poisoning- Alastair, BTW, has been pronounced fit again, has his drivers licence back- so his eyesight must have improved drastically- he mostly had peripheral vision only when things were really bad.


Thanks you for the update on Alastair. I've been meaning to ask how he was and with CRAFT, I never remembered.
That's great news...he's been through so much!
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Rain didn't come to anything here. Ate inside. Had a nice time just the 6 of us.
> Though just before we left for Vicky's we found out that my SILs partner has Pancreatic Cancer; with treatment he has 1-2 years left. He is going to try treatment but Pancreatic cancer has a very poor outcome.
> The found out that the husband of one of Vicky's school friends from our London days has a very aggressive brain tumour whose prognosis seems really bad as well. And the 6 week old son of a lady she was in Hungary with has a brain tumour- looks like years of treatment but too early yet to know the long term prognosis for this little boy.
> A reminder of how short life can be. A 6 week old baby, the father of two kids 3 and 18months and one older man who would only be in his low 60s.
> At least my MIL had had plenty of years and was welll ready to go.


What sad news! Prayers going to all .


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have been using the quote reply. I can upload 3 at a time that way, even if I have to go to the top and delete a reply.


If you use the REPLY, you can still post 3 attachments and don't have to delete anything.
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *BTW I just had a PM from Agnescr*- she will be going to Dundee to a hospital there where they may do an operation on her eye, which the team at Dunfermline are unhappy about because it is not clearing. /quote]
> 
> How awful for her. Sure hope that they will be able to help her either by an operation or medication.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Caught up and sending good thoughts to all. Thanks for the update on Agnes--will send extra energy her way!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks you for the update on Alastair. I've been meaning to ask how he was and with CRAFT, I never remembered.
> That's great news...he's been through so much!
> Junek


Could never figure out was CRAFT meant! Finally, it dawned on me. Duh!!!!

Mel, such good news!!! I'm very happy for you! Now I hope you can get some relief for those headaches. I wonder how much stress has had to do with them. You've certainly had a lot in your life lately waiting for this appointment. Good you will be checking with a nuerologist.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Sonja, those are absolutely gorgeous! You do such beautiful work.


Thank you very much Tammi


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> If I ever mention thinking about doing another cross stitch somebody shoot me! :lol: I've finished one for new DGD to come (except for date & name, etc) and have almost finished one for my niece's expected baby. This second one has been driving me nuts & I really think my eyesight is not good enough now....no more cross stitch for me! :shock:


Those are so cute, Kate, I wish I had the patience to work on cross stitch, I try and try, but I have yet to finish one. I do have several, and I do mean several, started however. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful, Julie!


Thanks, Tami!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The only thing I can do to make a difference!!
> Junek


It's no small thing either, let me tell you. It's greatly appreciated, David says that it's due to Aunt Shirley's and you all's prayers that he has been as safe as he has been out there on the road, so they definitely don't go unnoticed, even by my antisocial hubby. lol He's not really anti social, just extremely shy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> How would you ever know which of the languages to use?


For most I don't even try, but sometimes I ask direct, depends entirely on dress with many, which can be easy- we have large numbers of Sikhs and Muslims.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The only thing I can do to make a difference!!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks you for the update on Alastair. I've been meaning to ask how he was and with CRAFT, I never remembered.
> That's great news...he's been through so much!
> Junek


And his attitude has remained so positive! Thanks June!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

It is so beautiful outside. I am sitting at the picnic table out back of the apartment. All the windows are open and the house are open and the house is clean. Might make some Chocolate chip cookies for when Gage gets home.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are so cute, Kate, I wish I had the patience to work on cross stitch, I try and try, but I have yet to finish one. I do have several, and I do mean several, started however. lol


Kate, I started with bookmarks; they're small and you can finish them quite quickly. I've done them for small birthday gifts with the flower of the birth month. Some places, like Nordic Needle (mail order place in Fargo, ND) even has them already cut with edges finished, at least they used to, haven't checked for a while.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Feeling much better today - no throbbing pain. Getting ready for work. Thanks for the prayers - they really work.
> 
> Darowil - Happy Anniversary.
> 
> ...


5 days off sounds good. Glad the throbbing has settled- I guess it is still uncomfortable but shouldn't be too bad from now on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At least it won't be the chronic situation that my brother has had (twenty odd years worth)- leading to the adrenalin poisoning- Alastair, BTW, has been pronounced fit again, has his drivers licence back- so his eyesight must have improved drastically- he mostly had peripheral vision only when things were really bad.


Thats wonderful news to be well enough to be allowed to drive again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't think I was on KP when it was down for a week. I would be so lost! What would we all do without each other? :shock:
> 
> Yes, we had a charger in the truck, but I had been taking photos with it, as I had forgotten the camera, and trying to check in here and on face book before I had posted. It went on the charger about an hour later, on the way back to our hotel.


You were on KP- but it may not yet have become an important part of your life! (I remember it well and you joined about a month before me).


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Watching this.....One of my favorite actors. RIP Robin Williams.

Going to work on my longies.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's no small thing either, let me tell you. It's greatly appreciated, David says that it's due to Aunt Shirley's and you all's prayers that he has been as safe as he has been out there on the road, so they definitely don't go unnoticed, even by my antisocial hubby. lol He's not really anti social, just extremely shy.


And I will continue to keep him in my prayers as well as Kathy, Joy's son-in-law, Daralene's niece and her DH, and her nephew since they're all out on the roads in all kinds of weather. There's just too much danger not to pray for their traveling safety.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Watching this.....One of my favorite actors. RIP Robin Williams.
> 
> Going to work on my longies.


One of my favorites, too! Had some great actors...Julie Roberts and Dustin Hoffman as well as Robin Williams! And one of my eternal favorites, Maggie Smith!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats wonderful news to be well enough to be allowed to drive again.


It is isn't it- they are off on Tuesday for 10 days in Tasmania.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Pacer! I've said it before- I don't post my disasters (and htey do happen!)


I get learning opportunities also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same here....Agnes you are in my prayers.


Sorlenna said:


> Caught up and sending good thoughts to all. Thanks for the update on Agnes--will send extra energy her way!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those of you with RA that have taken or currently take methotrexelate (sp?) did it bother your stomach? It at first upsiet mine a little but since doc increased the dosage I am so sick for about 2 days affter the day I take it I feel like crap. I always take it with my largest meal per directions but the day after taking it I am so nauceous and stomach hurts I pretty much try to sleep the day away to deal with it. Any suggestions helpful. Feeling like poop!

Thought of you today Dawn...we are having to get a new roof. Wind damage has taken a toll on our roof. Had contractor out here today and insurance adjustor will be coming Friday morning at 11 to evaluate. Contractor is well recommended and will do the work for whatever the insurance allows. May even be able to avoid the deductable which fortuantely is only $500. Considering that 20 years ago the roof cost us 8K getting it done for $500 is excellent.

Tomorrow I go to dentist to get started on another crown. Hope stomach has settle by then. 

So neat, sitting hear listening to DD playing her guitar in her bedroom. She is inbetween classes right now. Next class is at 7 p.m. Plan on fixing salmon filets for supper along with salad and scalloped potatoes. 
DH won't be home until around 6. Also tomorrow he and his friend are suppose to do a yard day here but it is suppose to be a 70% chance of rain so it may likely be postponed until Friday. 

Sending prayers and healing vibes to those in need.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh, I hope you can come! It would be wonderful to meet you in person. Pacer has so much patience with everyone she teaches! I need to try making another box to see if I can still do it. I still have my instructions in my folder.


I get paper at Michael's craft store and Barnes and Noble bookstore. Those are my two primary resources. I have had paper from Japan as well. That was a treat for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I get learning opportunities also.


What a good way of putting it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you are going to dye easter eggs you might try this. --- sam

How To Dye Easter Eggs with Onion Skins

<
Makes one dozen eggs

What You Need

Ingredients

Onion skins from about 12 onions (mostly red, although some yellow is fine)
4 1/2 cups water
3 tablespoons white vinegar
Olive oil or other edible oil
12 large hard-boiled eggs (white, brown, or a mix)

Equipment

3-quart saucepan
2-quart measuring cup or mixing bowl
Wooden spoon
Slotted spoon
Paper towel

Instructions

Boil onion skins: In a medium (3-quart) stainless steel saucepan, combine the onion skins, water, and vinegar. Use a spoon to stir all the onion skins into the water. Bring up to a boil.

Simmer: Turn heat down to low and simmer, covered, for at least 30 minutes.

Strain: Strain the mixture into a non-reactive measuring cup or bowl, and allow to cool. It doesnt have to be cold, just below 160ºF or so, so you dont keep cooking the eggs.

Transfer eggs: Use a slotted spoon to gently transfer the eggs to the measuring cup. Nudge them into place so the liquid is covering all of the eggs, topping off with a little bit of water if necessary.

Soak the eggs: Let the eggs soak in the dye for at least 30 minutes, or up to one hour. The longer they soak, the darker they will be.

Remove and dry: Remove the eggs from the dye with the slotted spoon and allow to cool on a wire rack.

Polish with olive oil: When the eggs are dry and cool enough to handle, use a few drops of olive oil and a paper towel to polish them up. Keep the eggs refrigerated until ready to eat, up to one week.

Notes

Yellow onion skins will dye the eggs a light tan, while red onion skins will yield a richer brown color. A mix of onions, as well as a selection of white and brown eggs will give you a pretty, varied palette of shades.

For a more intricate, involved project, use parsley leaves and stockings to make Huevos Haminados, or go full-on Martha and tie the eggs into cheesecloth and onion skin bundles for a pretty pattern.

www.thekitchn.com/how-to-dye-easter-eggs-with-onion-skins-holiday-projects-from-the-kitchn

How To Make Vibrant, Naturally Dyed Easter Eggs

Keep in mind the effect of the dyes varies depending on how concentrated the dye is, what color egg you use, and how long the eggs are immersed in the dye. I used half a purple cabbage, shredded, to dye four eggs. Err on the side of more material rather than less when creating your dye. Here's a handy guide to follow:

Naturally-Dyed Easter Eggs

Per cup of water use:

1 cup chopped purple cabbage  makes blue on white eggs, green on brown eggs

1 cup red onion skins  makes lavender or red eggs

1 cup yellow onion skins  makes orange on white eggs, rusty red on brown eggs

1 cup shredded beets  makes pink on white eggs, maroon on brown eggs

2 tablespoons ground turmeric  makes yellow eggs

1 bag Red Zinger tea  makes lavender eggs

→ Add 1 tablespoon white vinegar to every cup of strained dye liquid

→ For every dozen eggs, plan on using at least 4 cups of dye liquid

How to Make Naturally-Dyed Easter Eggs

Makes 1 dozen eggs

1 dozen hard-cooked eggs, room temperature, or white and brown eggs, preferably not super-fresh

4 cups dye liquid made from any of the following:

1 cup chopped purple cabbage per cup of water  makes blue on white eggs, green on brown eggs

1 cup red onion skins per cup of water  makes lavender or red eggs

1 cup yellow onion skins per cup of water makes orange on white eggs, rusty red on brown eggs

1 cup shredded beets per cup of water makes pink on white eggs, maroon on brown eggs

2 tablespoons ground turmeric per cup of water  makes yellow eggs

1 bag Red Zinger tea per cup of water makes lavender eggs

1 tablespoon white vinegar per cup of strained dye liquid

Neutral oil, such as vegetable or grapeseed

Pour the amount of water you need for the dye you're making into a saucepan  you can make 4 separate batches of different colors or 1 large batch of a single color; follow the ratios given above for each ingredient to make more or less dye.

Add the dye matter (purple cabbage, onion skins, etc.) and bring the water to a boil. Turn the heat down to low and simmer, covered, for 15 to 30 minutes. The dye is ready when it reaches a hue a few shades darker than you want for your egg. Drip a little dye onto a white dish to check the color. When the dye is as dark as you like, remove the pan from the heat and let the dye cool to room temperature. (I put the pot on my fire escape and it cooled off in about 20 minutes.)

Pour the cooled dye through a fine-mesh strainer into another saucepan (or into a bowl then back into the original pan if that's all you have). Stir the vinegar into the dye  use 1 tablespoon of vinegar per cup of strained liquid.

Arrange the room-temperature eggs in single layer in a baking dish or other container and carefully pour the cooled dye over them. Make sure the eggs are completely submerged.

Transfer the eggs in the dye to the refrigerator and chill until the desired color is reached. Carefully dry the eggs, and then massage in a little oil to each one. Polish with a paper towel. Store the eggs in the refrigerator until it is time to eat (or hide) them.

Recipe Notes: You can also start with raw eggs and cook them in the dye bath as described in this post on Onion-Skin Eggs. I found that with dyes like the Zinger tea and beets, the color was more concentrated with the refrigerator method. Of course, this method requires clearing out some space in the refrigerator.

www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-vibrant-naturally-dyed-easter-eggs-holiday-projects-from-the-kitchn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 13 march '15" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-325432-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-329281-1.html

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 6 march '15" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324021-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-329282-1.html


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At least it won't be the chronic situation that my brother has had (twenty odd years worth)- leading to the adrenalin poisoning- Alastair, BTW, has been pronounced fit again, has his drivers licence back- so his eyesight must have improved drastically- he mostly had peripheral vision only when things were really bad.


So glad to hear that Alastair is so much better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Anniversary, Darowil.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I finally brought home my book for making Origami boxes. It is "Origami Boxes for gifts, treasures & Trifles" and is written by Alexandra Dirk. I made Bottom 3 and Top 4. I hope this helps those of you who were wondering. If not, PM me.

Even though I do not have to work tomorrow, I am very tired and will probably go to bed very soon. Matthew has a dental appointment tomorrow so I will be busy for a while.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> So glad to hear that Alastair is so much better.


Thanks, Liz!


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Gwen - Yes, I have taken that drug, for 2 years. My doctor at the time suggested "Tums" or "Pepto...", think "Maalox" also might help. Nausea is a terrible feeling, hope you find some comfort. What does your doctor suggest? There is also several anti-nausea medications, perhaps your doctor will suggest one. Do hope you begin to feel better soon...VA Sharon


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage and I watched Hook and then he picked The Country Bears. I worked on my longies for Noah and I played with the size and colors a bit. Should have the one leg done tonight and able to start the other leg tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What I have been doing this afternoon- our clever Norma designed her own shawl, which she has been teaching us on the Lace party, this last two weeks. I have been alarmed at the idea of working lace from a chart- but I have just managed to complete chart 1 without writing out the instructions. Time for some lunch at 2 o'clock, and a nap I think.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have been doing this afternoon- our clever Norma designed her own shawl, which she has been teaching us on the Lace party, this last two weeks. I have been alarmed at the idea of working lace from a chart- but I have just managed to complete chart 1 without writing out the instructions. Time for some lunch at 2 o'clock, and a nap I think.


You are doing well with that , Julie. Pretty colour too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage and I watched Hook and then he picked The Country Bears. I worked on my longies for Noah and I played with the size and colors a bit. Should have the one leg done tonight and able to start the other leg tomorrow.


I like those longies, Melody!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

martina said:


> You are doing well with that , Julie. Pretty colour too.


Ditto from me , Julie! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is isn't it- they are off on Tuesday for 10 days in Tasmania.


Wow. Making the most of his better health


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

martina said:


> You are doing well with that , Julie. Pretty colour too.


Oh, yes, would so agree with this, Julie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have been doing this afternoon- our clever Norma designed her own shawl, which she has been teaching us on the Lace party, this last two weeks. I have been alarmed at the idea of working lace from a chart- but I have just managed to complete chart 1 without writing out the instructions. Time for some lunch at 2 o'clock, and a nap I think.


Well done Julie- charts are a useful skill. Once you get used to them they are really helpfull for keeping your place (if you keep the rows you have done uncovered you can see what should be under the sttiches you doing thus making it much easier to pick up if you are going wrong). Having said that I will admit that often I do use the written if have a choice as that is what I have used most of my knitting life.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Rain didn't come to anything here. Ate inside. Had a nice time just the 6 of us.
> Though just before we left for Vicky's we found out that my SILs partner has Pancreatic Cancer; with treatment he has 1-2 years left. He is going to try treatment but Pancreatic cancer has a very poor outcome.
> The found out that the husband of one of Vicky's school friends from our London days has a very aggressive brain tumour whose prognosis seems really bad as well. And the 6 week old son of a lady she was in Hungary with has a brain tumour- looks like years of treatment but too early yet to know the long term prognosis for this little boy.
> A reminder of how short life can be. A 6 week old baby, the father of two kids 3 and 18months and one older man who would only be in his low 60s.
> At least my MIL had had plenty of years and was welll ready to go.


So glad your anniversary was nice but little can prepare us for bad news like you have had for 3 different people of such varying ages. Heartbreaking and reminds us of the fragility of life. Sad for the wee ones who know only suffering and pain during their short lives. Have been thinking about that lately as I was remembering my days in the Neonatal ICU.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, So glad to hear your DB is doing so much better. Sounds like he is now able to have some more quality days. That is so wonderful. I'm sure he will appreciate every moment.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you VA Sharon. I am going to get in touch with him hopefull tomorrow at the latest Friday. I know I need to clear any other meds through him so need to do that.


vabchnonnie said:


> Gwen - Yes, I have taken that drug, for 2 years. My doctor at the time suggested "Tums" or "Pepto...", think "Maalox" also might help. Nausea is a terrible feeling, hope you find some comfort. What does your doctor suggest? There is also several anti-nausea medications, perhaps your doctor will suggest one. Do hope you begin to feel better soon...VA Sharon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Girl you are just too good and too fast! I am so impressed with your skills. Wish you could find a way to come to the knitapalooza in August.


gagesmom said:


> Gage and I watched Hook and then he picked The Country Bears. I worked on my longies for Noah and I played with the size and colors a bit. Should have the one leg done tonight and able to start the other leg tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie I love this. You are such a talented woman.


Lurker 2 said:


> What I have been doing this afternoon- our clever Norma designed her own shawl, which she has been teaching us on the Lace party, this last two weeks. I have been alarmed at the idea of working lace from a chart- but I have just managed to complete chart 1 without writing out the instructions. Time for some lunch at 2 o'clock, and a nap I think.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those of you with RA that have taken or currently take methotrexelate (sp?) did it bother your stomach? It at first upsiet mine a little but since doc increased the dosage I am so sick for about 2 days affter the day I take it I feel like crap. I always take it with my largest meal per directions but the day after taking it I am so nauceous and stomach hurts I pretty much try to sleep the day away to deal with it. Any suggestions helpful. Feeling like poop!
> 
> Thought of you today Dawn...we are having to get a new roof. Wind damage has taken a toll on our roof. Had contractor out here today and insurance adjustor will be coming Friday morning at 11 to evaluate. Contractor is well recommended and will do the work for whatever the insurance allows. May even be able to avoid the deductable which fortuantely is only $500. Considering that 20 years ago the roof cost us 8K getting it done for $500 is excellent.
> 
> ...


Gwen, I never took that medication, but hope someone else has so they can help you. If you call the doctor he might reduce the dosage some and see if there is a balance between the pain and lowering it a little. I did take that one where people died of heart problems and haven't taken any since that. Hope you can get feeling better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, glad Alastair doing so well. Good job on lace. As to cost of diet I eat 3-4 ounces meat at dinner, 2 eggs for breakfast, salad with feta cheese for lunch so not too costly. And I'm not getting bread, pretzel, chocolate cravings.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is what I thought but son looks as if he is staying calm so I'm trying to although you wouldn't have thought that this morning . I had a really good tantrum with the whole universe . Sometimes I really wish I could be a real woe is me sort of person , but I can't I have this little voice in my head that tells me there is always someone worse off than me . So I have calmed down again . Didn't even blink an eyelid when after waiting at the hospital with my husband for nearly 2 hours they had to cancel his tests . He was all prepped as well . Gown on and cannula in . Some special pump they were going to use broke . So now have to maybe go back Thursday
> Sonja


So sorry your DH has to wait for his tests due to broken machinery! Still keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marking my spot. Good night everyone! Keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> You are doing well with that , Julie. Pretty colour too.


Thank you, Martina! I like that pale lavender.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me , Julie! :thumbup:


Thanks, Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wow. Making the most of his better health


There are very few parts of the globe they have not been to now- not sure if they have been to China- but I know Alexander, my older/younger brother has spent quite a bit of time off the beaten track there, while looking out for glove knitting machines. He is not impressed with their safety standards.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well done Julie- charts are a useful skill. Once you get used to them they are really helpfull for keeping your place (if you keep the rows you have done uncovered you can see what should be under the sttiches you doing thus making it much easier to pick up if you are going wrong). Having said that I will admit that often I do use the written if have a choice as that is what I have used most of my knitting life.


Thank you Margaret! I did have a major quandary when the instruction was CDD, and I had nothing to tell me how! I am so used to written instructions spelling things out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, So glad to hear your DB is doing so much better. Sounds like he is now able to have some more quality days. That is so wonderful. I'm sure he will appreciate every moment.


I am sure he does!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie I love this. You are such a talented woman.


I would not really claim much yet for my interpretation of lace charts- but at lest I have made a start!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those of you with RA that have taken or currently take methotrexelate (sp?) did it bother your stomach? It at first upsiet mine a little but since doc increased the dosage I am so sick for about 2 days affter the day I take it I feel like crap. I always take it with my largest meal per directions but the day after taking it I am so nauceous and stomach hurts I pretty much try to sleep the day away to deal with it. Any suggestions helpful. Feeling like poop!
> 
> I am so sorry to hear this. When I was taking methotrexate, I did it by injection once a week, no big deal to give myself, so had no stomach or other problems. I also took a drug, which name I can't remember, that was originally used for malaria, but which, in combo with methotrexate, worked well for me for about 1 year. Then, when that failed, I was placed on one Arava (leflunimide) pill a day and since have had few symptoms and am mostly pain free. Perhaps you need to go with the injectable methotrexate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad Alastair doing so well. Good job on lace. As to cost of diet I eat 3-4 ounces meat at dinner, 2 eggs for breakfast, salad with feta cheese for lunch so not too costly. And I'm not getting bread, pretzel, chocolate cravings.


 :thumbup: and thanks. I am afraid on my budget even a few ounces of meat is not possible, I am going to have to cut out my ersatz coffee- so I guess it will be herbal teas.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, your shawl is going to be pretty.
Thanks for the update on Agnes, I sure hope they can help her, vision problems are so scary
Good to hear Alistair is doing better after being so sick.

Melody, the lobbies are looking cute.

Gwen, I hope you can find something to help with the nausea, not good to have to choose pain or nausea!

We had a very long day, about 8 hrs driving there & back, terrible wind & snow most of the way. Only about the last 50 miles home was it cold enough for the snow to start accumulating on the highway before that it was pretty much melting as it came. 
It was a really lovely funeral(if there can be such a thing), his 2 sons gave a speech about adventures with there dad that ade people laugh, his best friend since grade 1 gave the eulogy, even telling us that the night Gary proposed to his wife he was so excited she said yes that he crawled through his friends bedroom window at 2 am to tell him she had accepted, they talked & eventually he fell asleep so he spent that night sleeping with Garylol, had the whole community center laughing. Gary was a great lover of music & entertained all over the community & at family events so there was lots of beautiful music. It was really nice to see relatives but really wish it had been a happier occasion. The family seem to be doing well with the opinion that if he couldn't get better it was time.

I'm afraid what it will look like outside in the morning we had about 4 inches of new snow when we got home & the wind sounds like the roof is coming off. We had winds over 90km/55miles/hr all day .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: and thanks. I am afraid on my budget even a few ounces of meat is not possible, I am going to have to cut out my ersatz coffee- so I guess it will be herbal teas.


Can you not drink real coffee or is it very expensive there?


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage and I watched Hook and then he picked The Country Bears. I worked on my longies for Noah and I played with the size and colors a bit. Should have the one leg done tonight and able to start the other leg tomorrow.


Looking Good - are you doing the duplicate stitch yet?


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, your shawl is going to be pretty.
> Thanks for the update on Agnes, I sure hope they can help her, vision problems are so scary
> Good to hear Alistair is doing better after being so sick.
> 
> ...


Bonnie, I completely understand what you mean about a lovely funeral. I know it's a bittersweet experience, but I'm sure the family and friends will treasure the shared memories, laughs and music. It's good to know he was so well loved; may he rest in peace.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Bonnie! 
I must write back to Agnes, I think it is the day of the treatment/examination.
It is a tremendous relief- he has worked hard to get there.
It is good when you are able to celebrate life, although of course there is an edge of sadness.
I am glad you are safely home, when should you be clear of the snow?



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, your shawl is going to be pretty.
> Thanks for the update on Agnes, I sure hope they can help her, vision problems are so scary
> Good to hear Alistair is doing better after being so sick.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Can you not drink real coffee or is it very expensive there?


It is expensive- but more accurately my waterworks are much better without caffeine- plus it does make it even harder to sleep- I get really hyped up.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those of you with RA that have taken or currently take methotrexelate (sp?) did it bother your stomach? It at first upsiet mine a little but since doc increased the dosage I am so sick for about 2 days affter the day I take it I feel like crap. I always take it with my largest meal per directions but the day after taking it I am so nauceous and stomach hurts I pretty much try to sleep the day away to deal with it. Any suggestions helpful. Feeling like poop!
> 
> Thought of you today Dawn...we are having to get a new roof. Wind damage has taken a toll on our roof. Had contractor out here today and insurance adjustor will be coming Friday morning at 11 to evaluate. Contractor is well recommended and will do the work for whatever the insurance allows. May even be able to avoid the deductable which fortuantely is only $500. Considering that 20 years ago the roof cost us 8K getting it done for $500 is excellent.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear the Methotrexate is making you feel so sick. I will ask a rheumatologist friend when I next see her, though I don't see her too often these days. Hopefully someone else on KTP might come up with something before then. Could our doctor suggest some anti emetic?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I finally brought home my book for making Origami boxes. It is "Origami Boxes for gifts, treasures & Trifles" and is written by Alexandra Dirk. I made Bottom 3 and Top 4. I hope this helps those of you who were wondering. If not, PM me.
> 
> Even though I do not have to work tomorrow, I am very tired and will probably go to bed very soon. Matthew has a dental appointment tomorrow so I will be busy for a while.


Thanks for that Mary. I have made a note of the book. Maybe I can get it after Easter and try my hand at origami. Will post my efforts if there is anything to see!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all.

Hope everyone is fine and all is well. Well, settling into new home, have a private sitting area set up so get a little peace and privacy. 

Although, anybody willing to adopt a child, the 12 year old just loves pushing her sister's buttons and then argues with the adults when you try to get through her skull that her actions are unacceptable. Current issue is as a result of all 5 girls helping themselves to anything they want in the house, even stuff that is not theirs. Ready to enforce tougher rules where they do not enter any bedroom other than their own. I am trying not to be too strict, as I do not want to be perceived as trying to be their mother. Hard role for me, but sometimes I wish their father had not died and put us into these roles.

DM has seemingly allowed depression to overwhelm her at times. This is making dealing with her very hard, last night the girls had a school dance, fancy dress at that. They chose to go as Indian Princesses. When doing the sari's, I was constantly being told I didn't know what I was doing, even before I had finished pinning one into place. Then wonders why I walked away and left her to do it.

this move has been the hardest one we have undertaken, giving up so much room, not being able to organise stuff due to a lack of space and so on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That does not sound too good Heather- I have the same problem of too little space.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Rain didn't come to anything here. Ate inside. Had a nice time just the 6 of us.
> Though just before we left for Vicky's we found out that my SILs partner has Pancreatic Cancer; with treatment he has 1-2 years left. He is going to try treatment but Pancreatic cancer has a very poor outcome.
> The found out that the husband of one of Vicky's school friends from our London days has a very aggressive brain tumour whose prognosis seems really bad as well. And the 6 week old son of a lady she was in Hungary with has a brain tumour- looks like years of treatment but too early yet to know the long term prognosis for this little boy.
> A reminder of how short life can be. A 6 week old baby, the father of two kids 3 and 18months and one older man who would only be in his low 60s.
> At least my MIL had had plenty of years and was welll ready to go.


Oh dear, very sad news there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Hope everyone is fine and all is well. Well, settling into new home, have a private sitting area set up so get a little peace and privacy.
> 
> ...


Sure sounds tough for you Heather. Sorry not at all interested in a 12 YO. I'll stick to a 13yo for now- and then enjoy our time alone again.
My niece is away for five days over Easter and then back to her parents for 2 weeks the following weekend in her school holidays.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will be thinking of you both! Does putting the heart under pressure mean something like the treadmill? They did that to me once- it was awful.
> 
> *BTW I just had a PM from Agnescr*- she will be going to Dundee to a hospital there where they may do an operation on her eye, which the team at Dunfermline are unhappy about because it is not clearing. Luckily she is able to get there on one bus, from home, and she will be taking the sox she is knitting. Also the buses run every hour so no problems catching one. She sends love to everyone. Reading has led to very bad headaches for her.


Oh poor Agnes, she has had such bad luck with her eye. I hope they can get this sorted properly for her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

now to post a few photos of Feats in Socks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Getting nowhere with the last ones so will strt again on them


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well that took a while- now to head to bed. In fact about 35 minutes to post them all!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have been doing this afternoon- our clever Norma designed her own shawl, which she has been teaching us on the Lace party, this last two weeks. I have been alarmed at the idea of working lace from a chart- but I have just managed to complete chart 1 without writing out the instructions. Time for some lunch at 2 o'clock, and a nap I think.


Very pretty! What weight yarn are you using, Julie? It looks heavier than lace weight. But I know pictures can be deceiving. I like the soft lilac/lavender color. Like so many of us, shades of purple are a favorite.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Bonnie, I completely understand what you mean about a lovely funeral. I know it's a bittersweet experience, but I'm sure the family and friends will treasure the shared memories, laughs and music. It's good to know he was so well loved; may he rest in peace.


Dear Bonnie, it sounds as if he was a wonderful person and I'm glad the family and community could get together and give such loving tributes to him!
I know you and my friends in the northern States and Canada are so tired of snow and howling winds!!
Thank goodness, our weather is warming up.
I almost hate to mention the fact that the temperature today is supposed to be 70f and 80f tomorrow. Wish I could share it with you.
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> now to post a few photos of Feats in Socks.


Great to see all your socks, they are amazing. Are they all your work?

Inspires me to start sock knitting, but I have only just finished a pair of thick socks that I wanted for keeping my feet warm when I put my feet up. Didn't like the pattern, the yarn split and they took me for ever to get finished. I got them done just in time for the warmer weather! I don't think I'll be starting on another pair any time soon! Maybe one day!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> now to post a few photos of Feats in Socks.


Great to see all your socks, they are amazing. Are they all your work?

Inspires me to start sock knitting, but I have only just finished a pair of thick socks that I wanted for keeping my feet warm when I put my feet up. Didn't like the pattern, the yarn split and they took me for ever to get finished. I got them done just in time for the warmer weather! I don't think I'll be starting on another pair any time soon! Maybe one day!

Oops!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

If I remember correctly, you've had quite a few moves and that is hard on you all. You have enough to cope with, much less take on sari making. I'm sending hugs and hope that you are able to simplify your lives. I'm glad you have a place where you can find some privacy and peace.



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Hope everyone is fine and all is well. Well, settling into new home, have a private sitting area set up so get a little peace and privacy.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> now to post a few photos of Feats in Socks.


I love seeing all the different ways to make socks - quite a feat to re-create those first ones. I personally want to try the heel out, but wonder how they will fit. What a remarkable display and such fantastic work. I love Melissa's yarns. I'm getting anxious for Stitches Show where I can see and feel all the yarn goodies. I didn't see anything at the WEBS sale that I needed -- more will be on sale in May.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 72. Too tired at 11pm to keep reading. Take care everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well that took a while- now to head to bed. In fact about 35 minutes to post them all!


But, I'm so glad that you did...they are amazing. Looks like you're getting quite a turn out and I hope that some of these people will join knitting groups.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

The socks are marvelous-- so enjoyed seeing them and have been on the facebook site several times. This was such fun. I hope I can remember to tell my friend who does lots of socks about this.

Busy bee, sorry the girls are still giving problems and that YOU have to deal with them. Most times I REALLY like living alone. 

And I can relate to the lack of room.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are definitely FEATS in socks! What a delightful collection. You are so sweet to share this exhibit with us. Amazing designs, amazing colors, amazing stitching. WOW!


darowil said:


> Well that took a while- now to head to bed. In fact about 35 minutes to post them all!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Heather I thought about trading you my 10 yr old but I think I will keep him. Lol.

Margaret I am looking at your socks and loving them. They are great. I really need to get up the courage to try socks.

Just past 8:30am and Greg and Gage are off. Deuce and I are curled up under the covers. Looks like another beautiful day out. Will likely work on the other leg of longies. Check in later on.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Learned some good news yesterday. My nephew will not have to deploy to Africa to guard/assist the medical workers dispensing the ebola vaccine. The process is going so well, that the current military team there will stay for a couple more months and then turn the detail over to the local authorities. Thanks to all who offered up prayers on his behalf...he'll be spending Easter with his family.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Learned some good news yesterday. My nephew will not have to deploy to Africa to guard/assist the medical workers dispensing the ebola vaccine. The process is going so well, that the current military team there will stay for a couple more months and then turn the detail over to the local authorities. Thanks to all who offered up prayers on his behalf...he'll be spending Easter with his family.


That's really good news. What a relief for all the family!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Learned some good news yesterday. My nephew will not have to deploy to Africa to guard/assist the medical workers dispensing the ebola vaccine. The process is going so well, that the current military team there will stay for a couple more months and then turn the detail over to the local authorities. Thanks to all who offered up prayers on his behalf...he'll be spending Easter with his family.


That's wonderful news. And now we can offer prayers of thanksgiving!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That's wonderful news. And now we can offer prayers of thanksgiving!


Absolutely!!! Prayers being sent up.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> now to post a few photos of Feats in Socks.


All are beautiful Darowil. The yarn looks so yummy.

Peggy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks to God for that blessing, Jeanette.

Well, the sun is shining; the sky is bright blue; and we are predicted to have temps near 70F today. This combination has been a long time coming.

I am still knitting away on the blanket/shawl (it all depends on time and how much yarn I actually have) for the Relay for Life event in May. The short-sleeve sweater will not take much to work the few seams to put it together and I will donate that also.

Susan's participants continue to come rapidly from referrals from individuals and they come out of heart-wrenching circumstances. A young man called her yesterday for help in acquiring his GED and before the conversation went much farther, there was horrendous screaming in the background. Susan asked if he needed help, and he pleaded for help to get out of there before something terrible happened. It turned out that his wife/SO behaves like that when he refuses to get drunk with her. Susan transported his and his few possessions to the local rescue mission so that he could escape from all that. 

The other day she and a friend met with a young man about his circumstances (unsafe and frightening); and the next thing she knew, there were the three of them praying in the middle of a local coffee house during the lunch hour. 

God is still working, isn't He? 

Have a lovely day.

Ohi Joy


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Learned some good news yesterday. My nephew will not have to deploy to Africa to guard/assist the medical workers dispensing the ebola vaccine. The process is going so well, that the current military team there will stay for a couple more months and then turn the detail over to the local authorities. Thanks to all who offered up prayers on his behalf...he'll be spending Easter with his family.


That's great news! He will have a wonderful Easter - so much to be thankful for.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks to God for that blessing, Jeanette.
> 
> Susan's participants continue to come rapidly from referrals from individuals and they come out of heart-wrenching circumstances. A young man called her yesterday for help in acquiring his GED and before the conversation went much farther, there was horrendous screaming in the background. Susan asked if he needed help, and he pleaded for help to get out of there before something terrible happened. It turned out that his wife/SO behaves like that when he refuses to get drunk with her. Susan transported his and his few possessions to the local rescue mission so that he could escape from all that.
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to God for that blessing, Jeanette.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks to God for that blessing, Jeanette.
> 
> Well, the sun is shining; the sky is bright blue; and we are predicted to have temps near 70F today. This combination has been a long time coming.
> 
> ...


He works in wondrous ways!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That does not sound too good Heather- I have the same problem of too little space.


I think girls some times are a lot more bother than boys even though I'm a girl myself had 3older sisters and they were a nightmare , me I was perfect 😊

Julie just love your shawl . The colour is lovely 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Getting nowhere with the last ones so will strt again on them


Just love all the socks Margaret have been on the site a few times to see all the pictures . Still like the ones with the little pockets 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Learned some good news yesterday. My nephew will not have to deploy to Africa to guard/assist the medical workers dispensing the ebola vaccine. The process is going so well, that the current military team there will stay for a couple more months and then turn the detail over to the local authorities. Thanks to all who offered up prayers on his behalf...he'll be spending Easter with his family.


That is good news . I hope he has a very happy Easter with his family 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Thanks to God for that blessing, Jeanette.
> 
> Well, the sun is shining; the sky is bright blue; and we are predicted to have temps near 70F today. This combination has been a long time coming.
> 
> ...


I'm just thankful that there are people like you and your family who are willing to help people in distress and help them towards a better and safer life
Thank you 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thanks to God for that blessing, Jeanette.
> 
> Well, the sun is shining; the sky is bright blue; and we are predicted to have temps near 70F today. This combination has been a long time coming.
> 
> ...


Wonderful to hear how she can help these young people.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Getting nowhere with the last ones so will strt again on them


Great photos, interesting socks. I want some of that blue yarn in the basket, beautiful!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darowil, love seeing socks, so lovely.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm just thankful that there are people like you and your family who are willing to help people in distress and help them towards a better and safer life
> Thank you
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great photos, interesting socks. I want some of that blue yarn in the basket, beautiful!


Just the blue yarn . I want the whole basket :mrgreen: 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> now to post a few photos of Feats in Socks.


Those are amazing and inspiring--and I love the penguins!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone! I've been AWOL for quite a while. I caught a nasty cold from DD#1 and then passed it on to Bob - one of the effects of this cold is absolutely no energy! For the past 3 weeks, every time I sat down I'd fall asleep. Not a good thing when watching a 2-year old! Then Lili and Katie came down with a different virus - fevers and sore throats and Lili got a double ear infection - which is now gone (I hope). Now DD#1 has another cold and I hope she can keep this one to herself!!

I've been reading and looking at all the pictures. I haven't been doing a lot of knitting - can't concentrate. I have been writing all the prayer concerns down and praying. I finally had to get a new notebook - I filled the other one up!

Gotta go get lunch ready - then Lili will have a nap. Today is her 3rd birthday!! Seems like just a few weeks ago I was driving to Syracuse 3 or 4 times a week to visit her in the NICU. I'll try to get Bob to take some pictures so you can see how she's grown.

I love you all and I do read even if you don't hear from me much. Hopefully, now that everyone is almost better, I can get on more often. I can't wait to get out and clean up my garden! Most of the snow is gone and i'ts a mess to say the least.

Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Paula, I had just posted a PM to inquire about you and family. Went back to the tea party and there you were!!

So great to hear that things are somewhat better. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Suddenly, the sun is gone; the clouds are getting darker, and the winds are picking up considerably. So much for a lovely spring day here in NE Ohio. We have reached 66F but the severe weather is certainly moving in quickly.

Hope to be back on later. Making lasagna for dinner tonight.

Hugs, 

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Paula please wish Lil happy 3rd birthday from the ktp.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks to God for that blessing, Jeanette.
> 
> Well, the sun is shining; the sky is bright blue; and we are predicted to have temps near 70F today. This combination has been a long time coming.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad these desperate people have Susan to turn to. I pray she will get funding to help these people as they so desperately need it.
Junek


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Same here....Agnes you are in my prayers.


Me too, Agnes!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have been doing this afternoon- our clever Norma designed her own shawl, which she has been teaching us on the Lace party, this last two weeks. I have been alarmed at the idea of working lace from a chart- but I have just managed to complete chart 1 without writing out the instructions. Time for some lunch at 2 o'clock, and a nap I think.


So pretty, Julie. Love that beautiful lilac color!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well that took a while- now to head to bed. In fact about 35 minutes to post them all!


Hope you are happily asleep! Great photos, Margaret!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I've been AWOL for quite a while. I caught a nasty cold from DD#1 and then passed it on to Bob - one of the effects of this cold is absolutely no energy! For the past 3 weeks, every time I sat down I'd fall asleep. Not a good thing when watching a 2-year old! Then Lili and Katie came down with a different virus - fevers and sore throats and Lili got a double ear infection - which is now gone (I hope). Now DD#1 has another cold and I hope she can keep this one to herself!!
> 
> I've been reading and looking at all the pictures. I haven't been doing a lot of knitting - can't concentrate. I have been writing all the prayer concerns down and praying. I finally had to get a new notebook - I filled the other one up!
> 
> ...


I noticed you hadn't been on lately an never remembered to send you a PM. I remember these things in the middle of the night!
I remember so well those anxious days when we were praying for Lili!!..posse tell her a very happy birthday from her Auntie June!! A very special birthday for a special little girl.
How is your great grand daughter that was also premature?? I hope she's doing well.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Very pretty! What weight yarn are you using, Julie? It looks heavier than lace weight. But I know pictures can be deceiving. I like the soft lilac/lavender color. Like so many of us, shades of purple are a favorite.
> Junek


It is a 3 ply, I think that is what you call sock weight or fingering.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think girls some times are a lot more bother than boys even though I'm a girl myself had 3older sisters and they were a nightmare , me I was perfect 😊
> 
> Julie just love your shawl . The colour is lovely
> Sonja


I have more or less decided to start over- this has been definitely a learning process.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Getting nowhere with the last ones so will strt again on them


What incredible socks!!!!!! And beautiful yarn!

Would you all believe that we had a temp of 82 degrees F. here in Minnesota yesterday? Set a record! Today it will be in the 60s and tomorrow in the 40s. It's not boring weatherwise here.

I'm dealing with some very annoying back issues. Whatever is going on in my back has caused 4 big muscles to tighten up causing great pain when I walk. Am thinking I may need to cancel trip toWashington D. C. next week Bummer!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> So pretty, Julie. Love that beautiful lilac color!


The design is escaping me presently- but I won't undo this- I will start over, and hopefully get it right next time. The colour is very pretty.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Darowil...The socks are fabulous. I really love the penguin even if it did give you such trouble.

Paula...So good to hear from you. I do hope you and Bob are feeling better once again. How is the other premie doing?

Ohio Joy...So glad that Susan is getting the referrals and turning lives around. What a challenge and a blessing.

Matthew did fantastic at the dentist today. He got two fillings today and goes back in 2 weeks to get the others done. Grinding of the teeth does not help him in this aspect. We are working on getting him a guard to wear at night. He sold some of his cards to the dentist today as well. What a fantastic day for him. Tomorrow we will drop off the application and drawing for the contest. I hope to find out more on how the online voting works as well. I know he has a cheering squad all around the world! Thanks for all of the encouragement each of you has brought to his life. You are wonderful people. {{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have more or less decided to start over- this has been definitely a learning process.


You have picked the best time to start over if you are not happy with it at the beginning . 
Guess what I'm doing Julie ? I've decided to learn duplicate stitching as I have decided to put either an anchor or little boat on the front of my romper suit 
Also practising I cord edging as that is the next thing I want to put on it 
So I best get to it 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> What incredible socks!!!!!! And beautiful yarn!
> 
> Would you all believe that we had a temp of 82 degrees F. here in Minnesota yesterday? Set a record! Today it will be in the 60s and tomorrow in the 40s. It's not boring weatherwise here.
> 
> I'm dealing with some very annoying back issues. Whatever is going on in my back has caused 4 big muscles to tighten up causing great pain when I walk. Am thinking I may need to cancel trip toWashington D. C. next week Bummer!!!


I hope your back pain goes away quickly so you can still manage to go on your trip
We have had some really weird weather lately too lovely sun shine today though supposing to be nice for the Easter weekend . I hope they have got it right for once 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Darowil...The socks are fabulous. I really love the penguin even if it did give you such trouble.
> 
> Paula...So good to hear from you. I do hope you and Bob are feeling better once again. How is the other premie doing?
> 
> ...


I'm glad Mathew got part of his dentist treatment done and money in his pockets too his cards must be beautiful if his drawings are anything to go by 
I'm at the dentist next week and I don't think I will be coming home with any money in my pockets . I never have any problems with my teeth till it's time for my check up . 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have picked the best time to start over if you are not happy with it at the beginning .
> Guess what I'm doing Julie ? I've decided to learn duplicate stitching as I have decided to put either an anchor or little boat on the front of my romper suit
> Also practising I cord edging as that is the next thing I want to put on it
> So I best get to it
> Sonja


Good on you for not letting it defeat you! I have only knit a separate I-cord never an attached one, we all have things to learn. I am going to cast off the lace. Hopefully will do better next time!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is excellent news! Thank you for letting us know. Happy Easter to him & his family!


RookieRetiree said:


> Learned some good news yesterday. My nephew will not have to deploy to Africa to guard/assist the medical workers dispensing the ebola vaccine. The process is going so well, that the current military team there will stay for a couple more months and then turn the detail over to the local authorities. Thanks to all who offered up prayers on his behalf...he'll be spending Easter with his family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Paula so sorry both of you and the grandchildren & DD#1 have been sick. Glad you are feeling better now and hopefully DD#1 will keep this latest one to herself. Tell her everything does NOT need to be shared.

Glad your snow is about gone and you can look forward to working in your garden. Did you ever get your laundry situation fixed...wasn't it the washer that was broken? Hope that is also now taken care of.

Looking forward to seeing you in August at the KAP. {{{HUGS}}}
quite a while.

--------------------------------------------

Love and hugs, Paula[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry you are having back pain. Have you contacted a doctor yet? Perhaps they can give you a muscle relaxer to give you relief and make those muscles relax. Hope you don't end up having to cancel your trip. Will have you in prayer.



machriste said:


> What incredible socks!!!!!! And beautiful yarn!
> 
> Would you all believe that we had a temp of 82 degrees F. here in Minnesota yesterday? Set a record! Today it will be in the 60s and tomorrow in the 40s. It's not boring weatherwise here.
> 
> I'm dealing with some very annoying back issues. Whatever is going on in my back has caused 4 big muscles to tighten up causing great pain when I walk. Am thinking I may need to cancel trip toWashington D. C. next week Bummer!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, I hated charts in the beginning but love them now. As has been said I can visualize stitches on row below and find written instructions cutter my mid.
Ohio Joy, the world is a kinder, more compassionate place because of angels like your DD.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I hated charts in the beginning but love them now. As has been said I can visualize stitches on row below and find written instructions cutter my mid.
> Ohio Joy, the world is a kinder, more compassionate place because of angels like your DD.


I got completely lost! I was distracted by KP and did not have a record of my row- so I am starting over. I have worked from bobbin lace charts, so must be able to master this! Used the cast off to learn the Russian cast off, that Norma recommended.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got completely lost! I was distracted by KP and did not have a record of my row- so I am starting over. I have worked from bobbin lace charts, so must be able to master this! Used the cast off to learn the Russian cast off, that Norma recommended.


That's looking real good Julie 
Sonja


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

angelam said:


> That's really good news. What a relief for all the family!


Oh, yes, Rookie, so glad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's looking real good Julie
> Sonja


I am deliberately keeping it, complete with mistakes, rather than 'frogging' it, I have a total of 13 balls and will start over on a new one!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are definitely FEATS in socks! What a delightful collection. You are so sweet to share this exhibit with us. Amazing designs, amazing colors, amazing stitching. WOW!


I couldn't say it any better, so Ditto!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm so glad these desperate people have Susan to turn to. I pray she will get funding to help these people as they so desperately need it.
> Junek


Thank you, June, for those prayers. They are truly needed.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Ohio Joy, the world is a kinder, more compassionate place because of angels like your DD.


 Thank you, Joy. In her twenties and early 30s, I was not sure we would ever see this side of her--much less experience walking this path with her.

I'm so grateful that we all have the opportunity to walk it together now.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Also practising I cord edging as that is the next thing I want to put on it
> So I best get to it
> Sonja


I did a cardigan with i-cord edging a while back; at first I felt intimidated by it, but it was easier than I thought--I'm sure you will master it!

Paula, glad those germs have gone and hope they stay that way--healing thoughts for all.

I also love charts now; I do find it helps me to visualize, as I compare and "read" the stitches. When things don't line up properly, I refer to the chart first! I found that doing all that cross stitch seemed to help it "click." Your shawl is looking wonderful, Julie.

We had some lovely warm days but yesterday afternoon, the winds started up--they settle overnight and then start up again usually the next afternoon--that's spring in the high desert. We're expecting cooler temperatures for the rest of the week and weekend.

Caught up for now--hugs & blessings as always!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did a cardigan with i-cord edging a while back; at first I felt intimidated by it, but it was easier than I thought--I'm sure you will master it!
> 
> Paula, glad those germs have gone and hope they stay that way--healing thoughts for all.
> 
> ...


It is time to start over, though- hopefully less mistakes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This came from my friend Ruthie in Glasgow, via facebook, found it quite funny.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

r


jknappva said:


> I noticed you hadn't been on lately an never remembered to send you a PM. I remember these things in the middle of the night!
> I remember so well those anxious days when we were praying for Lili!!..posse tell her a very happy birthday from her Auntie June!! A very special birthday for a special little girl.
> How is your great grand daughter that was also premature?? I hope she's doing well.
> Junek


June, my GGD who was born in Nov. is growing like a weed - last time I heard she is almost up to 8 lbs. I also have another GGD born on March 16th. She was 5 lbs 13.5 oz. - continuing the family history of small babies. They named her Vivienne Marie, nickname Vivi. Now that I'm healthy I might finally get to go snuggle her!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This came from my friend Ruthie in Glasgow, via facebook, found it quite funny.


That's great, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Julie!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Paula so sorry both of you and the grandchildren & DD#1 have been sick. Glad you are feeling better now and hopefully DD#1 will keep this latest one to herself. Tell her everything does NOT need to be shared.
> 
> Glad your snow is about gone and you can look forward to working in your garden. Did you ever get your laundry situation fixed...wasn't it the washer that was broken? Hope that is also now taken care of.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> r
> 
> June, my GGD who was born in Nov. is growing like a weed - last time I heard she is almost up to 8 lbs. I also have another GGD born on March 16th. She was 5 lbs 13.5 oz. - continuing the family history of small babies. They named her Vivienne Marie, nickname Vivi. Now that I'm healthy I might finally get to go snuggle her!


What a lovely name! Congrats and hope you soon get to cuddle.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

paula said:


> I found three bunches of crocuses blooming today when I got home! There may be hope that spring will eventually get here. I want to go out and rake off all the dead leaves and stuff on the garden - but I know better - they are predicting snow again on Sat. and Sun. Paula


We had 85 degrees yesterday, was quite hot. in a couple days the low will be just freezing, 32 F. We have lots of spring flowers blooming. Had a storm last night, know it rained a bit and apparently we had some hail but not bad where I am. East of town had stones 1 1/4 inches across.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Paula, I'm glad you are on the mend, the cold thats been going around this winter seems to be a very nasty one.
Machristie, hope the back pain resolves soon & you don't have to miss your trip.
Sonja, you are so adventurous, always trying something new.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: way to go Matthew. You will have to let us know how and where to go for online voting. I am sure all of the ktp will vote. 

Made Gage choc chip cookies today before he got home also he sold choc bars through the school with proceeds to go to school playground fund. He raised $57 and won a choc bunny. :thumbup:

Worked more on the second leg of longies.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

You don't want to over do to quickly after that cold or you might end up back on the couch. The gardening can wait a while.
Happy birthday to Lilli & congrats on the new baby.



Grandmapaula said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Paula so sorry both of you and the grandchildren & DD#1 have been sick. Glad you are feeling better now and hopefully DD#1 will keep this latest one to herself. Tell her everything does NOT need to be shared.
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mellie, yum choc chip cookies.
Julie, I bought green tape I use on charts. Stick it on below row I'm working on. It helps me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mellie, yum choc chip cookies.
> Julie, I bought green tape I use on charts. Stick it on below row I'm working on. It helps me.


Don't know of a non-paper solution!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> r
> 
> June, my GGD who was born in Nov. is growing like a weed - last time I heard she is almost up to 8 lbs. I also have another GGD born on March 16th. She was 5 lbs 13.5 oz. - continuing the family history of small babies. They named her Vivienne Marie, nickname Vivi. Now that I'm healthy I might finally get to go snuggle her!


That's great news! I'm so happy for you and your family.
None of my children weighed as much as 7 lb. The youngest boy only weighed 5 lb 15 oz and now he's over 6 ft tall!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: way to go Matthew. You will have to let us know how and where to go for online voting. I am sure all of the ktp will vote.
> 
> Made Gage choc chip cookies today before he got home also he sold choc bars through the school with proceeds to go to school playground fund. He raised $57 and won a choc bunny. :thumbup:
> 
> Worked more on the second leg of longies.


Congratulations to Gage. How did Greg's doctor appointment go?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Paula...Have a great time celebrating Lyli's birthday. Congrats on the newest grand baby as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't know of a non-paper solution!


There is a phone app where you can highlight the row --- I haven't tackled it yet and only some phones will do it and I'm not sure mine is one of them. It may be fun for those who have iPads, etc.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

GrandmaPaula --- good to see you; welcome back! We missed you. So sorry to hear that everyone has been sick. Hope you, Bob and the rest of the family all get better quickly and no more "sharing"!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello from Denise in a dreary cool and damp Sydney. Day 1 of retirement but since everyone is on holidays, it won't really feel like retirement for a couple of weeks. Then, when everyone else goes back to school and I get to stay in bed, I'll really know I have retired!

Thank you to everyone for your good wishes. Too many to reply to individually, but rest assured, I have appreciated every one of them. I'm feeling very positive about what lies ahead, and before I even start, I am beginning to wonder how I am going to fit everything in. But that is a good "problem" to have, isn't it?

Mel, so pleased your results showed no cancer, but hope they find what is causing the headaches soon. Pain can be so debilitating.

Gwen, hope they can give you something for the nausea. That was not a side effect I had with methotrexate, but I was having weekly injections. Maybe that would work for you? I did end up going off mxt when I started having a horrible metallic aftertaste all the time so we tried arava for a while. Then I developed a rash which they thought was a reaction to the arava. Treatment for the rash was mxt so we have compromised with a reduced dose of both mxt and arava which seems to work for me. Hope they can find a solution for you soon.

To all those with health issues, hugs and healing vibes to make you feel better soon.

Julie, love the lavender you are using. Should be very pretty when you are finished. I am sure you will conquer those charts. I have great difficulty with charts for lace as I keep losing my place. Next time I try, I will try to create some kind of guide that reveals only the row I am working on.

Margaret, thanks for the sox photos. I've been checking in on the facebook page to see the latest photos. looks like a very successful exhibition. You must be very pleased.

Heather, sorry to hear the kids are being difficult. Must be hard for you to try to discipline when you are not the parent. Commiserations on the lack of storage space. I can relate to that. This house had no cupboards or closets when we moved here, and even now, what DH has built is not enough. We have to store heaps in the space above the ceiling, thank goodness for attic ladders!

I know there was lots more I wanted to comment on, but looks like CRAFT has struck again. So I'll just wish everyone a happy and relaxing Easter break.

{{{{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There is a phone app where you can highlight the row --- I haven't tackled it yet and only some phones will do it and I'm not sure mine is one of them. It may be fun for those who have iPads, etc.


Mine is far too tiny to try! Besides I don't think I can access these Apps- I know I can't get my emails.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I guess it will take a while for it really to feel like retirement! The Madryn shawl is completely undone again- I am having difficulty at the end of chart 1 and getting to chart 2. Hopefully the third attempt may work, especially as I chanced to find my graph paper!
We are still warm, and fairly dry- but I heard a prediction today for a cold winter- have to wait and see on that one.



nicho said:


> Hello from Denise in a dreary cool and damp Sydney. Day 1 of retirement but since everyone is on holidays, it won't really feel like retirement for a couple of weeks. Then, when everyone else goes back to school and I get to stay in bed, I'll really know I have retired!
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your good wishes. Too many to reply to individually, but rest assured, I have appreciated every one of them. I'm feeling very positive about what lies ahead, and before I even start, I am beginning to wonder how I am going to fit everything in. But that is a good "problem" to have, isn't it?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I bought this to keep track of where I was on the charts.
It works very well.
http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Knitting_Chart_Keeper__D80314.html

Just after I got it someone posted on KP that they used a cookie sheet for the back & just bought magnetic strips & that worked well too.

Someone else had a piece of cardboard with a cutout just large enough for 1 line of the chart to show through, I tried to find it but can't remember what the title was. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I bought this to keep track of where I was on the charts.
> It works very well.
> http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Knitting_Chart_Keeper__D80314.html
> 
> ...


That looks good, Bonnie! I do remember seeing it in an email at some point- I suspect I will be going with the cookie sheet. I do have some magnetic strips.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise in a dreary cool and damp Sydney. Day 1 of retirement but since everyone is on holidays, it won't really feel like retirement for a couple of weeks. Then, when everyone else goes back to school and I get to stay in bed, I'll really know I have retired!
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your good wishes. Too many to reply to individually, but rest assured, I have appreciated every one of them. I'm feeling very positive about what lies ahead, and before I even start, I am beginning to wonder how I am going to fit everything in. But that is a good "problem" to have, isn't it?
> 
> ...


I haven't tried it, but I saw somewhere that a row height slit was cut into a file folder and the pattern row was the only line visible through the slit...I'll see if I can find a picture of it...thought of using that when I did the intarsia Christmas stockings. I ended up using highlighter tape instead.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I used to play them too, but the TP is my downfall these days- and if I don't get enough I venture into pictures on the main forum, or check what my 'buddies' are up to!!!!!


Solitaire will get me. I don't play often, but once I get started, I can play for hours.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is isn't it- they are off on Tuesday for 10 days in Tasmania.


Wow, so good to hear that he is doing so well. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Since I've kind of fallen down on posting pictures. I thought I'd post some tonight.
> The one of the deer Dianne took...it looks like it was sunset but I'm not sure. But it sure is a beauty!
> The others are ones that were on her DH's cellphone. She said he had about 400 on it and had run out of memory. She said there were about 350 that weren't blurry and 286 of them were of Gypsy or selfies he took with Gypsy. She's definitely his girl!
> I just love the last picture of Gypsy and her MM. You can tell there's love there!!
> ...


Love the photos!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those of you with RA that have taken or currently take methotrexelate (sp?) did it bother your stomach? It at first upsiet mine a little but since doc increased the dosage I am so sick for about 2 days affter the day I take it I feel like crap. I always take it with my largest meal per directions but the day after taking it I am so nauceous and stomach hurts I pretty much try to sleep the day away to deal with it. Any suggestions helpful. Feeling like poop!
> 
> Sorry to hear that it is making you feel so sick. Maybe tell doc and see if he thinks giving you a nauseous medication to take on those days might help.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just had a brief visit from Nasir himself- not Sajaad the son- he is working on sorting out the quotes I got for the fencing, so that is really good news. In our conversation he said that to his family I am like a relative, and confirmed that their aim is that I be happy here. It is a nice little house, and I am adjusting to it well- things like knowing where the light switches are at night. It will be so good when Ringo can go outside freely.


That is good to hear!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have been doing this afternoon- our clever Norma designed her own shawl, which she has been teaching us on the Lace party, this last two weeks. I have been alarmed at the idea of working lace from a chart- but I have just managed to complete chart 1 without writing out the instructions. Time for some lunch at 2 o'clock, and a nap I think.


Way to go Julie ! 
:thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A smaller dwelling, intended for the Elderly- like without many steps up, compact, so it is easy to reach benches in the kitchen for instance- and with a shower rather than a bath. Called a Granny Flat because so many women survive longer.


Ah, like our in-law suites!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Had minor surgery this morning. Had a cyst removed from my right temple. The freezing affected my eye lid as well and I had no peripheral vision on that side, so after I came home, I could not go into work. Cysts are usually not a big thing, but the surgery was still a shock to my system. I was so weak and then took 2 x-strength tylenol as told and was out for the afternoon.
> 
> I was told it would ache a little but the darn thing throbs. Off to bed with more tylenol. Things will be much better after a good night's sleep.
> 
> Prayers for those who need them.


Prayers for swift healing, with no more pain.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

pacer said:


> Congratulations to Gage. How did Greg's doctor appointment go?


Gage was definitely pleased with himself. Gage saw the new dr and when I asked about the finger he said she didn't say anything about. Hmm.

Didn't do any knitting tonight. The 3 of us went out for supper and hung out tonight. Watched a movie and I painted my nails.

Store is closed tomorrow but I volunteered to work 4 hours doing stock.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have you seen the album of heaps of photos that David took? I will try and post some here tomorrow. Don't have too much on tomorrow- and might be more awake. Was awake for most of last night- but listened to an audio book and worked on a pair of socks which needed a lot of concentration.
> But tonight we are off to Vicky's for a BBQ (mind you it is trying to rain here). Friday is our 32nd Wedding anniversary so this is our family meal for it. Not much will be open Friday either- it is one of the Public Holidays that is kept most strongly. Good Friday and Chirstmas are the only two days that many places are closed for. It was interesting that the place around the corner which has about 4 different nationalities of foods is closed Good Friday while being open th erest of the week. (Indian, Afghan, Thai and Chinese I think and none of them would you expect to be Christian and yet the whole place is closed).


No, I haven't seen them. I haven't been on the computer, or the phone, much to see anything the last few days. I have been trying to keep up with email and not doing a very good job of it, and only popping into face book for a few minutes at a time. I will have to go and look.

Happy Anniversary! Our 33rd will be May 1.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 9.26 am., as I start typing- Good morning for Wednesday, Sonja! We had a warm day again up around 25*C. Nobody played any April Fool's that I was aware of! I just had two kind people drop by to give me a Blessing because the Rheumatoid Arthritis was getting unbearable. As I explained I think it is like the sort of agony that sports' people go through the day after the marathon for instance. I never was athletic, and I am finding it very exhausting. But already I feel better for the blessing.


I am glad the Blessings have helped you feel better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will be thinking of you both! Does putting the heart under pressure mean something like the treadmill? They did that to me once- it was awful.
> 
> *BTW I just had a PM from Agnescr*- she will be going to Dundee to a hospital there where they may do an operation on her eye, which the team at Dunfermline are unhappy about because it is not clearing. Luckily she is able to get there on one bus, from home, and she will be taking the sox she is knitting. Also the buses run every hour so no problems catching one. She sends love to everyone. Reading has led to very bad headaches for her.


Keeping Agnescr in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 68 prayers to all. good night


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Getting nowhere with the last ones so will strt again on them


Fantastic efforts. Being following them on FB also.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Still knitting on the Relay for Life shawl. Everyone else has gone to bed and I'll not be long behind them once the news is over. 

Y'all take care and rest well. See you here tomorrow.

Good night.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think girls some times are a lot more bother than boys even though I'm a girl myself had 3older sisters and they were a nightmare , me I was perfect 😊
> 
> Julie just love your shawl . The colour is lovely
> Sonja


Having raised four girls and three boys, the boys were easier by far. I lucked out having twice as many grandsons as grand daughters. I love thevhirls to death but they can be rather a handful at times.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tell him this is one thing he does NOT need to share! Hope he feels better soon and that you don't end up with it.


~~~We have sort of hunkered down....stayed home & brewed a few pots of tea. I think we're going to pull through. Today was a better day. We do have to go out tomorrow....gotta' get Easter dinner food! Oh, and a new dryer. I have a pile of wet clothes. Yuck.
Here's hopin'.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Solitaire will get me. I don't play often, but once I get started, I can play for hours.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, so good to hear that he is doing so well. :thumbup:


It is, isn't it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is good to hear!


Mind you we have gone into four days worth of Statutory Holiday (well minus Saturday), so I have heard nothing further.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Way to go Julie !
> :thumbup:


The good thing is I am not so scared, but they do have their own challenges!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ah, like our in-law suites!


Had never heard that one before!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad the Blessings have helped you feel better.


Still got to work on the diet, I suspect, but I will be making another appointment to see the doc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Keeping Agnescr in my prayers.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Learned some good news yesterday. My nephew will not have to deploy to Africa to guard/assist the medical workers dispensing the ebola vaccine. The process is going so well, that the current military team there will stay for a couple more months and then turn the detail over to the local authorities. Thanks to all who offered up prayers on his behalf...he'll be spending Easter with his family.


That IS good to hear.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought I would post this picture that has gone viral on the social networks- it apparently was taken last December, and because the little girl thought the telephoto lens was a weapon, she thought she was going to be shot. So terrible that a four year old knew such fear. She is Syrian.


~~~That just rips your heart...... :-(


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~That just rips your heart...... :-(


Yes it does. :thumbdown:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm just thankful that there are people like you and your family who are willing to help people in distress and help them towards a better and safer life
> Thank you
> Sonja


Re Ohi Joy.... DITTO :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love seeing all the different ways to make socks - quite a feat to re-create those first ones. I personally want to try the heel out, but wonder how they will fit. What a remarkable display and such fantastic work. I love Melissa's yarns. I'm getting anxious for Stitches Show where I can see and feel all the yarn goodies. I didn't see anything at the WEBS sale that I needed -- more will be on sale in May.


The recreated pair are unlikely to be all that comforatable, Maryanne wears them sometimes but they are also all cotton so not really a good material for socks. But my goal was to make them similar to the originals and therefore wool and polymide didn't quite fit! I'm full of admiration for the lady who recreated them and wrote out the pattern for them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Heather I thought about trading you my 10 yr old but I think I will keep him. Lol.
> 
> Margaret I am looking at your socks and loving them. They are great. I really need to get up the courage to try socks.
> 
> Just past 8:30am and Greg and Gage are off. Deuce and I are curled up under the covers. Looks like another beautiful day out. Will likely work on the other leg of longies. Check in later on.


Socks will slow you down- even you won't fly through them at the same rate (assuming you are using sock weight yarn). But basic socks are nbot hard to do. Just follow one of my workshops, I'm sure you will be able to manage them. And you do how to contact me if you get stuck. And we have one of two more sock knitters on the TP as well!
Would you believe that I still haven't got any further than getting the yarn out and th epattern downloaded onto my iPad and am still knitting only socks! Thought I would ahve moved straight to something else but no. I do love socks. If I had to knit just one thing it would be socks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Learned some good news yesterday. My nephew will not have to deploy to Africa to guard/assist the medical workers dispensing the ebola vaccine. The process is going so well, that the current military team there will stay for a couple more months and then turn the detail over to the local authorities. Thanks to all who offered up prayers on his behalf...he'll be spending Easter with his family.


What a great answer to pray. ANd what a positive reason for him to not need to go over there as well.

Talking of prayer. Was at church this morning for Good Friday and the minister preaching finsihed with a HOt Cross Bun. He held it up on an angle so it looked liked a X. THis was condemned by our sin. But and he turned it so that it looked like + Jesus died on the cross so the cross of condemnation was tuned to a cross of salvation and love. Had never thought of it like that.

I told him afterwards that I would post it on my knitting forum- to which he said I need to tell my MIL, she knits all the time and keeps us well supplied. Knitting Paradise I told him. And then as we were heading to the car I said to David now I know why Ken told me it was fine to knit in church. He would know that it is possible to knit and follow other things at the same time- and indeed to concentrate better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks to God for that blessing, Jeanette.
> 
> Well, the sun is shining; the sky is bright blue; and we are predicted to have temps near 70F today. This combination has been a long time coming.
> 
> ...


God sure is working-how lovely to hear examples of it. And how often have we seen him working here?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just love all the socks Margaret have been on the site a few times to see all the pictures . Still like the ones with the little pockets
> Sonja


I'll tell Elena you love them. She got hte idea from a book which had teddies in the pocket but she simply did her own thing.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Learned some good news yesterday. My nephew will not have to deploy to Africa to guard/assist the medical workers dispensing the ebola vaccine. The process is going so well, that the current military team there will stay for a couple more months and then turn the detail over to the local authorities. Thanks to all who offered up prayers on his behalf...he'll be spending Easter with his family.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great photos, interesting socks. I want some of that blue yarn in the basket, beautiful!


You can see why I love getting one of hers every 2 months can't you? 6 Christmas presents a year.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks to God for that blessing, Jeanette.
> 
> Well, the sun is shining; the sky is bright blue; and we are predicted to have temps near 70F today. This combination has been a long time coming.
> 
> ...


~~~Overtime!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie,great news that your nephew doesn't have to go to Africa.
I remember seeing the cardboard cut to show the chart but couldn't remember the title of the post.
Margaret, I have to get over to Facebook & look at the photos of the sock exhibit.

The GKs came this afternoon for the next 2 days, both parents working 
12 hr night shifts. Addison was thrilled with her new slippers & they fit great, I will definitely be using that pattern many times. It will be wel worth the $5.
We got about 4-5 inches of snow overnight & light snow again most of today Supposed to be -10 to-15C for the next 4 nights so not very spring like yet.
Julie, you asked when we will quit getting snow, hopefully sometime this month but the only months we have never gotten snow is June & July but only once in August I Remember.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I've been AWOL for quite a while. I caught a nasty cold from DD#1 and then passed it on to Bob - one of the effects of this cold is absolutely no energy! For the past 3 weeks, every time I sat down I'd fall asleep. Not a good thing when watching a 2-year old! Then Lili and Katie came down with a different virus - fevers and sore throats and Lili got a double ear infection - which is now gone (I hope). Now DD#1 has another cold and I hope she can keep this one to herself!!
> 
> I've been reading and looking at all the pictures. I haven't been doing a lot of knitting - can't concentrate. I have been writing all the prayer concerns down and praying. I finally had to get a new notebook - I filled the other one up!
> 
> ...


I do hope you can post here more often- not just becuase it is good to have you here but becuase it means life will have settled down for you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Darowil...The socks are fabulous. I really love the penguin even if it did give you such trouble.
> 
> Paula...So good to hear from you. I do hope you and Bob are feeling better once again. How is the other premie doing?
> 
> ...


~~~We get to vote for him??? YEA! This will be fun!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you are happily asleep! Great photos, Margaret!


I was - I slept well last night (and am more tired today than usual of course!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a 3 ply, I think that is what you call sock weight or fingering.


Light fingering- fingering/sock weight is 4 ply.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> What incredible socks!!!!!! And beautiful yarn!
> 
> Would you all believe that we had a temp of 82 degrees F. here in Minnesota yesterday? Set a record! Today it will be in the 60s and tomorrow in the 40s. It's not boring weatherwise here.
> 
> I'm dealing with some very annoying back issues. Whatever is going on in my back has caused 4 big muscles to tighten up causing great pain when I walk. Am thinking I may need to cancel trip toWashington D. C. next week Bummer!!!


Praying that th ebacl will settle- and that you will get to go to Washington D.C.
Huge differences inthe temperatures there thats for sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Darowil...The socks are fabulous. I really love the penguin even if it did give you such trouble.
> 
> Paula...So good to hear from you. I do hope you and Bob are feeling better once again. How is the other premie doing?
> 
> ...


Well done MAtthew- both for the denstist and for selling more cards. I love looking at my frog sitting above my computer.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Skimmed through really quickly...didn't comment much. I did manage to catch up to where most have signed off & gone to bed. I'm headed there, too. Thanks for all the good wishes and healing thoughts...we are on the up-swing. Hoping for a good day tomorrow! Of course, the roller-coaster weather temps don't help. Wishing everyone a calm Friday, and a delightful Easter. Hope y'all find loads of chocolate in your baskets!

We are starting to plan for our summer treks to Ohio.....summer IS coming...I firmly believe!
Peace to everyone...healing hugs and comforting wraps to all. Carol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did a cardigan with i-cord edging a while back; at first I felt intimidated by it, but it was easier than I thought--I'm sure you will master it!
> 
> Paula, glad those germs have gone and hope they stay that way--healing thoughts for all.
> 
> ...


And the lovely thing with the Knit Companion app I mentioned is that while it puts the line across the row so you can read it you can actually see the whole of the pattern at once (well as long as it fits on the page). And the line marker stays where it is put, it doesn't fall off or get lost. And if you have a few projects onthe go you can leave the marker in place for all of them without needing to find something else to use for each one.

Here is a screenshot of chart I am working on. Not sure if the line shows up near the bottom of the pattern. It does well enough. The circle on the dside is moved up (or down). Can be used for written patterns as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mellie, yum choc chip cookies.
> Julie, I bought green tape I use on charts. Stick it on below row I'm working on. It helps me.


Row above is better- then you can 'read' it compared to what the last row was and work out if you are putting the sttich over the wrong one and adjust immediately.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello from Denise in a dreary cool and damp Sydney. Day 1 of retirement but since everyone is on holidays, it won't really feel like retirement for a couple of weeks. Then, when everyone else goes back to school and I get to stay in bed, I'll really know I have retired!
> 
> Thank you to everyone for your good wishes. Too many to reply to individually, but rest assured, I have appreciated every one of them. I'm feeling very positive about what lies ahead, and before I even start, I am beginning to wonder how I am going to fit everything in. But that is a good "problem" to have, isn't it?
> 
> ...


So your schools are doing the sensible thing-or at least some of them. For some stupid reason the state schools at least here go back Tuesday for 4 days and then go on holidays -and it wouldn't have mant a short term either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess it will take a while for it really to feel like retirement! The Madryn shawl is completely undone again- I am having difficulty at the end of chart 1 and getting to chart 2. Hopefully the third attempt may work, especially as I chanced to find my graph paper!
> We are still warm, and fairly dry- but I heard a prediction today for a cold winter- have to wait and see on that one.


I don't take much notice of the predictions. If anything things seem to be the opposite. We were meant to have a very hot March with the hot weather going into April. March was 0.9 dgrees below average and no sign of hot weather coming. So they couldn't be much wronger than they were.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> GrandmaPaula --- good to see you; welcome back! We missed you. So sorry to hear that everyone has been sick. Hope you, Bob and the rest of the family all get better quickly and no more "sharing"!


I hope you and your family all get better soon too especially as you need to get cuddling with great granddaughter 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a great answer to pray. ANd what a positive reason for him to not need to go over there as well.
> 
> Talking of prayer. Was at church this morning for Good Friday and the minister preaching finsihed with a HOt Cross Bun. He held it up on an angle so it looked liked a X. THis was condemned by our sin. But and he turned it so that it looked like + Jesus died on the cross so the cross of condemnation was tuned to a cross of salvation and love. Had never thought of it like that.
> 
> I told him afterwards that I would post it on my knitting forum- to which he said I need to tell my MIL, she knits all the time and keeps us well supplied. Knitting Paradise I told him. And then as we were heading to the car I said to David now I know why Ken told me it was fine to knit in church. He would know that it is possible to knit and follow other things at the same time- and indeed to concentrate better.


I find it keeps me awake, whereas without my knitting, especially at night, I doze off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie,great news that your nephew doesn't have to go to Africa.
> I remember seeing the cardboard cut to show the chart but couldn't remember the title of the post.
> Margaret, I have to get over to Facebook & look at the photos of the sock exhibit.
> 
> ...


So what latitude are you on, Bonnie? Here, I know latitude 45 goes through about Gore, in the South Island, but our climate is so different being surrounded by ocean.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was - I slept well last night (and am more tired today than usual of course!).


You thrive on sleepless nights!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Light fingering- fingering/sock weight is 4 ply.


So, what is the 3ply equivalent?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't take much notice of the predictions. If anything things seem to be the opposite. We were meant to have a very hot March with the hot weather going into April. March was 0.9 dgrees below average and no sign of hot weather coming. So they couldn't be much wronger than they were.


Whereas our prediction of warm through to May, seems to be holding.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So, what is the 3ply equivalent?


http://www.knitting-naturally.com/yarn-comparison-chart.html

Here's a chart I find handy when I have to do a translation.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> So your schools are doing the sensible thing-or at least some of them. For some stupid reason the state schools at least here go back Tuesday for 4 days and then go on holidays -and it wouldn't have mant a short term either.


A few years ago Scottish schools decided that no matter when Easter occurred the Easter holidays would be the first two weeks in April. If Easter lands outside of this, the holidays still stand but Good Friday and Easter Monday are also holidays....although they take the extra days back from somewhere else!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So, what is the 3ply equivalent?


light fingering but they don't normally have it as far as I can tell.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> A few years ago Scottish schools decided that no matter when Easter occurred the Easter holidays would be the first two weeks in April. If Easter lands outside of this, the holidays still stand but Good Friday and Easter Monday are also holidays....although they take the extra days back from somewhere else!


No idea what the London ones did now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knitting-naturally.com/yarn-comparison-chart.html
> 
> Here's a chart I find handy when I have to do a translation.


Thanks, Rookie! So it is a bit 'hit and miss'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> light fingering but they don't normally have it as far as I can tell.


 :thumbup: Rookie's chart is quite helpful.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knitting-naturally.com/yarn-comparison-chart.html
> 
> Here's a chart I find handy when I have to do a translation.


Thanks Rookie that's very useful. You never know I might just happen upon a yarn shop in New York!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I've been AWOL for quite a while. I caught a nasty cold from DD#1 and then passed it on to Bob - one of the effects of this cold is absolutely no energy! For the past 3 weeks, every time I sat down I'd fall asleep. Not a good thing when watching a 2-year old! Then Lili and Katie came down with a different virus - fevers and sore throats and Lili got a double ear infection - which is now gone (I hope). Now DD#1 has another cold and I hope she can keep this one to herself!!
> 
> I've been reading and looking at all the pictures. I haven't been doing a lot of knitting - can't concentrate. I have been writing all the prayer concerns down and praying. I finally had to get a new notebook - I filled the other one up!
> 
> ...


Great to hear from you and stay better now to all of you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Darowil...The socks are fabulous. I really love the penguin even if it did give you such trouble.
> 
> Paula...So good to hear from you. I do hope you and Bob are feeling better once again. How is the other premie doing?
> 
> ...


Yay to Matthew :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, another quiet day here today. I am liking this.  A friend popped over this afternoon for a while which was nice. It was 18c here today but felt a lot cooler to me. It is 14c at 9pm and I have the heater on low. :shock: 

I really should have spent some time in the garden, but oh well. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie,great news that your nephew doesn't have to go to Africa.
> I remember seeing the cardboard cut to show the chart but couldn't remember the title of the post.
> Margaret, I have to get over to Facebook & look at the photos of the sock exhibit.
> 
> ...


It's hard for us here to think about snow in August, even once. That's usually our hottest month...we feel Lucky if the temperature just gets down to 80f!!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8 am on Good Friday and here I am at work today. 8 am to noon today. Totally voluntary for extra pay. Doing stock. Got to go. Check in later.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Mel* did you see the monster pants that someone posted on the Forum today? They looked as though she had crocheted the eyes and added those and some teeth on later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> No idea what the London ones did now.


Because we have so many religious affiliations, the schools don't even attempt at keeping the holy days as holidays; it's just an acceptable excuse for missing school. Our local School District had last week as the Spring break, but have today off. My daughter's School district has had this whole week off for Spring break. The USA is also staggering the Spring break for college/university level students to avoid all the craziness that became so popular a few years back.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Rookie! So it is a bit 'hit and miss'!


I don't hear the "ply" referenced for weight of yarn here; it's used to define the number of threads within in the yarn.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Rookie that's very useful. You never know I might just happen upon a yarn shop in New York!


I sure hope so and I hope that its' a great one. I love going to them; each one has it's own personality. I hope you are able to find some great made in the USA yarns. Upper State New York has quite a few farms and probably lots of local animal fibers come from there.

Here's a website that could come in handy.

http://www.knitmap.com/


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, another quiet day here today. I am liking this.  A friend popped over this afternoon for a while which was nice. It was 18c here today but felt a lot cooler to me. It is 14c at 9pm and I have the heater on low. :shock:
> 
> I really should have spent some time in the garden, but oh well. Tomorrow is another day.


I'm glad you have had a nice quiet day 
Even at night time your temp is double what it is here right now at 2pm and it's raining so no gardening here . It's has been colder today than it was when it was officially winter 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

My little baby is 19 today .a certain person( only excuse I have is that I was young and thought I could do anything ) started a tradition years ago to bake a birthday cake . So that's what I've been doing .2 heart shaped sponges on a baking tray cooling. No one was more shocked than me . Now just have to put it together and decorate . This is were it could all go wrong ., and I could end up making a kind of Eton mess cake &#128516;
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I sure hope so and I hope that its' a great one. I love going to them; each one has it's own personality. I hope you are able to find some great made in the USA yarns. Upper State New York has quite a few farms and probably lots of local animal fibers come from there.
> 
> Here's a website that could come in handy.
> 
> http://www.knitmap.com/


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My little baby is 19 today .a certain person( only excuse I have is that I was young and thought I could do anything ) started a tradition years ago to bake a birthday cake . So that's what I've been doing .2 heart shaped sponges on a baking tray cooling. No one was more shocked than me . Now just have to put it together and decorate . This is were it could all go wrong ., and I could end up making a kind of Eton mess cake 😄
> Sonja


I think that's a great tradition and one that will be remembered always.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Yay to Matthew :thumbup:


From me too. Well done Matthew.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't hear the "ply" referenced for weight of yarn here; it's used to define the number of threads within in the yarn.


Which has a certain logic- but as one who has spun, I can see the logic, also that our system is based on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My little baby is 19 today .a certain person( only excuse I have is that I was young and thought I could do anything ) started a tradition years ago to bake a birthday cake . So that's what I've been doing .2 heart shaped sponges on a baking tray cooling. No one was more shocked than me . Now just have to put it together and decorate . This is were it could all go wrong ., and I could end up making a kind of Eton mess cake 😄
> Sonja


Personally, I love Eton messes!

p.s., Happy Birthday to your boy!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sonja, Happy birthday to your 'baby'! (My baby turned 24 in February and I'm still wondering how that happened so fast. LOL)

The heat kicked on this morning! :shock: :roll: We were wearing shorts yesterday... But that's spring for you.

My phone is also too small to do the knitting app (if it would even work, as my phone is fairly "old" for technology), and I don't have a tablet; I often copy things into a word document on the laptop and delete the lines as I do them if I'm working from the computer, but I do still prefer paper! Last night I thought I was off by a stitch but then after reading the stitches realized I was doing the same row over again, so went tinking and got back on track. I'm not sure just yet that I like this pattern, but I will keep going so I can see the overall effect.

Off to work--we are busy again--but I did read up to the end quickly. Sending healing thoughts to all in need, hugs & blessings all around!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My little baby is 19 today .a certain person( only excuse I have is that I was young and thought I could do anything ) started a tradition years ago to bake a birthday cake . So that's what I've been doing .2 heart shaped sponges on a baking tray cooling. No one was more shocked than me . Now just have to put it together and decorate . This is were it could all go wrong ., and I could end up making a kind of Eton mess cake 😄
> Sonja


How did your DH's hospital visit go yesterday? Or did I miss your post about it?
A very happy birthday to your baby from across the pond! I always made my children's birthday cakes when they were growing up.
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Good morning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think that's a great tradition and one that will be remembered always.


We have had some fun with it over the years especially when they were young , considering I'm not good in the kitchen ( always wandering off to do something else ) I've had some masterpieces well ones that weren't to bad . Humpy dumpty on his wall was a good one , numbers are easy . One year I even tried a fort using chocolate finger biscuits for the fence . Made a right mess in the kitchen that time
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good morning.


Good morning Joy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Personally, I love Eton messes!
> 
> p.s., Happy Birthday to your boy!


Thank you Julie . We usually go out for a meal . But because his dad isn't to well it's take away followed by his favourite lemon top ice cream . Now that's my kind of cooking 😀
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, Happy birthday to your 'baby'! (My baby turned 24 in February and I'm still wondering how that happened so fast. LOL)
> 
> The heat kicked on this morning! :shock: :roll: We were wearing shorts yesterday... But that's spring for you.
> 
> ...


It's scary isn't it how quick the years go by . It seems like yesterday I literally had to crawl out of the nursery so he wouldn't see me leave 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie . We usually go out for a meal . But because his dad isn't to well it's take away followed by his favourite lemon top ice cream . Now that's my kind of cooking 😀
> Sonja


For my birthday treat (when I can afford it) I order in!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have had some fun with it over the years especially when they were young , considering I'm not good in the kitchen ( always wandering off to do something else ) I've had some masterpieces well ones that weren't to bad . Humpy dumpty on his wall was a good one , numbers are easy . One year I even tried a fort using chocolate finger biscuits for the fence . Made a right mess in the kitchen that time
> Sonja


I made a Panda birthday cake for DS#1's first birthday which involved baking sponges in Baked Bean tins if I remember correctly...and after that we bought them from the local bakery...enough said! :lol: Poor DS#2, on his first birthday I had an abscess in my tooth (& no dentist available because it was Easter Monday :thumbdown: ) and my mum had just been hospitalised with her first heart attack, so he ended up with a Swiss roll out of the freezer!
Happy birthday to your baby....isn't it dreadful the way time flies by? My baby's 34 on the 12th! :shock:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> How did your DH's hospital visit go yesterday? Or did I miss your post about it?
> A very happy birthday to your baby from across the pond! I always made my children's birthday cakes when they were growing up.
> Junek


It went ok June . He was a bit out of it but ok to day . They were kind enough to wait for us as we got stuck in traffic caused by an accident .we phoned to explain and the consultant said he would wait because it needed to be done. I didn't post about it because it seems as if I'm always posting about bad news 
I bet your birthday cakes were a lot better than mine 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> For my birthday treat (when I can afford it) I order in![/
> 
> My middle son comes round the weekend after he gets paid usually to watch a film or play fifa with his brother and orders take away . It started when he lived at home and they have just continued with it. I wonder if he's trying to tell me something about my cooking 😄
> Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So what latitude are you on, Bonnie? Here, I know latitude 45 goes through about Gore, in the South Island, but our climate is so different being surrounded by ocean.


We are about 54 north latitude. If you put a ruler on the map where James Bay( the little bay at the south end) meets Hudsons Bay & go straight west to the Alberta border you are pretty near where we are., we're a out 25 miles from the border.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > For my birthday treat (when I can afford it) I order in![/
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It's hard for us here to think about snow in August, even once. That's usually our hottest month...we feel Lucky if the temperature just gets down to 80f!!
> Junek


That is certanly not normal, we got a freak storm, about 6 inches of very wet snow, it flattened all the crops so we had to buy a special pickup for the combine to pull it up from the ground.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We are about 54 north latitude. If you put a ruler on the map where James Bay( the little bay at the south end)  meets Hudsons Bay & go straight west to the Alberta border you are pretty near where we are., we're a out 25 miles from the border.


somewhere down about the level of the Auckland Islands, I think from memory!

allowing for it being the other hemisphere!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I made a Panda birthday cake for DS#1's first birthday which involved baking sponges in Baked Bean tins if I remember correctly...and after that we bought them from the local bakery...enough said! :lol: Poor DS#2, on his first birthday I had an abscess in my tooth (& no dentist available because it was Easter Monday :thumbdown: ) and my mum had just been hospitalised with her first heart attack, so he ended up with a Swiss roll out of the freezer!
> Happy birthday to your baby....isn't it dreadful the way time flies by? My baby's 34 on the 12th! :shock:


My oldest will turn 39 this year and the girls will be 36 and 35...my oh my where has the time gone!?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It went ok June . He was a bit out of it but ok to day . They were kind enough to wait for us as we got stuck in traffic caused by an accident .we phoned to explain and the consultant said he would wait because it needed to be done. I didn't post about it because it seems as if I'm always posting about bad news
> I bet your birthday cakes were a lot better than mine 😄
> Sonja


We don't mind reading posts with bad news...the prayer warriors are already sending up best wishes on his (and your whole family's) behalf. And, we especially want you to post if it helps ease some of the stress for you to write it down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We don't mind reading posts with bad news...the prayer warriors are already sending up best wishes on his (and your whole family's) behalf. And, we especially want you to post if it helps ease some of the stress for you to write it down.


That is so true, Rookie!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It went ok June . He was a bit out of it but ok to day . They were kind enough to wait for us as we got stuck in traffic caused by an accident .we phoned to explain and the consultant said he would wait because it needed to be done. I didn't post about it because it seems as if I'm always posting about bad news
> I bet your birthday cakes were a lot better than mine 😄
> Sonja


Please don't feel like that Sonja, we're here to share the bad news as well as the good. A worry shared and all that.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm going to try to share a couple pictures of Lili at her little party yesterday. Here goes nothing...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Morning My Sweet Friends,
I wrote a post last night and lost all of it so will try again. 
My leg is improving every day. The pain is almost all gone and there is slight tenderness so I know the Xarelto is working. PTL. 
KATHY, I loved your socks and I am so glad you treated yourself to a mani pedi. You certainly deserve it. Hope you have a good time at home.
SUGAR AND SPICES MOM, Welcome to our little family. Join right in.
SONJA, Your hat and booties are just precious and you knitting is exquisite. You do such intricate things to be a new knitter.just like our Daralene. Your woodland wreath was beautiful. And a first at knitting! You were born to do this. I am so sorry your husbands tests were delayed. I know this is nerve wracking for the family. Ongoing prayers for your whole family as I know you have health issues too.
ANGELAM, Glad the exs phone call was not a big deal.
STELLA, I pray your grandson or family member can get your sisters text to go to spam. You dont need such hurtful comments in your life. I can only imagine through my own sister what it is like to lose a chiled. Concentrate on those who love you, like that sweet grandson.
MARTINA/VA SHARON, Praying the h/as are better.
MARY JO, Praying that ole cold is better. Nothing makes you feel so rotten.
MELLIE, PTL.NO CA! That is worth celebrating for sure. Now to get with a neurologist and find out the cause of those h/as. Your little monster pants are adorable. Those needles must be smoking. Wish I could have reached through cyberspace and got a cookie!
CAREN, Cant wait to see the finished little dress. I love your color choices. I am a purple and red lover, though I do love blue and yellow too. Know you had a fun slumber party at your house.
JULIE, Your blue shrug and gloves were gorgeous. Loved the shade of blue. Your lacework is looking goodl. I love the lavender. I have not ventured into reading charts. I read them for filet crochet and counted cross stitch so hopefully that will help. Glad to hear you are being treated like family and that Allistair is so much better. Ongoing prayers for relief from RA and hip pain.
CAROL KORBLIEK, Welcome to the family. Looking forward to your posts.
BONNIE, I love your new avataryou are a very pretty lady. I love Kris Basta designs too. I am glad the funeral was a celebration of life and it sounds like your uncle lived his life well. To have a big turnout is a testament to the type soul he was.
CAROL, Sorry to hear DH is sick and trying to share. Healing prayers coming your way.
JUNE, You made my day. I love your pictures, especially of Dixie. You can tell she is very lovable and has great personality. I would never laugh at you. I think I outdid the Gwennie posts this last time. I was so put out with my computer. Thats my story and Im sticking to it.
MARGARET, I dont have facebook so I was so glad to see the pictures. My what beautiful, intricate socks. My hat is off to you. I dearly loved the basket of yarn. I cant pick a favorite on the socks although I did lean toward the ones with the pockets.
JEANETTE, PTL your nephew was not deployed to Africa. What a blessing for Easter.
PAULA, I am sorry to hear that you and Bob, DD, and DGKs have been sick. Hope you are feeling better. Happy Birthday Lili! I sure am praying that washing machine is fixed soon so you wont have to go to the washateria. That is a bummer.
(O) JOY, Your whole family is a blessing.angels unaware in this ole world. So many are reaching out to her for help and I am thanking the Lord for the person who donated the building. You all have my love and deepest respect.
MARY, We are all pulling for Matthew to win this drawing contest. I am sure warriors are already at work for our artist. I pray for you, Mary as you are so overloaded. I love to hear when you take a day to play or just rest.
MACHRISTIE (MARILYN), Healing prayers are being said for relief from back pain.
GWEN, dear heart, I am earnestly praying for you and for some solution to the side effects from RA drugs. I pray for relief from pain for you so you can enjoy life to the fullest. I am a phone call away.
I have to go to the church to help prepare for Passover supper for tonight (I have never been part of one so anxious to be a part) If I forgot anyone, please forgive this decrepid ole mind.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone!!!  The sun is shining again. :shock: So lovely. We had quite the rain storm and wind howling and of course, DH was out in it to attend a chamber concert. I had such a lovely day yesterday, meeting a dear friend in the Fingerlakes. We went to a restaurant with a lot of neighborhood atmosphere. The type I love. Prices are good and food is great. She told me it wasn't a good part of town but I thought it looked just like the neighborhood where I grew up. I gave her a wedding present since she eloped and she loved it so much that she wants to get one for her sister, who also just eloped. It was a picture frame that you put the sand in and then whatever picture they want. Each of them get a container of sand of a different color and then they each put in alternating layers, representing two lives becoming one. She is really making a difference in the lives of the children from gangs all over NY, including NYC. One young girl, at the age of 16, just got adopted. She was extremely anti-social, but my friend worked with socializing her by pairing her up with someone in reading class that she felt would be good for her and it was perfect. I can see the sparkle in her eyes and hear the excitement in her voice when she talks about her students. Mind you, she tells me the police are there everyday. There are fights, suicide attempts, etc., but she can see she is making a difference. It is a calling for sure as not all could do this. I feel so happy for her. Right when they eloped, her DH lost his job, so he has now joined the ranks of being a truck driver and calls her from California, Texas, and you name it, he's there. She said he just drove a 1/2 million $ motor home to its destination and it was the most beautiful drive he has ever had or will probably ever have, but it was like driving a house on the road. After catching up on the latest news and finishing the best greens and beans I have ever had, I headed for home.

Julie, Bravo to you for learning charts. It is rather like learning to speak in a new language. Your knitting is beautiful, as always, but sorry you are having to start over. The patience of knitters is a wonderful thing.

Swedenme, Love our tradition and got a kick out of your cooking descriptions. Sounds like a lovely time with your sons home. Thank goodness you were able to call the technician and he waited for your DH. I was concerned about how he would tolerate the procedure. Hope he is back with it today.

Bonnie, We are expecting snow this weekend too but I know with you being that much further north, your cold season is even longer than ours. We have been known to have snow in April, but I don't think ever in August. Brrrrrr. That must really shorten the growing season for you and make your DH and possibly you, very busy when it is planting and harvest time. I remember looking up your area before when you joined KTP and there are so many lakes, but if I remember correctly, they are quite cold for swimming in.

Darowil, That yarn is to die for. I totally agree that the club you joined to get the yarn is well worth it. Beautiful yarn. Much nicer, IMHO than the Craftsy boxes I got with some yarn I may never use.

GrandmaPaula, How lovely to see the birthday girl. She is such a beautiful sweetie. Belated Happy Birthday to her from me. If I'm not mistaken, she looks like you. So glad you are all starting to feel better.

I'm certainly not caught up on here but wish all of you well. I need to go get some cranberry concentrate and nettle tea. Was up every hour on the hour last night. :? Hope you all have a beautiful time no matter what time of day or night it is. I want to do some knitting today. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'm going to try to share a couple pictures of Lili at her little party yesterday. Here goes nothing...


Thanks for sharing! Lovely photos of a special time!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'm going to try to share a couple pictures of Lili at her little party yesterday. Here goes nothing...


What sweet photos....Happy Birthday, Lili.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good Morning My Sweet Friends,
> I wrote a post last night and lost all of it so will try again.
> My leg is improving every day. The pain is almost all gone and there is slight tenderness so I know the Xarelto is working. PTL.
> KATHY, I loved your socks and I am so glad you treated yourself to a mani pedi. You certainly deserve it. Hope you have a good time at home.
> ...


Good to see you and so glad that the leg is so much better. When I taught religious lessons, I always incorporated Old Testament stories and events. I'm sure you will enjoy learning more about Passover and you will enjoy the supper together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> JULIE, Your blue shrug and gloves were gorgeous. Loved the shade of blue. Your lacework is looking goodl. I love the lavender. I have not ventured into reading charts. I read them for filet crochet and counted cross stitch so hopefully that will help. Glad to hear you are being treated like family and that Allistair is so much better. Ongoing prayers for relief from RA and hip pain.
> Bulldog (Betty)


Dear Betty, I am sorry you lost it into the ether (again)- in answer to my bit! Thank you for the compliments on the knitting! The chart reading is being a bit of a struggle- and maybe I need to use my reading glasses- they are through by the sewing machine for where I had to thread the needle! I am sure there is a cross over, chart reading is similar what ever skill it is for. I really like my current situation, compared with my old one. And it is proving a good move, the one to go to a congregation that speaks my own language- I could still have gone to a Samoan speaking one- but there would have been the problem again, especially in classes, that I just could not follow the discussion.
Alastair will be setting off for Tasmania in about three days time- it is such a relief he has got well enough for his licence to be reinstated.
I am working on getting to low Gluten if not fully Gluten free. I think I may use de-caffeinated coffee rather than tea- I do like a milky drink, and I can't tolerate ordinary teas.
I am so glad your leg is so much better!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rookie you look way too young to have one 39! My girls are 35, 28, and 21. Seems like only yesterday I was 41 when the baby was born and just lookat her in amazement that she is an adult already...

Got word back from doctor and they are having me split my MTX dosage to 1/2 after dinner one day and 1/2 after breakfast the morning and also doubling my folic acid dosage. Said it that didn't work that some folks had relief from taking 5000icu of Vit. A so will pick up some of that too. They responded very quickly. Said they would not go to the injections of MTX except as a last resort. Hope this will work.

Sonja never feel that you can't let us know how things are going for you , DH, sons, etc. We are here to support each other in good times and bad.

Roofer/contractor and insurance adjuster were just here. Everyone in agreement and adjuster said he saw no problems with the insurance covering the roof. Will have the final say in about a week so expect to have roof done with the next couple of weeks. (weather permitting)Wanted to get these really nice colonial red shingles but DH want the boring black so we will concede this time and to with the black. Not worth arguing over. I'm just thrilled that it is only going to cost us at a maximum of $500.



RookieRetiree said:


> My oldest will turn 39 this year and the girls will be 36 and 35...my oh my where has the time gone!?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lili and her sister are both such beautiful little girls. Can't believe Lili is 3 already; remember well when she was just born and so tiny. Happy birthday to Lili (belated).


Grandmapaula said:


> I'm going to try to share a couple pictures of Lili at her little party yesterday. Here goes nothing...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Cashmeregma (Daralene)
> Julie, Bravo to you for learning charts. It is rather like learning to speak in a new language. Your knitting is beautiful, as always, but sorry you are having to start over. The patience of knitters is a wonderful thing.


So glad you had a lovely time with your friend- she sounds a very special lady- and am so glad she has found a good man.
It is cold enough here, this morning that I have on my gray Guernsey, and a pair of short-fingered gloves. But that is not a complaint!
It is a new language in a way!
But it has been a real struggle going from chart1 to chart2- and Norma is so brave having put her design out there for us on the Lace Party.
This is what I have this time- still not happy with it- but think I will start over, rather than 'frog' it. I don't want to cut the yarn, because the balls are only 25g.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It went ok June . He was a bit out of it but ok to day . They were kind enough to wait for us as we got stuck in traffic caused by an accident .we phoned to explain and the consultant said he would wait because it needed to be done. I didn't post about it because it seems as if I'm always posting about bad news
> I bet your birthday cakes were a lot better than mine 😄
> Sonja


I'm glad the procedure is over & he is doing OK.
Hope you have a great birthday celebration. 
Here we don't really have any take-out places, the local resurant has pizza but I can make better so we don't really do that. DS buys it occasionally.
I always make birthday cake but nothing fancy decorated, just the kind they like. I always make Lemon cream jelly roll for my oldest & used to do carrot cake for DH but now he's decided his favorite is that Guiness chocolate cake. My youngest isn't really much for dessert of any kind so I just make whatever I feel Ike at the time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'm going to try to share a couple pictures of Lili at her little party yesterday. Here goes nothing...


she and her big sister are darling girls!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My oldest will turn 39 this year and the girls will be 36 and 35...my oh my where has the time gone!?


Mine will be 25 & 31 this year. DH says it only took 5 yrs to get from 50-60 & the 60's seem to be going even faster.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Please don't feel like that Sonja, we're here to share the bad news as well as the good. A worry shared and all that.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'm going to try to share a couple pictures of Lili at her little party yesterday. Here goes nothing...


Cute photos, the girls really look alike.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It went ok June . He was a bit out of it but ok to day . They were kind enough to wait for us as we got stuck in traffic caused by an accident .we phoned to explain and the consultant said he would wait because it needed to be done. I didn't post about it because it seems as if I'm always posting about bad news
> I bet your birthday cakes were a lot better than mine 😄
> Sonja


Please continue to tell us about your family's health so we can celebrate the good news and pray over the not so good!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Betty praise the Lord that you are getting pain relief for your leg! I have been so concerned about that and am thrilled to be able to offer up thanksgivings for this healing! 

I hope you enjoy the Passover Supper, Betty. I participated in one many years ago and it was very nice. For Easter Sunda!y I am going to change up a little; usually fix a ham but this year I'm doing a pork loin and saurkraut. It just looked so good when I did grocery shopping Wednesday so decided to go for it. For the first time this year I've noticed quite a number of stores actually carrying lamb. I know that is a traditional Easter entree but just never seen it in abundance around here. Must be a new trend here. I was tempted to get it but my goodness it made beef look cheap it was so expensive! Decided that since I've never cooked it and don't know if anyone here would like it that I'd for go trying it. Easier on the pocketbook too.

Carol I hope you and DH are feeling better. I am so far behind on my KAL afghan....been working primarily on a shawl for a gift and needing to concentrate on it. I will get back to the afghan but just needed to change my priorities.

Ohio Joy I am so filled with happiness that Susan is getting so much support for her newest endeavor. As many have said you and your family are like angels here on Earth. I hope you have a glorious Easter weekend. 

In fact I hope everyone has a glorious Easter weekend!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie I just love this design and color. I do believe you can knit just about anything! It is going to be beautiful.


Lurker 2 said:


> So glad you had a lovely time with your friend- she sounds a very special lady- and am so glad she has found a good man.
> It is cold enough here, this morning that I have on my gray Guernsey, and a pair of short-fingered gloves. But that is not a complaint!
> It is a new language in a way!
> But it has been a real struggle going from chart1 to chart2- and Norma is so brave having put her design out there for us on the Lace Party.
> This is what I have this time- still not happy with it- but think I will start over, rather than 'frog' it. I don't want to cut the yarn, because the balls are only 25g.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Does the Guiness Chocolate cake have Guiness ale/beer in it?


Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad the procedure is over & he is doing OK.
> Hope you have a great birthday celebration.
> Here we don't really have any take-out places, the local resurant has pizza but I can make better so we don't really do that. DS buys it occasionally.
> I always make birthday cake but nothing fancy decorated, just the kind they like. I always make Lemon cream jelly roll for my oldest & used to do carrot cake for DH but now he's decided his favorite is that Guiness chocolate cake. My youngest isn't really much for dessert of any kind so I just make whatever I feel Ike at the time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hoping you have Blessed Easter, Gwen!
And for that matter everyone in the KTP!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree with your DH....time going too fast!

RE: birthday cakes; lately my girls have wanted the big birthday cookies rather than cakes. Same with all the grandchildren.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Mine will be 25 & 31 this year. DH says it only took 5 yrs to get from 50-60 & the 60's seem to be going even faster.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie I just love this design and color. I do believe you can knit just about anything! It is going to be beautiful.


I am really struggling with this one, Gwen! I think I accidentally skipped row 5- and that does make a very big error!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to fix myself some lunch. Will TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, I'm so glad to hear your leg is finally improving, I was really worried about that clot. Hope you have a great time at the Passover supper.

Gwen, I hope the new method of taking the pills gets you feeling better soon.

Daralene, sounds like you had a great visit with your friend, it seems like she has really found the right job for her.

It has been snowing ever since I got up, not hard but big wet flakes. The weather isn't supposed to be very springlike until the middle of next week.
It seems our spring is coming later than it used to but our falls are usually better. 
Because both sons are working this weekend, I don't think I will make a big meal for Easter but will have everyone on the next weekend..
The GKs & I have colored eggs this morning & baked banana muffins. GS is now gone to the shop to help grandpa change a tractor tire & GD is busy coloring.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> now to post a few photos of Feats in Socks.


Such interesting patterns. They are all quite lovely. 
A lot of work on your part but well worth the effort. Were some of these done by other knitters?


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'm going to try to share a couple pictures of Lili at her little party yesterday. Here goes nothing...


Belated birthday wishes to Lili - what a beautiful little girl.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had never heard that one before!


It's like the granny flats.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Please don't feel like that Sonja, we're here to share the bad news as well as the good. A worry shared and all that.


Thank you Kate and Rookie that's nice of you to say . 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'm going to try to share a couple pictures of Lili at her little party yesterday. Here goes nothing...


Lovely pictures .your granddaughters are beautiful . Lili looks very happy opening her presents . 
Hope you are now feeling much better
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you and so glad that the leg is so much better. When I taught religious lessons, I always incorporated Old Testament stories and events. I'm sure you will enjoy learning more about Passover and you will enjoy the supper together.


I too am glad your leg is much better Betty and I hope you have a lovely time tonight . 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Rookie you look way too young to have one 39! My girls are 35, 28, and 21. Seems like only yesterday I was 41 when the baby was born and just lookat her in amazement that she is an adult already...
> 
> Got word back from doctor and they are having me split my MTX dosage to 1/2 after dinner one day and 1/2 after breakfast the morning and also doubling my folic acid dosage. Said it that didn't work that some folks had relief from taking 5000icu of Vit. A so will pick up some of that too. They responded very quickly. Said they would not go to the injections of MTX except as a last resort. Hope this will work.
> 
> ...


Thank you Gwen , 
I hope the new way of taking your medication works out for you . I hate feeling sick . Really good news about your roof too , sounded so easy to get it all sorted out too
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad you had a lovely time with your friend- she sounds a very special lady- and am so glad she has found a good man.
> It is cold enough here, this morning that I have on my gray Guernsey, and a pair of short-fingered gloves. But that is not a complaint!
> It is a new language in a way!
> But it has been a real struggle going from chart1 to chart2- and Norma is so brave having put her design out there for us on the Lace Party.
> This is what I have this time- still not happy with it- but think I will start over, rather than 'frog' it. I don't want to cut the yarn, because the balls are only 25g.


Oh yes, I can only imagine doing it with more than one chart. That is what is holding me up from doing my DIL's aran sweater. There are 5 or 6 charts and I enlarged them so i could see them and follow them and it would take up the whole couch. LOL They are different heights too so different number of rows in each chart. Think I will have to have one of the local teachers help me. Of course then there is the way of reading it differently if it is flat knitting or circular knitting. Nice that you have the Lace Party to help you out with that part. Thank you re: my friend. I am thrilled for her new marriage and how talented and gifted she is at her work with these young problem students. I could never, never do what she does. She also was in the military so has the balance of a kind and loving person who knows when discipline is needed and has the strength to restrain (6 months training on how to do this) a younger person or two people can restrain a larger person. At least I can be there for her as a support person. I so love hearing about the students who do manage to turn their lives around.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, I missed that you had roof damage. Guess this is from Spring storms?? So glad that insurance will help. Sorry you can't get the shingles you want as you will be stuck with them, hopefully for a long time.

Bulldog, Oh no. Not another lost post. That has happened to me and quite frustrating for sure. Glad to hear your leg is starting to feel better and most importantly, that the clot must be dissolving.

Grandmapaula, I missed the pictures of Lili's big sister. Not only does she look like you but looks like a smaller version of her beautiful sister. Of which, of course, means their beautiful grandma too.

Pacer, Fabulous that Matthew did well at the dentist. Not an easy thing for any of us for sure.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad the procedure is over & he is doing OK.
> Hope you have a great birthday celebration.
> Here we don't really have any take-out places, the local resurant has pizza but I can make better so we don't really do that. DS buys it occasionally.
> I always make birthday cake but nothing fancy decorated, just the kind they like. I always make Lemon cream jelly roll for my oldest & used to do carrot cake for DH but now he's decided his favorite is that Guiness chocolate cake. My youngest isn't really much for dessert of any kind so I just make whatever I feel Ike at the time.


Thank you Bonnie . My cake turned out better than expected . Only trouble is I have to go through it all again as it is my oldest sons birthday on Tuesday . He will be 35. I think I will start calling these cakes surprise cakes for obvious reasons . This one has to be gluten free , which is a job in it's self as it's surprising how many items I can't use 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad the procedure is over & he is doing OK.
> Hope you have a great birthday celebration.
> Here we don't really have any take-out places, the local resurant has pizza but I can make better so we don't really do that. DS buys it occasionally.
> I always make birthday cake but nothing fancy decorated, just the kind they like. I always make Lemon cream jelly roll for my oldest & used to do carrot cake for DH but now he's decided his favorite is that Guiness chocolate cake. My youngest isn't really much for dessert of any kind so I just make whatever I feel Ike at the time.


I always wanted to live in the country again, but now after being a city girl for so long, I'm afraid I would miss all the restaurants and movie theaters. Don't go out all the time but when we do the choice is endless. Mind you, not great restaurants and quality like in Chicago, New York City, or LA, but lots of variation from Mexican, Indian, Thai, etc. Ideally, I would live in the country only 15 - 20 minutes from the city. That's where I live now but not country...suburbs. I love country and big cities both.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another grey day - supposed to rain later this evening. in fact there is a chance of rain for the until next Thursday. I hope bobby is wrong. it does not help my mood.

my newest episode - when hickory goes out during the night I usually stand by the door and lean my head against the glass and kind of doze until she wants back in. the other night I fell sound asleep and all of a sudden found myself on the floor - banged my head on the couch arm - and I must have bent the toes on my left food since they are sore - they aren't broken - I can bend them - just bruised to a fare thee well. I really need a keeper. lol

more sick children next door - bendley was up all night the night before - last night bailee and Ayden were throwing up all night. I did go over for breakfast around ten this morning and they were still laying around in the living room.

now every one is camped out around the kitchen table coloring easter eggs. Avery justs brought me an egg salad sandwich - I love egg salad so guess what I will be having for lunch every day until the eggs are gone?

max is camped out at my dog yard fence and hickory it out there with him. think they are both frustrated. lol

going to bed earlier but still sleeping far too much - when gary is home from work before I get up - that is way too much.

going to start reading and see what has been happening. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, Forgot to say that I'm so glad you are getting good use out of your guernsey and gloves. Hard to think of you being that cold already. Perhaps you will have a few more days of warmth before winter sets in.

Speaking of children getting older. I told my son he is officially older than I think I am. Of course, that has really been for a long time. He is nearing the 50's with 47 for this year. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: Now when did that happen?

Swedenme, We have always been here for the good and the bad. Guess we figure the joys are more than doubled here and the sorrow shared will hopefully be less. At least it will be with hugs and lots of caring & prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for sharing those june - love the deer picture - gypsy definitely knows which side her bread is buttered. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Since I've kind of fallen down on posting pictures. I thought I'd post some tonight.
> The one of the deer Dianne took...it looks like it was sunset but I'm not sure. But it sure is a beauty!
> The others are ones that were on her DH's cellphone. She said he had about 400 on it and had run out of memory. She said there were about 350 that weren't blurry and 286 of them were of Gypsy or selfies he took with Gypsy. She's definitely his girl!
> I just love the last picture of Gypsy and her MM. You can tell there's love there!!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's great news Julie - sounds like this is going to be a great relationship between renter and rentee. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have just had a brief visit from Nasir himself- not Sajaad the son- he is working on sorting out the quotes I got for the fencing, so that is really good news. In our conversation he said that to his family I am like a relative, and confirmed that their aim is that I be happy here. It is a nice little house, and I am adjusting to it well- things like knowing where the light switches are at night. It will be so good when Ringo can go outside freely.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ouch - that sounds like something I would do - glad nothing was broken. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> The dingbats that were doing renow on this house before we bought it, thought that tiling steps was a good thing and they tiled the 3 steps and the landing going down to the garage door to the right and the basement to the left. Needless to say, my slipper slipped on the top and I ended up on the landing with my leg up on the steps behind me. But I'm doing much better thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy coming your way to definitely make it feel better in the morning. ---- sam



Grannypeg said:


> Had minor surgery this morning. Had a cyst removed from my right temple. The freezing affected my eye lid as well and I had no peripheral vision on that side, so after I came home, I could not go into work. Cysts are usually not a big thing, but the surgery was still a shock to my system. I was so weak and then took 2 x-strength tylenol as told and was out for the afternoon.
> 
> I was told it would ache a little but the darn thing throbs. Off to bed with more tylenol. Things will be much better after a good night's sleep.
> 
> Prayers for those who need them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy anniversary darowil - and many more. what did you bbq? I doubt if any stores will be closed either day - consumerism marches on. --- sam



darowil said:


> Have you seen the album of heaps of photos that David took? I will try and post some here tomorrow. Don't have too much on tomorrow- and might be more awake. Was awake for most of last night- but listened to an audio book and worked on a pair of socks which needed a lot of concentration.
> But tonight we are off to Vicky's for a BBQ (mind you it is trying to rain here). Friday is our 32nd Wedding anniversary so this is our family meal for it. Not much will be open Friday either- it is one of the Public Holidays that is kept most strongly. Good Friday and Chirstmas are the only two days that many places are closed for. It was interesting that the place around the corner which has about 4 different nationalities of foods is closed Good Friday while being open th erest of the week. (Indian, Afghan, Thai and Chinese I think and none of them would you expect to be Christian and yet the whole place is closed).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry about the sad news Margaret - it seems we hear that more and more these days - when there are so many others that should already be dead. --- sam



darowil said:


> Rain didn't come to anything here. Ate inside. Had a nice time just the 6 of us.
> Though just before we left for Vicky's we found out that my SILs partner has Pancreatic Cancer; with treatment he has 1-2 years left. He is going to try treatment but Pancreatic cancer has a very poor outcome.
> The found out that the husband of one of Vicky's school friends from our London days has a very aggressive brain tumour whose prognosis seems really bad as well. And the 6 week old son of a lady she was in Hungary with has a brain tumour- looks like years of treatment but too early yet to know the long term prognosis for this little boy.
> A reminder of how short life can be. A 6 week old baby, the father of two kids 3 and 18months and one older man who would only be in his low 60s.
> At least my MIL had had plenty of years and was welll ready to go.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My little baby is 19 today .a certain person( only excuse I have is that I was young and thought I could do anything ) started a tradition years ago to bake a birthday cake . So that's what I've been doing .2 heart shaped sponges on a baking tray cooling. No one was more shocked than me . Now just have to put it together and decorate . This is were it could all go wrong ., and I could end up making a kind of Eton mess cake 😄
> Sonja


And a happy birthday to your baby.

When the girls were young I made all sorts of cakes fro there birthdays (there is a great book here with all sorts of birthday cakes for kids. THe girls would get to choose which one they wanted). They remember with great delight the different ones they had. However now I don't do them for them- if they get a cake fromme it is plainish one. 
Saw a latter post- wonder if you used the same book?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news about alastair - how did he get adrenalin poisoning? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> At least it won't be the chronic situation that my brother has had (twenty odd years worth)- leading to the adrenalin poisoning- Alastair, BTW, has been pronounced fit again, has his drivers licence back- so his eyesight must have improved drastically- he mostly had peripheral vision only when things were really bad.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Because we have so many religious affiliations, the schools don't even attempt at keeping the holy days as holidays; it's just an acceptable excuse for missing school. Our local School District had last week as the Spring break, but have today off. My daughter's School district has had this whole week off for Spring break. The USA is also staggering the Spring break for college/university level students to avoid all the craziness that became so popular a few years back.


The reason it is so silly here is that this is a 4 day weekend as Friday and Monday are Public Holidays. Many families go away for Easter and then meant to return for 4 days before school holidays (and most schools finish early on the Friday so 3 1/2 days). Wouldn't be surprised if a number of families don't bother going back for this week so they cantake a longer break.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's like the granny flats.


Exactly!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is going to be beautiful when finished - great color. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> What I have been doing this afternoon- our clever Norma designed her own shawl, which she has been teaching us on the Lace party, this last two weeks. I have been alarmed at the idea of working lace from a chart- but I have just managed to complete chart 1 without writing out the instructions. Time for some lunch at 2 o'clock, and a nap I think.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone, I had to get a new monitor for this computer as it went out several days ago. I may have to send it back as it is so bright I can't stand to read. Sorry to have missed so much of this week, I may have to miss part of next week as well if I can get another one. I was spoiled to the last one. I see poledra slipped on the step I hope you didn't get hurt seriously and are feeling much better. Julie, I'm glad you're getting used to the house, I imagine negotiating around at night would take some getting used to!
I'm going to sign off for now. Nittergma


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh yes, I can only imagine doing it with more than one chart. That is what is holding me up from doing my DIL's aran sweater. There are 5 or 6 charts and I enlarged them so i could see them and follow them and it would take up the whole couch. LOL They are different heights too so different number of rows in each chart. Think I will have to have one of the local teachers help me. Of course then there is the way of reading it differently if it is flat knitting or circular knitting. Nice that you have the Lace Party to help you out with that part. Thank you re: my friend. I am thrilled for her new marriage and how talented and gifted she is at her work with these young problem students. I could never, never do what she does. She also was in the military so has the balance of a kind and loving person who knows when discipline is needed and has the strength to restrain (6 months training on how to do this) a younger person or two people can restrain a larger person. At least I can be there for her as a support person. I so love hearing about the students who do manage to turn their lives around.


This is where there is an advantage to the written pattern. Have you thought of writing out the problem rows? The worst pattern I have encountered was a Kim Hargreaves tailored jacket- I thought it would not be a problem being moss stitch (seed stitch), but with three differing shapings all coming at the same time, on differing rows, the only thing to do was to write, and keep careful records as one accomplished each decrease or increase. 
It is so good your friend's life is so much better. She had had an awful quandary before.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what does cdd stand for? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Margaret! I did have a major quandary when the instruction was CDD, and I had nothing to tell me how! I am so used to written instructions spelling things out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is not really that cold, yet, Daralene- just that it has been so hot this year- as we keep saying it is all relative!



Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, Forgot to say that I'm so glad you are getting good use out of your guernsey and gloves. Hard to think of you being that cold already. Perhaps you will have a few more days of warmth before winter sets in.
> 
> Speaking of children getting older. I told my son he is officially older than I think I am. Of course, that has really been for a long time. He is nearing the 50's with 47 for this year. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: Now when did that happen?
> 
> Swedenme, We have always been here for the good and the bad. Guess we figure the joys are more than doubled here and the sorrow shared will hopefully be less. At least it will be with hugs and lots of caring & prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's great news Julie - sounds like this is going to be a great relationship between renter and rentee. --- sam


I certainly hope so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is good news about alastair - how did he get adrenalin poisoning? --- sam


He has suffered from Sleep Apnoea for over 20 years- and when the body stops functioning the adrenalin floods the system to get the heart etc., started again. It is this natural response that has caused the poisoning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is going to be beautiful when finished - great color. --- sam


It will be once I have mastered reading the charts accurately enough! I agree about the colour!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Rookie you look way too young to have one 39! My girls are 35, 28, and 21. Seems like only yesterday I was 41 when the baby was born and just lookat her in amazement that she is an adult already...
> 
> Got word back from doctor and they are having me split my MTX dosage to 1/2 after dinner one day and 1/2 after breakfast the morning and also doubling my folic acid dosage. Said it that didn't work that some folks had relief from taking 5000icu of Vit. A so will pick up some of that too. They responded very quickly. Said they would not go to the injections of MTX except as a last resort. Hope this will work.
> 
> ...


Glad they have had some suggestions for the MTX. Hopefuly they will work for you as the MTX is helping the RA isn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I had to get a new monitor for this computer as it went out several days ago. I may have to send it back as it is so bright I can't stand to read. Sorry to have missed so much of this week, I may have to miss part of next week as well if I can get another one. I was spoiled to the last one. I see poledra slipped on the step I hope you didn't get hurt seriously and are feeling much better. Julie, I'm glad you're getting used to the house, I imagine negotiating around at night would take some getting used to!
> I'm going to sign off for now. Nittergma


I have discovered this marvelous feature on my phone, I use it as a torch, if I am uncertain what obstacles are in my path!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And a happy birthday to your baby.
> 
> When the girls were young I made all sorts of cakes fro there birthdays (there is a great book here with all sorts of birthday cakes for kids. THe girls would get to choose which one they wanted). They remember with great delight the different ones they had. However now I don't do them for them- if they get a cake fromme it is plainish one.
> Saw a latter post- wonder if you used the same book?


No book just did what ever idea we came up with . Now I just do plainish ones too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those socks were wonderful - how do you work a sock sideways? do you sell any of them? --- sam



darowil said:


> Well that took a while- now to head to bed. In fact about 35 minutes to post them all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what does cdd stand for? --- sam


Central Double Decrease, which has been reinterpreted as : 
sl 1, k2 tog, psso., works much better than whatever it was I thought it was!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mine will be 25 & 31 this year. DH says it only took 5 yrs to get from 50-60 & the 60's seem to be going even faster.


And my baby will be 30 in December. She asks me what I want to do for my 60th and I point out that she is 30 before I am 60 so what is she doing? (I'm not even 59 yet after all). But both her and David have been asking me what I want to do so I guess I need to think about it. But maybe I'll wait till I'm 59 to think about it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news Jeanette. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Learned some good news yesterday. My nephew will not have to deploy to Africa to guard/assist the medical workers dispensing the ebola vaccine. The process is going so well, that the current military team there will stay for a couple more months and then turn the detail over to the local authorities. Thanks to all who offered up prayers on his behalf...he'll be spending Easter with his family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And my baby will be 30 in December. She asks me what I want to do for my 60th and I point out that she is 30 before I am 60 so what is she doing? (I'm not even 59 yet after all). But both her and David have been asking me what I want to do so I guess I need to think about it. But maybe I'll wait till I'm 59 to think about it.


My baby will be 41 in December. I turn 69 this year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am really struggling with this one, Gwen! I think I accidentally skipped row 5- and that does make a very big error!


It does rather make a difference!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Caught up for now. I did breakfast with my knitting group and made bunnies. We each knitted a square and brought it with us. Then made the bunnies by following the square knit bunny tutorial at http://www.lebenslustiger.com/serendipity/archives/303-Square-Bunny-Knit-Pattern-2.html

The bunny turned out adorable. No pictures as it is already gifted away to brighten up someone's day. A lady saw me carrying it and thought it was real. That was awesome. I did not put any eyes or nose on it. Just simply tied a ribbon around the neck.

We have Matthew's entry application filled out and ready to deliver with the drawing for the contest. We have to wait another hour before making that journey. I did do 2 loads of wash today. I need to wash dishes after dirtying a bunch to make the breakfast casserole. I am feeling lazy today so what gets done is what will get done. I could book the weekend with plenty of activities, but I just don't feel up to it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to dd#1 - stay away from her. glad you and bob are feeling better - sending you both tons of healing energy to get you back in the pink and to keep you from catching another one. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I've been AWOL for quite a while. I caught a nasty cold from DD#1 and then passed it on to Bob - one of the effects of this cold is absolutely no energy! For the past 3 weeks, every time I sat down I'd fall asleep. Not a good thing when watching a 2-year old! Then Lili and Katie came down with a different virus - fevers and sore throats and Lili got a double ear infection - which is now gone (I hope). Now DD#1 has another cold and I hope she can keep this one to herself!!
> 
> I've been reading and looking at all the pictures. I haven't been doing a lot of knitting - can't concentrate. I have been writing all the prayer concerns down and praying. I finally had to get a new notebook - I filled the other one up!
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Such interesting patterns. They are all quite lovely.
> A lot of work on your part but well worth the effort. Were some of these done by other knitters?


Certainly not all my work. A real mixture of work- some simple with all the beuty in the yarn and toehrs that took a great deal of work and concentration. MIne all from patterns, but one lady designed a number of them herself. AN dsome of the socks are the first ones ever knitted by memebrs of the group.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I had to get a new monitor for this computer as it went out several days ago. I may have to send it back as it is so bright I can't stand to read. Sorry to have missed so much of this week, I may have to miss part of next week as well if I can get another one. I was spoiled to the last one. I see poledra slipped on the step I hope you didn't get hurt seriously and are feeling much better. Julie, I'm glad you're getting used to the house, I imagine negotiating around at night would take some getting used to!
> I'm going to sign off for now. Nittergma


You can control the brightness of the monitor on our computer by going into the computer preferences and I believe it is display for our computer and there you can move the brightness up or down. Might save you a trip.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so anxious to see the finished product - know it is going to be stunning like all the others you have done. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> You have picked the best time to start over if you are not happy with it at the beginning .
> Guess what I'm doing Julie ? I've decided to learn duplicate stitching as I have decided to put either an anchor or little boat on the front of my romper suit
> Also practising I cord edging as that is the next thing I want to put on it
> So I best get to it
> Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh yes, I can only imagine doing it with more than one chart. That is what is holding me up from doing my DIL's aran sweater. There are 5 or 6 charts and I enlarged them so i could see them and follow them and it would take up the whole couch. LOL They are different heights too so different number of rows in each chart. Think I will have to have one of the local teachers help me. Of course then there is the way of reading it differently if it is flat knitting or circular knitting. Nice that you have the Lace Party to help you out with that part. Thank you re: my friend. I am thrilled for her new marriage and how talented and gifted she is at her work with these young problem students. I could never, never do what she does. She also was in the military so has the balance of a kind and loving person who knows when discipline is needed and has the strength to restrain (6 months training on how to do this) a younger person or two people can restrain a larger person. At least I can be there for her as a support person. I so love hearing about the students who do manage to turn their lives around.


If you have a phone you can download apps onto look for a row counter. You can then set up a counter for each chart and one for the total number od rows. After each row or round move it on by one. That way even if you leave it in the middle of a row (or round) you will know which round you are on for each pattern block. And the total will tell you when you have knitted enough rows (assuming the pattern tells you how many rows to do in total). I found using this my (still unfinished) gansey made keeping track of where I was so much easier. I looked at the patttern and all the different length pattern blocks and thought it would be really hard. But it hasn't proven hard to keep track this way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It does rather make a difference!


Sadly, yes! This version is also doomed for the archive, once I get to the end of chart 2, 2nd repeat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> another grey day - supposed to rain later this evening. in fact there is a chance of rain for the until next Thursday. I hope bobby is wrong. it does not help my mood.
> 
> my newest episode - when hickory goes out during the night I usually stand by the door and lean my head against the glass and kind of doze until she wants back in. the other night I fell sound asleep and all of a sudden found myself on the floor - banged my head on the couch arm - and I must have bent the toes on my left food since they are sore - they aren't broken - I can bend them - just bruised to a fare thee well. I really need a keeper. lol
> 
> ...


Sam falling like that is not good- maybe you'd better stay upright when you take her out now.
I assume you doctor knows how tired you are? He may be able to help, but it may be unavoidable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy anniversary darowil - and many more. what did you bbq? I doubt if any stores will be closed either day - consumerism marches on. --- sam


We had sausages, rissoles and chicken. ANd a couple of bought salads. My niece cooked cinnamon rolls for dessert.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you. Have a happy Easter.
Daralene, glad you had nice visit with friend.
Betty, glad your leg is better.
Paula, beautiful grands.
Went off roading with two friends. We got stuck in desert and couldn't dig out so had to call friend to come with truck and pull us out. But we were in a glorious canyon, weather nice, gorgeous mountains all around. Why is it the sky is so much bluer in the mountains? I was a happy camper just being out in nature and we all had plenty of water.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Good Morning My Sweet Friends,
> I wrote a post last night and lost all of it so will try again.
> My leg is improving every day. The pain is almost all gone and there is slight tenderness so I know the Xarelto is working. PTL.
> KATHY, I loved your socks and I am so glad you treated yourself to a mani pedi. You certainly deserve it. Hope you have a good time at home.
> ...


Betty I'm so pleased to hear your leg is improving and the pain is getting less. You have had to put up with that for far too long. Things should feel much better for you from now on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is going to be a great pair of socks. --- sam



darowil said:


> And the lovely thing with the Knit Companion app I mentioned is that while it puts the line across the row so you can read it you can actually see the whole of the pattern at once (well as long as it fits on the page). And the line marker stays where it is put, it doesn't fall off or get lost. And if you have a few projects onthe go you can leave the marker in place for all of them without needing to find something else to use for each one.
> 
> Here is a screenshot of chart I am working on. Not sure if the line shows up near the bottom of the pattern. It does well enough. The circle on the dside is moved up (or down). Can be used for written patterns as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm glad I don't need to keep track of that. --- sam



KateB said:


> A few years ago Scottish schools decided that no matter when Easter occurred the Easter holidays would be the first two weeks in April. If Easter lands outside of this, the holidays still stand but Good Friday and Easter Monday are also holidays....although they take the extra days back from somewhere else!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> those socks were wonderful - how do you work a sock sideways? do you sell any of them? --- sam


Sideways you cast on a heap of stitches, garter stitch at one end (for the cuff) shaping the heel in the middle somewhere at the beginning and the end of the piece and simple straightforward knitting in th emiddle- done straight. Then I think I picked up the sttiches for the toe. Leaves a long seam to sew (or do a provisional caston and kitchener stitch the whole length. I didn't really like it- didn't have stretch in the right places and somehow never fitted. Gave it to David who wears them sometimes.

What was interesting was one started at the heel. Done in the round. shape the heel and then increase at each end of the two sides. So you begin at the middle of the heel and one side of the knitting goes up the outside of the foot and the other the inside of the foot till they join and the sides are then crotcheted together. This uses up around the middle half of the two sets of stitches and then working on the stitches left at one end work the cuff and the other end work the toe. This turned out very small, may do it again in a larger size as I would like to try wearing it. But becuase of the totally different construction I had no way of telling what size it was turning out until I had most of it done. Not sure that this expains it very well! Think it may be as clear as mud.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Caught up for now. I did breakfast with my knitting group and made bunnies. We each knitted a square and brought it with us. Then made the bunnies by following the square knit bunny tutorial at http://www.lebenslustiger.com/serendipity/archives/303-Square-Bunny-Knit-Pattern-2.html
> 
> The bunny turned out adorable. No pictures as it is already gifted away to brighten up someone's day. A lady saw me carrying it and thought it was real. That was awesome. I did not put any eyes or nose on it. Just simply tied a ribbon around the neck.
> 
> We have Matthew's entry application filled out and ready to deliver with the drawing for the contest. We have to wait another hour before making that journey. I did do 2 loads of wash today. I need to wash dishes after dirtying a bunch to make the breakfast casserole. I am feeling lazy today so what gets done is what will get done. I could book the weekend with plenty of activities, but I just don't feel up to it.


Sound slike what was known as Darowil's Bunnies for a while here. A few years ago I posted instrcutions for them and a few of us knitted them. My Bible study group also did them one year to go in shoeboxes being sent for Chirstmas to kids who had nothing. this is what the large number are, they were not all my work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what do you do with the cranberry concentrate and nettle tea? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone!!!  The sun is shining again. :shock: So lovely. We had quite the rain storm and wind howling and of course, DH was out in it to attend a chamber concert. I had such a lovely day yesterday, meeting a dear friend in the Fingerlakes. We went to a restaurant with a lot of neighborhood atmosphere. The type I love. Prices are good and food is great. She told me it wasn't a good part of town but I thought it looked just like the neighborhood where I grew up. I gave her a wedding present since she eloped and she loved it so much that she wants to get one for her sister, who also just eloped. It was a picture frame that you put the sand in and then whatever picture they want. Each of them get a container of sand of a different color and then they each put in alternating layers, representing two lives becoming one. She is really making a difference in the lives of the children from gangs all over NY, including NYC. One young girl, at the age of 16, just got adopted. She was extremely anti-social, but my friend worked with socializing her by pairing her up with someone in reading class that she felt would be good for her and it was perfect. I can see the sparkle in her eyes and hear the excitement in her voice when she talks about her students. Mind you, she tells me the police are there everyday. There are fights, suicide attempts, etc., but she can see she is making a difference. It is a calling for sure as not all could do this. I feel so happy for her. Right when they eloped, her DH lost his job, so he has now joined the ranks of being a truck driver and calls her from California, Texas, and you name it, he's there. She said he just drove a 1/2 million $ motor home to its destination and it was the most beautiful drive he has ever had or will probably ever have, but it was like driving a house on the road. After catching up on the latest news and finishing the best greens and beans I have ever had, I headed for home.
> 
> Julie, Bravo to you for learning charts. It is rather like learning to speak in a new language. Your knitting is beautiful, as always, but sorry you are having to start over. The patience of knitters is a wonderful thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good to me Julie. I doubt if anyone else will notice any mistakes. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> So glad you had a lovely time with your friend- she sounds a very special lady- and am so glad she has found a good man.
> It is cold enough here, this morning that I have on my gray Guernsey, and a pair of short-fingered gloves. But that is not a complaint!
> It is a new language in a way!
> But it has been a real struggle going from chart1 to chart2- and Norma is so brave having put her design out there for us on the Lace Party.
> This is what I have this time- still not happy with it- but think I will start over, rather than 'frog' it. I don't want to cut the yarn, because the balls are only 25g.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> my newest episode - when hickory goes out during the night I usually stand by the door and lean my head against the glass and kind of doze until she wants back in. the other night I fell sound asleep and all of a sudden found myself on the floor - banged my head on the couch arm - and I must have bent the toes on my left food since they are sore - they aren't broken - I can bend them - just bruised to a fare thee well. I really need a keeper. lol
> 
> Sam, you really do need a keeper! Glad to hear you didn't do any serious damage. Teach Hickory to open the door and let herself back in! :roll: :roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NO wonder I'm feeling cold. It is only 10 (50F) outside! And I do have the window open. Defiantelly time for the closks to go back- it is 7.15 here and only just getting light. I'm ready for more sleep. So once the new TP is on the go I might head back to bed I think for a couple of hours.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a cupcake recipe gwen. --- sam

Guinness Cupcakes with Toasted Beer Marshmallow Meringue

Yields about 20 cupcakes

Cupcakes
Ingredients:

1 cup all-purpose flour
3/4 cup dark cocoa powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
12 ounces semisweet chocolate, chopped
6 tablespoons butter, softened
1 cup granulated sugar
4 eggs
11.2 ounce bottle (about 1 1/3 cups) Guinness Draught

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350°F. Spray the cavities of one or two nonstick cupcake pans with cooking spray.
Whisk together flour, cocoa powder and salt.

Melt the chopped chocolate and butter in the microwave at 30 second intervals until the two can be stirred together and the mixture is smooth (this took about 2 minutes in my microwave). Alternatively, heat the two together in a small saucepan over low heat until melted; stir to combine.

Beat the sugar and eggs together on medium-high speed in the bowl of an electric mixer until the mixture lightens, about 4 minutes.

Decrease mixer speed to low and slowly add the chocolate mixture to the egg mixture.

Gradually add the flour mixture and beat until combined.

Pour the Guinness Draught in a thin stream down the side of the mixing bowl with the electric mixer at medium speed. Batter will be thin (see video). Scrape down the batter bowl and mix again to be sure all the ingredients are well distributed.

Pour the batter into the prepared baking pan(s) about 2/3 full.

Bake for 15 to 20 minutes, or until a toothpick tester comes out clean (my batch was well baked at 15 minutes). Let the cupcakes cool completely before topping them with the meringue.

Ingredients:

Toasted beer marshmallow meringue

1 cup Guinness Draught
3 egg whites at room temperature
Pinch of cream of tartar
1/2 cup granulated sugar
10.5 ounce bag mini marshmallows
20 pretzel sticks

Place the Guinness Draught in a small saucepan and bring to a simmer. Let the beer cook until reduced to 1 tablespoon, about 20 minutes. Let cool.

Using an electric mixer beat the egg whites until foamy. Add the pinch of tartar and mix again until the mixture thickens slightly and becomes opaque.

Gradually add the granulated sugar and beat until the mixture holds stiff peaks.

Fold in the marshmallows using a large rubber spatula. 
Fold in the beer reduction.

Pile meringue high atop each cupcake and brown with a kitchen torch.

Alternatively, place the meringue-topped cupcakes on a large baking sheet and place them under the oven broiler for a few minutes (watch them constantly to prevent burning!) until the meringue is well browned and slightly puffed.

Insert a pretzel stick in each cupcake. Let them cool for 1 to 2 minutes before enjoying.

www.sprinklebakes.com/2015/03/guinness-cupcakes-with-toasted-beer



Gweniepooh said:


> I agree with your DH....time going too fast!
> 
> RE: birthday cakes; lately my girls have wanted the big birthday cookies rather than cakes. Same with all the grandchildren.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - sorry I am late - I know it is your bedtime. I always think I can do the corrections quickly - not this time. --- sam --- oh yes - meet me here.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-329687-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks good to me Julie. I doubt if anyone else will notice any mistakes. --- sam


Ah but you've only seen my muffed attempt, if you saw what it is mean't to be, you would realise!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I will remember that - they should have just spelled it out. -- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Central Double Decrease, which has been reinterpreted as :
> sl 1, k2 tog, psso., works much better than whatever it was I thought it was!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you really did a great job on them - I'm about ready to do the first heel I have ever done - that should be interesting. --- sam



darowil said:


> Sideways you cast on a heap of stitches, garter stitch at one end (for the cuff) shaping the heel in the middle somewhere at the beginning and the end of the piece and simple straightforward knitting in th emiddle- done straight. Then I think I picked up the sttiches for the toe. Leaves a long seam to sew (or do a provisional caston and kitchener stitch the whole length. I didn't really like it- didn't have stretch in the right places and somehow never fitted. Gave it to David who wears them sometimes.
> 
> What was interesting was one started at the heel. Done in the round. shape the heel and then increase at each end of the two sides. So you begin at the middle of the heel and one side of the knitting goes up the outside of the foot and the other the inside of the foot till they join and the sides are then crotcheted together. This uses up around the middle half of the two sets of stitches and then working on the stitches left at one end work the cuff and the other end work the toe. This turned out very small, may do it again in a larger size as I would like to try wearing it. But becuase of the totally different construction I had no way of telling what size it was turning out until I had most of it done. Not sure that this expains it very well! Think it may be as clear as mud.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I had to get a new monitor for this computer as it went out several days ago. I may have to send it back as it is so bright I can't stand to read. Sorry to have missed so much of this week, I may have to miss part of next week as well if I can get another one. I was spoiled to the last one. I see poledra slipped on the step I hope you didn't get hurt seriously and are feeling much better. Julie, I'm glad you're getting used to the house, I imagine negotiating around at night would take some getting used to!
> I'm going to sign off for now. Nittergma


The should be an adjustment knob somewhere on your monitor to make it less bright, at least there has been on all the ones I have used.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I will remember that - they should have just spelled it out. -- sam


Ah, but this is the first time Norma has published a design, and there is a lot to proof reading and getting everything sorted, for others to work it- as our Sorlenna can tell you- and Norma did her own test knitting- whereas one really needs to have others work it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> You can control the brightness of the monitor on our computer by going into the computer preferences and I believe it is display for our computer and there you can move the brightness up or down. Might save you a trip.


You can do the same with my sons monitor as well 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> so anxious to see the finished product - know it is going to be stunning like all the others you have done. --- sam


I have started on the cardigan and I am still practising the duplicate stitch and would you believe I haven't got any blue buttons for it so will have to wait till I get some 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> you really did a great job on them - I'm about ready to do the first heel I have ever done - that should be interesting. --- sam


Sam, good luck on the sock heel. I'm looking forward to seeing a photo of your first sock.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah, but this is the first time Norma has published a design, and there is a lot to proof reading and getting everything sorted, for others to work it- as our Sorlenna can tell you- and Norma did her own test knitting- whereas one really needs to have others work it.


So true! And I commend Norma for all her hard work on it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So true! And I commend Norma for all her hard work on it!


She did a wonderful job- and shared so unselfishly her design process. It has been a most interesting two weeks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> If you have a phone you can download apps onto look for a row counter. You can then set up a counter for each chart and one for the total number od rows. After each row or round move it on by one. That way even if you leave it in the middle of a row (or round) you will know which round you are on for each pattern block. And the total will tell you when you have knitted enough rows (assuming the pattern tells you how many rows to do in total). I found using this my (still unfinished) gansey made keeping track of where I was so much easier. I looked at the patttern and all the different length pattern blocks and thought it would be really hard. But it hasn't proven hard to keep track this way.


Not sure I understand but it does sound helpful. The phone screen is so small though. I will have to look into it. Do you have a name for the one you downloaded?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> what do you do with the cranberry concentrate and nettle tea? --- sam


Drink them, but separately. Both are good for UTI's.

So sorry you fell Sam. Thank goodness you are ok, but I think I would stay away from the other house while the flu is going around. Last thing you need. Do you have anything in your place for breakfast?? Please, you don't need the flu! We want you well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just got caught up. It is about 7:30pm here. Worked today from 8 am to 12 noon. Becca, Jacey, Amanda, Nick and I all teamed up and we accomplished quite a lot. The Boss ordered pizza for those of us who came in today.
Got home and did a bunch of cleaning here and a bit more unpacked. :thumbup

Also I finished Noahs longies.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Not sure I understand but it does sound helpful. The phone screen is so small though. I will have to look into it. Do you have a name for the one you downloaded?


It's on my old phone- and Maryanne lost her new one so is using my old one.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Sound slike what was known as Darowil's Bunnies for a while here. A few years ago I posted instrcutions for them and a few of us knitted them. My Bible study group also did them one year to go in shoeboxes being sent for Chirstmas to kids who had nothing. this is what the large number are, they were not all my work.


That is the design we did. I used a yarn called Fabulous Fur by Loops and Thread so I had a floppy ear bunny. I tied a ribbon around the neck, but did not put eyes and nose on it. It was so soft and cuddly. It went to a good home as I gifted it to someone who is having a crappy year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

A big thank you to all for the positive comments on Feats in Socks. It was hard work for a while there, but I did enjoy it- and so good to hear that people are coming to see it makes the work worthwhile.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just got caught up. It is about 7:30pm here. Worked today from 8 am to 12 noon. Becca, Jacey, Amanda, Nick and I all teamed up and we accomplished quite a lot. The Boss ordered pizza for those of us who came in today.
> Got home and did a bunch of cleaning here and a bit more unpacked. :thumbup
> 
> Also I finished Noahs longies.


Looking good- I am glad the boss fed you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wish but we won't be back from our Sturgis trip by then.


Darn!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At least it won't be the chronic situation that my brother has had (twenty odd years worth)- leading to the adrenalin poisoning- Alastair, BTW, has been pronounced fit again, has his drivers licence back- so his eyesight must have improved drastically- he mostly had peripheral vision only when things were really bad.


I am glad Alastair has gotten so much better!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been known to leave that vital piece of equipment at home!!!!!
> 
> The weekend KP went out was back in Dave's time- long before he walked out leaving Sam in the 'hot seat'.


Re: the phone charger. We keep one in each vehicle. I have one beside my chair, and there is one in the kitchen near the door.! We both have the same phone, so we don't have to worry about having 2 different chargers. I have forgotten my laptop charger before!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad Alastair has gotten so much better!


So much so that he made the following meat basher on his lathe yesterday- he has not been able to use it for six months.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Re: the phone charger. We keep one in each vehicle. I have one beside my chair, and there is one in the kitchen near the door.! We both have the same phone, so we don't have to worry about having 2 different chargers. I have forgotten my laptop charger before!


How very wise! It is a bummer though when it gets left behind!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> If you use the REPLY, you can still post 3 attachments and don't have to delete anything.
> Junek


Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> You were on KP- but it may not yet have become an important part of your life! (I remember it well and you joined about a month before me).


Most likely. And at that time, I didn't spend nearly as much time on the computer at all, let alone on KP! I have only been on face book for a couple of years. So mostly it was checking emails, and one or two other forums I am on, on another web site entirely. Now, I would be lost with out KP. Good thing so many of us are on face book together!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I get paper at Michael's craft store and Barnes and Noble bookstore. Those are my two primary resources. I have had paper from Japan as well. That was a treat for me.


Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pg 76 not feeling too good. Ate some greasy onion rings at supper. Did NOT agree. Good night. Will find the new tp tomorrow.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So much so that he made the following meat basher on his lathe yesterday- he has not been able to use it for six months.


What beautiful work! I am so happy to hear he is able to do so much again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> What beautiful work! I am so happy to hear he is able to do so much again.


Thanks- I thought , while simple- that it was rather lovely- he goes to a wood-turning guild on Wednesday evenings, but is not impressed by the lack of creativity many display- hard for some people to think outside the square.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks- I thought , while simple- that it was rather lovely- he goes to a wood-turning guild on Wednesday evenings, but is not impressed by the lack of creativity many display- hard for some people to think outside the square.


I find beauty in simplicity fairly often, and creativity as well, but I do know what he means.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So much so that he made the following meat basher on his lathe yesterday- he has not been able to use it for six months.


He will be so pleased to be back doing that. He clearly loves it like we do our knitting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Most likely. And at that time, I didn't spend nearly as much time on the computer at all, let alone on KP! I have only been on face book for a couple of years. So mostly it was checking emails, and one or two other forums I am on, on another web site entirely. Now, I would be lost with out KP. Good thing so many of us are on face book together!


And I've only been on Facebook a couple of weeks.

Talking of Facebook leads into Feats in Socks (the reason I am on Facebook) and at Guild today one of the topics in the meeting was Feats in Socks. As I ended up chairng the meeting (first time ever chairing a meeting and I had to do it with a migraine!) I was wondering how much to say- but one lady who was at the launch had to speak on something else- and before she sat down she said I must say something else. She told them that the exhibition was wonderful, openeed her eyes to what could be done in sock knitting- it's a lot more than nice colourful wool she said. And recommended that everyone went. So I didn't need to say anything else!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I find beauty in simplicity fairly often, and creativity as well, but I do know what he means.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> He will be so pleased to be back doing that. He clearly loves it like we do our knitting.


I believe he does!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie . We usually go out for a meal . But because his dad isn't to well it's take away followed by his favourite lemon top ice cream . Now that's my kind of cooking 😀
> Sonja


Happy Birthday to your son.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Please don't feel like that Sonja, we're here to share the bad news as well as the good. A worry shared and all that.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Good Morning My Sweet Friends,
> I wrote a post last night and lost all of it so will try again.
> My leg is improving every day. The pain is almost all gone and there is slight tenderness so I know the Xarelto is working. PTL.
> 
> I am sooo glad to hear that your leg is improving so much. Take care.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sonja happy birthday to your son


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Learned some good news yesterday. My nephew will not have to deploy to Africa to guard/assist the medical workers dispensing the ebola vaccine. The process is going so well, that the current military team there will stay for a couple more months and then turn the detail over to the local authorities. Thanks to all who offered up prayers on his behalf...he'll be spending Easter with his family.


Good news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks to God for that blessing, Jeanette.
> 
> Well, the sun is shining; the sky is bright blue; and we are predicted to have temps near 70F today. This combination has been a long time coming.
> 
> ...


Joy, your Susan, and you and Don, are such blessings to so many people! I am thankful you are in my life.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> r
> 
> June, my GGD who was born in Nov. is growing like a weed - last time I heard she is almost up to 8 lbs. I also have another GGD born on March 16th. She was 5 lbs 13.5 oz. - continuing the family history of small babies. They named her Vivienne Marie, nickname Vivi. Now that I'm healthy I might finally get to go snuggle her!


So good to hear the little one has grown so much. And congratulations on Vivi, also!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had never heard that one before!


Our in-law suites can either be attached to a house, or a very small house on the same property as a larger house. Close enough to keep an eye on, but still give plenty of privacy if wanted.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I had to get a new monitor for this computer as it went out several days ago. I may have to send it back as it is so bright I can't stand to read. Sorry to have missed so much of this week, I may have to miss part of next week as well if I can get another one. I was spoiled to the last one. I see poledra slipped on the step I hope you didn't get hurt seriously and are feeling much better. Julie, I'm glad you're getting used to the house, I imagine negotiating around at night would take some getting used to!
> I'm going to sign off for now. Nittergma


There should be a way for you to dim the monitor but someone else will have to tell you how to do it! Sorry


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I've only been on Facebook a couple of weeks.
> 
> Talking of Facebook leads into Feats in Socks (the reason I am on Facebook) and at Guild today one of the topics in the meeting was Feats in Socks. As I ended up chairng the meeting (first time ever chairing a meeting and I had to do it with a migraine!) I was wondering how much to say- but one lady who was at the launch had to speak on something else- and before she sat down she said I must say something else. She told them that the exhibition was wonderful, openeed her eyes to what could be done in sock knitting- it's a lot more than nice colourful wool she said. And recommended that everyone went. So I didn't need to say anything else!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I've only been on Facebook a couple of weeks.
> 
> Talking of Facebook leads into Feats in Socks (the reason I am on Facebook) and at Guild today one of the topics in the meeting was Feats in Socks. As I ended up chairng the meeting (first time ever chairing a meeting and I had to do it with a migraine!) I was wondering how much to say- but one lady who was at the launch had to speak on something else- and before she sat down she said I must say something else. She told them that the exhibition was wonderful, openeed her eyes to what could be done in sock knitting- it's a lot more than nice colourful wool she said. And recommended that everyone went. So I didn't need to say anything else!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So much so that he made the following meat basher on his lathe yesterday- he has not been able to use it for six months.


That is so cool, it looks so well done too. Awesome that he is able to play with his tools the way we play with our string and needles, again. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So much so that he made the following meat basher on his lathe yesterday- he has not been able to use it for six months.


Nice work!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How very wise! It is a bummer though when it gets left behind!


And as we were going to be gone more than a few days, we stopped at Staples and bought a universal charger, and leave it in the RV.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Our in-law suites can either be attached to a house, or a very small house on the same property as a larger house. Close enough to keep an eye on, but still give plenty of privacy if wanted.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is so cool, it looks so well done too. Awesome that he is able to play with his tools the way we play with our string and needles, again. :thumbup:


It is good! The knobby bit is reclaimed brass or copper, forget just which.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> my newest episode - when hickory goes out during the night I usually stand by the door and lean my head against the glass and kind of doze until she wants back in. the other night I fell sound asleep and all of a sudden found myself on the floor - banged my head on the couch arm - and I must have bent the toes on my left food since they are sore - they aren't broken - I can bend them - just bruised to a fare thee well. I really need a keeper. lol
> 
> more sick children next door - bendley was up all night the night before - last night bailee and Ayden were throwing up all night. I did go over for breakfast around ten this morning and they were still laying around in the living room.
> 
> ...


Gee whiz, Sam, you're not supposed to sleep standing up...the sudden wake up call will do you in. :lol: Glad there's nothing more than a bruise. What's with the kids throwing up? What did they get into? Or are they not telling!

The news here was showing a Ukranian lady doing the Easter eggs. I sure wish I had the patience to do all the waxing and wiping that's required. I wonder how Daralene's doing with hers.

Got my new car today. It's going to take a little getting used to after driving a van for 10 years. I think I'm going to miss it but all good things come to an end.

My nephew treated his mom and dad and me to dinner last night at Niagara On the Lake. Unexpected but very nice of him to do that.

Wish everyone on TP a very Happy Easter. If you don't hear from me tomorrow, it will be sometime later next week. My dental surgery is scheduled for Monday and I have no idea what I'm going to feel like. I can only hope that I will feel great. :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Gee whiz, Sam, you're not supposed to sleep standing up...the sudden wake up call will do you in. :lol: Glad there's nothing more than a bruise. What's with the kids throwing up? What did they get into? Or are they not telling!
> 
> The news here was showing a Ukranian lady doing the Easter eggs. I sure wish I had the patience to do all the waxing and wiping that's required. I wonder how Daralene's doing with hers.
> 
> ...


I am glad you finally got your new car! Very nice of your nephew to treat you all to dinner last night. Prayers for your dental surgery, hope you are feeling great in no time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just got caught up. It is about 7:30pm here. Worked today from 8 am to 12 noon. Becca, Jacey, Amanda, Nick and I all teamed up and we accomplished quite a lot. The Boss ordered pizza for those of us who came in today.
> Got home and did a bunch of cleaning here and a bit more unpacked. :thumbup
> 
> Also I finished Noahs longies.


Lookin' good!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad you finally got your new car! Very nice of your nephew to treat you all to dinner last night. Prayers for your dental surgery, hope you are feeling great in no time.


Thanks, tami. Hope to talk next week.


----------

